# Avatar/Sig Request {read first post}



## Jh1stgen (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey? Wasup? This is an active request shop. Are you looking for a place to do ur request? Want your request to be done relatively fast? Don't be shy. We don't bite lol.. but yah, you came to the right place. So post up ur request and we'll do it asap : 

*Design Team:* Request is based on:**
*Murasaki: * Any topic (anime/realism/manga) *resigning*
*:* Any topic (anime/manga) 

*First time Requesting Here? READ FIRST!*​
*What we can provide:*
i) Sig and avatar (animated/or not)
ii) Banner ->FC (animated/or not)
iii) Chibi / smilies 

*The requirement:*
i) Total of 30+ post 

*If you pass the requirement, then the info we need is:*
i) Size (optional)
2) Text (optional)
3) Stock  (manditory)

Finally ... before you press the post button. All we ask is that you look over ur request. Make sure it fits as a good "quality" stock. The outcome of ur sig is based on the stock u provide us. In addition, take into consideration of the perference of the sig you're looking for. So don't say something that requires some changes at the very last second (when one of us post up the sig). 

If you've done everything we asked. You're ready for go and please wait patiently for the request to be done.

*FAQ:*

*How long does it usually take for a request to be done?*
_This is base on the stock you provide us ... if the quality is bad (texture/size/etc), then chances are we either avoid it by not doing it period, or it takes longer time for it to be made. So word of advice, do not provide us with poor stocks_ 

*Im interest'd in joining to help do requests, but ...  *
_Anyone on the forum that has knowledge of using any programs that are related to making requests are eligble joining the design team. There's no requirement period and there's no restriction on many there are either. If ur interest'd, either post it here or pm me/or pek (who can update u in the roster)_

*What do you want in return? * 
_Nothing .. this is just a hobby. However make sure u credit the person that did ur request._ 

*What if I dont credit teh person that did my request?*_
Dont expect any of us to do ur request ever again_ 

*Who can request for sigs?*
_Anyone who has 30+ post in this forum_ 

*Why is there a post requirement?*
_It's actually ez. Why would we put our time+effort for someone who just registers and will never come back to this forum? The sigs we're making are specifically to members ONLY on this forum. Nuff said_

*How many times can i request?*
_Once every 30 post _ new *update

*How many signatures / avatar can i request each time?*new *update
One signature = One request
Simple FC banners and avatars are basically _'free'_, so you dont need to 30 posts for every avatar. But dont request 10 avatars or signature at once just because you have 600 posts, requesting 2 signature at one time is ok but it is still seen as 2 requests.

*How often can I request? *new *update
I made this rule seeing as there are some members that come here every two days or so. You can request a signature once a week, avatars twice a week.

*I didn't like the outcome of my signature, what do I do?*
If it is the artist who have done something wrong, such as wrong size/colors etc then those you had requested, then feel free to re-request but if the artist has fulfilled all your requirements and you still didn't like it..then too bad.


*I'm confused and need to ask a question regarding w/ the request. Where do i ask?*
_Just post it on this thread and one of us will reply asap_

*I requested a sig/avatar, but it hasnt been replied/or done. What should i do?*
_Just post the matter on this thread again, we might've forgotten about it_
​


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 14, 2005)

Alrighty. Take a shot of this: 

I'm requesting a pimped up siggy. 

Stock: here!

Just use that pic. I don't care if you can't fit the whole thing. X_X

Preferably, being able to capture Ichigo, Renji, and Hitsugaya would be just fine, but w/e looks best, I really don't mind.

Dimension: 550x160

Colors: You don't even have to do anything really. But if you decide to play around with it, w/e looks best. I'm not picky. 

Text: TenshiOni (somewhere - anywhere). 

Take your time!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 14, 2005)

oR


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 14, 2005)

Very cool. 

I'm having two other people try the same sig and you're the first to finish. 

I'll use it for now, but if yours is better than the other, i'll keep it.

Thanks alot! ::reps::

EDIT: Ah, ok. Then, if you want to, feel free to make that 550 smaller if you want. I can settle for 540 or 530 if it'll make it better.


----------



## Freija (Jul 14, 2005)

type: Sig and Avator 
size:370x135
stock: 
Text: Peter

sry but couldn't find a better pic at the stock :/ since i don't know how to take em out of the episodes myself


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 14, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> oR



They're both incredible. Thanks alot.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 14, 2005)

That Lacus stock is very bad quality ... the outcome of it will look pretty bad. Why dont u just wait til they get better quality of Lacus ?


----------



## Freija (Jul 14, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> That Lacus stock is very bad quality ... the outcome of it will look pretty bad. Why dont u just wait til they get better quality of Lacus ?


sure, i could always wait ^_^, or i could try to figure out how to take a screen caps to take the stock out >.< well lets just wait until it comes a better quality one  thanks anyway JH1stGen  <3


----------



## monk3 (Jul 15, 2005)

ok here are the stuff
stock-> 

size-> default

text-> monk3

thank you 

its of ichi-hollow.


----------



## monk3 (Jul 15, 2005)

those are awesome. but for the avy can i have my name on that too? thanks a lot!


----------



## monk3 (Jul 15, 2005)

ok thanks a lot!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 16, 2005)

Np! Enjoyed doing it


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 17, 2005)

wasup with the text "peter?"


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 17, 2005)

ignore the yyh one.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 17, 2005)

sry to burst ur bubbles, but the only requirement that ur missing is ur number of post =/


----------



## Freija (Jul 17, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> wasup with the text "peter?"


*whistles* my name is Peter XD thought it would be more fitting than Uchiha_Itachi_ ;D thanks for the sig and ava Jh1stGen superb as usual *reps*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks and np! Glad to help out

"Thanks you, come again  - SImpson" lol


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 18, 2005)

damn i didn't c that. i'll start posting more when i get home in a few hours, so u'll be happier when u come back don't worry ^-^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 18, 2005)

I c that u finally hit 50 ... *thumbs up

So u want only the Gaara as the sig? Bc its good quality but ur 2nd one isnt (bc both side of it are cut off) and the 3rd is average


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 18, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I c that u finally hit 50 ... *thumbs up
> 
> So u want only the Gaara as the sig? Bc its good quality but ur 2nd one isnt (bc both side of it are cut off) and the 3rd is average



what do u mean. i know i wanted one sig to just be gaara. so just the gaara picture. idk what u mean by the other 2 pictures and their quality? if ur talking about the yyh ones i just thought u didn't want to do it.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 19, 2005)

Sry it took long ... neways enjoy


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 19, 2005)

*sig/avy*

i do like it a lot. i'm not big on the image i gave u tho. if i can find a better looking image, is it easy enough to put in there? if not don't worry about it.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 19, 2005)

Wel... ok but take this as future reference. Dont have second thoughts, especially at the last sec. Ya it might not be a big deal, but what if everyone does it? It's real time consuming and it's for free


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 20, 2005)

*true*

that's very true and i sincerely apologize, and i appreciate u doing this for me. i didn't realize that that image wouldn't come out too sharp. i think this one is more clean cut.
i tried to take just gaara, but i couldn't get a big pic so it's the whole wallpaper. i wasn't able to just crop gaara b/c i suck at this. it's def a cleaner cut pic tho.


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 20, 2005)

UGH. i'm trying to get this picture to look bigger but 3 attampts and i can't. if u know how to enlarge this, please let me know so i can do it for you. >.<


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

even if i enlarge it ...  the pixel would b f'ed up. You need a a stock that is original or else i cant do it


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Stock:
Dimensions:500x150
(If you can try to get the freedom and Kira in there)
Text:Atomisk
For teh Avatar try to get Kira


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 20, 2005)

if u want, i found these 3 pics that should have good quality. it's all good if u don't want to. but here they are just in case.


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome Thanks *reps*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

Atomo ... i was wondering whether or not u would like to change the stock for SF?

I got a better one u might like  ... so if u want to i can keep the same bg, kira and everything ... just a change of sf.


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Yea that sounds good I need to keep his gundam up to date lol


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep ... i think this one is definitly better. Enjoy!~ :


----------



## Rakumaru (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey I would love for you to make me a sig cause you seem to be very good.

*Size:* 550x160

*Stock*
I have this picture of Shinn for stock 

And try to put this picture in there to of a gundam's face

If you have anything better for the gundam, or if you just dont want to use it thats fine. 

*Text* Destiny

Do anything you want with it, your an artist, and I dont want to contrict you. (wish my photoshop did not expire >.<)


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks its perfect now I added your name to the acknowledgements button


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

Rakumaru : Cool and thanks for the compliment ... HOWEVER! Yup, there is something that is wrong. 

1) Your stocks ->
i)Shin one might be a bit too small, so you might have the same prob with youk
ii)The gundam pic. You see something? Well, both end are cut off, so it makes my life 
very difficult. I need a pic that isnt cut off badly.

I suggest you get better quality stocks then ill glady do it!~

Atom: Np!~


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 20, 2005)

wow bro that is pretty sick. wow. it's so different i luv it. i don't know how to do the rep thing, but when i figure it out u'll def get a good one. lol thank uuu!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

YES! .. phew 

Np bro


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Im really sorry Gen but my name change finally got through(at the worst time) is there a way to change the name >.<


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

*shakes first @ youk and Inuyasha > 

It's nice to see ur name changed, but i dont generally save files for request (bad habit). So i might have to start from scratch and it might look different. *sigh


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Im sorry I never expected it to come through and I dont mind if it looks different


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

I think this one is more better. I did more detail to Kira's hair, and got rid of the brush effect

I really hope that u dont reply saying "my name changed ... again." Or else ...   hahah jk, but seriously lol


----------



## Haruka (Jul 20, 2005)

Can you plz plz make a sig for me? I've been so jealous of the sigs ppl have made by you, and I just had to have one.

 I would like you to make a sig with this Picture. I hope it's good enough.

Size: Your choice, whatever suits you.
Text: Haruka
Requests, do you think you can fit all of them together with the Freedom and the Destiny gundams right behid everyone? And can you get rid of the Text at the bottom?
Thanks.


Or, if you cannot work with the Stock up there, do you think you could make another one with this stock? 
Link removed

Text: Haruka
Size: Your choice

Request: Can you make Shinn on the left, with his gundam on the right? 
thanks.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

like i said b4 to others ... your stock is a bit too small and therefore u might regret it afterwards. I can do it, but chances are ull have 2nd thoughts

EDIT: whoops ... nvm i didnt see ur 2nd stock. I can do shinn


----------



## Haruka (Jul 20, 2005)

Or, if you cannot work with the Stock up there, do you think you could make another one with this stock? 
Link removed

Text: Haruka
Size: Your choice

Request: Can you make Shinn on the left, with his gundam on the right? 
thanks.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 20, 2005)

The stock Link removed

Size: whatever you prefer

Text: Yoruichi

and a avatar with this Link removed
same text on bottom

oh and also when your done can u pm me cause i may forget lol


----------



## Haruka (Jul 20, 2005)

Thatnks alot JH1stGen! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 20, 2005)

^ ... np!~







btw i dont think ss pic are good as a stock =/


----------



## Rakumaru (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok heres the new stock. Tell me if you need to change anything or need something else
Ok this is a huge picture for the gundam so its a hyperlink (hope its not to big) 



The Text is still *Destiny*

Size: 550x160 (If that does not work out then you can pick as long as it is a siggy size its fine. Im fine either way)

I thought the Casual Shinn would be a unique contrast with his gundam. Plus he is looking up at something (like he is thinking) If you have any other Idea's or a better picture that would fit, (Lunamaria or Shinn) feel free to do so. Thanks so much for doing this, you are a really dedicated member of this forum and to your art design.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 21, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> ^ ... np!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh i didnt bother looking around but thanks


----------



## Sho (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow good work you've done so far.  I was also wondering if you could do a sig and avatar for me?  I'll be grateful if you could.

Here's the one for the sig:

Stock:  

Size:  whatever looks best

Text: "Brothers of the Moon" and then have my username somewhere on there too ("Sho").

Can you make it also a more better background?  Maybe more dynamic, darker, or whatever fits the mood better than just that plain red one?  That would be great if you could.

And for the avatar:

stock: 

text:  Sho

If you could just fit whatever looks best into the avatar it would be good, whether it means cutting out the car or building or anything.  Just whatever looks the best.

Thanks for the consideration if you do this!


----------



## spinstate (Jul 21, 2005)

type: Sig
size: no larger than 400x150
text: Holloween (a scary/creepy looking font would be nice)
stock: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Misk (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks gen sorry for the trouble


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 21, 2005)

np inuyasha -)

Sasuke-Kun-x : np, but ya, if u gave me a better stock=better sig 

eglacirion : Sry, i dont do sigs that arent related to Inuyasha/Gundam/Naruto/Bleach

Sho and Rak: ill do it asap when i got time


----------



## Sho (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks!  Take your time and don't rush, I can wait.


----------



## spinstate (Jul 21, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> eglacirion : Sry, i dont do sigs that arent related to Inuyasha/Gundam/Naruto/Bleach



Ehm...In case you didn't notice it, that pic is Bleach fanart


----------



## Rakumaru (Jul 21, 2005)

Ya np take your time, good things take time ^^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 21, 2005)

Had to change ur Shinn stock. Bad quality  

Man .. what is going on with the Shinn? His rating is getting bigger =/

eglacirion : Now that u mentioned it, ur right. My bad


----------



## Rakumaru (Jul 21, 2005)

I love it thanks so much. It almost looks like the Gundam is shooting him in the head lol. Ya I like Shinn's character (Kira and SHinn are my favorites). I like how emotional Shinn is, its emusing to watch i guess lol. (hes hawt to lol)


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 21, 2005)

Alrighty, I'm requesting *two* pimped up siggys. 

Stocks: 





Dimensions: W/e works - you know best, my friend. 

Texts: Kurosaki Ichigo (for the first one)

         TenshiOni (for the Hitsugaya one)

Take your time.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 21, 2005)

*the stock was troublesome 

I dont think it's that great ... so u think u wnna get other stock for ichigo?




If u like the stock:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 21, 2005)

^ Those are perfectly fine. In fact, I was going to give you that very Ichigo stock you ended up using but decided the cape one was a tad bit more badass. But you're right, the second one does look better. 

Thanks alot. First class work, once again.  ::reps::


----------



## Sho (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey thank you so much for that, it's absolutely great!  I love the colors you used for the sig (it was even better than I envisioned) and I'm happy at how you were able to crop the image for the avatar.  Thanks for everything!  *reps*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 22, 2005)

np guys ^  ... the better stock u give=better reult -)


----------



## spinstate (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 22, 2005)

Anytime ^^


----------



## Misk (Jul 23, 2005)

Well its me again nd while viewing eps 32-39 I noticed Athrun is not getting much screentime so....


Same dimensions and text as last time


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 23, 2005)

Sexy IJ! Ty for a good choice of stock *high 5! Um ... ill do it asap


----------



## Misk (Jul 23, 2005)

yea youd be surprised how hard it is to find Athrun with infinite justice >.>


----------



## Misk (Jul 24, 2005)

Awesome Work Again 
wouldnt have an Avatar too would you?


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello i hear ur really good. TenshiOni told me to come to you.


I want a signature. Also a avatar.

Picture:  


Text: KakaShi's a BEAST

If u can cut out the word at the bottom of the pic.

Well if there is any way can u make the chidori flashing like animation


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 25, 2005)

Do u want the rock nin in the sig? Or just Kakashi?


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 25, 2005)

I want the whole thing if it can fit. Yea rock nin. Can u take out the bottom letters.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 25, 2005)

That shudnt be a prob cutting out the word. Im just thinking about the animation ... ya i got exam in 2 days, so gimme a few days.


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 25, 2005)

I was hoping today but ur the maker. So if it takes that much fine with me.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, you're a Sig making machine. I may request another one like Atomisk does.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 25, 2005)

Hk:
I know the feeling of waiting. And it sux balls. But ive gota take care of my priority first. As soon i got enuff time on my hand, ill work on ur sig. 


Haru:
Just leave ur request down ... and ill do it asap like ^


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 25, 2005)

Well it may suck, but if theres animation in it. It's worth the wait. Ty for trying it for me, cuz i see many people dont do this a lot.


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 25, 2005)

Hmmm I know this is gonna take long but, can i ask an avg time this might take if thats ok......


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok ... today is monday right? So i "might" do it 2morrow (tues) or on thurs (bc i have exam on wed). From there im done w. school ... but ill still be busy teaching powerskating. So ur sig shudnt take that long


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 25, 2005)

jh1stgen, is there any imparticular reason for not making other anime sigs? just wondering.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 26, 2005)

go read the first pg (FAQ)


----------



## Cao Ren (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello,

I would like a Gundam sig.

*Stock*NARUTO FAnARt

*Size*- Size could be you choice, preferable 500-ush to 200 ish, around that range.

*Font-* I would like "Heavyarms Custom" near the side, and "Cao Ren" in the bottom corner.  All of the font in white.

*Other*- I would like the sig to have blue brush work and have the standstorm look over the Gundam.


----------



## nicko18 (Jul 27, 2005)

not to be too hasty but could i get a Ava and a sig


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 27, 2005)

JH: hey if u havn't started can u put my name on it. but not next to wat i want to say.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

Cao Ren :
Ur stock is bad ... plz get another one and ill glady do it

Nic:
U need a min of 50 posts


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 28, 2005)

lol and here i thought you were gonna need some help xp but you're like some machine. well if you ever start leaking oil, you know who you can call  

well i'd like to request one right now:
Size - 420x110
Text - lol umm...Athrun Zala i guess
Stock - Link removed Warning: big scan . dont think you'll be complaining about quality in this one lol =p


----------



## Celes-chan (Jul 28, 2005)

OMGosh, Chopstickx, you're mine! X3 I heart Athrun. <3 

You don't mind if I make yours, do you? o.o' 

Nyah.. Will edit later. ^^


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Jul 28, 2005)

JH1stGen: Omg wow i got no words to say. Got on thru day moring bam. the sig u made. JH: like tenshiOni said u =BEAST thanks a lot. i give u mad reps nice. MASTERFUL work.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

HK: Np ... working on the animation was fun

Noddles: If ur saying that u wanna help out ... that would be fanastic! I was kinda surprised that u requested a sig bc u have improved dramatically with p.s and didnt think u wud request!


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 28, 2005)

heh, just spreading the Athrun love Celes ;]

@JH - lol yeaa, just dropping by to see if you were all right by yourself. ill gladly help out though =] i just like requesting from certain people sometimes too


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes ... taking the load off my back would be nice. I'll edit the first page and put u on the roster. All need to know is what anime u want to do ...


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 28, 2005)

any one of them are fine with me


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

Aight sounds cool *updat'd the 1st pg 

As well i sent a pm regarding to change the title of the thread to "Sig/Avatar Request Thread" so there wont be confusion; like how i have certain anime i only do and u do all anime

Anyways ... if u have any thoughts that we need to change, just post it ... k?


----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 28, 2005)

wow your really good at this gist 

can i request plz ^^


size:400x100
Stock:HMS Fic
Text: death goddess


and an avatar too ^^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

U need 10 more posts then either me/chop can do ur request

btw: nice stock :


----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 28, 2005)

okie ^^ be right back lol

*EDIT:* i have 50 posts..is that enough?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you so much ^^ *hugs*

oh is it possible to add in the sig "noob designs" too? if not thats not a problem you've done a fine job thanks:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 28, 2005)

noob design? As the text?

EDIT: Ok .. ima do it. BUT take this as future reference. Plz read the rules b4 posting ... seriously. Anyways, as i was saying. One of ther requirement that ive posted is that dont have 2nd thoughts after the person post out the sig. It's really frustrating ... essentially it's like "o btw .. i forgot to tell u that u have to do this." Sometimes i dont save files, so ive to start from scratch. Fortunately, i didnt exit ps, so the data is still there. So ya, plz dont say something at the last second. This doesnt apply to you, but others as well.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jul 28, 2005)

yup please ^^

okay im sorry ^^; i wont make that mistake again


----------



## Ah B (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey JH1stGen, is it ok if I request a general colour (such as green, and not something descriptive like lime green.)?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

yup ^^........


----------



## Freija (Jul 29, 2005)

now then since im a sigoholic(geez i couldn't find a better name for it ?) im gonna ask for a sig of Lacus again >.<


type:sig
stock: (just found this in some thread)
size:370x135
Texteter
backround color: suprise me


----------



## NamaeX (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd like a Bleach sig for my thread: The Bleach English VA Project

Size - 420x120 try and get it less than 100k
Text - The Bleach English VA Project (underneath it in smaller text "If you don't help it'll look as bad as Rukia's drawings")
Stock - The Bleach English VA Project - Remove everything from that but Rukia and her "explanation"
Background - Whatever works best to attract people.


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 29, 2005)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> now then since im a sigoholic(geez i couldn't find a better name for it ?) im gonna ask for a sig of Lacus again >.<
> 
> 
> type:sig
> ...


all right ill take this one.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

NamaeX said:
			
		

> I'd like a Bleach sig for my thread: The Bleach English VA Project
> 
> Size - 420x120 try and get it less than 100k
> Text - The Bleach English VA Project (underneath it in smaller text "If you don't help it'll look as bad as Rukia's drawings")
> ...



Ok .. ill take this


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 29, 2005)

...



and niice Yoruichi sig JH


----------



## endgame (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey JH1stGen, I was just wondering if you need any more help with this thread. I didn't want to start another request thread and wanted more practice making sigs and avatars. So yeah, if you don't need help right now you can PM me anytime when you do.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

Chopx: Thanks =) 
Nice job with da sig! *thumbs up 

endgame: Sounds awesome. The more the better =) 
I'll add you to the 1st pg! So i need info which anime u will only do

I think since we got a nice roster, i guess we should cut down on the requirement from 50 post to ... any thoughts guy?


----------



## endgame (Jul 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> endgame: Sounds awesome. The more the better =)
> I'll add you to the 1st pg! So i need info which anime u will only do
> 
> I think since we got a nice roster, i guess we should cut down on the requirement from 50 post to ... any thoughts guy?



Thanks!  I'll do mainly Bleach, Naruto, FMA, Death Note (is it ok if it's a manga?) and if you'll allow it, I can also do real people.

If it calls for it I can do any other anime.

Hmm...I wouldn't cut it down too much. 30 to 40 maybe.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

Aight cool. Thanks for the input *updat'd =)

Ya .. i dont mind if ur perference is based on manga and realism. I think it's cool.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

NamaeX:


----------



## NamaeX (Jul 30, 2005)

That looks cool, but I don't see where it says "The Bleach English VA Project" though


----------



## Freija (Jul 30, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> and niice Yoruichi sig JH


thanks for the sig Chopstickx *reps*


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 30, 2005)

If it calls for it I can do any other anime.

if u'd like, i have a yu yu hakusho request that is hard to fill due to the anime. if not, then don't worry about it. i think it's on the first or 2nd page. i'll link u if ur interested.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 30, 2005)

Well ... it's either chopx or endgame that will do ur request


----------



## endgame (Jul 30, 2005)

youkohiei said:
			
		

> if u'd like, i have a yu yu hakusho request that is hard to fill due to the anime. if not, then don't worry about it. i think it's on the first or 2nd page. i'll link u if ur interested.



Do you mean this one?: Link removed

I'll do it. Do you still want the same stock or anything else to add?


----------



## NamaeX (Jul 30, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 30, 2005)

Ya ... anytime


----------



## Mad FISH (Jul 30, 2005)

Size: I don't care much...

Text- [Might be best if you make it animated.]
Bob the Sniper,
Can he shoot it?
Bob the Sniper,
Yes, he can!

Stock: Link removed [Note: If you can, could you just get the guy on the bottom with the High Powered Sniper Rifle and maybe his shadow. I know this might be a bit tricky considering... but believe it or not this is the best Sniper stock I can find... without it being a kitty... or a hamster... or with the face censored out...]


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 30, 2005)

lol i would take it, but JH is the guy who usually does animation =p


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 30, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Do you mean this one?: The Headquarters
> 
> I'll do it. Do you still want the same stock or anything else to add?



yup that's the one endgame. umm yea those 2 pics are the stocks u can use. put Youkohiei anywhere that it fits for text, and yea those 2 pics work. thanx.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 30, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> lol i would take it, but JH is the guy who usually does animation =p



Well .. i dont do that "type" of request. Only anime based on blah blah blah, you know the detail  . So i guess it's either u or end. I might work on the animated text tho if that is ok with u chopx


----------



## Hermie (Jul 30, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Size: I don't care much...
> 
> Text- [Might be best if you make it animated.]
> Bob the Sniper,
> ...


I have a little different idea, but I hold no promises....


----------



## newbie__ (Jul 30, 2005)

Size - any
Text - Koyuki
Stock - Click here

or Click here


Maybe if possible, make the 2nd one a claypot or something ;p anyway, just one is enough dont wanna pile up too much work on u guys.... thanks in advance.


----------



## jier2232 (Jul 31, 2005)

this is my req:

the pic is here: 

size is for an average sig(don know wat is the avarage)

colour i wan purple or blue

Text: Avenger( top right corner my name)

Thanx the one who help me do this sig, BIG THANK


----------



## newbie__ (Jul 31, 2005)

i guess u have to get 22 more posts before ur request will be accepted


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 31, 2005)

i was wondering if you could make me a bleach sig with ichigo in bankai 

the stock is this 
and i would like the dimensions to be 370 * 150

could you have text fade in saying the pwer to protect and my name in the lower right corner

and could i get one for my zangetsu fc 

the stock is this  if you can find a better one then use it and could the dimensions be the same and could you have the text the man the myth the legend zangest fade in and then have zangetsu fc after all that i would really appricate it


----------



## endgame (Jul 31, 2005)

newbie__ said:
			
		

> Size - any
> Text - Koyuki
> Stock - Click here
> 
> ...



I can do this one.



			
				jier2232 said:
			
		

> this is my req:
> 
> the pic is here:
> 
> ...



Sorry but you need 15 more posts for us to make you a sig. Come back later. 

youkohiei:


----------



## endgame (Jul 31, 2005)

newbie__:




Both very nice stock, I couldn't choose so I made two.  I didn't know what you meant by claypot, sorry. :sad


----------



## newbie__ (Jul 31, 2005)

hey man! nice sigs thanks! rep ;p and i didnt know what it was called. the one where the stock goes above the border ;/ sorry for my lack of knowledge


----------



## endgame (Jul 31, 2005)

newbie__ said:
			
		

> hey man! nice sigs thanks! rep ;p and i didnt know what it was called. the one where the stock goes above the border ;/ sorry for my lack of knowledge



Ohh, I see. I'm pretty much a n00b to these sig terms too, so don't worry.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow. Awesome job endgame. Those are some very appealing sigs =)

rocklee : those 2 stocks are pretty small 

I'll do ur fc bc i have episodes i can make it animated


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 31, 2005)

dude thats what i had in mind forever i jsut couldnt find that
reps
well i guess ill try to find a better stock for that ichigo one.


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 31, 2005)

this one any better Link removed

theres another one on the second page that i though would look pretty good to its on the same site


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 31, 2005)

ugh ... the link doesnt work


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 31, 2005)

darn it 

well those stock are at  click on the wall paper tap and then just click on bleach the two i think that would work good are on page one and two


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 31, 2005)

I was looking around my folder and came across this:



if u like, u can use it. If not, find another stock


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 31, 2005)

yea that will work just fine thanks man


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 31, 2005)

Click here


Can you make a sig out of the two pics
If you can, I would like it to say: Majin Vegeta vs Gaara V.2

P.S:I would be so awesome if you could add these gifs biguharuna


----------



## Chopstickx (Jul 31, 2005)

ack we've gotten so many requests lately lol.



			
				Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Size: I don't care much...
> 
> Text- [Might be best if you make it animated.]
> Bob the Sniper,
> ...


all right ill do yours, but ill leave the animated text to JH.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 31, 2005)

TenshiOni referenced me to you so I thought I'd give you some stock for a sig I want  : 


I like the way that Ichigo looks here. I was wondering whether or not I should ask you to add Rukia in there because what I am requesting from you is a sig dominated with pics of Ichigo and his Zangetsu soul slayer(or soul cutter). Though I suppose that since it's a love in the making for these two, you might as well add it(please).


This is a good one, taken from his battle with Kenpachi.


This is simply cool to me.

The size: I would say default but these pics a bit big so I was wondering if you could make it a lil bit bigger in length and width than the usual default size.

As for the *text*: Eh I dunno, be creative! I dunno what to say but since Ichigo, his Zangetsu, and Rukia's in there....also my 9Tail-Hokage name  

THANKS!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 31, 2005)

holly shizeye ._. 



			
				chopx said:
			
		

> ack we've gotten so many requests lately lol.


Took the words outa my mouth 

i guess ill start on 9 tail bc i dont do db (x_blade)

PS: damn that TenshiOni   ....


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 31, 2005)

endgame, u r amazing... thank u soooo much, i've been wanting a new youko hiei one for sooo long, thank u... reps!


----------



## endgame (Aug 1, 2005)

x the blade master said:
			
		

> Click here
> 
> 
> Can you make a sig out of the two pics
> ...



Your second link doesn't work.  Can you find another picture?


----------



## jier2232 (Aug 1, 2005)

nowi finally got 30 posts....
 the pic is here 

i wan the background to be either blue or purple.

the size is for an average sig( don know wat size)

the text is in the middle, put "avenger", top right hand corner out "jier2232"

thanx


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 1, 2005)

biguharuna 

okay, use this.it works.


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2005)

Can you make me an avy from this picture?


Link removed


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot. *Reps*


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 2, 2005)

You, my friend, are indeed skilled! I can't give you a rep right now(have to spread it around  )


----------



## endgame (Aug 2, 2005)

jier2232:


x the blade master:


Yay! My first animation sig!  Hope you like it!

Wow. There are a lot of sig request threads in the forum now.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 2, 2005)

Hell Yeah!, Thanks Man/Girl.Its how they say, "tight as hell" XD
*reps*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 2, 2005)

MAke a sig and avy out of that.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 2, 2005)

Make a sig for Zangetsu please.
Link removed

Here's a picture I took using Print Screen. If you don't like it, you can use another picture if you could find one, but that was the best I could do with the episodes I have.

If you guys think it would look better, any text is fine.

Thanks in advance! (Sorry if it's a little complicated or anything)


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Aug 2, 2005)

I want a signature. Also a avatar.

Picture: Click here


Text: Hatake :KakaShi"

Back again...

Sry when ever u got time for these.


----------



## endgame (Aug 3, 2005)

Absolut-Kaos said:
			
		

> MAke a sig and avy out of that.









			
				Ah B said:
			
		

> Make a sig for Zangetsu please.
> FMA Movie Site
> 
> Here's a picture I took using Print Screen. If you don't like it, you can use another picture if you could find one, but that was the best I could do with the episodes I have.
> ...


----------



## jier2232 (Aug 3, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> jier2232:
> 
> 
> x the blade master:
> ...



thanx  man, ur the best!!!


----------



## jier2232 (Aug 3, 2005)

can anyone make me an avatar of anbu sasuke, any pic do, the text is "KaiJie", n another one without the text.


----------



## newbie__ (Aug 3, 2005)

Can anyone can make an avatar out of this.. FMA Movie Site

Thanks!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, endgame.

I can you add Absolut-Kaos text on the banner, and another banner with Mugen?

Also put th orginal text from the stock like:

*Gundam* - Heavyarms

*Pilot*- Trowa Barton

Thanks again.

The avatars exceed the forums limits.  Could you make me a Zangestu avatar instead?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 3, 2005)

Dude ... read the rule next time. When u post up ur request, make sure u dont have 2nd thought at the VERY last second


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 3, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Dude ... read the rule next time. When u post up ur request, make sure u dont have 2nd thought at the VERY last second



Well, the avatar KB is too big.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 3, 2005)

its 125x125 ... which is perfectly fine bc that is the max size restriction for a normal member


----------



## newbie__ (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks alot Jh1s, rep for you lol not that you really need it


----------



## endgame (Aug 4, 2005)

Absolut-Kaos said:
			
		

> Thanks, endgame.
> 
> I can you add Absolut-Kaos text on the banner, and another banner with Mugen?
> 
> ...



The avatar should be fine, it's 125x125, unless you want to have it another size? If you still want a zangetsu avatar, could you please come back with stock pics?

And do you mean like this?




Please be more specific next time!


----------



## newbie__ (Aug 4, 2005)

Size: Anything that fits

Text: Dark.

Stock: FMA Movie Site


----------



## Ah B (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks endgame!


----------



## endgame (Aug 5, 2005)

newbie__ said:
			
		

> Size: Anything that fits
> 
> Text: Dark.
> 
> Stock: Ahem


----------



## newbie__ (Aug 5, 2005)

wow. man thanks again ! btw whats that black line ??


----------



## endgame (Aug 5, 2005)

newbie__ said:
			
		

> wow. man thanks again ! btw whats that black line ??



It's just suppose to be a separator. I can remove it if you like. >_>

Edit:


Yeah it does look better.  Sorry about that.


----------



## newbie__ (Aug 5, 2005)

wow that looks better  sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 5, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> The avatar should be fine, it's 125x125, unless you want to have it another size? If you still want a zangetsu avatar, could you please come back with stock pics?
> 
> And do you mean like this?
> 
> ...




Holy Shit!

Those are awesome, like whole F**kin god awesome.

*rep* 

Lemme find the Zangestu stock....


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey JH1stGen, endgame. If either one of you can do what I'm requesting then I'd greatly appreciate it! 

I just made an FC called the "Powerful Dropouts FC". It features Naruto, Jiraiya, Gai and Lee. I wanted to know if you could make me a couple banners... The first I would like to have all 4 of the aforementioned shinobi included in it. Here's some stock;


(I really like this one of him when he was younger)


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 6, 2005)

guess ill leave that to "JH1stGen, endgame" =\


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey, so uh... how is my signature coming along? Or is it? (I've heard a while about it...)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 6, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> guess ill leave that to "JH1stGen, endgame" =\


I knew there was a third member. My apologies, I was meaning any one of you three.


----------



## endgame (Aug 7, 2005)

I would do 9Tail-Hokage's request but I'm kind of busy right now. Got tests next week, need to study. >_<

So Chopstickx or JH1stGen, can you guys do it?


----------



## swordie (Aug 7, 2005)

i want siggy
  or
Fix You Video (RealPlayer Format)or
Fix You Video (RealPlayer Format)or
thisor


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> I would do 9Tail-Hokage's request but I'm kind of busy right now. Got tests next week, need to study. >_<
> 
> So Chopstickx or JH1stGen, can you guys do it?


Ya sure ... ill do it asap when i come back home from hockey


----------



## Bass (Aug 7, 2005)

Could you make me a sig from this pic?



With my name in it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Bass (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you, JH1stGen! It's awesome!


----------



## pogiii (Aug 8, 2005)

hi
id like to request for an animated sig
sorry im not really creative like you guys   but ill try to do express the best that i could think off. if you can think of something else, im pretty sure it would be better 

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: its really hard to find pics of soi fong...so i gathered some from this forum and others too and also got help from google ;p kudos and thanks to who made them.

*Spoiler*: __ 







you can just make it smaller so the sig would include her head until her mid section (including the pointing hand) 

The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: i guess this will depend on what you think will fit. pink would be ok for me but i dont know if its gonna fit hehe

The Size I want is: the usual sig sizes around 504x144? you can decide on this also   because im not really sure about what size you would prefer

The Theme I want is: hopefully animated like its raining or having lightning or something...im not really creative sorry...  or maybe theres a floating butterfly somewhere

I Want the text in my sig to Read: Carmella
(then this is a bit smaller than Carmella, maybe somewhere below the name) Shogun Sushi
(then somewhere in the sig in a smaller font) "Float like a butterfly, Sting like a bee"

the text could be animated. 


thanks in advance....sorry to bother you guys 


sorry about the other thread i made...i cant seem to erase it:sad


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2005)

Ill take this


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

i just finished making it too lol.

well heres the one i came up with anyways:

my first animated sig, but i dunno how to do animated text sry =\


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2005)

Better late than never Chopx! Congratz on ur 1st animated sig! Animated text is really ez. I can make a tutorial for ya if ya want


----------



## pogiii (Aug 8, 2005)

OMG!

THANK YOU SO MUCH GUYS!

they are sooooooo cool! 

THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU!! 

i have a problem now, i cant decide hehehe 

thanks again Chopstickx and JH1stGen , you guys are really great artists hehe


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

no probs pogii ;]

@JH - plz and ty :]


----------



## Brooke (Aug 8, 2005)

here i want an avy.

Size:umm basic avy size

Stock:
the character in the middle with the blonde hair.

Text:Kira-Kun


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

hahh i feel stupid. i tohught you were talking about Kira from SEED at first.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 8, 2005)

ahh man thank you so much

here is my next request so soon LOL.

Size:average sig size

Text:Raise your head,Wabisuke!

stock.
Kira again of course.

color:Yellow and Black

ok in the pic I dont know if you can get the word bubbles out but I like the pic alot.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

ack i'd do it if only half his head wasnt covered with that bubble. i could re-draw the rest of it, but then i'd have to vector it then =\


----------



## Brooke (Aug 8, 2005)

Umm well I mean if its like to much trouble I guess I can find another picture of him,but they are hard to find.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

i could work with a screenshot. preferably from Lunar subbs that is. raw is a no-no lol. or are you a manga-only reader?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 8, 2005)

oh no no I watch Lunar subs only let me look for a good screen and I will post it up here ok same stuff as before but dif pic.

*Edit*






ok here is three pics you can use whatever you want,anything that would be easier for you.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 8, 2005)

............


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 8, 2005)

^uhh...i thought JH had yours.

@toothpick:


----------



## Brooke (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh man thank you so much this is soo cool.


----------



## pogiii (Aug 9, 2005)

hi its me again, is it possible to add a floating/flying butterfly into this sig you made? 


i found these gif images on the net, i dont know if its possible to integrate into the sig    EDIT: thanks to 9 tail and Chopstickx

*Spoiler*: __ 








if not then its ok, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 9, 2005)

wouldnt a black butterfly be more appropriate?


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 9, 2005)

uhh, i have this? o_O


----------



## Brooke (Aug 9, 2005)

here we go another request lol.

FC Banner is what I am looking for.

Stock:
Hirako the pic on the very top panel.

Size:Average FC Banner size.

Text:Hirako FC (if you can make the words flash great)


----------



## pogiii (Aug 9, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> uhh, i have this? o_O



wow i was looking for something like that lol 
thats great


----------



## chojisama (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey people I would like to ask for two things an Avy and a Sig.First the Avy.

Size:Average Avy Size

Stock:
the pic on the very bottom with Iba,just but out the word bubble and do it from there try and get the sake bottle in also.

Signature now.

Size:Average Signature size.

Stock:

Colorark Blue and Black.

Text:Iba Loves Sake!

Thanks alot for anyone who manages to do this for me.


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 10, 2005)

Size - 100 x 100 Avatar
Stock-  (3/4 head profile) (Just the part with the Scopedog head unit)
Text- Top Left hand corner "AT VOTOMS" in the lower right hand corner "Chirico Cuvie"

EDIT: Can you also do a 72 x 72 version so I can use it on another forum.


----------



## uchiya__sasuke (Aug 10, 2005)

*Pls Help!*

pls! help me! pls help me! pls help me! 

I keep on uploading different pictures of sasuke for my avatar but still, it won't accept it, it says that it's an invalid file but the size is less 125x125. I have tried it a hundred times already! pls! help me! 

I really wanted to have a very nice avatar of sasuke-kun which is animated, and can you pls upload it for me??? pls???  :sweat


----------



## endgame (Aug 11, 2005)

Where is JH? :S

I still have exams but I felt sorry for you Chopstickx since you're by yourself :darn. So I did some requests:

toothpick:


chojisama:
 or 





			
				uchiya__sasuke said:
			
		

> pls! help me! pls help me! pls help me!
> 
> I keep on uploading different pictures of sasuke for my avatar but still, it won't accept it, it says that it's an invalid file but the size is less 125x125. I have tried it a hundred times already! pls! help me!
> 
> I really wanted to have a very nice avatar of sasuke-kun which is animated, and can you pls upload it for me??? pls???  :sweat



Your avatar might be 125x125 but it will not work if it's more than 34.2 KB. If you want a avatar please provide stock pictures.


----------



## Norb (Aug 11, 2005)

uchiya__sasuke said:
			
		

> pls! help me! pls help me! pls help me!
> 
> I keep on uploading different pictures of sasuke for my avatar but still, it won't accept it, it says that it's an invalid file but the size is less 125x125. I have tried it a hundred times already! pls! help me!
> 
> I really wanted to have a very nice avatar of sasuke-kun which is animated, and can you pls upload it for me??? pls???  :sweat


if it's bigger than the 34.whatever but is still pixel size 125x125 or less, you can pm occasionalutopia or KnK and ask them to upload it for you. I'm sure they'll help you. Naota is just lazy =P


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2005)

Ahhh thanks end game the FC banner is pretty cool thanks alot.


----------



## chojisama (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow wow thanks a bunch these are really great I appreciate it.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 11, 2005)

ty soo much endgame, there were too many at once :S and i think JH is taking a small break...lol



			
				Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Size - 100 x 100 Avatar
> Stock- ~Aquarina (3/4 head profile)Link removed (Just the part with the Scopedog head unit)
> Text- Top Left hand corner "AT VOTOMS" in the lower right hand corner "Chirico Cuvie"
> 
> EDIT: Can you also do a 72 x 72 version so I can use it on another forum.


uhh...come again?? o_O


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm guessing you are confused about what I mean by Scopedog Head Unit... you see those three cameras in the left half of the image... thats the scopedog head unit. Unless you don't know what I mean by the 3/4 head profile... by that I mean the image of Chirico (the guy in the image) where is head is just slightly looking towards the right (camera left or rather to say anyone who is looking at it's left).

Unless there is something else you are confused about. Also you can forget the 72x72 avatar... turns out that other forum isn't uh... yeah the forum made me embrassed to learn just how little I know about Kung Fu movies/tv series/etc. so I probably won't be going back to it... plus side I know the name of two authors too look for, for kung fu novels. Sorry... now I'm just ranting...


----------



## Brooke (Aug 12, 2005)

Umm ok im back again with another Signature request that right folks im back again.

Size:The usual average Sig size.

Stock:
and

I want both pics in the sig if thats ok.

Color:umm I was thinking like a Black and Yellow to reflect his colors.

Text:He's No Saint

Thanks anyone who helps me out.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 13, 2005)

*An FC*

My last request wasnt done :sad but that's ok. I have another. Some banners for this FC I'm about to make.


*Size: A normal rectangular FC banner size
Text: Shinobi's Smile FC *
[note: Dont really want his whole body there. Please, just give me a pic of his face.]

*Size: A normal rectangular FC banner size
Text: Shinobi's Smile FC*


*Size: A normal rectangular FC banner size
Text: Shinobi's Smile FC*
[note: I only need Naruto included in this pic, as he's the only one smiling]



*Size: A normal rectangular FC banner size
Text: Shinobi's Smile FC*

I hope this can get done. I'd really appreciate it if someone can do this.

All for the smiles! : : : :


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry everyone, i just had to take a break if u know what i mean lol. And end awesome job with those sigs, even tho ur hands were tied up with exams n etc.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh wow that is great man thank you so so much.I appreciate everything everyone here has done for me.


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 14, 2005)

are we allowed to request for game based sigs like tekken or is it just anime?


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Just to let U know that Im now here also to cater to you chibi and chibi-mation needs, so If you want a chibi made Let me know.

Static smilie Chibi : I need a full body shot.

Animation Chibi : I need a full body with either an accompanying avi / gif of the requested anim, or a description would also be okay as long as you can make it detailed enough for me to know whats going on.

Cheers

Z


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 14, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> are we allowed to request for game based sigs like tekken or is it just anime?



That question can be answerered if u read the 1st post. Neways, ya it depends on the ppl that will do it. So far, 3 ppl on the design team do any topic meaning that it can be game based 

And welcome Zar to teh team =)


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 14, 2005)

Cheers, I'll do my best


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 14, 2005)

Took a while .. ya i know, my bad.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 14, 2005)

I want a sig of this that says "His Fangs Reach the Moon"

You know average size and the text as I stated above.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 14, 2005)

oh wow thank you so much.Its cool sorry I ask for so much.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 14, 2005)

s' aight ... but the only thing i gota say is that u have a thing with teh text lol


----------



## Brooke (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh well I just like to express it its just cool.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 15, 2005)

Something to ask JH. Since you've done the banner, would you like to be a special member of the FC? If so then just click on that link below the beautiful banner you've made.


----------



## BlitzTidus (Aug 15, 2005)

Id like a gundam avatar plz 

Stock: 

Size: Any 

Text: ZGMF-X20A Strike Freedom Gundam


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2005)

You mind if i use this:
ezmanga forum


----------



## pogiii (Aug 15, 2005)

it seems that my question (at the end of page 11) was not answered.

is it possible to include that? if not then its ok hehe sorry to bother you guys


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 15, 2005)

okie heres my request ^^

Size: 370 x 150
Stock: 
Text: Azuka Style
Color: blue. maybe white and anthing else u think goes with stock

and an avatar to go with it saying OTC


----------



## endgame (Aug 15, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> okie heres my request ^^
> 
> Size: 370 x 150
> Stock:
> ...



I'll do this one ^^

I'm back, by the way. :

Edit:


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks. nice to see you  havent seen you since the last 8 pages i think lol


----------



## endgame (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to say, Zaraki, welcome to the team! :


----------



## BlitzTidus (Aug 15, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> You mind if i use this:
> Link removed


nope I dont mind. Thats fine.


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 15, 2005)

Uh... out of curiousity is anyone doing my AT VOTOMS avatar? There was a brief comment about my request but no actual comfirmation anyone has taken it up.


----------



## BlitzTidus (Aug 15, 2005)

Thx a lot! Its very cool! 

Rep for you


----------



## Raffi_ToRo-Kun (Aug 15, 2005)

can someone make a matching sig and avy with this 

Stockof Asuka Tachibana


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks alot endgame  arigatou arigatou arigatou
(did u use like a tech/abstract brush? cause i like it)


----------



## *MokurenOnEarth* (Aug 15, 2005)

*Signature Request*

Hi! This is my first request for my first signature, so I really hope that I'm doing it correctly.  I would like a sig that isn't too big, but I don't know the correct size to request.  I would preferrably like pinks and browns and yellows (something really warm, you know?). I don't know if you can really work with this pic, but I really would like it.  Feel free to say, yeah right. I would also like it to say somewhere small "*MoE*" and for it to say, " . . . music is my knife . . ." 

Here it is:



Thanks sooo much!


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 15, 2005)

Alrighty: 1 pimped up siggy, please. 

Stock: 



Text: Akasuna no Sasori

Dimensions: W/e's best 

Take your time, guys!


----------



## endgame (Aug 16, 2005)

Raffi-Kun said:
			
		

> can someone make a matching sig and avy with this
> 
> Stockof Asuka Tachibana



The stock is too small. :sad Can you find another one?



			
				SenChain said:
			
		

> thanks alot endgame  arigatou arigatou arigatou
> (did u use like a tech/abstract brush? cause i like it)



Yup it's abstract brushing. I also used one of my old backgrounds that I made.

**MokurenOnEarth*:*
That was a hard one T_T hope you like how it turned out...


*TenshiOni:*


----------



## *MokurenOnEarth* (Aug 16, 2005)

OMG, endgame... I absolutely LOVE IT! Thank you sooo much and I am amazed by your talent! I hope that we'll run into each other on the forums so I can pick your brains about the whole process... or maybe I'll PM you.. but anyway! THANKS!!!


----------



## Sands (Aug 16, 2005)

wow!you're good! i'm lookin for a gaara sig with my name. i saw the other ones u did and ....wow


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 16, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> *TenshiOni:*



WOW. That's awesome! :amazed

Thank you so much, endgame.   

But one more thing. If it isn't too much to ask, do you think you can make an avy of Sasori's face using the same effects you used in the sig? I love how you did the lightening around his face in the siggy, and I'd like it if my avy and siggy went even more hand-in-hand. Thanks again!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 16, 2005)

endgame is on a streak =)


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Aug 16, 2005)

hey umm i need a new sig because in my old one it says my name...so i was wondering if someone could make me another one...heres the pic



i know big..but can you make it so it looks crazy/sick


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 16, 2005)

Requesting an avy

Size: umm, avy size? As large as the avatar limits on these boards are.

text: 9Tail-Hokage[note: I wonder if this text could be put onto his teeth...Same yellow color as '128' on his teeth except it says '9Tail-Hokage'. Dunno if it would look right, though]

Just need his face and, if you can, that dog cap and toothbrush. This pic was too funny to pass up. Thanks and positive rep to whoever does.

Thanks.

*EDIT*
and endgame, great work on the Akasuna no Sasori sig.


----------



## General Shino (Aug 16, 2005)

hey, i had a sig but imageshack dumped it...

i want one with shino looking like a pervet and the letters S4E on the sig


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 16, 2005)

we dont provide stocks ... u get it urself


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Aug 16, 2005)

dude thats flipping awesome!!! but uhh one thing...can the backround be black?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 16, 2005)

@ Evil_s*sigh ... i wish u would freakin read the 1st post ._.;;

*which is dont have 2nd thoughts about the sig like what to change n etc. It shouldve been covered in ur original request


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 16, 2005)

I re-question... has anyone taken up my request? I mean I just don't know if anyone has or hasn't... (its been sitting there for a while and I there was a brief blurt from Chopstickx but no actual comfirmation)...

I mean do I just presume that no one took it up and re-request the...er... request or what?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd suggest a re-request, my friend.


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 16, 2005)

Size - 100 x 100 Avatar
Stock-  (3/4 head profile) (Just the part with the mecha head unit)
Text- "AT VOTOMS" and "Chirico Cuvie" (Just whats in the quotes.)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 16, 2005)

lmao, yes! Did I say you were talented? I retract that statement, you're a Picasso! No, no, in truth, he sucked. You're actually a Rembrandt! Rep for you.


----------



## endgame (Aug 17, 2005)

TenshiOni, here you go ::





			
				Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Size - 100 x 100 Avatar
> Stock- Vanilla Ice - Go ninja  (3/4 head profile)Vanilla Ice - Go ninja  (Just the part with the mecha head unit)
> Text- "AT VOTOMS" and "Chirico Cuvie" (Just whats in the quotes.)



The second stock is a bit small, and did you want that animated?

To anyone who has a request, please provide stock!


----------



## Sands (Aug 17, 2005)

can u make a sig with this with a red or black background?
i u can put my username too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 17, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> TenshiOni, here you go ::



Yay! Thanks a million!


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 17, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> The second stock is a bit small, and did you want that animated?
> 
> To anyone who has a request, please provide stock!


No, static is just fine. And, I know the image is a bit small but its still over 100 pixels in height and considering I only want a 100 x 100 avy I didn't think it would be a problem. Besides, its not like I'm asking for you to use the whole thing, hell its less then half of it really. I was thinking it would be good to use for a background for Chirico...


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 18, 2005)

Size: 125 x 125 avatar 
Text: OTC
..........................
Size: 270 x 120
Stock: 
(use kiba and akamaru plza  )
Text: Barkin' Buddies


----------



## General Shino (Aug 18, 2005)

Size:100x100
Text:S4E
Can someone please make this in avatar....


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 18, 2005)

@Sen : Ur url doesnt work


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Aug 18, 2005)

hello. it`s my first time requestin` here & i saw hella nice sigs & avators so i would like to request a sig =)

Size: doesn`t matter as long the height is 130 pixels & the weight isn`t short
Text: can you put " we are fighting dreamers " in the font " subway " ? lol
Stock: Link removed
will that do? lol
- can you make the background with pink purple & blue in it? haha thank you!


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 19, 2005)

oops.. :s..does this work?


----------



## Sands (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanx For The Sig!!!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 19, 2005)

iLLESTxBOO : Can u get a stock that is bigger than dat? Cus i cant increase teh size or else the stock will look bad


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks Jh1st


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Aug 19, 2005)

ok. here`s a bigger stock

--> Link removed


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Aug 19, 2005)

request for: 2 avatars and 1 sig banner

avatar 1- 125x125 with something from any of these pics that has isshin in it. And for it to say Shinigami-Isshin on it
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Avatar 2- same size or however enough to fit. i want it of the smoking fellow at the bottom
Link removed

and Sig banner- 400x140 i want it to say: 
on the top:
Right now, we're thinking 
We've grown up just a little 
And want to feel happiness from such small things 

and on the bottom:
Oooooo, it was a lively, Cherry blossom-colored season 

with this pic Link removed

thank you soo much in advance


----------



## iLLESTxBOO (Aug 19, 2005)

AHHH I LOVE IT!!!  !!! THANK YOU JH1STGEN!!! reps for you!


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 19, 2005)

augh sry for my inactiveness, too much h/w o_-

*Shinigami-Isshin:*






i would do Mad FISH's too but im just not compatible with the stocks =\
and heh i just noticed that yall always get reps from your requestees while ive never gotten a single one 'cept one. does this mean i make bad sigs? o_O


----------



## endgame (Aug 20, 2005)

Mad FISH:


Sorry about the delay, my modem broke and I couldn't get online for a few days. >_>



			
				Chopstickx said:
			
		

> i just noticed that yall always get reps from your requestees while ive never gotten a single one 'cept one. does this mean i make bad sigs? o_O



I like your sigs <3 ^^

I think it just depends on the person, they may or may not be nice enough to give you rep. =/


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 20, 2005)

can someone make me a banner please? sorry for requesting alot ^^;;

Size: 210 x 90 (for all)
Text: TGC Fanartist (for all)


Stock: Gaara Sig
BG colour: blue

Stock:Gaara Sig
BG colour: black, white
(use sasuke plz)

Stock: Gaara Sig
BG colour: Red

Stock: Gaara Sig
BG colour: green


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 20, 2005)

SWEET!! Though I was talking about the head profile that was slighting angled but that doesn't matter. Anyways, thanks!! Its impossible to find a good VOTOMS Avatar... hell its impossible to find a VOTOMS Avatar period. Anyways, thanks again!!


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2005)

Gaara Sig

avatar of this please just the picture not the card or anything.It needs to be 80x80 thank you.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 20, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> can someone make me a banner please? sorry for requesting alot ^^;;
> 
> Size: 210 x 90 (for all)
> Text: TGC Fanartist (for all)
> ...


whoa 4 at once? o_o

toothpick:


----------



## Brooke (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey thanks you alot that is way cool.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 21, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> augh sry for my inactiveness, too much h/w o_-
> 
> i would do Mad FISH's too but im just not compatible with the stocks =\
> and heh i just noticed that yall always get reps from your requestees while ive never gotten a single one 'cept one. does this mean i make bad sigs? o_O



S' aight ... at some point, we had our lil inactivness for particular reasons. 

I dont think u shud look things at that way. It isnt manditory to rep the person that did teh request. Except to put their name as creditional. I duno wut ur talking about, no one is perfect. So b so hard on urself. I lyke ur sigs


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 21, 2005)

lol thx JH and endgame :] though i know of someone who took my request but didnt give any credit...-coughcough- 



			
				JH said:
			
		

> So b so hard on urself


heh, be hard on myself xp i know i didnt miss anything in that now lol.

//EDIT
wootz 300th post in the thread >_>


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like to request a sig using this pic  and i want it to say Misato the rest is up to you


----------



## endgame (Aug 22, 2005)

Wing-Zero:


----------



## Neenah (Aug 22, 2005)

avatar request

size: both 150x150 

stocks:  


<333


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Aug 22, 2005)

@ chopstickx, these are awesome. I have two things though:

on the isshin avy, i wanted my sn on it. and on the banner, can you make a second one that has the katamari roller and the strawberry katamari in it? that way i can switch out the two from time to time.

when i get enough posts ill rep you, hows that sound?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 22, 2005)

awesome thanks


----------



## brummie (Aug 22, 2005)

WingZero, CSS is probably the worst game I have ever played. I'll stick to playing CS1.6 and owning it up on LANs.


----------



## endgame (Aug 23, 2005)

Yusura:


Lovely stock, by the way.


----------



## brummie (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know a good Naruto site with images so I can finally request an avatar and sig? ;x


----------



## Neenah (Aug 23, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Yusura:
> 
> 
> Lovely stock, by the way.


thankies...hehehe.... 
awesome!....


----------



## the_chap (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wondering... does anyone have the animated gif of the rotating groups in the 2nd opening? i saw it here last time, but i can't seem to find it anymore. can anyone help, pls?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 23, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good Naruto site with images so I can finally request an avatar and sig? ;x



Just look in google under image find. Or you can try deviant, but u need their consent



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Just wondering... does anyone have the animated gif of the rotating groups in the 2nd opening? i saw it here last time, but i can't seem to find it anymore. can anyone help, pls?


Um ... what size?


----------



## Neenah (Aug 23, 2005)

more avy requests..<.<..hehehe.... 

fruits basket avatars

stocks: 
Bye, bye, Nyuu! ^___^
Bye, bye, Nyuu! ^___^

all 150x150


----------



## brummie (Aug 23, 2005)

Alright, here's a sig request.

*Stock* - Good night, Nyuu!! ^__^ (its big, i know ;x)
*Extra* I was wondering if I could have animated words, that say "I want to fufil his dream. That is my dream." But I want the first line to show, then dissapear, and then the 2nd line show. besides that, font and everything else like color and stuff is up to you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brummie (Aug 23, 2005)

Is it fulfil or fulfill?


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 23, 2005)

*Size* - ??? x 300 (I don't care about the height just the width)
*Stock* - Good night, Nyuu!! ^__^ (That is unless you can find a better Pot Leaf ^^) Good night, Nyuu!! ^__^
*Text* - Including space and hypion but no quotes; "N i n j a - H i g h !"
*Extra* - Needs to work well with a dark background. Also, a static image will work just fine (so don't worry about trying to animate it). Oh, and if you haven't guessed this really isn't a banner sig request (still a banner just not for a sig).

THANKS!! ^^

EDIT: BTW, thing the banner will be used for incorperates light blue, and white though their usage is very minor. Just to keep that in mind.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 23, 2005)

Patience, brummie, one of these people will come fulfill your request soon enough.



**EDIT**
should I add


----------



## brummie (Aug 23, 2005)

What are you talking about me having patience? I posted one thing for a sig...


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, you also made two posts that were two minutes apart...


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 23, 2005)

Not to mention he was probably just teasing you, brummie, by finding a way to answer your question ("is it fulfil or fulfill") at the same time.  But yeah, double posting isn't a habit you should get into here.  You're a newbie tho, so we'll give you a break this time.

I've got an ava request - well, it's more of a modification request.  I'm in love with my Kakashi avatar but somebody pointed out that it was a little off on the right border.  So I was thinking I'd like for somebody to make a li'l border for my Kakashi ava, if possible.  Thanks in advance and reps will definitely come your way if you do this for me.


----------



## endgame (Aug 24, 2005)

Gold Knight:


Yusura:


----------



## R_Lee86 (Aug 24, 2005)

Can I get a sig of Crocodile from One Piece. The pic i want is from ep 122 that just shows his face and sand blowing in front of it. I want the text to say right hand of doom.

can anyone help me out?


----------



## brummie (Aug 24, 2005)

R_Lee86 I'm sure if you got the stock they'd be more then happy to do it for you.


----------



## Gold Knight (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks, endgame.  Just what I was lookin for.  *Rep*


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2005)

type:sig
stock:Here's <-- warning partly nudity of Aya from Tenhjo Tenge, pretty big picture and its black and white, not sure if its so good to use as stock, im not an expert. 
size:370x135
Text: Peter
backround color: suprise me


also if possible i'd like this one also


type:sig
stock:Here's
size:370x135
Text: Link, Hero of Hyrule
backround color: green
:


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 24, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> *Size* - ??? x 300 (I don't care about the height just the width)
> *Stock* - Sig (That is unless you can find a better Pot Leaf ^^) Sig
> *Text* - Including space and hypion but no quotes; "N i n j a - H i g h !"
> *Extra* - Needs to work well with a dark background. Also, a static image will work just fine (so don't worry about trying to animate it). Oh, and if you haven't guessed this really isn't a banner sig request (still a banner just not for a sig).
> ...


I reposted the request so it doesn't end up being ignored. Sometimes that happens you know, just cause its on the previous page sometimes people don't see it and it just gets ignored. But regardless...


----------



## okolenui (Aug 24, 2005)

I know there's a lot of customers but....

stock: 

size: 420x120 or whatever looks best
text: "Cowboy Bebop" somewhere and "Edward Wong Hau Pepelu 
Tirusky IV"
themeever looks really good

thankz


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh oh... just a quick suggestion (take it or leave it) somehow work in the name Franswa into okolenui's request (the reason why is cause its Ed's real name... damn am I really that much of an Otaku to know that?)...


----------



## okolenui (Aug 25, 2005)

no thanks cuz that would look funny to people who don't know that but thanks for letting me know.  That could be some very useful info.  ^_^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello, hello, it's me again! Requesting an alternate banner for my FC. Some people joined for the separate individuals featured in the banner, so, for the sake of attracting more people, I thought I'd request a banner be made for me that included 3 or 4 more Naruto characters.

*Stock:*

Look how damn cute this is! *I really want this Shizune included the most *, pleeeeeease!  


Rock Lee, Smile + Nice Guy Pose = Cool. Actually, after the Shizune pic, I like this one most.


TenTen auditioning for Colgate...


Gai 1


Gai 2

*Size:*
FC-Banner Size

*Text:*
Shinobi's Smile FC

*Comment:*
Nothing really. Just that Shizune is damn cute in this pic and the Lee pic is my second favorite, so, just as long as these are included...

And no rush. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## the_chap (Aug 25, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Um ... what size?



hmm... i think a decent 150x150 is great... 

i've seen it around before, but didn't save... should have done it though... 

dang.


but JH1stGen, if u're going to make it, then i thank u for the effort. thx.


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey just wondering if you guys do buttons... I just need to add text to some GIF files...  And also some borders would look nice.. 

I dont really have any preference for the text colors nor the font, just whatever makes it clear.. 

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Home

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Search

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Calendar

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Profile

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Login

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Help

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Members

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Admin

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Logout

PA State Trooper BushidoPunk is out to get you! - Register

I'll be sure to credit whoever helps me with this... Thanks!


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 25, 2005)

Shinigami-Isshin said:
			
		

> @ chopstickx, these are awesome. I have two things though:
> 
> on the isshin avy, i wanted my sn on it. and on the banner, can you make a second one that has the katamari roller and the strawberry katamari in it? that way i can switch out the two from time to time.
> 
> when i get enough posts ill rep you, hows that sound?


oh my fault, ill add it. and lol you dont need to make the rep sound like a bribe =p 

and man what a crapload of requests O_O (no offense to any requstees of course ) 

so uhh...
ill take U_I_'s 2nd request and okolenui's request.

so now theres:
brummie
Mad FISH
U_I_ (first request)
9tail-Hokage
klepro

ill try to get more of the load off later tonight since i finished all my work x_x


----------



## endgame (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, so many requests indeed >_<

I'll get some done in a sec...

Edit:

*brummie*


*Mad FISH*


*Uchiha_Itachi_*


----------



## brummie (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you so much endgame, looks amazing. ^^


----------



## Freija (Aug 26, 2005)

god i love that sig you made endgame thanks have some rep *reps*


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 26, 2005)

wicked sigs....lol and just a few weeks ago, not many people requested


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, Endgame but... there is something I must confessed. When I made the request I got the demension screwed up (royally)... I was using something else as a guide and I looked at the wrong number (I looked at height and thought it was width... I should have known something was up but I didn't think it strange till this morning). Uh, if you wouldn't mind, would you design that banner again but instead of being width of 300 make it oh... 750 should be big enough... If its not too much trouble....

THANKS!! ^^

(Oh, and don't worry, I can actually still use the one you made. I was going to ask if someone were to make small banners for it.)


----------



## oakgyrl510 (Aug 26, 2005)

can someone make me a sig? 
stock:anime
size:as big as his forum allows newie here 
Text: Uchiha Itachi and my name Oakgyrl510 somewhere
backround color: black and red
font:any

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 26, 2005)

Madfish:
We dont ask a lot, but please credit teh person that did ur request or dont expect us to do any of ur request in teh future. 

oakgyrl510 
Please read teh 1st post:sad . You need at least 30 post in teh forum to request

Ima do sum request now since theres a lot


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 26, 2005)

Hope ya don't mind if I put in a request. ^^

Type: Sig
Size: 405x105 (or whatever is best)
Stock: anime (Use Carmen i.e. the hot chick )
Text: Carmen 99, 99 Special Bullets | 99cm Breasts (put this right under her name in a smaller font). ~ leon-san & carmen-san ~ (you can put this anywhere).

Type: Avatar
Size: 120x120
Stock: Same as above (Use Carmen-san again ^^)
Text: PL


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 26, 2005)

Maybe too fast? :S


----------



## endgame (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 26, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _shinigami-isshin_


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 26, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Maybe too fast? :S


Heh, just little, lol. But it's fine. 

You've always been the man! I'll add this banner to the FC banners and that should attract more people...!


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 26, 2005)

@kLepRo - your stock links dont work anymore.


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 27, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> @kLepRo - your stock links dont work anymore.



Heh, I forgot I deleted them... Alright should be fixed now... : 

Search

Register

Profile

Members

Logout

Home

Help

Calendar

Admin


----------



## Freija (Aug 27, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _shinigami-isshin_


thanks for anothe fabolous(wtf how do i spell this word ? ) sig Chops, and you got a pm


----------



## okolenui (Aug 27, 2005)

thankz chopstickx, I love it ^_^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 27, 2005)

I duno if i did teh right stock .. you werent really concise when u said "the hot 1." lol 
50/50 chance *crosses finger


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 27, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I duno if i did teh right stock .. you werent really concise when u said "the hot 1." lol
> 50/50 chance *crosses finger



Ooooo they look great.  And yup you did choose the correct girl. 

Thanks so much for the great sig and avatar. ^^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 27, 2005)

Alright!~ *sighs with relief =D


----------



## Mad FISH (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank Ye, Endgame!!! ^^


----------



## Lyric (Aug 27, 2005)

size: 405x105 I Guess
type: Sig
Stock:
The 3 dudes.
text: Lyric
(in the bottom right hand corner)
A right to be hostile (on top of Lyric

Edit: If you need a bigger picture, just ask.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 27, 2005)

Lyric said:
			
		

> size: 405x105 I Guess
> type: Sig
> Stock:
> The 3 dudes.
> ...



You'll need to increase the postcound into 30+ before the request can be done. Go have fun posting around and come back later.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 27, 2005)

ty ... but yeah what chau said! Once u meet the requirement, one of us will glady do it =D


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 27, 2005)

@U_I_ - lolol wow for a sec i was like "whoa hes psychic!!11 "

and you seem happy today JH...>_>


----------



## Grave (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys. I've decided I'd like to switch things up a bit with a new signature, and making my own isn't working out the way I'd like. If you aren't too swamped as it is I have a request.

I also posted this in the Sig Plaza but they're on temporary shutdown at the moment and I don't think anyone is working on my request. So I decided to try here.

Size: I'm pretty happy with the size of my current sig if you just want to work overtop of it. If you find that the image fits other dimensions better feel free to change it to your liking.

Stocks (credit to 2co):



or




Whichever works better for you, I can't really put a preference on either. Hopefully they'll be easy to work with.

Text: Simply my username, Grave. Font is up to you, just something attractive that fits the style.

For the style, I want to go with something very subtle and...I guess elegant is the word. Maybe you could do something nice with custom brushes.
As for color, I want to move away from the fiery scheme of my current sig to more cool colors, blues, white, black.

Thanks alot, anyone who gets the time to give this a go.


----------



## General Shino (Aug 28, 2005)

Can someone make this into a banner called The Shino's Father FC


----------



## endgame (Aug 28, 2005)

Grave:


----------



## Grave (Aug 28, 2005)

Very cool, thank you!


----------



## okolenui (Aug 28, 2005)

hi guyz, could I have an avatar please

size:100x100

text: okolenui
stock:Mirror Mask

thank you!!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 28, 2005)

Could I get this image on a siggie please

Size: 400x200

Style: ???

Stock: Link removed 

Color: Black and Purpleish backround or whatever looks best

Text: Chibi - Bankotsu
Text Fading In: Bravery

Avi:

Same picture 100x100


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 28, 2005)

...damn you JH >_>
i was _just_ about to post those 2 requests up lol.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 28, 2005)

Bwhaha ... that's for being a smartarse =D 

haha, naw jk! 

U can still post it bc u did put ur time creating it. So go for it.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 28, 2005)

rawr one of these days...just you watch T_T lol

but nahhh your avatars pwn mine :|


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 28, 2005)

Aight ... I'll wait n c, but *cough =D

Party pooper =P ... dun wnna show ur work . Pfft


----------



## endgame (Aug 29, 2005)

JH, what program do you use for animation? I need to learn >_<


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Aug 29, 2005)

i want a sig for naruto survivor.  if u dont know what it is check the link at the bottom.  i want something that'll look something like the survivor logo from the tv show but with naruto character in there somewhere.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

The kenshin FC animated banner i made is by window media+PS+Image ready ...

And teh others are just PS=Image ready

I can give a tutorial if u want, but u have to tell me which 1 ur interested in

.......................

If u dont provide stock and w/ details, we cant do it bc most likely u want something to be changed and it will be done for nothing


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 29, 2005)

Man, I tried Photoshops for 2 days and got frustrated at the alien language and codes and shit they put for on that program. It could be much, much simpler but...BAH!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

9tail:
 <- Basic tutorial *recommended =D

I took sum classes in photoshop in highschool, so ya i s'ppose it's much harder if ur learning it by urself


----------



## brummie (Aug 29, 2005)

i *<3* JH1stGen


----------



## chauronity (Aug 29, 2005)

It's actually rather easy to make an animated banner when you'll get use to it. Especially the glowing texted effects. 

First, you have to dublicate the first image atleast once. With the eye -tool (in layers-tool), unvisible the texted layer. 
Dublicate the layer, make the layer visible again and go to "*tween*" -button, put the reasonable amount of frames in there and in that select the "tween with the *previous *frame" -option. With this the text will fade in. 
Then, dublicate the layer and make the text unvisible again. Select 2nd last image. Then, tween-button again, put the reasonable amount of frames in there and select the "tween with the *next *frame" -option. With this the text will also fade out.

Usage of outer glow-effect (doubleclick the text layer -> outer glow from popup-menu) is recommendated then making these glowing effects, so the glow is more intense. It works.  

---

Anyways, good job with this thread. And if there'll be like millions of requests, i might offer my help if needed. My style is kinda different, similar to that Urahara-sig I made recently.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Why dun u join teh roser =) ? Trust me, there are those days where ppl request1245125125!!! I dont think everyone in the current roster have the same style, so it's all good if u have your own.

Nice tutorial btw... i think if u can have some screenshot as examples, it should work nicely for beginners. But im sure end isnt new to animation, she did make brummie's animated text sig =D


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello fellows, I'd like a banner (several if possible) for my FC, "Rock Lee's Heroic Squirrel"

Size: 150x60 / 350x120 seems to be about right . . . 
Stock (take your pick): Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Colors: Either brown or green, to accentuate the Rock Lee / Squirrel vibe -- don't really have a strong preference, though

Text (take your pick): "Go Ahead, Grab your Nuts!"  "The Nut Grabbers" "We Support this Courageous Rodent"


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Guys,

I know its been done but I was bored and wanted to try doing a sig so here it is:



What do U think? Any advice or anything ?

Cheers

Z


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Kewl, I like it =D
 The only thing is about your text fading. I think it's too slow, but other than that awesome job


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool,

I'll start doing banners as well as chibis then, if thats okay...?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya, this is the way things goes in here. If u see a request u like to do, take it and u can posts it whenver ur done. So you dont need to ask :


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome 

Im still gettin used to photoshop and paintshop but Im getting there  Ur tutorial link was really helpful by the way, some really nice little techniques

Oh, U might wanna change the front page a little now though....

Z out


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

What do u mean by change the front page?


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 29, 2005)

Cos U got me down as just chibis and anims, I thought U might wanna change that if Im gonna do all requests now...?

Oh and under the what we can do U dont have chibi / smilies there...

Just some thoughts, but its not really that important


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahhh! Aight Updat'd =D


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 29, 2005)

i love what you've done so far Jhist..
could you do this please? =)

Avatar: 125 x 125
Stock: cosplay.com gallery
Text: Teh Samurai Elite
Size: 350 x 95
Color: Black, purple, sorta like in the stock


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks, but teh credit should go to everyone on teh design team =D


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I had a go aswell anyway cos Im bored lol


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 29, 2005)

Just bumping my request which was from 3 pages back...  



			
				kLepRo said:
			
		

> Hey just wondering if you guys do buttons... I just need to add text to some GIF files...  And also some borders would look nice..
> 
> I dont really have any preference for the text colors nor the font, just whatever makes it clear..





			
				kLepRo said:
			
		

> Heh, I forgot I deleted them... Alright should be fixed now... :
> 
> Search
> 
> ...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

^ Sorry bout the delay, I thought someone was doing it and I dont really understand what ur asking for...

So for example ... "Search" should be the text for that gif there? 80x80 with border? That's it? Or am i missing something =/

And nj Zaraki =D


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 29, 2005)

tHANKYOU SOOOO MUCH, Zaraki and JH1stGen, they are amazing, J/W How long should I wait to ask for another siggie? I just got an idea lol.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

If u got one ... go for it. If i cant do it, one of teh ppl in the design team will do it.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG wow cool ok...

Size: 400x100

Style: Kinda like your backround JH1stGen just which matching colors to the Stock

Text: Fallen Angel and under that Lone Warrior

Stock: 

Also if possible could the siggie you made me be changed to 400x100? If not that is ok. Thanks.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

*RESTRAINING MYSELF!!!

Just for future reference ... i do get very emotional when ppl ask things at the last second, and it's a habit of mine and i cant help it XP . So next time, when u put in a request, dont have second thoughts if it could've been prevented. If the person that did teh request and made a mistake from the ORIGINAL REQUEST ( clear instruction that is written). Then i dont c a prob. But pls make sure u keep that in mind ... and it's not just you, there were others. The reason is this is bc once i do a person's request, i dont save it. So it's hard to edit teh work


----------



## chauronity (Aug 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> So it's hard to edit teh work



Indeed it is, especially when some person wants the sig bigger all of a sudden, so youll actually have to stretch the pixels to make the sig larger (assuming that you don't have time to make the request again from scratch). And that one of the biggest transgress you can make in a signature, it'll be completely wasted sometimes. 
So, point the size as well in the requests and don't change it when your done. Think the request ready beforehand.

I just needed to back you up in case if someone wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Here you go! Enjoy .. and no hard feelings? You got it easy lol. Looking back, others had it worst from my reaction >=). So just make sure it doesnt happen again, or else *shakes fist  

Yeah, exactly chau. Took teh words outa my mouth and thnx =D. And btw, how about joining teh design team


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 29, 2005)

Were the instructions I posted okay?  I've never asked for a banner before.


----------



## Ruri (Aug 29, 2005)

Could you please make a sig for me?

I only want the girl on the right to appear in the sig (basically her head) and as much of the background as possible, so could you only use the upper part of the stock? 
Stock: 
Size: whatever you think is best
Text: Ruri (preferably in a flowing/cursive font)

Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Aug 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Yeah, exactly chau. Took teh words outa my mouth and thnx =D. And btw, how about joining teh design team



Well, i guess i should join teh club, eventhough i'll have to be a little more offline, due to the fact that my studies starts again - i don't have the internet-connection at the moment in that place. Hopefully i'll get that connection anytime soon, but by the start of September my access will be limited..  

Anyways, I'll be making mostly anime or manga -based sigs and avatars; the real-life stocks really are something i've not done so much. 
Ahh, even minor colorings will do, so if you want some small manga-pic into colors it's possible.

-chau-


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> ^ Sorry bout the delay, I thought someone was doing it and I dont really understand what ur asking for...
> 
> So for example ... "Search" should be the text for that gif there? 80x80 with border? That's it? Or am i missing something =/
> 
> And nj Zaraki =D



Yep, just the text and just add some border of any kind..  Thanks!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah! Chau is offically in teh roster
But yeah, i understand that study will take ur spare time away and basically ur limited. 



woot hit teh 400 :


----------



## Nybarius (Aug 29, 2005)

!!  

Thanks so much Jh1stGen, you're the man!

Will rep as soon as I get my powerz back!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _kLepRo _ 















First time doing this kind of request, so i duno if the text is what u were looking for


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 30, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _kLepRo _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's even better than I was expecting...  Thanks!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

....Ok that's teh last one :amazed I think that's all teh request taken care of
Teh stock provided = kawaii


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi, it's me again....I have another request for an existing FC that...is strictly for displaying Renji's ass and Ichigo's crotch. Now, you may ask yourself "what is a straight male doing in an FC that is for females?" 
*Spoiler*: _To answer that question_ 



2 GET CLOSE 2 DA LADIES!!!!!!



maybe....
lol, anyway, to preserve my manhood to the others, I must request a banner displaying Orihime and her(surprisingly) nice ass. 

*stock* 


Ignore everyone else and focus on Orihime...especially on her ass, please....

*Here's my vision:*
Notice how JH has brillianty done my Shinobi's Smile banner where it focuses on the floor and reaches their smiling faces? Well I'd like something similar done to Orihime...and her ass, except the opposite. In my SS FC where it goes from the bottom to the top, I would like this banner to go from her face down to her ass :. Now freeze-frame it on her ass and....

*Text:*
...have it say "Butts and Bulges of Bleach FC". Now since I would like it to be FC-banner sized, these words probably won't fit in the banner so....Take the banner from her freeze framed ass to a black background and put "Butts and Bulges of Bleach FC" with white text then go back to her freezed frame ass. Yes, I am serious. lmao. Then naturally, like my SS FC banner, it'll repeat.

*Size:*
FC-banner sized

...I hope you can remember the instructions I've given...


PLEEEEEASE!!!! lol this is a serious request! I must preserve my manliness!


----------



## endgame (Aug 30, 2005)

Well I had a go at animation and did *9Tail*'s request, so it's my first time, I hope you like it. 



I know I changed the text a bit, I hope you don't mind. :darn If you do, I'll be willing to change it.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 30, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Yeah! Chau is offically in teh roster


Yay! 

--

Endgame, it's fine, almost too nice for a starter...  
I almost started this myself, good thing that i remembered to refresh the page ;D


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

Well ... if i didnt know any better, i wouldnt have thought it was ur first time end. Pretty good =D


----------



## Ruri (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks JH1stGen! :  I'm glad you liked the stock ^^

Congrats on being part of the design team, Chauronity - your avatars and sigs are always incredible.


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Aug 30, 2005)

sorry i forgot to post the stock for my request.  i wanted a naruto survivor sig.  here's the stock



3682
3682

i choose those bottom 3 cause they look the most like they're doing some kind of physical challenge.


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks so much ^_^


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 30, 2005)

I am really sorry for the siggie trouble. Lol the gundam one is great but UNDER THAT was instruction not actual text to be put on the sig, but since you don't save em that is fine thanks XD.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 30, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Well I had a go at animation and did *9Tail*'s request, so it's my first time, I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I changed the text a bit, I hope you don't mind. :darn If you do, I'll be willing to change it.


endgame = Goddess. 

Perfectly done! And don't worry about the minor text issue, this is very satisfactory!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> OMG wow cool ok...
> 
> Size: 400x100
> 
> ...



Ugh .. unless im blind, but u did write what to put for text


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry I guess it was my fault, no need to fix at all, where is a good place to go to find good stocks? Please don't suggest any search engines like google etc... thanks.


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Aug 30, 2005)

got a request for three fan club banners:

animated preferably for two of them using whatever you want from this stock:









the third one i want to be 200X140 with the same stock
text should say: "HachiKuro FC" on all of them 

thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Legault (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd like two banners one of sasori with a red background and some sweet graphics and then A FLCL one with taku and haruko n it and anythign else im just looking for some creative looking ones thanx alot


----------



## Zaraki (Aug 30, 2005)

Legault said:
			
		

> I'd like two banners one of sasori with a red background and some sweet graphics and then A FLCL one with taku and haruko n it and anythign else im just looking for some creative looking ones thanx alot



Hey Dude,

just a few quick issues...

1st read the first page... And then do it again, just to make sure

2nd You need 30 posts to be able to request

3rd You need to provide a stock of a decent size

And then we will be more than happy to make a request... although a size general colour and text would be helpful if you know what you want

Thanks

Z out


----------



## chauronity (Aug 30, 2005)

Feat said:
			
		

> Sorry I guess it was my fault, no need to fix at all, where is a good place to go to find good stocks?



It really depends what you're looking for. The anime-related stuff can be found from: 

- Link removed 
- Go here.
- 
- 
- the fanclubs

High quality stocks (= renders ). Usually various hc-photoshopping forums like


- the fanclubs -> recources -> vector recources
- 
- the link.
- Link removed
- Here's part 1, archived for your enjoyment 
-


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey JH... I forgot to add the log-in button to my request.. 

Anyways, here's the stock.. and the text is 'log-in'

Log-in

Hope you dont mind...  Thanks!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

Btw ... where are those gif used?: 


strike 2 and 1 more ur out:amazed  ... nxt time be more concise, it really is a pain reediting backandforth


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 30, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Btw ... where are those gif used?:
> 
> 
> strike 2 and 1 more ur out:amazed  ... nxt time be more concise, it really is a pain reediting backandforth



Thanks... 

A Naruto RPG forum...  Don't worry I'll be sure to give you credit...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds kewl ... is it still under construction or is it up?


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Aug 31, 2005)

I am enfeebled to use any time of photoshop if you could ever imagine me attempting to make a sig you'd shreik in horror. So can someone please help me? I'm thinking something around the size of the ad banner at the top. Something with clocks and my name of course. Oh and it should say Time's ticking... Please any help would be great.


----------



## endgame (Aug 31, 2005)

Ticking_Clock said:
			
		

> I am enfeebled to use any time of photoshop if you could ever imagine me attempting to make a sig you'd shreik in horror. So can someone please help me? I'm thinking something around the size of the ad banner at the top. Something with clocks and my name of course. Oh and it should say Time's ticking... Please any help would be great.



Please provide stock and we'll be happy to do it for you. ^^


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2005)

*Hachikuro FC*


-  -[/SIZE][/CENTER]

One quick banner for the FC, not much effects is put in this. And is it slow or too long... i made it rather slow on purpose, cos the stocks were so cute and they got a lot of stuff to show. 

Also, having like 2 stocks rolling around animated in a size of 200px will make the filesize rather huge (I aimed under 1mb which is the max upload of imageshack.us), so that explains the little loss of detail and the dithering makes it look a little shaky. Hopefully it doesn't matter.​


----------



## Narusegawa (Aug 31, 2005)

Stock: Link removed
Dimensions: 400x200
Colours: Green + Black
Text: Narusegawa(in bottom right corner)
Type: sig
Style: grunge


----------



## kLepRo (Aug 31, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Sounds kewl ... is it still under construction or is it up?



Still under construction... it's nothing big though...  Just something I'm doing when I'm bored.. heh..


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2005)

*Narusegawa: *

I did something for you... didn't know how grunge it's supposed to be, so i made multiple ones - so please watch those in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



-tags also. Just scream "nee~xt" loud if these aren't what you were looking for...  

*v1.*


*v2.*


---


*Spoiler*: _little lighter_ 








*Spoiler*: _more lighter_ 








*Spoiler*: _more darker_ 








Those are a little plain, i know


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Aug 31, 2005)

chau thanks so much! the speed is perfect. now i just need the other two.  if the other animated banner could be a more masculine one, that would be great. we like to be equal opputunity FC owners.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Aug 31, 2005)

lol I appreciate it I told you you didn't have to fix it it was fine, but ok AHHH 1 MORE STRIKE. Ok I promise I won't do it again I am sorry.


----------



## -Ichigo- (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is a Link :
I need Avatar and Sig of the holow ichigo one since my avatar sucks :sad 
Avatar size = 150x150, Sig size= 400x200
i want the Text to be : -Ichigo-
Ty


----------



## mgrace (Sep 1, 2005)

I need a New Avatar but what should I ask for hmmmmmmm.. Tonton with Facial Hair.... YEAH..... please....


----------



## chauronity (Sep 1, 2005)

-Ichigo- said:
			
		

> I need Avatar and Sig of the holow ichigo one since my avatar sucks :sad
> Avatar size = 150x150, Sig size= 400x200



Sorry, but we'll have to postpone your request a little - you don't have the needed amount of posts (30 or more), so feel free to post around first. 
And the avatar can be only 125x125, only the ones with premium membership or members of the staff can have the biggest avatar (150x150).


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Sep 1, 2005)

hey guys, can u make me a FC sig for the FC i co-own.

i want it to say     The Urahara Kisuke X Yoruichi FC

i couldn't find any pics of urahara and yoruichi together so can u do that. 

thanks.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 1, 2005)

We cannot teh requests cus u guys dont provide stocks for us ...


----------



## mgrace (Sep 2, 2005)

here it is... the quality of my stock is not too good...



ok what I want is Zetsu to have a moustache..... So one side of it will have to be black on white and the othe half of the moustache white on black.. Yeah that would rock


----------



## chauronity (Sep 2, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> ok what I want is Zetsu to have a moustache..... So one side of it will have to be black on white and the othe half of the moustache white on black.. Yeah that would rock



LOL, what kind of them? Curly Indian, Long chinese feudal lord -type or Hitler-mustaches, or something more perverted from the 80's. ;D 

No need to color the pic 'eh?


----------



## krismas (Sep 2, 2005)

i know this is a wierd question but do any of u guys know how to make a banner? i need one for my fc but i dont know how to make one.if im askin in the wrong place jus ell me and ill ask sumwere else. sry for takin up space


----------



## mgrace (Sep 2, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> LOL, what kind of them? Curly Indian, Long chinese feudal lord -type or Hitler-mustaches, or something more perverted from the 80's. ;D
> 
> No need to color the pic 'eh?



Hmm Colour it if thats not too much of a hassel and you can choose what ever mustache u like


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 2, 2005)

chauronity, very nice green day sig ^^

could someone make me a foo fighters sig?

Size: 350 x 100
Stock: ZOMG, I'M COSPLAYING AS GIN!!!11one!
COlour: any you like
Text: Foo Fighters

you can either use the whole or a little bit of the stock if you want ^^


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Sep 2, 2005)

bumping my request from a while ago



			
				shinodabugman said:
			
		

> i want a naruto survivor sig.  here's the stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 2, 2005)

krismas said:
			
		

> i know this is a wierd question but do any of u guys know how to make a banner? i need one for my fc but i dont know how to make one.if im askin in the wrong place jus ell me and ill ask sumwere else. sry for takin up space



Come back when u got 30 posts ... then we'll glady do it ^_^


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 2, 2005)

Size: 400x100

Stock:

This on the Left: 

This on the Right:Bleach 193 Raw

Style of Text: Apprearing

Text: Fallen Mitsarugi Angel


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2005)

Can you make me an avy of this pic?

Bleach 193 Raw

Mostly focusing on the face, if you don't mind.


----------



## endgame (Sep 2, 2005)

SenChain:


Bass:
 or 

>___<


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> >___<
> 
> or





Thanks! I love it! *Reps*

Umm..if it's not too much trouble, can you make it darker and less than 35kb? :sad


----------



## endgame (Sep 2, 2005)

shinodabugman said:
			
		

> bumping my request from a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Shino link doesn't work. Do you want the sig without it or do you want to find another picture?


----------



## endgame (Sep 2, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love it! *Reps*
> 
> Umm..if it's not too much trouble, can you make it darker and less than 35kb? :sad



Here:


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Here:





So....awesome..THANK YOU!


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey,

Had a go for the Survivor gif, hope its okay


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 3, 2005)

I humbly request a sig and avatar from anyone better at making them than I. One look at my sig would show that that's roughly about 100% of the forums.

PICS: take your pick. This site here has pages and pages of good pics. Personally I like 0130, 0105, 0112, 0119, 0061, but I give you creative control.
COLORS: earthen tones greens, browns, greys.
SIZE: sig: 373 x 97 avatar: 77x74 (I like them to look just slightly off)
THEME: Whatever you think looks best, but I like how in !ayoko's sig theres all that crazy stuff coming out from the words.
TEXT: ... how troublesome (FONT: something flowing, but let's stray away from girly)


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Had a go for the Survivor gif, hope its okay



THATS AWESOME!
thank u so much!


----------



## mgrace (Sep 3, 2005)

How's my request coming man u guys are busy....


----------



## chauronity (Sep 3, 2005)

Naratwiggie, care to directlink those stocking images? I'm having a huge problem browsing that imageforum, so i might pick wrong one. 



			
				mgrace said:
			
		

> How's my request coming man u guys are busy....


I'm working on it now. Just finished the coloring process. This is the sample of it, not 100% accurate with the finished job. And i haven't even drawn those moustaches yet ;D

*Phase 1:*


*Phase 2:*


Any good, is this even near your request?  =)  

ps. it's not finished, i'm still gonna add your nick and those mustaches so wait. ​
EDIT: added phase 2.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 3, 2005)

Woah!~ ... <3 teh coloring


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 3, 2005)

chauronity, did you do that Urahara sig for yourself? Good job.


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 4, 2005)

Size: 430x130
Text: Similar to the 1st stock's front. Words: Legislative Forums(not too big)
Stock: 






Resize the pics if needed, and I want all the pictures clear with fading from the sides and corners. Add a normal border. The 1st picture is to be on the left, don't erase its white, the text will be at a corner, right if possible. Is it too hard?


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 4, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Naratwiggie, care to directlink those stocking images? I'm having a huge problem browsing that imageforum, so i might pick wrong one.


I sure can:
here
here
here
here
here
here

You obviously don't have to use all of those, but I can't help but finding so many I like.  Each time I look I see so many sweet pics.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 4, 2005)

So i dont know if this is possible but i have a request for endgame....if endgame cant do it then anyone here..

sig only..

size// 350/130
text//  you choose
stock//
Death Note 77 TOWNL


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2005)

type: Sig and Avator 
size: 370x135(sig) and 125x125(ava)
stock: Death Note 77 TOWNL (not sure if its such a good stock, i got a better quality one if this one isn't good enough)
Text: The Red King
Backround: Preferably red


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Sep 4, 2005)

hey i would like a sig  and can you put Evil Sasuke 370x135(sig) and 125x125(ava) for the ava can you get the pick of Kyo..the one with his hand over his face...and the text red and black...thanks...


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> not sure if its such a good stock, i got a better quality one if this one isn't good enough



IMO this is a bit of a bad stock because of;

a) Its soo blue all over and a bit grainy

b) Its got several diagonal swipes that obsuce the character

c) Quite dark

So if you have a cleaner stock I think I could do you a better sig, not sure about endgame and the others, they seem to work magic with pretty much any stock so maybe U might just wanna wait and see what they say...

Sorry for any trouble

Zaraki


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Evil Sasuke said:
			
		

> hey i would like a sig  and can you put Evil Sasuke 370x135(sig) and 125x125(ava) for the ava can you get the pick of Kyo..the one with his hand over his face...and the text red and black...thanks...



Here ya go, hope its okay;


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Sep 4, 2005)

uhh....if only you can take the smoking stuff out of the way and just put Evil Sasuke..same for the ava...


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Feat :


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> IMO this is a bit of a bad stock because of;
> 
> a) Its soo blue all over and a bit grainy
> 
> ...


i guess ill just have to find that other stock then, i posted this one since i couldn't find the other one first, so ill try to look for the otherone


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

&


----------



## Kayo (Sep 4, 2005)

I wanna request but can't find a good stock 
I take ss with VLC player but they are small and has bad quality...


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Merry Chistmas : here


----------



## Evil Sasuke (Sep 4, 2005)

awesome man thank you!


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2005)

couldn't find the stock i was looking for first, but i found another one, he is in wrong body(literally) but still its him XD Death Note 77 TOWNL is that one good enough ?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 4, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> chauronity, did you do that Urahara sig for yourself? Good job.


Yeah, almost from a scratch (= stock was ready but nothing else). Thanks.

---

ps. if it seems like i haven't posted that avatar (i colored) until wednesday, will someone finish it for me? Add moustaches and possibly the name of the one whe requested it... that's because i'm going offline for a 3-4 days so i can't publish it by myself earlier.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 4, 2005)

That is amzing zaraki rep for you.


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Talvius : 



Endgame might be around l8r if its not what U want


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks so much endgame^^


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Zaraki can I get an avi

Size: 90x90

Stock: 

Text Style: Appearing

Text: Fallen Angel


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Uchiha Itachi:


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2005)

woah really nice Zaraki, thanks <3 *reps*


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Feat :



Forgot to animate it, but done now


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaraki I appreciate it, but if its ok I put 90x90 on the post could you please make it 90x90? still *rep for you*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 4, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Yeah, almost from a scratch (= stock was ready but nothing else). Thanks.
> 
> ---
> 
> ps. if it seems like i haven't posted that avatar (i colored) until wednesday, will someone finish it for me? Add moustaches and possibly the name of the one whe requested it... that's because i'm going offline for a 3-4 days so i can't publish it by myself earlier.



Yeah .. so it's about this time around when ur limited :sad 

Erm...i duno if i can do teh coloring good as you (teh moustaches), but ima try tho


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry Dude,

Been doin so many 125'a and 100's lol didnt even think, but as per your request:



Was a nice one to do 

Z


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 4, 2005)

Thankyou zaraki it looks great *rep for you*


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 4, 2005)

avatar please 

size: default
Text: none
Thank you


----------



## Neenah (Sep 4, 2005)

avatar request...^_^

150x150



<<< try and take the guy and the girls head together..<3 (pink and brown one)




<<<< jus put on a border....=3


----------



## Vile.47 (Sep 4, 2005)

Size: 430x130
Text: Similar to the 1st stock's front. Words: Legislative Forums(not too big)
Stock: 






Resize the pics if needed, and I want all the pictures clear with fading from the sides and corners. Add a normal border. The 1st picture is to be on the left, don't erase its white, the text will be at a corner, right if possible. Is it too hard?


----------



## Talvius (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaraki trhe sig is great but can you add a BG?


----------



## endgame (Sep 5, 2005)

So many requests. O___O;;;

My computer died so I'm using another one at the moment which doesn't have photoshop, >____> so I think it will be a while before I can do anything. ing

And Talvius, I'll be happy to make a sig for you, but it might have to wait a little while. =_=


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 5, 2005)

Ya ... the amount of requests o.o

Sumtimes comp can be a drag >.>

Zaraki is a on streak =P


----------



## endgame (Sep 5, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Zaraki is a on streak =P



Indeed he is. Go Zaraki! ;O


----------



## mgrace (Sep 5, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Naratwiggie, care to directlink those stocking images? I'm having a huge problem browsing that imageforum, so i might pick wrong one.
> 
> 
> I'm working on it now. Just finished the coloring process. This is the sample of it, not 100% accurate with the finished job. And i haven't even drawn those moustaches yet ;D
> ...



THE COLOURING IS AWESOME.. Keep up the great work.. now the moustache wow.. u will be well reped...


----------



## VietSnake3 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, I finally got 30+ posts.  LOL!  Can you make me a fanclub banner?

1) Size:400x100
2) Text:The Sado Yasutora FC
3) Stock:

Finish as soon as possible.    Hope this turns out good.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> My computer died so I'm using another one at the moment which doesn't have photoshop, >____> so I think it will be a while before I can do anything. ing



Noo~o! You too? Use some oekaki -tool if there's no PS. Or dl the GiMP. 
Now Zaraki and the JH1stGen will have to do like bazillion of requests all by themselves .____.

Damn, only if these stupid netcafes had a cd-burner or even a floppy drive, so i could have the stocks and make these in some (rather small amount of) spare time.


----------



## endgame (Sep 5, 2005)

VietSnake3 said:
			
		

> Hey, I finally got 30+ posts.  LOL!  Can you make me a fanclub banner?
> 
> 1) Size:400x100
> 2) Text:The Sado Yasutora FC
> ...





---

I got my computer to work, for I don't know how long though.  I was so scared the entire time on Photoshop that my computer was going to die on me and I'd lose everything. -_-


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 5, 2005)

aww....well hope your pc gets better...mines been doing the same....i cant make my own sigs anymore ;___;

does anyone know what esle there is thats similar to photoshop?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> does anyone know what esle there is thats similar to photoshop?


This discussion goes to off the rails, but *paint shop pro *, *adobe illustrator *and the *gimp *are the best alternatives _for making sigs_. There are also some other tools too for sure, but there are literally none resources (ie. the brushes and actions) so they aren't so usable.

*The gimp* is freeware so it doesn't cost any money, plus the resources are found from deviantart, so that's a good choise for those who don't wanna became a pirate or doesn't have enought money.


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 5, 2005)

oh cool, thanks for the info ^^


----------



## crono220 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Sig Request...*

If anyone is up to this, I will atleast rep whoever does this. Thx in advance.

Size: 420x150

Text: It would be in the middle of the sig saying *Artist's At Work*

Stock: On the left of the sig would be this...

On the right of the sig would be this...


----------



## mgrace (Sep 5, 2005)

Dude u need to post more in order to get an a sig made for u... at least 30


----------



## Neenah (Sep 5, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ya ... the amount of requests o.o
> 
> Sumtimes comp can be a drag >.>
> 
> Zaraki is a on streak =P


 
yayzorssssssssssssssssss
thnakies Gen...


----------



## crono220 (Sep 5, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> Dude u need to post more in order to get an a sig made for u... at least 30


ah. sry about that, I will return once I contribute enough to the boards, thx for the reminder.


----------



## Bass (Sep 5, 2005)

If it's not too much trouble, can you make me a avy from this pic?

Link removed


----------



## VietSnake3 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Whoa!*



			
				endgame said:
			
		

> ---
> 
> I got my computer to work, for I don't know how long though.  I was so scared the entire time on Photoshop that my computer was going to die on me and I'd lose everything. -_-



Whoa, man.  That's dope!  Thanks a lot!  Here have some rep.  Great job for the banner.  I appreciate it!  =)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 5, 2005)

end said:
			
		

> I got my computer to work, for I don't know how long though.  I was so scared the entire time on Photoshop that my computer was going to die on me and I'd lose everything. -_-



lol .. that was a risky thing u did >.> 
I duno how u wouldve reacted if it suddenly went dead on u just about when ur about to finish the request. But if i was in ur shoes, i wouldve thrown my comp outa the window ... then after i calm down, ill be lyke "O SHYT!" 

U missed out Chopx there chauronity  .. but yeah, recently it's been busy here o.o


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 5, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ya ... the amount of requests o.o
> 
> Sumtimes comp can be a drag >.>
> 
> ...



THAN YOU!!   :


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2005)

JH and chauronity, those Bleach sigs are really amazing.


----------



## Bass (Sep 5, 2005)

When you have enough time, could you make me a sig with this picture:

very cool Iruka pic

With the words: Come_Come_Violence, Vice-Captain of the 11th Division


And a avy of this pic:

Pocket Dragon


----------



## Zaraki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Had a day off today, sorry for hogging all the requests lol !!!

But Endgame, bloody awesome work on the Spiderman sig, Im getting better at this, but that was soooooooooooooo cool. And JH, that sado sig was sooo cool too, I gotta start learning 2 use colour better. I'll get there eventually 

Keep it up guys and I'll join U again tomorrow.

Z


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 5, 2005)

Evening. If you artists don't mind, I thought I'd make a request before I head out! :

I decided to feature more females for my Shinobi's Smile FC. Or more properly, Kunoichi. So if you any of you artists would please, please do my request, I'd appreciate it very much...!

*Stock:*


(using this again, I know, but it's the only really good one I found)

*Size:*
Same size as my Shinobi's Smile banner, I guess. 

*Text:*
Shinobi's Smile FC

if you could add "Yeah they're Kunoichi, I know. Sue me!" in to that, that'd be nice! 

Oh, and please take your time!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mgrace (Sep 5, 2005)

How's my Zetsu coming along????


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 6, 2005)

I have 30 posts.  Can I please get a Naruhina or Hinata animated gifs if you get around to it.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeps, but you have to choose the pics first. Go and find something nice. ^__^ 
You should also specify the dimensions and the wanted colors plus maybe even the style (grungy, simplicity, minimalism, abstract) you expect to see.


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 6, 2005)

Lol I can barely find any.  Do you know any good sites to find some pictures?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 6, 2005)

Naruhina fanclub should be good place enought. Off to fanclubs section you go ^__-


Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 6, 2005)

I want an avatar like yours chauronity ^^.

Size : You choose.
Text : Ghokun
Stock : Link removed
thx.


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 6, 2005)

Can you use these? and the picture by darkcloud156.  The first one with the naruhina fc, I couldnt link that for some reason.  Just make banner size please.  And the theme... Well just make it cool please. Thanks again.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 6, 2005)

blinkc123 said:
			
		

> I have 30 posts.  Can I please get a Naruhina or Hinata animated gifs if you get around to it.


These guys don't just snap their fingers u need to get some stock images ok.. find some images and post them for our master photoshop guys to make u an animated gif.. okies


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 6, 2005)

Size: 125 x 125 ( the size of this forums avatar?) and 150 x 200
Stock:  The guy with blond hair
Text: Fai

Thanks hunks :]


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry I just got a little excited.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 6, 2005)

All requesting-virgins do.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't wait for ZETSU..... wow.... it will be cool...


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 7, 2005)

Are the stocks that I found any good or should I look for better ones?


----------



## mgrace (Sep 7, 2005)

Nah they are good these guys are good at making things better but try to get good stock to make it easy


----------



## Rendan (Sep 7, 2005)

I want you to try some things:

*First:*
Make a transaparent vector sig with this *Alucard's stock:*

The *style* should be similar to the Gothic Girl from chauronity siggy.
Colors and other stuff... the more suitable, only pur Rendan in somewhere.
If you can't do a transparent vector siggy, try a transparent normal one.
*Size:*normal siggy


*Second:*

Make a cool avatar with the face of Alucard's pic, and put Rendan somewhere.
and make another  cool avatar with the face of this pic, and put Rendan somewhere.




Many thanks in advance !!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 7, 2005)

Even tho school started yesterday ... i already have 4 tests coming up lol o.o

Taking OAC economic, international business, bio, calculus, english, fitness, chemistry and exercise science =/ 

And outside of school i got hockey and part time job 

So my schedule is really tight up now

However ... 100% chance that i can do sigs on the weekend, but not as much in the weekdays ok guys?


----------



## Bass (Sep 7, 2005)

Of course, take your time, JH1stGen.


Don't rush yourself. Have fun.


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 7, 2005)

I humbly request a sig and avatar from anyone better at making them than I. One look at my sig would show that that's roughly about 100% of the forums.  I've requested once before, but that was when I didn't have 30 posts.

PICS: I give you creative control. This site here has pages and pages of good pics. Personally I like: 
here
here
here
here
here
here
You obviously don't have to use all of those, but I can't help but finding so many I like.  Each time I look I see so many sweet pics.

COLORS: earthen tones greens, browns, greys.
SIZE: sig: 373 x 97 avatar: 77x79 (I like them to look just slightly off)
THEME: Whatever you think looks best, but I like how in !ayoko's sig theres all that crazy stuff coming out from the words.  My sig need not be that extreme, but i wanted to let you know what I liked.
TEXT: ... how troublesome (FONT: something flowing, but let's stray away from girly)


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 8, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Even tho school started yesterday ... i already have 4 tests coming up lol o.o
> 
> Taking OAC economic, international business, bio, calculus, english, fitness, chemistry and exercise science =/
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Ichimaru Bass said, do whatever you want and take your time.

I have to pass 8 classes this year to graduate. Inlcuding two gyms and credit recovery biology.:darn

Besides, you've already done 2 banners for yours truly, and I appreciate that.


----------



## mgrace (Sep 8, 2005)

Awwwww... Disappointed that my Zetsu with a moustache isn't here


----------



## chauronity (Sep 8, 2005)

*mgrace*, i'll try to finish your zetsu as fast as possible, so please don't worry. 

---

*Bass: *If it's too light, has wrong shades, is too plain or has no text you wanted, or simply something bothers you, just PM back to me.

The stock for the sig is a little too bad (= small), so can i use picture from manga (almost the same). Thought, it needs to be colored so it'll take some time -___- 



A very quickly made avatar, pretty much nothing extra. Didn't redo the lineart, so the quality of the raw determines the quality of the avvy. 

---

*Ghokun's *request done via PM.

---

The one who requested that transper, try contacting user named "sayoko" (with a "s" i can't type). Maybe she'll do one for you too, cos this one of mine is also made by her. 
Ofcourse we can try making these, but cos i really haven't done even one of those, it's better to ask someone experienced first. Be polite, cos she doesn't usually do the requests. ;D 

---

*Shinigami-Isshin: *Hachikuro FC banners #2 and #3 done, check the PM 

---


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 8, 2005)

chauronity is great ^^ thx for the avy again.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 8, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Evening. If you artists don't mind, I thought I'd make a request before I head out! :
> 
> I decided to feature more females for my Shinobi's Smile FC. Or more properly, Kunoichi. So if you any of you artists would please, please do my request, I'd appreciate it very much...!
> 
> ...


----><----


----------



## endgame (Sep 8, 2005)

*newbie__:*


*Rendan:*


and

 or  or 



			
				chauronity said:
			
		

> The one who requested that transper, try contacting user named "sayoko" (with a "s" i can't type). Maybe she'll do one for you too, cos this one of mine is also made by her.
> Ofcourse we can try making these, but cos i really haven't done even one of those, it's better to ask someone experienced first. Be polite, cos she doesn't usually do the requests. ;D



I agree with what chauronity suggested. I don't have time to make transpers right now, so you could either ask Sayoko or wait patiently for us to make one.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 8, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> The one who requested that transper, try contacting user named "sayoko" (with a "s" i can't type). Maybe she'll do one for you too, cos this one of mine is also made by her.
> Ofcourse we can try making these, but cos i really haven't done even one of those, it's better to ask someone experienced first. Be polite, cos she doesn't usually do the requests. ;D



I have already tried almost 3 times, but she reyected even when i requested some help. So, doesn't matter, try a normal sig, with the alucard's stock.

Thanks 



P.S:Teh avatars are amazing, many thanks.


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 8, 2005)

Uhm am i allowed to request a sig for a friend? or thats not allowed? if it isnt i understand. =p


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 8, 2005)

Can some find me this gif?


150 width would be good.  I want the whole animation and working properly.  

Thanks


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just asking but are you still doing mine or did you forget?  Thanks again.


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> *Bass: *If it's too light, has wrong shades, is too plain or has no text you wanted, or simply something bothers you, just PM back to me.
> 
> The stock for the sig is a little too bad (= small), so can i use picture from manga (almost the same). Thought, it needs to be colored so it'll take some time -___-
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot. I love it. *Reps*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 8, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Uhm am i allowed to request a sig for a friend? or thats not allowed? if it isnt i understand. =p



Elaborate on that?  *sorry, my brain hurts from today's test >.>

Um ... if there are any request left 2morrow, ill do it asap cus i got enuff spare time to do teh request(s)


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks alot endgame, really cool )


----------



## cyber-kun (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a question are you using Photoshop 7 to make these siggies? they're awesome btw.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 9, 2005)

Could you make an avatar for me?

Size: default
Stock: 


Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 9, 2005)

Nara Twiggie said:
			
		

> I humbly request a sig and avatar from anyone better at making them than I. One look at my sig would show that that's roughly about 100% of the forums.  I've requested once before, but that was when I didn't have 30 posts.



*Siggy's: *
*
v1: "traditional" text:


v2: "creative" text:
*

Took some time cos had to make the necessary reshading and re-rendering due to the rather bad stock :|

---
*
Avvy's:

v1.
​

v2.

*​




			
				cyber-kun said:
			
		

> Just a question are you using Photoshop 7 to make these siggies? they're awesome btw.



I've got the PS CS2, the newest version of the photoshop in this computer, and PS7 in the another computer i use on working days. PS7 is rather good and very usable too, but it doesn't support the brush sets of the newest models - thought, in my techniques i use mainly my own brushes, so it doesn't bother =) 

Please, no offtopic here in future, if you got something non-related to ask, ask via PM or form  a new topic for it. =)


----------



## chauronity (Sep 9, 2005)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Could you make an avatar for me?
> 
> Size: default
> Stock:
> ...



One quick for Ruri, made it angelic and rotated the image on purpose...
PM if you want any changes. 



- Kazeki -​


----------



## Ruri (Sep 9, 2005)

It's beautiful! Thank you so much chauronity!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't want to seem like a needy, greedy bastard but please, could I get these two requests? One's for my own Shinobi's Smile FC and the other's for a *slightly* perverted Bleach FC

*The Requests*​

*Spoiler*: _Naruto FC-Banner Request_ 



*Please*Please*Please*Please*Please*Please*Please* can I have this banner?
I decided to feature more females for my Shinobi's Smile FC. Or more properly, Kunoichi. So if you any of you artists would please, please do my request, I'd appreciate it very much...!

*Stock:*


(using this again, I know, but it's the only really good one I found)

*Size:*
Same size as my Shinobi's Smile banner, I guess. 

*Text:*
Shinobi's Smile FC

*if you could add "Yeah they're Kunoichi, I know. Sue me!"* in to that, that'd be nice! 

Oh, and please take your time!

Thanks in advance!





*Spoiler*: _*Slightly* Perverted Bleach FC_ 



Yes, slightly. I guess when you see the stock, you'll know why I put asterisks on the word "slightly":. I'm in an FC called the Boobs of Bleach FC(heehee) and I'm requesting that a banner be made featuring, what else, the ladies of Bleach and their breasts.

*Stock:*



Big picture, I know : . Sorry if it's too big. From this stock that I've provided, I'm asking, politely, if you can just use Yoruichi, the silver-haired VC of the 4th Division right above her, Orihime, and Matsumoto. Just those 4, please.

*My Vision:*
Nothing really. Just be creative as you possibly can with it. I'm just asking you use Yoruichi(from the "chest" up), the silver haired woman above her(from the chest up), Orihime(from the 'melon' and/or her "chest" up, and Matsumoto(from her "chest" up)
*Size:*
Not sure how you can possibly fit the girls and their melons in the banner but please make it FC-banner sized. Maybe a tad larger if necessary.

*Text:*
I'm tempted to have my SN and "Boobs of Bleach" FC be put on there. Hmmm, yes, I'm a greedy pr*ck so yeah, could you please add my name and "Boobs of Bleach FC" on there, please?

I'd really appreicate this one. Especially this one.  

Please help me out!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 9, 2005)

blinkc123 said:
			
		

> I have 30 posts.  Can I please get a Naruhina or Hinata animated gifs if you get around to it.






-  - ​


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 9, 2005)

Chauronity kicks some serious ass!  Thanks for everything, but I can only see one version of the avatars(I'm using the one I can view)... I assume that the other avatar is the words when they're not on an angle.  If so then I'm using the one I want.


----------



## endgame (Sep 9, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> I have already tried almost 3 times, but she reyected even when i requested some help. So, doesn't matter, try a normal sig, with the alucard's stock.



Ahh I see. I'll get right to it then.


----------



## blinkc123 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks so much Chauronity.  I love it.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 10, 2005)

AVI AND SIGGIE PLEASE

Sig:

Dimensions: 400x100

Text: Fallen

Stock: yuri sex manual

Style: Suprise me

AVI:

Dimensions: 90x90

Stock: yuri sex manual


----------



## Oompje (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like to reqeust a signature of Spike from Cowboy Bebop

Size: 400 x 125

Text: "life is but a dream" and in small text "oompje"

Stock: Me <3
I want the top of his body/head in the sig

Style: Sad, maybe heavenly will look cool to with very light colors so just surprise me : 

Take your time and thanks in advance


----------



## endgame (Sep 10, 2005)

*Rendan:*



Omg that took me so long. -_- Hope you like it!

*Feat:*


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

Feat, where do you use you're signatures? On which board? Cause basically all you're posts are request. If you really like signatures that much try making you're own.

OnT; You wouldnt mind if i joined this 'team'?`I wont be active all the time but whenever i have some freetime i'd be able to do something useful.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 10, 2005)

I would like a sig:


here's a link.
here

^ Would you make a sig out of those and write on it 'Los Angeles Is Burning'?


----------



## endgame (Sep 10, 2005)

*Oompje:*


----------



## Oompje (Sep 10, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> *Oompje:*



Done already :amazed it looks very good thanks Endgame


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 10, 2005)

EndGame: Looks amazing thanksyou *reps*

Pek- TS, ITTD, DME, NF, Animewings, Byond, Time2duel, I will stop requsting if you want me to. I am sorry but I love your guys' artwork and just like sigs, again I am sorry.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 10, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> *Rendan:*
> 
> 
> 
> Omg that took me so long. -_- Hope you like it!




OH MY God!!
That's a really cool siggy!! Many thanks, your efforts make me so happy. Thanks!!!


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 10, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Elaborate on that?  *sorry, my brain hurts from today's test >.>
> 
> Um ... if there are any request left 2morrow, ill do it asap cus i got enuff spare time to do teh request(s)


lol thats ok..hmm think of it like this..i request the sig but its really for a friend who doesnt go here and she wants one, so i recommended you guys..ill tell her to give all creds of course to the designer.


----------



## Notaku (Sep 10, 2005)

i have a request for 2 sigs



			
				1st sig said:
			
		

> stock:Link removed
> size: 400x100
> color: kinda the same dark colors as he has
> text: Shadow and somewhere very small in a corner Notaku





			
				2nd sig said:
			
		

> stock:Link removed
> size: 400x100
> color:kinda the same colors as she has
> text: Celsius and somewhere very small in a corner Notaku



i hope this ain't a to request for u guys
thnx in advance


----------



## Chopstickx (Sep 10, 2005)

@rainey - lol ill do it. just send me the stock whenever.

sry for my inactiveness...school and work all the time o_-


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya Pek ... you can join. You can either use ur mod pwr and edit the first post or u can just post the info and ill do teh rest =P ...

^ I know the feeling Chopx =/

Endgame n chauronity is on a hot streak =o


----------



## Chopstickx (Sep 10, 2005)

yup they are o_o

and hey when did we get a sticky? lol i just noticed that. Sig Plaza closed down too o_O is that why?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 10, 2005)

Ill do ur 2nd request later ... gota study a bit more for my upcoming tests

Ya .. i was wondering about that. No one notified us that, but we'll take it =D


----------



## chauronity (Sep 10, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> i have a request for 2 sigs



*
v1


v2



demo [black bg]:


---​**​*
EDIT: damn, 2 at the same stock :/ . Should've done the other. =)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 10, 2005)

Talk about coincidence >.> 

Urs is much better; text, blending n overall appearnce


----------



## chauronity (Sep 10, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Urs is much better; text, blending n overall appearnce


Thanks, but yours isn't bad either. Well, use both if you like (the one who requested). ^^

Anyone doing that another ATM?

---

@ endgame; amazing transper


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2005)

When you have enough time on your hands, could you make me a sig using these pics:






With the text: Shinigami of the 3rd Division.


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 10, 2005)

I've poated a request in my own thread, because I'm looking for a banner and not a sig or avatat.  I can only supply relatively low-quality pics, but it doesn't have to look incredible.  since I posted my own thread, I guess I'll just give a link to my request.  I supplied actual photographs. I don't know if that will make this easier or harder, probably harder, but that'll just make it all the more fun, right? 

Much love to anyone who accepts.


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 10, 2005)

Chopstickx said:
			
		

> @rainey - lol ill do it. just send me the stock whenever.
> 
> sry for my inactiveness...school and work all the time o_-


sweet ill send ya thru aim ahah.


----------



## endgame (Sep 11, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> 2nd sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Uh...I hope you don't mind where I placed 'Notaku'. :darn Just thought it looked better there.

Bass:


----------



## Notaku (Sep 11, 2005)

Omg u guys rule *reps all u guys*
thk u thk thk u


----------



## Bass (Sep 11, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Bass:





That's too awesome! *Reps*


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Drex (Sep 11, 2005)

Can somebody make me a sig about Kakashi or Shikamaru, please? It doesn't have to be an "OMG, that's awesome" sig, just the picture of one of them with some text.

Size: 400x100
Colors: Hopefully related to the character.
Pictures: -Kakashi: Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

-Shikamaru:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Thanks in advance to anybody who can make it


----------



## chauronity (Sep 11, 2005)

Drex, we'll have to postpone your request a little, cos your postcount is so low. Come back when you got 30 posts.

The quality of the stocks could also be a little better, it'll take some time to clean those (though atleast endgame and JH1stGen are able to use "bad" stocks as well) - stocks are rather blurry, so it needs some time to readjust the contrast and possibly redo the lineart.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi, I'm courteously requesting a banner for my Shinobi's Smile FC. I'm asking for another banner for my own Shinobi's Smile FC. 
*The Request*​

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Request_ 



Can I have this banner?
I decided to feature more females for my Shinobi's Smile FC. Or more properly, Kunoichi. So if you any of you artists would please do my request, I'd appreciate it a lot!

*Stock:*


(using this again, I know, but it's the only really good one I found)

*Size:*
Same size as my Shinobi's Smile banner, I guess. 

*Text:*
Shinobi's Smile FC

*if you could add "Yeah they're Kunoichi, I know. Sue me!"* in to that, that'd be nice! 

This is for the fans of Kunoichi. I can't forget aboutt the females. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Drex (Sep 11, 2005)

> Drex, we'll have to postpone your request a little, cos your postcount is so low. Come back when you got 30 posts.


Oh, didn't knew I had to had 30 posts to request a sig. I guess that's what the rules are for o.O


----------



## Sands (Sep 13, 2005)

i know u got your hands full so take your time
but JH1stGen did such a great job on the gaara sig that i'm gonna request one of kakashi
two pics put them on the sides with dark an light blue background


----------



## Zenith00 (Sep 14, 2005)

type: signature
dimensions: 400 x 100
Text: Zenith , Team Shannaro! (text placement or arrangement up to you)
Stock: anything suitable with itachi or a sharingan in it or both. Just be creative.
Colors: preferably red and black with white or something that matches the style.

I hope someone can make this signature for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

Ami:
v1:


v2:


*Zenith*; Next time bring you're own stock.


>.>


----------



## Ami (Sep 14, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Ami:
> v1:
> 
> 
> ...


wow its cool
thanks pek!


----------



## Zenith00 (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks pek. and sorry. hehe..


----------



## Genken (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a question and I dont know where else to post it, if this is the wrong place to post it please redirect me.

I've got this image that I'd like to be a signature. there dosn't seem to be a limit for how wide the signatures are but is the a limit to how long they are?

here's the image.  
if it's to big, once I fit the requirments I'll ask you to resize it. I'm realy bad at editing pictures.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2005)

500 x 500 is the limit, next time ask you're question in the Comments & Question room and if its about gfx, ask them in the Art Classes.


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay, this takes a lot of courage for me to come out and say: I'm part of an online wrestling federation (I know, I'm the biggest dork on the face of the planet) and everyone makes their own wrestler up.  I've created a wrestler based off myself by the name of Twiggie.  When we post our profiles we usually post a banner showcasing our wrestler and his gimmick.  Now Twiggie is a bad guy who is always complaining about how wasteful everyone is and will beat the crap out of anyone who litters infront of him, he even wheels a big recycling bin down to the ring.  
If you could I'd like a banner that reads: Twiggie.  
The background should be a trippy multicolored swirl with  or this , here's a better quality one(maybe take out the bunny), this one's not bad, this one's _really_ low quality, but I like the pattern of distortion.  Okay, here's the last one.  Also if you could put his  in the foreground.  
I'd like it to be *450x185*.  If it looks too cluttered you can eliminate the recycling bin altogether, but I would really apreciate it if someone would do this for me.  I'd be sure to give you credit, even though it's on a different message board, and naturally my undying rep.  Thanks in advance.

PS- I know those images are low quality, but it doesn't have to look spectacular.  Here's a sample of some of the other banners that you have to "compete" with:

My persional favorite, The Incredible Holt


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 14, 2005)

Can someone make me a sig out of 

I want it to say Tifa and just make the size whatever it looks best with

and an avatar out of this


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey everyone. Just looking to make a request of Mai from KOF. ^^

Type: Sig
Size: 405x105 or 350x120 (whichever is best)
Stock: Link removed (Warning for ecchi-ness )
Text: I'd like her name 'Mai' to be put on it and I'd also like this quote: "You belong to me..." And also my name "prince-leon" in small text somewhere.

Type: Avatar
Size: 120x120
Stock: Same stock as above 
Text: leon


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 15, 2005)

chauronity, check your rep!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeps yeps, 9tails, no problem. 

The request of "sand_weapons_specialist" will be left for JH1stGEN then, as requested? I'll be doing it tomorrow if he can't / haven't done it yet... 

And that FF-sig screams for endgame.

And welcome Pek, to out squad.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 15, 2005)

Pek's been doing some good moderating "edits* in this thread =P ...

OT:
I was wondering if it's aight for ppl to post in this thread ... if it has any relavance to the requests. 

Personally, i think it's too much of a hassle to send pm to ask a simple question ... 

Granted, i dont lyke questions like "how many posts do i need ... " and etc thats already answered in the 1st post...

But it's not lyke the post counts anyyways... 

As well ... im beginning to notice there are ppl that just come to NF.com for the requests. Once they hit the requirement of 30 posts, that's pretty much where it stays at. So basically, there are ppl that come here to just get sigs, n that contradicts what we are doing (making sigs specifically for ppl in nf.com) 

Thoughts? *Ppl in teh design team only


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 15, 2005)

I think I need a new banner...

Size- Don't care...
Text- "16-Bit PWNAGE!!"
Stock-  (The cast of FFVI, must include Locke and Seltzer)

And, yes please, animated... with them running about...

THANKS!! ^^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 15, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Yeps yeps, 9tails, no problem.


Heh, I'm terribly sorry but could you re-send it again, please? I never saved it to my computer and the picture kinda went...elsewhere.


----------



## endgame (Sep 16, 2005)

Wing-Zero:






			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> As well ... im beginning to notice there are ppl that just come to NF.com for the requests. Once they hit the requirement of 30 posts, that's pretty much where it stays at. So basically, there are ppl that come here to just get sigs, n that contradicts what we are doing (making sigs specifically for ppl in nf.com)
> 
> Thoughts? *Ppl in teh design team only



Yeah I've notice too, and it is quite annoying, but I guess there isn't much we can do about it, we won't be able to stop people. It doesn't bother me that much yet though, I just like making sigs because it's fun.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm terribly sorry but could you re-send it again, please?


Done.

--- 

OT: I'll say the same as endgame, there's not much things to do to prevent it happening, and i (too) am making these sigs just for fun. But anyways, the NF -users should have a higher priority than the others....

I guess it'd be okay to ask where's she/he's gonna wear it.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah ... it's a hobby for us to make siggys. But like chau said, NF members shud come first. 

I already know some names tha's suspicious ... and to find the answer. Just go to the recent post where the user posts, and i found some user just posted here. Telling us tha the user dont interact within the forum, but some other place.


----------



## Sands (Sep 16, 2005)

amazing!!!
wow that was fast 
gotta hand it to you...u are a master at this..2 sigs for me and each one is amazing 
wow...
thanx:


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 16, 2005)

... You are right about the "jerk" comment... as for posting the stock... ... trust me... when I say its'll be easier just to post the gallery... but since you insist...


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



You don't have to use all these images just so long as Locke and Seltzer are in it.

Locke-



Seltzer-



Edgar-



Sabin-



Shadow & Interceptor-



Celes-



Chocobo-


Kefka-



Other Stuff-




EDIT: Oh yeah... and don't forget... the text must say, "16-BIT PWNAGE!!"


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 16, 2005)

Please read the 1st post ... u need 30 posts to make a request


----------



## Wing-Zero (Sep 16, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Wing-Zero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks there awesome


----------



## chauronity (Sep 16, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Just looking to make a request of Mai from KOF. ^^



I did something quickly... Here's the siggy, i gotta make the avvy later. And the stock indeed was ecchi, i had to do it at night so anyone (my girlfriend or pals) wouldn't see it ... ^^. 

I'll redo it if this doesn't please you. And any changes, wrong colors, stock misplacement or if you just need to give some feedback, feel free to PM me.

---




​


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 16, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> I did something quickly... Here's the siggy, i gotta make the avvy later. And the stock indeed was ecchi, i had to do it at night so anyone (my girlfriend or pals) wouldn't see it ... ^^.
> 
> I'll redo it if this doesn't please you. And any changes, wrong colors, stock misplacement or if you just need to give some feedback, feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot! I love it already. Awesome how you used colors that blended with her hair and clothing (*ahem* the scarce bit present anyway ). Great job. ^^


----------



## damienx (Sep 16, 2005)

Id appreciate it if one of you could please make me an avitar and sig
Size: Standard
Stock:  or last order
Text: Gaara (Outline in a font similar to the one my signiture has now)
Lime green if you can
Thanxs you!


----------



## endgame (Sep 17, 2005)

I think *9-Tail* has waited long enough for his request.  

Sorry about the delay >_< I guess we got lazy at making animated banners.


----------



## Bass (Sep 17, 2005)

Umm...hello again.  

I would like to request an avy.



Size 150x150 if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 17, 2005)

atreyu said:
			
		

> hi
> i'd like to request a nice sig and avatar
> theme: Cloud holding Kadaj from FF7 AC
> Colours: Blue graphics around if possible
> ...



i want the sig made form this wallpaper


thnx


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 17, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> I think *9-Tail* has waited long enough for his request.
> 
> Sorry about the delay >_< I guess we got lazy at making animated banners.


*:amazed ! :amazed*​
Totally unexpected!  +REPS+

Whenever I decide to start playing with Photoshop again, and if I somehow master it, maybe I'll join this team someday....but the language in there is like reading the Matrix.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 17, 2005)

atreyu said:
			
		

> i want the sig made form this wallpaper



There you go. New style...

---

*Siggy: *

v1


v2 [less red]


*Avvy's:*




​


----------



## Ami (Sep 17, 2005)

I got a second request......
For a another sig and a avatar please:
*ITS Yugioh stuff*

#1-Sig
Size:350 x 100
Stock: 
Link removed
Link removed
Text:Ami
Background Color-Purple

#2-Avatar
Size:100 x 100
Stock: 
Link removed
Text:N/A
Background Color-Purple


----------



## damienx (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow!!! thanks its awesome, and so fast. I should really start doing photoshop again, after seeing what you guys can do im very impressed.


----------



## secret7 (Sep 17, 2005)

#Sig and Ava#
Stock:He ain't neva scared!
Sig Size:400x180 px
Ava Size:100x100 px
Text:secret7


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 18, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> I got a second request......
> For a another sig and a avatar please:
> *ITS Yugioh stuff*
> 
> ...



The outcome of the sig is pretty much based on the quality of the stock ... would it be possible if u can find better ones?


----------



## Bass (Sep 18, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Umm...hello again.
> 
> I would like to request an avy.
> 
> ...




Just reminding you.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 18, 2005)

secret7 : I dont like what i did with the sig ... post it up later


----------



## Bass (Sep 18, 2005)

JH1stGen[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you very much. *Reps*
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if it seemed like I was rushing you. :sad


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 18, 2005)

Dont worry about it ^^


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 18, 2005)

No, *DO* worry about it, foolish little Ichimaru Bass. Realize that, in his heart, JH hates you, detests you! Go ahead and cling to a guilt-ridden life. Run away, run away and keep feeling guilty about rushing him. Then, maybe, someday you would know what it feels like to be rushed [/Itachi]

I've always wanted to re-word that.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2005)

Lets just make a rule that states 1 request every 30 post? 
Member with 30 post; 1 request
Same member advances to 60 posts, gets a new request and if he continues being active we wont need to count.

Btw; Cleaned the thread & 9-Tailhokage stop spamming or ill shove a knife up you're nose 0:


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 18, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> There you go. New style...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



thnxks alot ..that rocks!
reps ^^


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2005)

*Secret7:*

Different border:


aVATAR;




*edit:* Just saw that you wanted 400 x 180, a serious and dumb mistakeby me, im just use to open all new windows in PS with 400 x 100. Im really sorry, and i cant change the size so if you dont like the size just request it again and we'll hope someone else in the team takes it.


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 18, 2005)

hey there, you dont have ta answer my thread until i get 30 posts ok?

i need an awesome momochi zabuza signature

here is the stock to work on : Is Sakuratardism a problem now?

i would like it to be the size of your ichigo kurosaki strawbery sig.

anyway, i want you to cut the image so we concentrate from his shoulders up. then i need you to strectch it to the left so we have space there and so it looks like a banner. im not good at explaining but ill try my best. then i want you to type InEviTabLe.SiN in the Top left corner. I want a green or red background with an awesome design that fits the mood. 

thanks and props goes all to you!


----------



## secret7 (Sep 18, 2005)

*bow*Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2005)

hi could i have a sig 
size=550x160
text=DROX
STOCK=
COULD I HAVE IT WITH SOME COLOUR AND JUST MAKE IT LOOK GOOD PLZ


----------



## Talvius (Sep 18, 2005)

Can i be part of your request team?


----------



## Kyuubi Fox (Sep 18, 2005)

*Requesting a sig*

umm.. hey im new aruond here and i want to impress the people aroud here so can u guys make me a kick-ass um.. sasuke sig, please it would be great to have thx :


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 18, 2005)

30 per request? hmm ... looks promising to prevent ppl from other forums to just come here for teh request

im going 50/50 with it cus i think it's too much of a hassle to remember ppl's post. 

Maybe 10-20 posts?

But initially it should be 30 ... 

InEviTabLe.SiN and Kyuubi Fox please read the 1st post >.>  ... u guys need 30 posts to request sigs/avatars ... come back when u do ^^

Yea ... Tal u can ^-^ .... just need info so i can update in teh first post


----------



## Kyuubi Fox (Sep 18, 2005)

I need a kick ass aime sig plaese someone make me oe it'll be great for me thx


----------



## Ami (Sep 18, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> I got a second request......
> For a another sig and a avatar please:
> *ITS Yugioh stuff*
> 
> ...



#1-Sig
Size:350 x 100
Stock: 
Uquiola 2
Uquiola 2
Text:Ami
Background Color-Purple

#2-Avatar
Size:100 x 100
Stock: 
Uquiola 2
Text:N/A
Background Color-Purple

there...i can only changed the pic of yami....
that pic with the guy in the red coat thing is Yuki Judai from ygo gx....
its the best i could find on that one.....


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 18, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> 30 per request? hmm ... looks promising to prevent ppl from other forums to just come here for teh request
> 
> im going 50/50 with it cus i think it's too much of a hassle to remember ppl's post.
> 
> ...


Actually, you could click on their names and count the number of posts they had between their most recent sig request and their previous sig request before that one. Though that might make it tedious and time consuming for the people actually doing the artwork/favors.

bah @ pek! You liked the Itachi thing!


----------



## Neenah (Sep 18, 2005)

Uquiorra
bleach spoilar









Avatar request:
size: 150x150


----------



## Gator (Sep 18, 2005)

hi 

I need an awesome Ryota Miyagi sig 

Stockquiorra
Size: 400x100
Text: Ghizz

Thnx a lot whoever will make it 

and for the Avatar:

Size: Max size for this forum... (125x125..I think)
Text: Ghizz
stock: 

i dunno..dont change the size...but a border or sumthin and a nice text would be cool >.>


----------



## T2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sig request ^_^

name:T2004
subject: Cloud and gang from FF7 Advent children
sig text: "Despite what happens. We'll live on.......Forever"
Dimensions:400x200
pic:
thanx in advance


----------



## endgame (Sep 19, 2005)

*Yusura:*
OMG! Such purdy fanart!  The Allen one is so cute. 












*Ami:*



Someone else do the sig. >_> One of the pictures didn't show up for me anyway.


----------



## endgame (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghizzle said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> I need an awesome Ryota Miyagi sig
> 
> ...



Do you think you can find better stock for those? They're a little hard to work with. 

(Sorry for the double post, it wouldn't fit in the post above.)


----------



## mgrace (Sep 19, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> mgrace, i'll try to finish your zetsu as fast as possible, so please don't worry.



I know your doing this for free but how is it going???


----------



## Ami (Sep 19, 2005)

Somebody do the sig part please
Size:350 x 100
Stock: 
Link removed
Link removed
Text:Ami
Background Color-Purple
(just reposting this part for u people to see ^^')


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 19, 2005)

*got the first 30 posts, can u make me a sig now.*

hey there i got my first 30 posts so my first signature request

i need an awesome momochi zabuza signature

here is the stock to work on : here

i would like it to be the size of your ichigo kurosaki strawbery sig.

anyway, i want you to cut the image so we concentrate from his shoulders up. then i need you to strectch it to the left so we have space there and so it looks like a banner. im not good at explaining but ill try my best. then i want you to type InEviTabLe.SiN in the Top left corner. I want a green or red background with an awesome design that fits the mood. 

thanks and props goes all to you!


----------



## Neenah (Sep 19, 2005)

ZOMG!

end gameeeeeeeeeeeeee

i luffff uuuuu.....

rep deserved.... 

now make me this last one....<_<

XD

150X150



if possible a purple border plez?....XD


----------



## Gator (Sep 19, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Do you think you can find better stock for those? They're a little hard to work with.
> 
> (Sorry for the double post, it wouldn't fit in the post above.)



Oh  ok.. *searchs*

stock: Link removed
size: 400x100
text: Ghizz
I found a better pic I like more!! Hope this one is good >.>


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2005)

Omg slam dunk!,  please rape me. *

*Note this is not spam since im the one writing.

Hope these ones are ok, didnt put so much time on it, i had no creativity :/
Widescreen border:

Normal border


----------



## Gator (Sep 19, 2005)

*rapes*

>.>

<.<

errm... I mean *REPS* 

thnx aaaaaaaaalot ^^


edit: I somehow cant rep ya 

edit2: nvm...Now i can rep ya....>.>


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 19, 2005)

*just a reminder*

Just a Reminder in case ya forgot me. 
hey there i got my first 30 posts so my first signature request

i need an awesome momochi zabuza signature

here is the stock to work on : 


i would like it to be the size of my neji sig or a little smaller if possible thanks. 

anyway, i want you to cut the image so we concentrate from his shoulders up. then i need you to strectch it to the left so we have space there and so it looks like a banner. im not good at explaining but ill try my best. then i want you to type InEviTabLe.SiN in the Top left corner. I want a green or red background with an awesome design that fits the mood. 

thanks and props goes all to you!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 19, 2005)

^stock doesnt work unless its me >.>


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 19, 2005)

hi. working stock is here.. sorry about that..my links werent working.


----------



## Ami (Sep 19, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> *Yusura:*
> OMG! Such purdy fanart!  The Allen one is so cute.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the avi 
can somebody do the sig part of my request please ^^'
thanks


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2005)

If you post a better a better stock / picture. Cause the one you posted is very hard to use.


----------



## Ami (Sep 19, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> #1-Sig
> Size:350 x 100
> Stock:
> -Credit page for chapter 275- [ImageShack]
> ...



these are the best ygo pics i could find...


----------



## Archssor (Sep 19, 2005)

atreyu said:
			
		

> thnxks alot ..that rocks!
> reps ^^



That is really nice.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 19, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> these are the best ygo pics i could find...



Try deviant
-Credit page for chapter 275- [ImageShack]


----------



## Ami (Sep 19, 2005)

Well i did another search...
and heres better pics to use instead:
-Credit page for chapter 275- [ImageShack]
-Credit page for chapter 275- [ImageShack]


----------



## endgame (Sep 20, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> now make me this last one....<_<
> 
> XD
> 
> ...







Ami:


----------



## ExAzrael (Sep 20, 2005)

Dressed to kill by dunebo





Yeah I'd like a cool kakashi sig featuring one of these pics. (I'm not a huge fan of multiple pic sigs, so feel free to make multiple sigs if you wish)

Text: Takashi


----------



## KageMane (Sep 20, 2005)

name: KageMane (avy and sig)

size: 400x100
style:green/black background matching the style of the drawing. I'd like to have no background in the higher part of the picture (I dunno how to xplain that better)


Thank u very much!! if the stock is not good enough, plz tell me and I'll try to provide better (thats the one I like thou... )


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 20, 2005)

hey, didja 4get me?


----------



## Ami (Sep 20, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> Well i did another search...
> and heres better pics to use instead:
> Link removed
> Link removed


endgame i want to change the stock of the sig....
i want to use this stock instead..its better quatity...
i dont like the sig u just made...no offince...O.O
i think it could look cooler with better stock....


----------



## endgame (Sep 20, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> endgame i want to change the stock of the sig....
> i want to use this stock instead..its better quatity...
> i dont like the sig u just made...no offince...O.O
> i think it could look cooler with better stock....



Well, I tried. -_-

Don't worry about it, I think it would be best if someone else made your sig then.


----------



## endgame (Sep 20, 2005)

InEviTabLe.SiN said:
			
		

> erm..is anyone there? has anyone noticed me? sorry im a little impatient especially when im not notified of wats happening.



Your request will be done soon enough, be patient. We have lives too you know. 

I would do it but I'm a little busy at the moment, if nobody does your request tomorrow I'll do it. 



			
				martimus said:
			
		

> ok so when i get 30 posts someone will make me 1 then *hopeful look on face*



Come back again when you have 30 posts, and please provide stock pictures with your request.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 20, 2005)

Um, I don't want to be a utter dragg or anything but I requested a sig and I haven't seen and posts containing any where abouts of it. If you didn't see the post I could post it again, I just thought it wouldn't take long because I thought it wouldn't be too big.

Sorry If this post is causing any trouble >.>


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 20, 2005)

^^ Siggie request please

[1]: Type of Graphic Signature 
[2]: Dimensions : 400x100 
[3]: Colour Scheme: Suprise me
[4]: Text : The Fallen Angel Alchemist
[5]: Picture:
[6]: Border: N/A
[7]: Animation: The outline of the text and angel spawn glowing

thanks...

avatar:
Stock: same as above
Text: .:TDK:.
Size: 90x90 thanks.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 20, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Yea ... Tal u can ^-^ .... just need info so i can update in teh first post


What info do you need? Well if you wanna know well i do sigs and avatars if thats what you want to know that here you go...if not then tell me lol.

[EDIT] ok i think i got what you meant...

So I do anime stocks and 3d stocks..by  3D i mean like in my kadaj sig..like Advent Child style.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 20, 2005)

Is there a part where u dont do request? Like realism, anime, animation n etc ... 

If u read the 1st post, it specify the member's perference


----------



## Ami (Sep 20, 2005)

endgame the only problem with the sig was that i didnt like yami swiched position..could u like put yami yugi then yuki judai?
and wanted it to match the design of my avi too
could u just fix that and the sig would be fiine for me if u could


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 20, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Your request will be done soon enough, be patient. We have lives too you know.
> 
> I would do it but I'm a little busy at the moment, if nobody does your request tomorrow I'll do it.
> 
> ...




Thanks Endgame! Also I have provided stock photos.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 20, 2005)

Tal: Updat'd u in teh list ^^ ... i guess u know how it works around here right? U see a request u like and u can just go from there


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2005)

Can someone make me a sig of Urahara from Bleach using this pic: Dressed to kill by dunebo

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 20, 2005)

Ever had one of those days when you wished you remembered what page you last posted on. I am...

EDIT: Found it... my Half-ass comments screwed up its location making it harder to find but I found it... also, I don't think anyone took up the request... I blame... myself actually. Stupid half-ass comments. Damnit now I'm going to have to repost the request aren't I? Stand by for a second EDIT. (Stupid Half-ass comment...)

EDIT2-

Size- Don't care (A Banner)
Text- "16-Bit PWNAGE!!"

*Spoiler*: _Stock-_ 



You don't have to use all these images just so long as Locke and Seltzer are in it.

Locke-



Seltzer-



Edgar-



Sabin-



Shadow & Interceptor-



Celes-



Chocobo-


Kefka-



Other Stuff-


If you feel like it might some of the other cast of FF6  is the site where I got all the images.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 20, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Is there a part where u dont do request? Like realism, anime, animation n etc ...
> 
> If u read the 1st post, it specify the member's perference



are you talking to me? or who? huh?


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Sep 20, 2005)

Avatar and Sig

Stock: My Sasuke Pic 
or
My Sasuke Pic
or
My Sasuke Pic

whatever works
Text: My name....animated(fade in and out(continueously) if you can)

Thank you in advance ^.^


----------



## sasuke18 (Sep 20, 2005)

can i get a sig with sasuke on it with his sharingan eyes and looks beaten up sorta ,thanx


----------



## Neon (Sep 20, 2005)

*Size*- Same as current Temari_Guy sig
*Text*- I cry when angels deserve to die-(Fade in if possible) And a small Temari_Guy fit in a corner somewhere
Stock-

Link removed

Link removed

Mainly get the heads on both

Thanks


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 20, 2005)

*Avatar Edit and Sig Request*

Avatar

I'd appreciate it if if the katakana for Manda [マンダ] could be put in the bottom right-hand corner. Any font [though I'd like ancient-looking], any color, any size. Oh, and a border? [once again, any color, etc]

Sig
Dimensions: 450 x 150 or thereabouts
Color Scheme: Whatever works
Text: XxMandaxX Survival of the Fittest [saying and username separate;ditto on the font, color, size, placement]

Picture: 
Border: Surprise me
Animation: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## endgame (Sep 21, 2005)

Ami said:
			
		

> endgame the only problem with the sig was that i didnt like yami swiched position..could u like put yami yugi then yuki judai?
> and wanted it to match the design of my avi too
> could u just fix that and the sig would be fiine for me if u could



Do you mean use these two pics?
this SD freedom
this SD freedom



			
				Feat said:
			
		

> are you talking to me? or who? huh?



That was to Talvius, so don't you worry. 



			
				sasuke18 said:
			
		

> can i get a sig with sasuke on it with his sharingan eyes and looks beaten up sorta ,thanx



You need 30 posts to request. 



			
				x the blade master said:
			
		

> Um, I don't want to be a utter dragg or anything but I requested a sig and I haven't seen and posts containing any where abouts of it. If you didn't see the post I could post it again, I just thought it wouldn't take long because I thought it wouldn't be too big.
> 
> Sorry If this post is causing any trouble >.>



*Sifts through thread pages* Ah! Found it! Sorry for the delay.



-----

Hmm...should we start a new thread? This one is getting quite long. >_>


----------



## ExAzrael (Sep 21, 2005)

So um...does anyone want to make me a sig? i posted on the previous page...dunno if my sources were bad or something..


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 21, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Tal: Updat'd u in teh list ^^ ... i guess u know how it works around here right? U see a request u like and u can just go from there



OMG!!! THAT IS AWESOME!!!! I WILL PUT IT IN MY SIGNATURE IMMEDIATELY!! hey could you just edit it a bit, erm could you perhaps do the backgroud in red and then another  one in green? its for my text book folder and I wanna stick something onto it to make it cool, blue doesnt suit. thanks if you do do it! YOU ARE AWESOME!! HOW DO YOU MAKE IT SO COOL!!! THANKS THANKS THANKS!!! PS. could you put my name in the avatar too??? thanks thanks thanks thanks!!!!!! *refs three times* well..tries to anyway*


----------



## KageMane (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello and THX 4 ur awesome work!

I have given u more details about my signature and avatar, so before u start doin it plz read my last post 


*Spoiler*: _last post_ 





name: KageMane (avy and sig)

size: 400x100
style:green/black background matching the style of the drawing. I'd like to have no background in the higher part of the picture (I dunno how to xplain that better)


Thank u very much!! if the stock is not good enough, plz tell me and I'll try to provide better (thats the one I like thou... )


----------



## endgame (Sep 21, 2005)

Sur Takashi:


The Elephant King:


I don't like making animated sigs so could someone else please make them? :darn


----------



## Ami (Sep 21, 2005)

opps sorry for the delay for me answering the question..engame
yeah those pics are what i mean....


----------



## ExAzrael (Sep 21, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> Sur Takashi:



Sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2005)

endgame said:
			
		

> The Elephant King:


Thanks man. It looks awesome. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 21, 2005)

Can you make a sig with this pic:


Thanks!

Have it say: Celice, ...may destiny soon follow...

400x100


----------



## Neenah (Sep 21, 2005)

avy request!...o.o

<333....its so pweety..

150x150


----------



## Bass (Sep 21, 2005)

Could you make me a sig of this picture?



And could you put my name in it somewhere?


----------



## Neon (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, Looks like I got my request in right before a big rush.
Anyways, do you guys go by order, or just w/e sig the person feels like making?


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 21, 2005)

Heh... has anyone taken up my request yet? I mean, I don't want to sound impatient or anything its just it would be lovely to know that before I end up reposting my request on like the end of the week only to find out someone took up the request and was just taking their time on it and when I reposted someone else took up the request and quickly (and maybe skillfully) created the sig so ending up with two people doing the same sig... ... ... Some how that sounds unlikely...


----------



## Talvius (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont do human stocks thats it..


----------



## Gold Knight (Sep 22, 2005)

A while ago I made a request for somebody to make a border for my avatar - I need one again.  (I don't know how to make a border ;_; )

It's for my new avatar 
<----

Just a thin white one will do ( like Bass' avatar above. )

I will rep whoever does this for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 22, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Heh... has anyone taken up my request yet? I mean, I don't want to sound impatient or anything its just it would be lovely to know that before I end up reposting my request on like the end of the week only to find out someone took up the request and was just taking their time on it and when I reposted someone else took up the request and quickly (and maybe skillfully) created the sig so ending up with two people doing the same sig... ... ... Some how that sounds unlikely...


I dont think anyone here are any good with sprite signatures, i atleast am not. Havent really made an animated sprit signature ever. So im trying to stay out of the request i cant do much on.

*Sabaku_ninja*; No animated text:

Animated:


----------



## chauronity (Sep 22, 2005)

drox said:
			
		

> hi could i have a sig
> size=550x160
> text=DROX
> STOCK=
> COULD I HAVE IT WITH SOME COLOUR AND JUST MAKE IT LOOK GOOD PLZ



I suck with these massive sigs, but here's one. There's also the panel colored if you'd like to have it back, or if the style doesn't please you -> someone other has the raw for the sig. 

*Signature: *

*Link Removed*


*The original panel colored: *

*Link Removed*
IPs


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Sep 22, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> I dont think anyone here are any good with sprite signatures, i atleast am not. Havent really made an animated sprit signature ever. So im trying to stay out of the request i cant do much on.
> 
> *Sabaku_ninja*; No animated text:
> 
> Animated:



o wow thats great!....i asked 4 an avatar too


----------



## Crowe (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry forgot the avatar;
Dreamy feeling

less dreamy:


----------



## KageMane (Sep 22, 2005)

I dunno if u read my post in pg 33 so I'll put it again ok? just tell me that ure workin on it and I'll w8



			
				KageMane said:
			
		

> name: KageMane (avy and sig)
> 
> size: 400x100
> style:green/black background matching the style of the drawing. I'd like to have no background in the higher part of the picture (I dunno how to xplain that better)
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 22, 2005)

I read it but i jump over the requests i cant make.
1, You want a 400 x 100 semi transparent signature. Its almost impossible to fit you're very tall character in the sig without making him very small or just using his head.

2, In my dictionary black > Green doesnt go to well with each other and at the same time using same style as the drawing would be hard and to time consuming for me.

3, I like doing 'freestyle' signature, so i can try new suff etc.
Anyway, i hope someone else can take you're request.


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 22, 2005)

#1-Fanclub Banner
Size: 150x50
Stock: 
Text: VV FanClub
Colour: Black or Red

#2-Signature
Size:400 x 100
Stock: 
Text: NecroAngel 
(Underneath that put "Vincent Valentine" in smaller font)
Background Colour: erm... red or black, a Red & Black sig would be good..


----------



## KageMane (Sep 22, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> I read it but i jump over the requests i cant make.
> 1, You want a 400 x 100 semi transparent signature. Its almost impossible to fit you're very tall character in the sig without making him very small or just using his head.
> 
> 2, In my dictionary black > Green doesnt go to well with each other and at the same time using same style as the drawing would be hard and to time consuming for me.
> ...



Its my first request, and I just wanted to know u were workin on it. If that cant be done then  do anything u like with it! I will like it for sure!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 22, 2005)

WOOT IM IN!!! I'll just wait for the next request!


----------



## Neon (Sep 22, 2005)

Not trying to put any pressure on anyone since this is a free service and i appreciate what you guys do.  I just wanted to remind whoever that I have a request on the page before this since there seems to be some sudden rush of requests on these last 2 pages


----------



## Talvius (Sep 22, 2005)

Can you repost your request i might do it


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 22, 2005)

Can somebody do mine?


----------



## Neon (Sep 22, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> *Size*- Same as current Temari_Guy sig
> *Text*- I cry when angels deserve to die-(Fade in if possible) And a small Temari_Guy fit in a corner somewhere
> Stock-
> 
> ...



So can you do it


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 22, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> *Why is there a post requirement?*
> _It's actually ez. Why would we put our time+effort for someone who just registers and will never come back to this forum? The sigs we're making are specifically to members ONLY on this forum. Nuff said_



That's why...


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 22, 2005)

You need 30 post to request,


----------



## KageMane (Sep 23, 2005)

well I just wanted to remind u that I changed my request due to pek's advice. May I repost the stock? Thx again guys, what u are doin here is awesome.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 23, 2005)

Temari guy i'll do yours.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sorry if I seem impatient...*

I just want to make sure I haven't been forgotten in the rush of requests... ing



			
				XxMandaxX said:
			
		

> Avatar
> 
> I'd appreciate it if if the katakana for Manda [マンダ] could be put in the bottom right-hand corner. Any font [though I'd like ancient-looking], any color, any size. Oh, and a border? [once again, any color, etc]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 23, 2005)

Trying this for the third time cause I don't think anyone has taken up my request (and I doubt anyone would go three pages back to take it up). Hopefully it won't stand in one stop for uh... I have no idea how long... *doesn't pay that much attention to thing*


			
				Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Size- Don't care (A Banner)
> Text- "16-Bit PWNAGE!!"
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock-_
> ...


----------



## Neon (Sep 23, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Temari guy i'll do yours.



Thanks


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 23, 2005)

Right... My Banner thing will probably take a while before I ever see it (unless I get unbelievably lucky... probably not)... but anyways. I need a really really quick avatar request done.

Size: 100 x 100
Text: None... weird, huh?
Stock: boku-tachi.net (Just a head shot of the guy on the right)

Anyways, THANKS!!


----------



## Bass (Sep 23, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Could you make me a sig of this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> And could you put my name in it somewhere?




I just wanted to keep my request from getting lost in the sea of requests.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Right... My Banner thing will probably take a while before I ever see it (unless I get unbelievably lucky... probably not)... but anyways. I need a really really quick avatar request done.
> 
> Size: 100 x 100
> Text: None... weird, huh?
> ...




This look right to you? dude's head wasn't too big.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2005)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> #2-Signature
> Size:400 x 100
> Stock:
> Text: NecroAngel
> ...



Is this done yet? The request matches exactly with your current sig... 

---

@ Nidaime~sama: 

The quality of the stock is poor, so it's be better if you'd find a better one. Cutting will take ages >_> 

---

@ Mgrace: 

The request done, check the PM.

---

@ Mad FISH:

I'd do that, but i don't have enought skills for animated sigs.
And the new request of avatar was done already.  

---

@ Hitokiri Battousai:

The links are broken/doesn't work. 

---

@ Bass:

You're first in the line...  

---

People! Check the quality of the stocks, some request has way too poor quality. 
Poor image -> Cleaning or more blending -> more work -> last longer.


----------



## Bass (Sep 23, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> @ Bass:
> 
> You're first in the line...





Yay!  


I can't wait.  Even though I will wait..^__^


----------



## chauronity (Sep 23, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> I just wanted to keep my request from getting lost in the sea of requests.



Two quick ones, freestyle.  

---



---



---

Once again, any changes or anything to add, PM to me.​


----------



## Bass (Sep 23, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Two quick ones. Once again, any changes or anything to add, PM to me.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot. *Reps*


You are totally amazing.


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm...okay

*Size:* 100x100 for avvy, 400x100 for sig.
*Colour Scheme:* Red/Black/White all at once
*Images:* Link removed
*Text:* Baara Butt, can you handle it?

*Some other things:* Have it be this style: This Style
Show the but part in the middle-box and and show the rest of the pic also.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 23, 2005)

That's odd. The links work for me...Must be why no one's even posted about making a sig for me.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you for informing the links didnt work. This should:

I'd like a sig made..

Sig Text: Hitokiri Battousai
Avatar Text: Hitokiri
Subject: Rurouni Kenshin
Sig Size: 425x125
Avatar Size: 100x100
Stock:This Style
This Style
Border: Just simple black border, but I do want one. Last sig I got doesnt have a border 

I want Kenshin (the red haired one) from both pictures. I'm thinking flip one, and have them facing each other with my name in the middle somewhere.


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 24, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Is this done yet? The request matches exactly with your current sig...
> 
> .




No, it isn't. I've just had this sig for awhile and wanted a change. Vincent pwning and my name still is the same,  so I didn't change the stock/text in my request. 

So, think you could do a better sig than my current one for me?


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to make avatar and sig request for my friend;

Stock for avatar : Link removed
Stock for Signature : Link removed

Size for avatar : 100x100
Size for sig : 425x125

Text for avatar : "little by little" and "HNNV"
Text for sig : "little by little" and "lardayn"

Thx in advance


----------



## Neenah (Sep 24, 2005)

avy request!...o.o

<333....its so pweety..
150x150

edit:  justing posting my request again...^___^;;


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> avy request!...o.o
> 
> <333....its so pweety..
> 150x150
> ...



 hows this?

or with a 1pxl border


----------



## KageMane (Sep 24, 2005)

I made my request last week and I think u didn see it due to the post rush... anyway, I asked 4 an avy and a 400x100 sig with this pic  I'd like a green/white background, but feel free to make the sig u like. Thanx a lot!!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 24, 2005)

Nidaime~sama said:
			
		

> Can you make a sig with this pic
> 
> ....



This one under costruction ...

---

Yusura-chan... you're requesting too many times, but cos i owe you a huge debt, i can do that.   ;D

*edit*.. ahh, it was done already.

---


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 24, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> This look right to you? dude's head wasn't too big.


Yeah, its good. I didn't want anything really fancy for it. I needed it for a couple RP forums. Well actually only one of them is an RP forum, the other just has an RP community... but regardless...

THANKS!!


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 24, 2005)

can i have two signiature with these pics please...


size=550x160
can you please add some good colour to them and make the look good...
thanks in advance...


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 24, 2005)

I fixed my link...can somebody do mine?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 24, 2005)

Nidaime~sama said:
			
		

> I fixed my link...can somebody do mine?



Well, i already made one based on that card. Take it or leave it. 
Again, if there are any changes or comments, PM to me.


​


			
				Nidaime~sama said:
			
		

> Hmm...okay
> 
> *Size:* 100x100 for avvy, 400x100 for sig.
> *Colour Scheme:* Red/Black/White all at once
> ...



For this one, try the "shoppe" -thread in the very same section. Nobody can mimic  Celes-chan's style. 


---


			
				Prince Itachi said:
			
		

> @ can i have two signiature with these pics please...



The Hinata -stock is practically wasted, so if it's possible, pick one out of  gallery  for example.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghokun i got yours too but it might take a few days..


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 24, 2005)

Start on my sig yet, Chauronity? :


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 24, 2005)

the hinata pictures arent that good, you should add a pic of little young hinata like the one i asked for... if you can can you please make it with the original pick i chose but if not i chose this one...


thanks again...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 24, 2005)

Hitokiri Battousai said:
			
		

> Start on my sig yet, Chauronity? :


Yeah, i'm working on it at the moment.



			
				Prince itachi said:
			
		

> the hinata pictures arent that good, you should add a pic of little young hinata like the one i asked for...



Well, i guess it's possible to redo the pic completely, and we'll have a great stock. It'll just take some time.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 24, 2005)

i dont mind about the time as long as its the original pic so thanks and good luck...


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 24, 2005)

yay!!! I'll finally have a sig!!!


----------



## Talvius (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL ghokun done with yours but not satisfied...

anyways i hope you like it..
Avy:

Sig:


----------



## Neenah (Sep 24, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> hows this?
> 
> or with a 1pxl border


 
awesome work....: 

thanks!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 24, 2005)

Delete this post...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 24, 2005)

Hitokiri; No unnecessary posts here please. No "is my sig done" "when will my sig be done?" questions.


----------



## Ghokun (Sep 24, 2005)

Thx Talvius, this was fast  I liked it, i think my friend will also like


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 24, 2005)

kk sorry. wont do it again


----------



## chauronity (Sep 24, 2005)

Hitokiri Battousai said:
			
		

> request was here





---

​
Painted style.

ps. 5th request today... Phew.

*update*

*Sig:


Ava:
*


----------



## Lingz (Sep 24, 2005)

First time in here, hope I'm doing it right.

Type: Signature of whole image (preferably) and Avater of only the black hair guy
Size: Whatever works best, Don't mind.
Text: ~lingz~
Stock: here

Thanks!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 24, 2005)

I cant do teh katakana for manda =|

Chaud is on a big streak today =]


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 24, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I cant do teh katakana for manda =|
> 
> Chaud is on a big streak today =]





HOLY ********************!!!!!111

Thank you so much!


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey there you Graphic Pros. Anyway, back with a new signature and avvy request

Stock: Its rather big just to tell you as its an awesome wallpaper i found

Text: I want the words 'Edward Elric - FullMetal Alchemist' to be the main text. Then I would like my username InEviTabLe.SiN in a smaller font in any corner of the banner. and for the avvy i just want my username to be on it.

How I want the picture done: I want to capture as much of Edward as possible and he can be on the left or right of the banner signature,  just not in the middle.

Background: Something dark and gloomy, no light colours.

Border: anything u like.

Animation: anything..if possible do one with animation and one without so i can see which one is better

size for sig: longer(left/right) and a just little wider(up/down) than my zabuza banner sig. 


THANKS TO ANYONE WHO DOES MY SIG!! REGARDS ALL!!


----------



## Nidaime~sama (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you charounity


----------



## EDhg (Sep 25, 2005)

Type: sig or avatar
Size: um not too big, but not too small
Text: EDhg
Stock: Link removed

all other details would be up to the maker..many thanks to anyone who takes it up


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

That stock (Itachi) has its edge cutoff ... so the outcome of the sig wont be that appealing. Is it possible to find another one?


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

I dunno what I am doin wrong, but no one seems to do my request... If u don like my stock or theres anything else wrong, plz tell me. Here it goes  
Stock:

I asked 4 an avy and a 400x100 sig with this pic

I'd like a green/white background, but feel free to make the sig u like. Thanx a lot!!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2005)

How do you want it animated? You're stocks aint animated.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 25, 2005)

KageMane said:
			
		

> I dunno what I am doin wrong, but no one seems to do my request...



I'll take this now. Stay tuned for the WIP's... (i'm gonna send you a  work-in-progress sig, and you can tell whether you like it or not). 

---

@pek:   two sigs looping i guess.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

Whats a Work In Progress?? What do I have to do??


----------



## chauronity (Sep 25, 2005)

KageMane said:
			
		

> Whats a Work In Progress?? What do I have to do??


(When i'm ready) I'm gonna send you a unfinished request (ie. a work which is still in progress), and you just have to say is it OK or not, and is there anything wrong or something you'd like to change / add. 

=)


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> (When i'm ready) I'm gonna send you a unfinished request (ie. a work which is still in progress), and you just have to say is it OK or not, and is there anything wrong or something you'd like to change / add.
> 
> =)



 you are gr8 chauronity! Thank u very much!


----------



## Bass (Sep 25, 2005)

I would like to request another sig. ^__^ Your work is so good, it's addicting.




With my name on it, if you don't mind.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 25, 2005)

huh....temari guy im having ALOT of trouble with yours...so i really dont think i can do it...sry  maybe someone more skilled then me can do it..again sry


----------



## EDhg (Sep 25, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> That stock (Itachi) has its edge cutoff ... so the outcome of the sig wont be that appealing. Is it possible to find another one?



yeah sure.. can you do .gifs ? well if you can here's a stock
Mugen sig1

OR (you can decide which one to choose, whichever's easier)

Mugen sig1

Just in case you forgot
Text: EDhg 
Thanks a million


----------



## Neon (Sep 25, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> huh....temari guy im having ALOT of trouble with yours...so i really dont think i can do it...sry  maybe someone more skilled then me can do it..again sry



It's ok...but what exactly was causing the trouble?

So can anyone do it then?


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 25, 2005)

Heyz I wonder if u guys could make me a chibi Hitsugaya sig and avy
Although its the best stock i could find  (only Hitsugaya not included Gin and Ichi) 

Anyway I hope this stock is enought for the sig


And the avy with same pic or this one 
sig
Size: 390x130
Text: Sesqoo anyware you like
Color: What color u think will look good(no girly colors like pink though)



Thanks


----------



## Talvius (Sep 25, 2005)

The thing causing the problem is the fact that there are 2 stocks..i cant focus on both..so i cant find a bg that suit both stocks


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 25, 2005)

Cant you just cut away the gin and ichi part:S, i can even do it for you


----------



## TEK (Sep 25, 2005)

Can someone make me a Tifa sig using the following stock:



Thnx in advance.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 25, 2005)

If thats what you meant here you go


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

UZUMAKI_ITACHI said:
			
		

> If thats what you meant here you go



they were talking to Temari guy 

at least....im pretty sure they were


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 25, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> they were talking to Temari guy
> 
> at least....im pretty sure they were



Oooh thats changing everthing, damn now I feel dumb:


----------



## Neon (Sep 25, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> *Size*- Same as current Temari_Guy sig
> *Text*- I cry when angels deserve to die-(Fade in if possible) And a small Temari_Guy fit in a corner somewhere
> Stock-
> 
> ...



Just use the first stock then 
And as a suggestion for colors use, the black dark blue combo like in the pic.  But do w/e you think looks best, since in reality i know nothing about what looks good in sigs


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 25, 2005)

ava: 120 x 120

sig
stock: Mugen sig1
bg: purple, white or any colour you think goes with stock
text: Yuffie and somewhere else OTC
size: 370 x 150

^_^


----------



## Kayo (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey!! I'm UZUMAKI_ITACHI's friend and I want Gin signature instead!! 
(I edited the pic a bit, removed tail and so)


Stock: 
Size: 390x130
Text: Yoshikuni Taiki
Color: The best color that fits it!  (just no girly colors like pink or purple)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats cool


----------



## Bass (Sep 25, 2005)

........ :amazed 

I love the sig.....and you made an avy even though I didn't ask for it! *Hugs JH1stGen*

Rep for you!!!!


----------



## Neenah (Sep 25, 2005)

size: 370x120

style: any background color that fits the image..or put any night colors in there..=] also put Yusura at the corner of the sig and the quote "good night"

and thats it the rest is up to u....

this request goes to *JH1stGen or *chauronity.....

and avy request:

150x150


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

This is just too funny lol 

I decide to do a request, and when im done ... more request are coming in :| 

The ratio is this: Input >> Output o.o


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Sep 25, 2005)

erm, I was wondering if I could request a NejixTenTen sig

type: sig
size: what seems to fit
text: Pez_Dispencer
color: orange
stocks: 
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

edit: oh, i see what you meant. :S sorry!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry  ... hope u dont mind the stock being changed. But i still added the gift u requested =]


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

Any one have good Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children screens to use as stock or no wher i can find them?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> Any one have good Final Fantasy VII:Advent Children screens to use as stock or no wher i can find them?



dont really know a place to get the stock, i kinda just take a screenshot.

JH1stGen, you're freakin awesome at this stuff


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

If u have the moive ... u can just do what gen said, take ss. 

If u dont have it, i suggest looking thru yahoo or google ... deviantart, maybe. 

ty gen ... i try =] 

ive noticed that u did sum request in here ... so u wanna join teh design team? =]


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

i suck a taking screens in media player


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

U can use windows movie maker .... 

But if ur those that are having troule with taking ss ... like for instance, ull get a pic of a black screen. U just have to put the vid accel at 0 ... and ur set. If not ... i suggest u using programs like windows movie maker, where u can easily get the ss u want =]


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

how u make them in movie maker


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> how u make them in movie maker



is there any pic in particular u want?

i'll take some screens for u


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Click imports ... and from there find the movie/epi u want as screenshot. 

Wait until it is fully imported

Then:



That's pretty much it


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

i no how to import but tnx anyway
edit: stupid windows ME i have to send it to my own PC


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> edit: stupid windows ME i have to send it to my own PC



what's wrong now?


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

1. don't is the same he does 
2. it's says the movie is damaged
i'll do it tomorrow


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> 1. don't is the same he does
> 2. it's says the movie is damaged
> i'll do it tomorrow


you sure you dont just want me to get u the pic/s?


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

maybe...


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> maybe...


what kind of pics u lookin for?


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

i dun no most Tifa And Cloud


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> i dun no most Tifa And Cloud



lol anything in particular? like during certain scenes or together/serperate?
its just that there is alot of pics of them


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

i dun i have to look the move trough again i'l do it tomorrow


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

If anyone is working on my sig (Hope someone is, lol) then I'd just like to ask if theres any problems with it, 'cos the stock I posted seemed abit difficult to make, or no? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> i dun i have to look the move trough again i'l do it tomorrow


oh okay, if you still cant get the pics working right just ask for some.


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

kk thnx


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> If anyone is working on my sig (Hope someone is, lol) then I'd just like to ask if theres any problems with it, 'cos the stock I posted seemed abit difficult to make, or no? Sorry for the newbie question.



I tried it ... and i did find it difficult. Im sure Celes-chan can do it nicely bc ur stock and her style matches well. However .. Celes-chan is on a trip, so ya =[


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohh, ok then.  I don't mind waiting, but if you really think it's going to be too hard, then I think it would be better if you can tell me now, so I can get another stock up for request


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes ... it would sound nice if i can have some stock options ...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

How about this?

Type: Sig.
Size: Whatever floats your boat
Stock: This
Text: ~lingz~


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 25, 2005)

Holy shit.  This new static thing you got going on is nice! Bass, if you're not going to use the avy, I'd like to ask permission to use one. If that's ok with you, that is.

And I'd like to thank chauronity for this awesome sig. [n00b]I LUV DIS SHYT!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> How about this?
> 
> Type: Sig.
> Size: Whatever floats your boat
> ...


Picture is WAAAY to small and its low quality, the characters will be barely visible if you even try to brush a tiny bit over it.

And nice works chaut and Jhistgen


----------



## Notaku (Sep 25, 2005)

that kyuubi naruto lvl 3 looks wierd


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

@Ling 

Pretty much what Pek just said ... quality n size are bad

... im sure ur aware that the outcome of a sig is based on the stock. So the stock should be large, so there shudnt be any pixel increase or else the pic will be ruined. 

If u cant find any stock like w/ ur first one, or bigger ... i guess ill give it another try. If not, someone from the roster might do it 

@9tail ... Yeah, i noticed it's beginning to be a trend :|

@pek : tyty =] ... i try =3

iAnd finally u got an avatar+sig ... both looks fantastic =]


----------



## Bass (Sep 25, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Holy shit.  This new static thing you got going on is nice! Bass, if you're not going to use the avy, I'd like to ask permission to use one. If that's ok with you, that is.




...Even though I plan to use them when the Kyuubi Naruto fad leaves.....which one?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 25, 2005)

Ohh, Ok then, thanks for that. I'll just stick to my first stock then, I don't mind waiting, and if you really can't make it, then just PM me or something, thanks.


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 25, 2005)

anyone doing mine yet ^^

ooh very nice job done Jh1st


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 25, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> ...Even though I plan to use them when the Kyuubi Naruto fad leaves.....which one?


Same here. I'll be back to my shiny Naruto teef in no time. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## EDhg (Sep 25, 2005)

JH1stGen thanks alot!!  :amazed  oh wow it looks so awsome.. wow  just wow..


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks frozen, this avy. Is this a message from the pic itself saying that I shouldn't use it?:S


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 25, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Looks frozen, this avy. Is this a message from the pic itself saying that I shouldn't use it?:S


the file size is probably too big for avatars.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, it's unfortunate.:sad Back to my Shiny Teef, then.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 25, 2005)

If u had senior memb thingy, then u can wear it =] 

But i tried to narrow it down to 125x125 but it's still too big of a file for normal features

Format: GIF 
Dimensions: 125w x 125h 
Size: 42.97K


----------



## Bass (Sep 25, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Looks frozen, this avy. Is this a message from the pic itself saying that I shouldn't use it?:S




Nah, just use it when you become a Senior Member.


----------



## TEK (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you so much. Rep for you.


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 25, 2005)

It's been awhile since I requested. I'd like a sig/banner. Now the stock I want to use is from pictures, so it may be kinda hard, but if yuou could do it I'd love you forever.

Size: 400x175
Text: Twiggie
Stock: If you are actually going through this thread to check out my pics click me for more! >>>
If you are actually going through this thread to check out my pics click me for more! >>> (the one in the middle)
If you are actually going through this thread to check out my pics click me for more! >>>
Theme: Acid Trip
Colors: multi-colored swirls

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 26, 2005)

Kagemane's request done. 



			
				~lingz~ said:
			
		

> How about this?
> 
> Type: Sig.
> Size: Whatever floats your boat
> ...



I can actually have idea for this one, so i might try it. It'd be more like painting, i'd paint the sky to the background and little stuff, and then give a little dreamy touch-up for the rest... more like photomanip-style. 
The size would be a little big, like 500x400, cos the image is so hard to cut smaller.

But, i can't do this until next weekend or wednesday :/

---

Cool stuff you got in there!


----------



## mgrace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love my new avatar


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 26, 2005)

has anyone started my one?


----------



## jier2232 (Sep 26, 2005)

i wan an avartar out of this 

Link removed

i wan my name on it, 

size is(i don know) any size u all think is nice

i wan the background to be blue or purple, thank you very much...


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 26, 2005)

That wasn't kinda nice to just ignore me well I try request again, or maybe the stock was just bad thats why you ignored me?
I hope its not any trouble otherwise just say it...



			
				Sesqoo said:
			
		

> Heyz I wonder if u guys could make me a chibi Hitsugaya sig and avy
> Although its the best stock i could find  (only Hitsugaya not included Gin and Ichi)
> 
> Anyway I hope this stock is enought for the sig
> ...


----------



## Kayo (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wanted to know.. Someone started mine??


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 26, 2005)

jier2232 said:
			
		

> i wan an avartar out of this
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




not much I could really do. the stock was pretty small and cut on the corner, so I just a put bit of a blend of purple and dark blue bg in there. srry if its no good.


----------



## Neenah (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks alot.....s....=D


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 26, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> If u had senior memb thingy, then u can wear it =]
> 
> But i tried to narrow it down to 125x125 but it's still too big of a file for normal features
> 
> ...



Sorry to interrupt, but the KB size for avatar is now, 100KB, that avatar is useable, its dimesions are still 125x125.  Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Jones (Sep 26, 2005)

i want an avy

150x150
Link removed
theme-make it look kick ass, use the face
i also want someone with experience
pm me if interested


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 26, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> This is just too funny lol
> 
> I decide to do a request, and when im done ... more request are coming in :|
> 
> The ratio is this: Input >> Output o.o




AWESOME!! THANKS DUDE!!


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 26, 2005)

*Sig Request*

Ahh... this place is so great, I had to come back for more!

Sig

Size:400x100 or thereabouts
Stock:
Text: SasoSaku [smallish, if you please]
Colors: Reds, Pinks, Purples, Oranges... go crazy!

Oh, and thanks in advance!


----------



## jier2232 (Sep 27, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> not much I could really do. the stock was pretty small and cut on the corner, so I just a put bit of a blend of purple and dark blue bg in there. srry if its no good.


nvm, i appreciate ur effort, n it came up better than i expected coz i  know it is very difficult coz of the walls in the pic. Once again, thank you very much.


----------



## jier2232 (Sep 27, 2005)

i would like to request for a sig.

first this pic: Link removed

i wan it to be on the left

this: Link removed
(anyone has a better anbu itachi pls replace this one)
on the right.

in the middle put this: Link removed
(anyone hav a better sharingan pls replace this)
the sentence i wan is: I am your goal, that is why we are unique( or shorter, i m scared that there is nott enough space)

the colour is either black, blue(dark) or purple(dark)

upper right my name.

size is watever coz i don know wat size is approciate.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 27, 2005)

People, don't repost your requests until 2 pages has gone. Also, no offtopic or small talk whatsoever, form a convo for it if needed. 

Also, remember to host those files on your own, cos otherwise they'll leech my or somebody elses photobucket or 'shack.

@ jones:

the link is dead...


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> People, don't repost your requests until 2 pages has gone. Also, no offtopic or small talk whatsoever, form a convo for it if needed.
> 
> Also, remember to host those files on your own, cos otherwise they'll leech my or somebody elses photobucket or 'shack.
> 
> ...



Hey chauronity, just wondering did you ever finish that avatar of Mai?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 27, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Hey chauronity, just wondering did you ever finish that avatar of Mai?



Ahh, snap! I forgot.  *goes to work it immediately*

....

I sent *Lingz *some stuff to evaluate.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 27, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Ahh, snap! I forgot.  *goes to work it immediately*
> 
> ....
> 
> I sent *Lingz *some stuff to evaluate.



Lol I had thought you forgot. 

Take your time though. ^^


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd like to request an Avatar.

Size: (Normal Avvie size)
Text:Zik
Stock:

Thanks


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 27, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> I'd like to request an Avatar.
> 
> Size: (Normal Avvie size)
> Text:Zik
> ...


what do you want bg wise?


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 27, 2005)

Mmm..maybe black with a blue thread/web type thing in it. Anything's ok really.


----------



## Neon (Sep 27, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> *Size*- Same as current Temari_Guy sig
> *Text*- I cry when angels deserve to die-(Fade in if possible) And a small Temari_Guy fit in a corner somewhere
> Stock-
> 
> ...



The person who took my request says he can't do it, so can anyone else 
Maybe you JH1stGen?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, thanks for working on the sig, I've just found a much better quality stock on my second stock I posted eariler. This should help alot:

Type- Sig
Size- Any
Text- ~lingz~
Stock- Link removed

And Thanks again.


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow... TG's sig request isn't done? Its not even an animated request... Oh well... as intresting as it may be... someone'll probably do his... (I would if I actually had a computer... and maybe actual skill...(its mostly that I don't have a computer but the skill thing is probably a big part...))

Anyways, since my request has been uh... ignored is a good word (not really ignored, many people responded to it... unfortunately the responses were mostly "I don't think I can do it." Or "I've never done something like this before and it might be hard" or something to those effects (cause thats not what they actually said)). BUT before I get off track I'll just say, I'm going to do a new request which will have alot less animation and more Katamari... ^^

Sig!
Size- As usual, I really don't care.
Text- "We (heart) Katamari!" If you don't know the (heart) doesn't mean to literally put a (heart) there but a little heart thing. I'm too lazy to find the heart emoticon. Oh and put that on the top somewhere. On the bottom have it say "So Yummy..." and yes, please include the ...
Stock- Click here to read the original again! Link removed


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2005)

Sesqoo said:
			
		

> That wasn't kinda nice to just ignore me well I try request again, or maybe the stock was just bad thats why you ignored me?
> I hope its not any trouble otherwise just say it...



*Link Removed*

*Link Removed*

Yeah, avvy's a little "creative".


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2005)

Yoshikuni Taiki said:
			
		

> Hey!! I'm UZUMAKI_ITACHI's friend and I want Gin signature instead!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Link Removed*

*Link Removed*

It's rather empty on purpose, if you want more vectors to add to the background, or something just needs to be adjusted, PM back to me.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 28, 2005)

I just wanted to say that im only active on week-ends of thats not a problem.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2005)

That's no problem at all... i understand (your reasons) perfectly.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 28, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> *Link Removed*
> 
> *Link Removed*
> 
> It's rather empty on purpose, if you want more vectors to add to the background, or something just needs to be adjusted, PM back to me.



Thank you chauronity !!  
I love it!

btw what does sanbantai taicho means?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> That's no problem at all... i understand (your reasons) perfectly.



Ya ... pretty much what i wanted to say

This is just a hobby for us ... so ya, dont feel being pressured =]


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 28, 2005)

has anyone starded my one? the itachi and chibi hinata ones?


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 28, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> *Link Removed*
> 
> *Link Removed*
> 
> Yeah, avvy's a little "creative".



Thx  alot! I love it


----------



## chauronity (Sep 28, 2005)

@ prince itachi... i've been cleaning the stock, but i unfortunately *can't* finish it today.. you'll have to wait. Sorry...



			
				Yoshikuni Taiki said:
			
		

> btw what does sanbantai taicho means?



It's the title of Ichimaru,  literally "captain of the 3rd division".


----------



## Kayo (Sep 28, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> It's the title of Ichimaru,  literally "captain of the 3nd division".



ooh ok ^^ thanks


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi again guys!

can u make a 500x100 sig out of this stock plz? 

Text: Master Qui Gon Jinn


----------



## Neenah (Sep 28, 2005)

Avatar requests!

150x150


















i hope u guys are not so pressured by the amount of requests i give... ._.


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 28, 2005)

Uh this is my first time so im kinda nervous and i dont know what to say but i think i understand i;ll try my best.(work with me now and dont get to mad if i mess up the size text and all)



Can u do this for me and put the back ground in dark blue and black for me. O and keep the pic u can cut out the the words.



And the text Can u putomplexAlchemist in white letters.

*Edit* Sorry i need a siggy and a pic if u can thank u.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

CA : ... ur stocks are low quality+size are very small


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 28, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> CA : ... ur stocks are low quality+size are very small




So ur saying it sucks and needs to be bigger right? how about this?



ok scratch that ill find another pic dont worry about it srry for interupting u and taking up ur time!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

Look at this way ... if teh stock aiint exceptional, then chances are no one will do ur request


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 28, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Look at this way ... if teh stock aiint exceptional, then chances are no one will do ur request



oK I dont understand by "stock". I'm confused and its my first time asking for a siggy and on this request form. Heh plz help im a beginner and im sure u've worked with hopless ppl like me b4. So just dont get angry. And i did read all the stuff in the beginning of this thraed. Ty for ur help.


*Edit* would this work


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 28, 2005)

stock = the pic u provides us 

Good stock = size wise is big, texture is smooth (no blurriness ... like screenshot stocks) n etc

The reason why ur stock wasnt good is bc :

It's relatively small, so we cannot increase the size than it already is. It will result in stretching and therefore the pic will be dmged .. and ull get those pixel looks


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 28, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> stock = the pic u provides us
> 
> Good stock = size wise is big, texture is smooth (no blurriness ... like screenshot stocks) n etc
> 
> ...



Ok I get It now is this good enuff i have a feeling this isnt: but its worth a shot.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 28, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Avatar requests!
> 
> 150x150
> 
> i hope u guys are not so pressured by the amount of requests i give... ._.


how much are you looking for done on those?
EDIT: I just did the basic resize, cropping, bit of touch ups and white/black borders.


hmm shoulda done somethin new for the borders. I could go back and change em if thats too plain.


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 28, 2005)

Has anyone started on my Avatar yet?

Size: (Normal Avvie size)
Text:Zik
Stock:

Background:black with a blue threadline going through it.

Thanks


----------



## Neon (Sep 28, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Wow... TG's sig request isn't done? Its not even an animated request...



:sad Still nothing, since Talvius said he couldn't do it none of the other sig people has offered to. But I am sure someone will


----------



## ~Tenten~ (Sep 28, 2005)

hi can i request a sig?

size.. not to big.. about the size of JH1stGEN's kenshin sig, maybe just a little bit bigger than that.   just have her name on it somewhere. Hinamori

stock:
 can you put this pic on the left
 and this pic on the right?

make it really happy and lighthearted if u can.  thanks


----------



## KageMane (Sep 28, 2005)

I know its too early, but I'd like to know if ure workin on the sig I ordered a while ago. If theres a queue, I can wait, but tell me if my request has been accepted. Thank u very much!


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2005)

I would like to request an avy:



Size 150x150


And a sig:




With the text: Art is a bang.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 28, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> I would like to request an avy:
> 
> 
> 
> Size 150x150




heres a plain old avatar. It seems like your sig has already been done.


----------



## TEK (Sep 28, 2005)

Can someone make me a sig from the following pic:


If possible can you put the text: The Elephant King


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> heres a plain old avatar. It seems like your sig has already been done.





Thank you.  

*Reps*

Nevermind about the sig.


----------



## Kageboshin (Sep 28, 2005)

Im confusesd about whether or not you can use an image from your desktop in your sig. I'm havin troubles


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I'd like to make a request and thanks to who eva makes it.



Size:470x150
Color: Same everything in the background and have the pic in the far right
text: ComplexAlchemist In Silver or white(i prefer sliver but if doesnt come out make it white) letters above the pic
Stock:WWPI Radio
Extra:Matching avy with FMA on top of pic
Style:Whatever u'd like

Again thanks for whom ever does this.


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

*Sig Request:*
*Stock:*
*Text:*Rendan *anywhere*, and The power of darkness*anywhere*
*Bg and other stuff:*What you think suits the best.
The only thing i want is that the sig must be great!I mean, that when you see it, you say Oh my God!! You know. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Temari_Guy; The problem i find with you're request is that its bitch hard to clean one of the angels + its hard to make a nice bg with 2 stocks on both sides that restricts one from brushing there and the brushing gets centred and that looks retarded. I've tried it and i failed :/.

Renden; Dont have to high expectiations.

Edit; This is a giveaway, smacked something up so anyone who claims it first gets it;


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2005)

The Elephant king:


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

ZabuzaKakashi said:
			
		

> I'd like to request an Avatar.
> 
> Size: (Normal Avvie size)
> Text:Zik
> Stock:



Tried something...

 |


----------



## TEK (Sep 29, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> The Elephant king:


Thank you very much. They look awesome. I think I'm gonna use either the first one or the 3rd one.


----------



## ZabuzaKakashi (Sep 29, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Tried something...
> 
> |



Thank-you very much, they're great!


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 29, 2005)

i am still waiting but dont rush it there is no need i will wait as long as it takes, just finish it eventually...


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll take the "Complex Alchemist" via PM... almost done.
We even changed the theme from Roy -> Ed ... 

// editto:

and for those who are in queue, just be patient. There should be cronological order in this thread, but sometimes the easiest are just done fastest. So, if you give us easy stock and relatively small size, usually the request can be done faster  

Anyways, sorry for the waiting and stuff.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey could I get 2 siggies, well both the same just different text on each:

Stocks: 




Pics (just the monsters not anything else thankyou)

Dimensions: 400x100

Backround: Suprise me please

Text: .:TDK:. 
      Ojama Thunder

Text On second Siggie : Feat
                             Ojama Thunder

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

ComplexAlchemist done... posting here too... lazy me...


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

chauronity, how is mine getting on? Is everything going fine then? I'm not in a rush so you can take your time on it


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)

Woah ... splendid job chaud n pek  



			
				chaud said:
			
		

> and for those who are in queue, just be patient. There should be cronological order in this thread, but sometimes the easiest are just done fastest. So, if you give us easy stock and relatively small size, usually the request can be done faster



My thoughts exactly =]


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Renden; Dont have to high expectiations.



Sorry dude, but is Rend*a*n, and i have really high expectations because i know the work of  chauronity and  JH1stGen, that are really GFX masters making sigs, so it's not necessary that you make my sig, if they do it i know it would be the best sig.Only wanted to animate them to do their best.


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 29, 2005)

I understand that my request is rather difficult, but it's due to this fact that some of you guys may wish to not do it. I was just wondereing if anyone was working on/considering doing it.


----------



## Complex Alchemist (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey I wanted to say Thanks again to chauronity. Good job!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, but is Rend*a*n, and i have really high expectations because i know the work of  chauronity and  JH1stGen, that are really GFX masters making sigs, so it's not necessary that you make my sig, if they do it i know it would be the best sig.Only wanted to animate them to do their best.



I concur ... 

IMO everyone that are in part making request in the design team have their own style. And from my perspective, i dont think one person is >> than the other. We just have different style. But ppl have their own taste

I just wanted to point that out cus it seemed it can be viewed in a neg way =]


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

Avy request:



Size 150x150 please.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 29, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Avy request:
> 
> 
> 
> Size 150x150 please.



the sky background

or plain:


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> chauronity, how is mine getting on? Is everything going fine then? I'm not in a rush so you can take your time on it


Well, i am in a rush, so i postponed it a little... and i also sent you a pm, which you haven't answered already or it just went missing...
Anyways, it's like REALLY hard to cut it smaller, unless i'll make it animated, or unless i'm gonna sacrifice some persons by just cropping them out of the picture...

But but, let's see what i can do. It'll take tomorrow, thought...

---

@ naratwiggie, too bad that i don't do real persons (for now)... i suck cutting at them, the hairs and everything...


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

Chauronity or JH1stGen,

Could you make me an avy of these pics?





Size 150x150 please.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, I never thought the PM you sent me was a "send me back" msg, but if you could, could you make it an animated banner please!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

Lingz, Roger that! 

---


*Spoiler*: _tenten_ 






			
				~Tenten~ said:
			
		

> hi can i request a sig?
> 
> size.. not to big.. about the size of JH1stGEN's kenshin sig, maybe just a little bit bigger than that.   just have her name on it somewhere. Hinamori
> 
> ...







Any changes, wrong colors, poor quality or anything else to comment or chat about, PM to me =)

That second stock nearly killed me. 

---

v1 


v2 with tiny dotpixels and a little more brownish stuff in the bottom... ​


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

lol, that reminds me of my sig  i like that one too


----------



## Rendan (Sep 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I concur ...
> 
> IMO everyone that are in part making request in the design team have their own style. And from my perspective, i dont think one person is >> than the other. We just have different style. But ppl have their own taste
> 
> I just wanted to point that out cus it seemed it can be viewed in a neg way =]



Ok, thanks. I didn't pretend to say that one master is >> than the other. In fact, i wasn't talking about anyone in concrete. I only called you and Chaur, because you two make a great part of the work in here.
And yep, i prefer your styles, for the next time i'll say which one i want to do the request, if it's possible


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Could you make me an avy of these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Size 150x150 please.


Well, since my name was said, it couldn't be helped...

The first one... 3 versions...
*
a) "basic":


b) "painted": 


c) "red moon":
*

If you like the "c", but not the red, it can be adjusted into any color you like =)


----------



## Misk (Sep 29, 2005)

Since I no longer make sigs guess il request one here

Stock:

Dimensions:Any?
Avy Dim;125x125

Both Avy and Sig

Text on Sig:Inuyasha
Text on Avy: Inu


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Well, since my name was said, it couldn't be helped...
> 
> The first one... 3 versions...
> *
> ...



I love them. Thanks. ^_^ 

AH! I repped you but I forgot to put my name..

I eagerly await the other avy.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello I would like to make a request a banner,

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Well, just cut a bit off the extra space on the top.
*Text*: 'Kuchiki Byakuya' in the right hand corner, and 'Cromartie High' text near the top left.

*Extras:* Just need a neat border, and teh text and all of that other stuff.

thanks


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Maleficent (Sep 29, 2005)

*I love you guys, but sometimes...*

Repost no jutsu! 



			
				XxMandaxX said:
			
		

> Ahh... this place is so great, I had to come back for more!
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Inuyasha;


----------



## Misk (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks pek ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

*face:*



*hat:*



*body:*



I prefer the 'hat'...



			
				XxMandaxX said:
			
		

> Repost no jutsu!


I made something earlier tonight, but it was so BS imho that i didn't publish it. Sorry  ...

---

Inuyasha


----------



## Misk (Sep 29, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> ---
> 
> Inuyasha




Yes?.............


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> *face:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. ^_^

I like the 'hat' too. 'Face' is my second favorite and 'body' takes third but they all rock.


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmm i think i wanna start doing requests again (weird, since i wanna start doing them when i have school rather than the summer ) But yeaa so jh1st or pek or whoever this concerns, can i join the design team? =] If you have no room left i understand harhar.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)

Of course u can join =] 

So do u have any perference of doing request?

So like is there any particular request u dont do? *manga/realism/anime/etc


----------



## chauronity (Sep 29, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes?.............



Nah, nothing. I just wondered that how come you don't do any sigs anymore? I mean, you were quite good, no you definately were better than average (by far sometimes)... 
Hmm.. boredom might be the reason, it's good to do other things once a while... 

Bah, enought of my waffling... continue...

----

@ E.R. 

Yeah, sure... fantastic!


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 29, 2005)

^hahas yeaa i was thinking the same thing. =/ If ya need PS inu there are places =p

jh1st: Hmm..lemme see...yes i do! Animation! i have -0385972% skills in animation. if thats a category =p otherwise im fine w/ the rest.


----------



## Neon (Sep 29, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> *Size*- Same as current Temari_Guy sig
> *Text*- I cry when angels deserve to die-(Fade in if possible) And a small Temari_Guy fit in a corner somewhere
> Stock-
> 
> ...




Not to sound mean, since i am grateful for this service but my request is from PAGE 34   Any chance someone will do it soon


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)

Updat'd Welcome to teh design team Endless   

And im sure u know how thing works around here ... see a request u lyke and from there ... yadayada XP
----------------------
Inuy : U can use glimp or watcha call it .... (ami right? pfft... i forget the name) 

Heard it was similar with PS n all ....
------------------
Tem: ... like Tal and pek, i had trouble with ur stock:sad


----------



## Misk (Sep 29, 2005)

glimp?.....


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 29, 2005)

Inuy: *shrugs >.>


----------



## K-deps (Sep 29, 2005)

Requesting a Rock Lee sig or Haku sig

Stock: Rock Lee:You'll have to scroll down to see the smilies. Some of the code is next to the smilies, but they don't work in this forum. u can change the background how ever u want
Haku: i know i need i stock but i couldnt find a good 1 so i would appreciate it if u found one for me

Text:
Rock Lee and Haku : i would like the text to have my account name (froboy2) and somthin catchy u could think of

Hope u can make 1.....or both: 
if u have any questions ask me


----------



## Neon (Sep 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Inuy: *shrugs >.>




Don't shrug!
It's great!
Thank's JH1stGen

Edit-
Can anyone fix my avatar up to max size and put borders around it 
The link to original pic is
You'll have to scroll down to see the smilies. Some of the code is next to the smilies, but they don't work in this forum.


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 29, 2005)

Thx jh1st and chaur! =)



			
				froboy2 said:
			
		

> Requesting a Rock Lee sig or Haku sig
> 
> Stock: Rock Lee:You'll have to scroll down to see the smilies. Some of the code is next to the smilies, but they don't work in this forum. u can change the background how ever u want
> Haku: i know i need i stock but i couldnt find a good 1 so i would appreciate it if u found one for me
> ...


ill do the rock lee one asap.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Sep 29, 2005)

I have an avatar request. I'm asking chauronity, because he did a good job on my current avatar and sig, but anyone can take it.

Stock: Sidoro
Size: 100x100 or 150x150
Text: Hitokiri Battousai or Kenshin, whatever you wanna do

I know the stock is dark. Tell me if it's TOO dark.Thx in advance!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 29, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> Can anyone fix my avatar up to max size and put borders around it
> The link to original pic is
> Link removed


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 29, 2005)

Nara Twiggie said:
			
		

> It's been awhile since I requested. I'd like a sig/banner. Now the stock I want to use is from pictures, so it may be kinda hard, but if yuou could do it I'd love you forever.
> 
> Size: 400x175
> Text: Twiggie
> ...



  I'll keep looking for better pics.





I'll keep looking.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 30, 2005)

Manda;


----------



## Neon (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks great, but I need it to be 125x125 not 150x150
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Kaleidovision (Sep 30, 2005)

My first time here  .. and this is a very interesting thread indeed hehe. I have brought you 2 requests.

1. I would like a nice *border around my avatar*. You can make it static(the border) or include some sort of motion if you like, and preferably don't use black&white but something colorful. Hope that works 


2. I found this nice gif on the net, but there's some stuff missing... first I'd like it to *slow down* (I'm getting epileptic from watching it), to *turn it clockwise 90?* then to add a *nice firm border *(in a corresponding colorscheme) and perhaps *include my username in a couple of frames *of the animation (and each time in a different area if possible).



Thanks in advance, rep for anyone who takes the job


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 30, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Manda;



ZOMG~!  

[lovelovelovelovereprepreprep] It's bootiful!  

Thank you so very much!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 30, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> Looks great, but I need it to be 125x125 not 150x150
> Sorry for the confusion



 heres the resize


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 30, 2005)

Froboy: hope ya like..sry i have no catchy name im no good w/ that stuff =p


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 30, 2005)

is mine done yet? any of them? or have u even started it yet?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks endless rain the sig looks awsome


----------



## chauronity (Sep 30, 2005)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#1


#2



That stock was a real pain in the ass, the quality was poor and it was literally impossible to skew into any good direction... And i also lost my creativity while making it, i remade it like 2 times until i decided to make it grunge... too bad if you don't like the grungeness...

I really don't like much how it came out.



			
				Prince itachi said:
			
		

> is mine done yet? any of them? or have u even started it yet?



I sent you an enquiry via PM some time ago, cos the other stock is way too small to be like 550x190 px ... which is like a friggin' wallpaper to me. 425x125 or 400x100 would be more suitable.


----------



## Talvius (Sep 30, 2005)

WOOT WEEK END!!

You know what this means guys?? IM active so i'll wait for the next request and i'll most likely take it MOUHAHAH!


----------



## chauronity (Sep 30, 2005)

Hitokiri Battousai said:
			
		

> I know the stock is dark. Tell me if it's TOO dark.Thx in advance!


I was about to say that it was way too dark, but then i just decided to make something about it... but, next time you've better have a better stock. 

If you don't like the skew or want any changes into the placement of the typo or the font itself, PM to me.


----------



## Mad FISH (Sep 30, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Sig!
> Size- As usual, I really don't care.
> Text- Somewhere on the top "We (heart) Katamari!" and use a Heart pic for the (Heart) and somewhere on the bottom "So Yummy..."
> Stock- Azumanga Azumanga


Seems no one took up my request... well then again the Stock was kinda small... found better stock though...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 30, 2005)

Just wanna let ppl in teh design team know that we have a new addition *Dynomiteguy*


----------



## Tatsuki (Sep 30, 2005)

could someone do mine for me please? ^^

ava: 120 x 120

sig
stock: Azumanga
bg: orange, red, or whatever you think goes nicely with the stock
text: Gohan
size: 400 x 100


----------



## EndlessRain (Sep 30, 2005)

Mad FISH said:
			
		

> Seems no one took up my request... well then again the Stock was kinda small... found better stock though...


hmm ill try this one, think i got an idea =p..hopefully.

oO welcome in Dynomiteguy!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey guys, 

siggie:

Stock: this (Just the Sasuke Pic)

Dimensions: 400x100

Backround: Suprise me please

Text: Meditation

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 1, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> oO welcome in Dynomiteguy!


Hehe thx ^_^
Ill try to do a good job here =O
Edit : Ill do ur request Feat
Edit 2 : Ur sig, Feat :

=O


----------



## chauronity (Oct 1, 2005)

Dynomiteguy, good to have you in our team, you're work is always pure dynamite.


----------



## KageMane (Oct 1, 2005)

Repost no Jutsu!!

I posted this request about 6 pages ago, but it seems nobody saw it. Am I askin 4 something too difficult? plz someone answer!



			
				ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> Hi again guys!
> 
> can u make a 500x100 sig out of this stock plz?
> 
> Text: Master Qui Gon Jinn


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 1, 2005)

=O =O =O =O =) =) =) IT LOOKS DYNOMITE!!! thankyou very very much...^^


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 1, 2005)

Feat said:
			
		

> =O =O =O =O =) =) =) IT LOOKS DYNOMITE!!! thankyou very very much...^^


Your welcome ^_^
Thx Chauronity =D


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 1, 2005)

char do the sig any size u think is best...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 1, 2005)

^
I made something and sent it via PM, evaluate whether it's good or not.

@ SenChain:

That stock is a real pain, got another? It's usable, but the quality is rather low...


----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 1, 2005)

okay ill look for a better one ^^

EDIT:

Link removed


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello, I have a sig and avatar request.

Text: ダンスオブカス (or Dance of Curse if you cant do Japanese characters)
Sig Size: 500x125
Avatar Size: 100x100
Stock:   

Go ahead and tell me if the stock is bad, although I dont think it is... *I'd greatly prefer the Japanese characters to English.*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 1, 2005)

Honest opinion, team of awesomeness: 



Sig material? 

If so, I'm requesting a pimped up siggy with the same dimensions as my current Sasori one! 

Text: Either nothing or "Jinchuuriki"


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 1, 2005)

Mad Fish:


Sry i couldnt fit the other stock, didnt fit =/


----------



## Mad FISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey... I can't see the Katamari... the giant ball is important... oh wait... there is is... man why is it all faded... ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ghost katamari... HAUNTED SIG HAUNTED SIG... *is taking it anyways... atleast it cute*

THANKS!!


----------



## Talvius (Oct 1, 2005)

Tenshi oni i got your request!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 1, 2005)

Danke. =D

Just try and use Naruto and Gaara. 

It's good sig material then?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 1, 2005)

Prince_Itachi's #1 request = Done
Prince_Itachi's #1 request = I'm working on it at the moment. 

PM request by Ruri = Done...





			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> It's good sig material then?


It's a kick-ass type of stock. Just some blending and it'll be ?ber.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 1, 2005)

Wanna give it a shot too, chauronity? =D

Of course, if you're not busy.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 1, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Wanna give it a shot too, chauronity? =D



Nah, let's let Talv finish this one... i'm counting on him. It'll be great, dattebayo!

---

@EndlessRain:

 Wow, nice sig. I just can't make sigs with that filledl of stuff...


----------



## Neenah (Oct 1, 2005)

avy request...

150x150


----------



## chauronity (Oct 1, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> avy request...


----------



## Neenah (Oct 1, 2005)

s....pwetty...ing


----------



## Masah (Oct 2, 2005)

Hallo sig peoples!

Here are the stats..

Stock: Link removed

Size: 415x125

Text: Masah

I don't have any real preferences, I just kind of want it dark/cool/evil, with some dark colors! Thanks so much!


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Oct 2, 2005)

I know I'm probably rthe most annoying person in this thread, but I've seen how much you all rock, and I know you could pull this off(and make it look killer too.)  

Size: 418x181

Text: Twiggie

Stock:   It's a washed-out black and white pic.
Ep 13 is out.


Theme: Acid Trip

Colors: multi-colored swirls

Please, give it a shot.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## f4nt4sy (Oct 2, 2005)

*:d*

im look for a sig

text:f4nt4sy 
coluer:the same as in stock
size:300 x 150
stock:Savah and Minyah



just do any thing with it make make it look gud  thx alot bro


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 2, 2005)

f4nt4sy said:
			
		

> im look for a sig
> 
> text:f4nt4sy
> coluer:the same as in stock
> ...


Read the 1st page -__-
You cant request unless you have 30 posts -__-


----------



## f4nt4sy (Oct 2, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> Read the 1st page -__-
> You cant request unless you have 30 posts -__-


ok then :'( i just joined


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 2, 2005)

Re-posting, just making sure you guys dont forget it. Hope someone's doing it! : 

Text: ダンス・オブ・カース (or Dance of Curse if you cant do Japanese characters)
Sig Size: 500x125
Avatar Size: 100x100
Stock:   

Go ahead and tell me if the stock is bad, although I dont think it is... *I'd greatly prefer the Japanese characters to English.*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anyone make a moving avatar to me with this clip from advent children??
The moviefile is only 1 or 2 seconds......

Size: 150x150
stock:WTF MOMENT

I would appreciate it if someone took the time to make it to me


----------



## KageMane (Oct 2, 2005)

Repost no Jutsu!!

I posted this request about 7 pages ago, but it seems nobody saw it. Am I askin 4 something too difficult? plz someone answer!


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> Hi again guys!
> 
> can u make a 500x100 sig out of this stock plz?
> 
> Text: Master Qui Gon Jinn


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 2, 2005)

Dude ... use the spoiler tag -_-;;


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, I forgot to request the avi with the siggie  

Stock: WTF MOMENT (Just the Sasuke Pic)

Dimensions: 100x100

Animated: if possible

Thanks...


----------



## TEK (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone please make a banner for the Ikkaku FC? Here's a pic that can be used.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Oct 3, 2005)

hi just wondering, my stock is in black n white, do u guys colour in

edit:
okies i'll try any way, just let me know if u guys cant do it.

type: sig

text: floopyliangchu (anywhere)

stock: 

oh and if u do decide to colour it, shes go dark black/brown hair ^^ 
if you could leave the strawberrys there that'd be awesome.
the rest i leave up to you guys.

hope it works out
thanks in advance =]


----------



## Kaleidovision (Oct 3, 2005)

Repost no jutsu  
Wondering if anyone would be willing to take on this request. Thanks.



			
				Kaleidovision said:
			
		

> My first time here  .. and this is a very interesting thread indeed hehe. I have brought you 2 requests.
> 
> 1. I would like a nice *border around my avatar*. You can make it static(the border) or include some sort of motion if you like, and preferably don't use black&white but something colorful. Hope that works
> 
> ...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 3, 2005)

@ Feat
 o_O
@ GhosT#2 :


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 3, 2005)

Thx chaur. =]



			
				ShakeAMaru said:
			
		

> Repost no Jutsu!!
> 
> I posted this request about 7 pages ago, but it seems nobody saw it. Am I askin 4 something too difficult? plz someone answer!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 3, 2005)

How's it going, Talvius?


----------



## KageMane (Oct 3, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Thx chaur. =]



That is awesome THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

Banner request for the Suzuka FC

Stock:


All I need is the text "Suzuka FC" somewhere on there.


----------



## Masah (Oct 3, 2005)

If there was a sig tutorial I'd do it myself >_>


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

I would like to help with the workload on the sigs

AKA Can I lend a hand?


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Oct 3, 2005)

Okay I would like a new sig:

Stock-

*Spoiler*: __ 








One of those, it doesn't matter which. If neither is good enough quality just let me know and I will find something else.

Size-- Preferably 425x125, but if that size is no good for you then it's okay. I am really not too picky.

Colors: I will leave that up to your discreation. Whatever you believe looks best.

Text: The character's name: Atobe Keigo. My username: kakashi_fangirl

Thanks so much to whoever decides to take on this task!


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 3, 2005)

^ Nah the stocks are fine, ill post sig tomoz morning.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 3, 2005)

Can someone color this and turn it into a 125x125 avatar?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcum in inuyasha   

So what's ur perference? U can look at the 1st post as an example =]


----------



## Misk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm I can do Anime/Manga(pre-coloured)/Some 3D


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice ... welcum to teh Team Inuyasha =D


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome Inu ^__^


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome in Inu! =]

K_F:


----------



## chauronity (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome inu ^^


----------



## Neon (Oct 4, 2005)

Not sure if this is easy to do or not, but i was wondering if someone could edit my two sigs so that the Temari_Guy says Neon


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 4, 2005)

To do that the PSD file is needed, otherwise its impossible XP
also ur top 1 is a GIF so thats even harder =/


----------



## Neon (Oct 4, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> To do that the PSD file is needed, otherwise its impossible XP
> also ur top 1 is a GIF so thats even harder =/



Would the person who made the sigs be able to do it?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 4, 2005)

If he/she still has the PSD file, then yes =P


----------



## Crowe (Oct 4, 2005)

I wont be able to take many requests this month. Just got a parttime job and i seriously need to go to school >.>


----------



## Neon (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, then I need JH1stGen and I think Pek, to do this


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 4, 2005)

I am guessing this is a relatively simple request, can I please have my avatar edited so it has a black border please?


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 4, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> @ Feat
> o_O
> @ GhosT#2 :




THANKYOU! its looks dynomite, lol glitter xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont save files based on the request i did ... so i cannot help u Neon

w00t ... 1000 post:amazed


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Oct 4, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Welcome in Inu! =]
> 
> K_F:



Sugoi! It looks wonderful! Thank you soooo much!! <3333


----------



## Oompje (Oct 4, 2005)

I would like to reqeust a sig:

Size: 400x125 
Text: Radical Edward, Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky IV, Oompje (do with the text what you think is best )
Stock: 

Style: I would like to see atleast 3 of the 5 ED's from that wallpaper in the sig, leave the one on the right where she jumps out of it. If you think one of the others doesn't fit in then that's fine with me. I don't want it to be blended as much as the sig I have atm(ED has to be more visible,less vague). And if possible I would like to see an ED partly stick out of the border of the sig 

Hope the stock is good enough and the reqeust isn't to hard


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 4, 2005)

In case itll be missed since its on a previous page, ill post it again. 

Could anyone color this and resize it to 125x125?


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 4, 2005)

Just in case Talvius is too busy or forgot, I'd like to bring up my request from three pages ago: 

TOWNL's

I'd also like to put another request in: 

Stock: 



Text: Sabaku no Gaara

Dimensions: w/e works


----------



## K-deps (Oct 4, 2005)

Naruto kyubi sig request:


STOCK: (if u find a better one of him in kyubii feel free 2 use it )

TEXT: "froboy2" and "I Will Not Lose"

BACKGROUND: Wow me: 


Thanks, if u have any qiestions ask me


----------



## Sho (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey what's up JH1st and everyone else.  I was wondering if I could get two more sigs since I know you're the best.^^

Here it is:

Size:  425X125 preferably

Here's the stock:  

Text:  "Take the devil's fruit"  and then my user name "Sho"

Maybe a good looking border or whatever would be nice.

#2:
Same size as the one above

Stock:  

Text:  "Insanity runs in the blood"  

Special request:  Can you change the background into something more "eviler" looking?XD  Maybe more darker or more dynamic or whatever looks better.  And also not have the "King of Fighters" text on there


Anyways hope you consider making this, and if you do, I can definitely wait for it.  Thanks for considering the request!


----------



## Serp (Oct 5, 2005)

hi would like to request another sig
size=550x160
text=ABARA RENJI
STOCK=http://img333.imageshack.us/img333/2526/renji025es.jpg
OR


PLEASE COULD YOU MAKE IT LOOK GOOD USE LOTS OF RED AND WRITE DROX IN THE TOP CORNER THX


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 6, 2005)

...what's going on, JH and chauronity? How's everyone else? Lovely!

I'm actually requesting a simple FC banner. Nothing special, it's just for the Hef-C.



*Text:*
Hef-C

*Size*
FC-banner sized. If you could, please make two separate banners in two different sizes. One the same size as my Shinobi's Smile banner, and the other as small as my Uzumaki Naruto FC banner that's in the "Additional FC" spoiler button.

Heh, my request probably won't get done in a long time since you have anxious people here...


----------



## TEK (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi, I would like to request a sig. Here's the stock:



If you kinda make it a dark feel to it since it was a "darker" anime that'd be great. If you could also include the *text "Speed Grapher"* and *"The Elephant King"* that'd be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 6, 2005)

For the guy who requested the naruto and gaara sig just to let you know that you will have your sig before saturady^^


----------



## Masah (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm reporting this from 3 pages ago.

Hallo sig peoples!

Here are the stats..

Stock: verb site

Size: 415x125

Text: Masah

I don't have any real preferences, I just kind of want it dark/cool/evil, with some dark colors! Thanks so much!



 Thanks again


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Oct 7, 2005)

srry to change my request if someone already started working on it, but i decided against the above one.  but i have a different sig request now

stock: 
text: The Band of Random
size: whatever u think looks good


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 7, 2005)

hmm some of the stocks here in the requests are either too small or bad quality ._.



			
				Sho said:
			
		

> Hey what's up JH1st and everyone else.  I was wondering if I could get two more sigs since I know you're the best.^^
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


ill work on teh 2nd one asap.
and masahs too.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 7, 2005)

can i have a siggy made formm this

stock:

text: S.U.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 7, 2005)

> hmm some of the stocks here in the requests are either too small or bad quality ._.


 
Was mine one of them?




> Banner request for the Suzuka FC
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


 
If it is just let me know, I'll get a new stock.


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 7, 2005)

^ nah ures is fine xD

Sho:


Masah:


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 7, 2005)

how long will this take....


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 7, 2005)

Go read the FAQ =\


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 7, 2005)

ok sry... but does that mean its to big or should i just shut up and wait?


----------



## Sho (Oct 7, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ^ nah ures is fine xD
> 
> Sho:



Thank you so much!  It's incredible, I really like what you've done with it and I'm very pleased with the result.^^

Hopefully I can get the other sig later too, but this is just great so far right now.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 7, 2005)

Sho: here is the otherone: Limited color choices and a pretty limited stock(my excuse) :






If you want the same text in sig 2 as in the others, it could be fixed


----------



## Sho (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, that is just perfect right there Tasmo!  Thanks so much for that, both of them came out better than I hoped for.  I am really liking the first one you did the most, though I'll save both the images.^^

If you can change the text, it'll be great, but you don't have to worry about it if it's gonna take time.  I'm perfectly happy with that if you don't have the time.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 7, 2005)

TenshiOni Here it is finally and hope you like it!


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 7, 2005)

I love it. : 

Forget about the PM I sent though. I've decided it looks best without text. :


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 7, 2005)

You're in a Gaara/Naruto mood, ain't ya? ^__^

Oh, and I'd like to thank chauronity, again, for the FC banner. +Repped+.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 7, 2005)

Indeed. :


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 7, 2005)

i still havent resved mine..


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi! Not a ava request but I would like to ask:

Did anyone on the team make this signature? >>>


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)

InEviTabLe.SiN said:
			
		

> Hi! Not a ava request but I would like to ask:
> 
> Did anyone on the team make this signature? >>>


I seriously doubt it =/


----------



## Crowe (Oct 8, 2005)

Naara Twiggie; Isnt 624x281 a bit to big? Max sig size for the forum is 550x


----------



## Notaku (Oct 8, 2005)

Ava request

Size: 1. 120x120 2. 100x100
stock: 279 PG.16 CG
text: Sia and Notaku small in a corner


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 8, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> can i have a siggy made form this
> 
> stock:
> 
> text: S.U.



ya i had this request last page and it shouldent ake that long... all i wanted was the text put in...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 8, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> ya i had this request last page and it shouldent ake that long... all i wanted was the text put in...


Do you want that same size and just add stock or a sig? o-O
If you want it in a sig, then adding the scroll will be impossible, cause if u make it smaller u wont see the text XP


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 8, 2005)

Could someone make a sig for me with Temari and Tenten??

Size: 350x120
text: GhosT #2
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 8, 2005)

Could someone please make me a WWE related signature, and a matching avatar? I will rep ya, and give credit.

*Signature:*
*Color scheme of Sig:* Blue/Purple
*Size of sig:* Wdth:430pix Hght:129
*Name/text on Sig: *True strength comes from the heart...
*Pictures/Stock: *
Link removed

Link removed

*Avatar:*
*Color scheme of Sig:* Blue/Purple
*Pictures/Stock: *
Link removed
*Size of sig:* Wdth:133 Hght:140


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 8, 2005)

its ok if a bit of it cuts off as long as the text and my initals are there


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Oct 8, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Naara Twiggie; Isnt 624x281 a bit to big? Max sig size for the forum is 550x



Wow, I sould've realized that.  Fixed it.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 8, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> Ava request
> 
> Size: 1. 120x120 2. 100x100
> stock: Link removed
> text: Sia and Notaku small in a corner



Copy paste -style.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 8, 2005)

Ojisama said:
			
		

> In case itll be missed since its on a previous page, ill post it again.
> 
> Could anyone color this and resize it to 125x125?



I guess i can, thought i don't have much time. So, fast colored girlie (the speed indeed showes and clearly ._. *oh no*)... made her red-headed , cos reds are always teh smexiest and lustiest girls around. And i really don't like much how the eyes came out, i should've redrew those. 


​
And don't say that she's Chidori >_>


----------



## Masah (Oct 9, 2005)

My band needs an album cover, can anyone make a tricked out album cover

Dimensions: 300x300
Text: Sabotage

And make it however you want, we're kind of a punk band, so explosives, cool art, whatever you think would look cool!

Thanks in advance


----------



## chauronity (Oct 9, 2005)

^

About the one above my posts... whoever does it, don't use any stocks (without permission), cos it can cause  some copyright problems. 
But, if it's for private use with no marketing purposes, the situation is completely different.

Someone might also wanna his/her share if it's gonna be an official thingy


----------



## TEK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, I'd like to request another sig. I posted a request earlier for a speed grapher sig which I'd still like to have done if possible, but I also would like to have this one made into a sig.

If you could make 2 possible sigs, one with the text: "Mai-Hime" and one with the text: "Mai-Hime" and "The Elephant King"

Stock:


----------



## Notaku (Oct 9, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Copy paste -style.



dude u rock there great rep ya if i can


----------



## Crowe (Oct 9, 2005)

Elephant and Froboy2; Those stocks are hard to work with, get new? 0:


----------



## chauronity (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, they arent' that bad IMHO. Needs just some creativity ...


----------



## K-deps (Oct 9, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Elephant and Froboy2; Those stocks are hard to work with, get new? 0:



im havin alot of trouble finding a good stock 

i would really appreciate it if som1 found a stock for me and make the sig


----------



## Lingz (Oct 9, 2005)

Report no Jutsu!  



			
				~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks for working on the sig, I've just found a much better quality stock on my second stock I posted eariler. This should help alot:
> 
> Type- Sig
> Size- Any (Edit: Preferably smaller than first sig.)
> ...



And thanks again for the first sig chauronity.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 9, 2005)

I have now posted about 3 times, and the first post was at least a week and a half ago, so I want to know if anyone's going to do this!!!
----------------------------
Text: ダンスオブカス
Sig Size: 500x125
Avatar Size: 100x100
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








The japanese characters mean Dance of Curse, but if you can, use the japanese, not english. THX!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 9, 2005)

Dont post in multiple request thread. You already posted your request over at Celes sig shop.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 9, 2005)

omfg... i posted mine yesterday and it isnt done yet all i wanted was the text put in!

and some 1 neg reped me for asking why its taking so long!


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 9, 2005)

i posted my current sig in both threads. Ya know why? Chauronity/JH1st/etc do different styles than celes-chan. And no one in this thread has many any response about my request at all, not "we're working on it" or even "bad stock" or anything!!!


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2005)

ダンスオブカス said:
			
		

> i posted my current sig in both threads. Ya know why? Chauronity/JH1st/etc do different styles than celes-chan. And no one in this thread has many any response about my request at all, not "we're working on it" or even "bad stock" or anything!!!




You act like they don't have lives of their own.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 9, 2005)

*Alot of work...*

Hey guys, I am trying to get a sig for every Akatsuki member. It would be fantasic if you guys would make me a sig from the following 5 stocks! If you have any questions, just PM me! Thanks alot guys!


*Special Request:*
Signature: I would like one of each signature with the Akatsuki's member name. (I posted the names above the stocks)

*Signature Stats:*
Size: 415x125
Text: Archssor


Tobi:
Click  for the picture. (I cant have more than 5 pictures.)

Deidara:


Hoshigaki Kisame:


Zetsu:


Uchiha Itachi:


----------



## Talvius (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey look if its so easy to put letters on a picture why dont you do it yourself...You know we have our own personnal life so if you cant understand that then dont request anymore cause obviously you think your so important but guess what we have many other request and we also have a life outside the forum that we have to deal with..

The least you can do is show a little respect...you dont even deserve to get your request.... Hopefully for you the one who is doing your request is more tolerant then me cause if it would of been me you would never receive the picture of yours cause thats really rude...I hope you got the message..


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 9, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> I guess i can, thought i don't have much time. So, fast colored girlie (the speed indeed showes and clearly ._. *oh no*)... made her red-headed , cos reds are always teh smexiest and lustiest girls around. And i really don't like much how the eyes came out, i should've redrew those.
> 
> 
> ​
> And don't say that she's Chidori >_>


Hey thats some awesome coloring work. Darn i shouldve said who she was. Shes Tifa from FFVII. The colorings wrong, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 9, 2005)

avy request....;3

150X150

this thread


----------



## Crowe (Oct 9, 2005)

ダンスオブカス said:
			
		

> i posted my current sig in both threads. Ya know why? Chauronity/JH1st/etc do different styles than celes-chan. And no one in this thread has many any response about my request at all, not "we're working on it" or even "bad stock" or anything!!!


I can understand if you want different signatures but asking for same signature in 2 shops is a "no-no".

*SakashiUchina*; Thank you and good bye. We wont do your request due to your bitchy attitude. I will delete more whine post by you.

K.thx. bye


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 9, 2005)

Yussie-chan said:
			
		

> avy request....;3
> 
> 150X150
> 
> this thread




;3


----------



## chauronity (Oct 9, 2005)

v3.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 9, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Avatar: I would like one of each avatar plain. (No text)


----------



## Neenah (Oct 9, 2005)

thank ya charon and DG....s...<3


----------



## TEK (Oct 9, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Elephant and Froboy2; Those stocks are hard to work with, get new? 0:


Ok, no problem. I'll post 2 different stocks and I guess whichever is easier for you guys to do then go for it. Thanks again for doing this guys.

Stock 1: 


Text for above pic: "Mai-Hime" and if if possible to fit "The Elephant King"

Stock 2:


Text for this pic: "Natsuki Kuga"

I think I'd prefer to have the second stock done as a sig but you guys can do whichever is easier to make into a sig. If the stocks are still difficult to use, please let me know and I'll try to find some better ones. Once again, thank you for doing this.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks alot man! You rock!


----------



## Archssor (Oct 9, 2005)

You don't need to tripple post. If I were you, I would delete the other 2. Trust me...


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 9, 2005)

Oooh, I'd like to make a simple request, guys. 

Chauronity, or anyone else who wants to, could you simply make a 150 x 150 size version of each of those Akatsuki avatars, with the exception of Sasori?


----------



## Archssor (Oct 9, 2005)

XD!!! Your going to make yours better than mine, blast. Get on MSN, I want to show you something. ^_^


----------



## Talvius (Oct 9, 2005)

lol MDK spamming to get his post count up.. nice try^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Notaku (Oct 10, 2005)

Sig request



> Stock:Sort of a new pic
> Creator: Chauronity
> Text: SIA and somewhere in a corner Notaku
> Size: 400x100
> detail: make it match the ava u made


----------



## chauronity (Oct 10, 2005)

Just posting a good place to pic those Naruto stocks...

- Naruto - Kun.com - 

---

The raw of the froboy's avvy, ie. a better source


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Oct 10, 2005)

Shino's a Bad Man said:
			
		

> srry to change my request if someone already started working on it, but i decided against the above one.  but i have a different sig request now
> 
> stock:
> text: The Band of Random
> size: whatever u think looks good



hope u dont mind a little request bump, this was a few pages back


----------



## Talvius (Oct 10, 2005)

isnt it a lil small?
can you please try to find a bigger one? ^^


----------



## Shino's a Bad Man (Oct 10, 2005)

321x453 is small 0.o...
well ill look for one...


----------



## TEK (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a quick question that anyone who knows how to can answer. How do you make a gif file. I have a lot of pictures I want to use for my avy but I don't know to make my avatar look like a slideshow. I've noticed that some like Archssor have done it so I kinda would like to do so as well. So if someone could tell me how, that'd be great. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2005)

I would like to request a sig.

Can the sig be the normal standard sig size? I think it is 350x150 but I'm not sure... (It's the size of the Hitsugaya sig) and stock is: Direct Link to chapter

And on the bottom left corner can you write, Akasun?

Thanks in advamce!
Akasun


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2005)

drox said:
			
		

> hi would like to request another sig
> size=550x160
> text=ABARA RENJI
> STOCK=http://img333.imageshack.us/img333/2526/renji025es.jpg
> ...


im reposting cos i posted this ages ago and noone answered


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 10, 2005)

Akasun said:
			
		

> I would like to request a sig.
> 
> Can the sig be the normal standard sig size? I think it is 350x150 but I'm not sure... (It's the size of the Hitsugaya sig) and stock is: Direct Link to chapter
> 
> ...


Hmm dont think you could direct-link?


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 10, 2005)

does anyone know where chauronity is because i am still waiting for my sig after two weeks...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 10, 2005)

*Repost No Jutsu*



			
				GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Could someone make a sig for me with Temari and Tenten??
> 
> Size: 350x120
> text: GhosT #2
> ...



Made this request couple of pages ago, wondered if anyone is on it??

No pressure......


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 10, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> You act like they don't have lives of their own.


No I dont. I know they have lives, but last time I had the sig after a couple days, and the person working on it kept me informed (thx chauronity!). this time, I don't even know if someone's started it.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Hmm dont think you could direct-link?



Sorry about that. :sad 

Here it's uploaded on my imageshack. Going too far 6666 hits

Thanks!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I have waited about a 2 weeks since my last sig request ^^ I hope that was enough, this siggie is for my friend GDS, and it is a 3D siggie so I guess talvius is the best choice for it, according to the first post ^^.

Stock:  (the guy and vehicle ^^
Size: 180x500
Text: Guardian Deathscythe
You Stupid Noobs Make Me Sick!
Font: Something like this one: Link removed

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 10, 2005)

Can anyone make me a tenten sig?
This is the only good stock i can find at the mo, but if you can find a better one then could you use that please? ^^

stock: Going too far 6666 hits
size: 345 x 85
Text: Tenten
Colour: Pink/red
avatar: 110 x 110

thanks in advance


----------



## K-deps (Oct 10, 2005)

id like to request a shino sig

STOCK:
if that stock is bad tell me and ill look for another one 

TEXT: "froboy2" and "Silent But Deadly"

if u have any questions ask me


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 11, 2005)

Surprise me!

Dun have to be big or anything, I just needsa new sig :xp

If you really need more info, just PM me.


----------



## MKD (Oct 11, 2005)

Stock:
Dimension:550x110
Text:Take out the 2 and put MKD to the bottom right

Colors:Text grey 
Plz take your time

2nd:A avatar to plz just mess with it same stock as sig


----------



## soulslayer_urahara (Oct 11, 2005)

can i have a sig wit urahara and says (soulslayer_urahara)

can it be 400x200
can it be like bluesh in color
stock:Link removed


----------



## Bass (Oct 11, 2005)

soulslayer_urahara said:
			
		

> can i have a sig wit urahara and says (soulslayer_urahara)
> 
> can it be 400x200
> can it be like bluesh in color
> stock:Link removed




Did you even read the title before clicking?


----------



## Masah (Oct 11, 2005)

Masah said:
			
		

> My band needs an album cover, can anyone make a tricked out album cover
> 
> Dimensions: 300x300
> Text: Sabotage
> ...



No one replied, so I'm reposting.

Thanks, again.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Oct 12, 2005)

floopyliangchu said:
			
		

> hi just wondering, my stock is in black n white, do u guys colour in
> 
> edit:
> okies i'll try any way, just let me know if u guys cant do it.
> ...



hey guys posted this abt 10 days ago and i dont think i've seen any replies, so i hope someone can do this job.
if its too much work a reply saying that would b appreciated too.
thanks.


----------



## soulslayer_urahara (Oct 12, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Did you even read the title before clicking?


omg...sry i didnt read the part wit 30 over posts(damit),guess ill have to come bak later!


----------



## Neenah (Oct 12, 2005)

Avatar requests!

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


150x150

two with a single black border and other two with double border...
.
.
.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 12, 2005)

Prince Itachi, sorry, my PM box is fucked up so i couldn't get your reply at all? You sent one, eh?

Looks like i started to hate the Hinata stock and detest that siggie, so please get me an another stock if you can. Or better hinata... 
Sorry. 

---

Sent Notaku some stuff via PM

---

Sent Nukeshroom some stuff  via PM

---

Sent Tenshioni some stuff via PM

---

Looks like that i'm pretty much alone this week, since others has some stuff to do.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 12, 2005)

can you make one with this picture with the text:
Silent But Deadly...   Prince Itachi


----------



## Bass (Oct 12, 2005)

Sig request!



With the text: Jump to it!


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 12, 2005)

Akasun said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. :sad
> 
> Here it's uploaded on my imageshack. Link removed
> 
> Thanks!


ok sry bout that ill have it asap.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 12, 2005)

my previous request wasn't done in a week and a half, and I want to change the request a little bit anyway, so here it is:

sig size: 500x100
avatar size: 110x110
sig text: [dance of curse]
style: something dark...
stock: Link removed
Link removed
 (head for avy, maybe?)


----------



## Nathan (Oct 12, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ok sry bout that ill have it asap.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 12, 2005)

And a little request from me too... never ever think us as a stupid siggie vending machine, remember that we're humans too. And we're doing this for fun, so those requests that are too hard, are easily left undone. 

Just read the last 20 pages, and everybody didn't have a good attitude. That's why i wrote this. 

[/end of my little randomness]


----------



## Jotun (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello there just a little request to you awsome art dudes lol

*Sig Size:* 320 x 240
*Sig Text:* a faded "Avenger" somewhere maybe towards the bottom,dark red and use any font/text style looks good to you
*Stock:* 

I think it would be sweet if you could make the sharingan spin slowly in the eyes, some movement. Also I would like a black/red time warp thing goin on that makes u focus on Sasukes face. If you could put some glowing cursed seal flame things on his face that would make me one happy mexican


----------



## floopyliangchu (Oct 13, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> And a little request from me too... never ever think us as a stupid siggie vending machine, remember that we're humans too. And we're doing this for fun, so those requests that are too hard, are easily left undone.
> 
> Just read the last 20 pages, and everybody didn't have a good attitude. That's why i wrote this.
> 
> [/end of my little randomness]



i agree that some could have been politer and appreciate wot u guys do, but then again i dont tink i was rude but i feel as if i've been ignored as a number of people after me have had the requests done.
if someone decides to do the job i ask for and replies to me saying it'll take a few weeks thats totally cool, im not rushing noone. just a reply would be nice.
cheers.


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey! A new month a new siggy!!! I haven't been able to get on the comp lately so my post count hasn't budged. I will make an attempt to increase several ranks!!!

Anyway can I have two sig/avy requests? If only one at a time..do the Ichigo Kurosaki one first anyway here they are!

Ichigo Kurosaki Sig...

Stock: 
How to do it: Notice how there are sorta 2 ichigos? i want to get the one that stands out and not the one in the background. and you will have to put it on the right of the banner cos his hair is cut off slighlty.
size: if possible make the width (up/down) smaller than my current sig and make length (left/right) longer. 
Text: main - Ichigo Kurosaki then under that could you please put Misunderstood, Brave, Strong and Determined like how you did my edward one with fullmetal alchemist and then edward elric under. also i want my uder name in it too please in a corner!!! InEviTabLe.SiN!!! in avvy could you have ichigo kurosaki in top left corner in a small font, and my user name in bottom right in same font. THANKS!!

Cloud Strife Siggy!!!
Stock: 
How to do it: I want you to catch as much of cloud as possible. make sure you cut him from the bigger version of the stock and not the smaller version cos the smaller version makes it look blurry.  (yellow hair dude is cloud)
size: same as what i wrote above
Text: Cloud Strife. thats all, then my username in a corner. same with avvy..Cloud Strife in top right hand and InEviTabLe.SiN in bottom left. 

if you can do both u are a great guy.

YOU WILL BE SUPER CREDITED


----------



## Crowe (Oct 13, 2005)

Im closing this for now. If JH1stgen or anyone else in the team have any objections then PM me. People doesnt seem to understand that we also have school / work and tests/mid terms coming up now.



*Opened*


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

*froboy2*:


*Senchain;*




Fuck i made 3 others that endless/chauronity already made 0: 

Anyway, to your people that im ignoring. I wont do 500x signatures. Thats banner/splash size imo. :/

Edit: Bass i tried yours.
- Wasnt really any room for normal brushing since you wanted both stocks so it had to be overbrushing only, tried new stuff;


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

hi
stock:
size:400x150
text: cartoon 
For coluor I would just like anything that looks best really, thanks


----------



## Bass (Oct 15, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Edit: Bass i tried yours.
> - Wasnt really any room for normal brushing since you wanted both stocks so it had to be overbrushing only, tried new stuff;




Thanks. *Reps*


It's very cool.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all 

this is what i want:

*Sig Size: 350x125*
*Text:*Mad About You... and my name somewhere*
*Color:*it doesnt' matter, but it has to look dark
*Stock:* 

Take your time, i understand the
whole bussy thing =P

_*about my username...
you dun have to put my whole
username, you can shorten it =]_


----------



## K-deps (Oct 15, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> *froboy2*:



Thanks so much Tasmo looks nice *reps*

ther red font looks cool


----------



## Misk (Oct 15, 2005)

Shinigami Angel


You dont have to use I just wanted to give it a try >.>


----------



## 8018 (Oct 15, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Shinigami Angel
> 
> 
> You dont have to use I just wanted to give it a try >.>




o.o
that was fast XD

i like it


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Oct 15, 2005)

My topic hasn't been posted in a long time...so
Heya. As you can see, it's kinda weird to have sigs that state Eclipse while your username is Dark Shadow. So I'd like someone to make me the following avatar and signature using....

Signature
Size: 400x100
Text: Dark Shadow in a small, nice looking font
Stock:  (fanart allowed to use as stock??)
Here's part 1, archived for your enjoyment 
if making a second signature isn't impossible, I'd like this stock to be used
Avatar
Size: 150x150
Text: DS in same font as signature
Stock: a mirror
Thank you! *^^*


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

Both sig stocks doesnt work DS


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's part 1, archived for your enjoyment 


If the first link doesn't work..
Here's part 1, archived for your enjoyment 
Here's part 1, archived for your enjoyment 
Find BoltStryke, click Image 2


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Oct 15, 2005)

Heya.. I think you missed me.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 15, 2005)

Heya i dont think i did it and heya we dont go after a list.


----------



## Talvius (Oct 15, 2005)

Im ready to take a request?


----------



## floopyliangchu (Oct 15, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Im ready to take a request?



awesome, i'll take you up on that offer then =]

type: sig
stock: 
could u please colour it for me?
only thing i ask is that u keep her hair black or dark brown.
text: floopyliangchu
size: up to you

hope you can do it, AND take ur time ^^
thanks in advance


----------



## faults (Oct 16, 2005)

Sig Request 
stock: 
Have a little quote that says "Forever Dreaming"
Do whatever you like with regards to sig size, text, and color. Whatever you feel is best . Thank you so much and keep up the good work.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 16, 2005)

Sig Request  
Size - 560  X 160
Text - Uchiha Inkatomi (bottom right corner, or where ever it looks best)
Stock -  Link removed
on the image there is black on the top and bottom(it kinda makes the pic look like you are watching widescreen tv,), could you cut that off? I really dont want that part to be in the sig.
  you'll see what im talking about when you look at the pic. 

Take your time, and if you have chosen to do this *please let me know* so im not thinking im being ignored.
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

ElephantKING's and InevitableSIN's  request done. 

---



			
				faults said:
			
		

> Sig Request
> stock:
> Have a little quote that says "Forever Dreaming"
> Do whatever you like with regards to sig size, text, and color. Whatever you feel is best . Thank you so much and keep up the good work.



teh link wurks inte ... 

Those DA links aren't usually working direct-linked, so care to share it again?



			
				Uchiha Inkatomi said:
			
		

> Sig Request
> Size - 560  X 160
> Text - Uchiha Inkatomi (bottom right corner, or where ever it looks best)
> Stock -  Link removed
> ...



Looks like a ready sig for me, just some effects spicing up might be needed. So basically just cutting it smaller will do?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> So wait, I don't understand.  Do you have to have a picture already, because if you do this is starting to make a little sense.



Yeah, you should bring your own images ... 
like that it's easier to do it, cos we know what the user might want from it, and we doesn't have time to browse all around the internet after some random pic. 

So, you provide the stocks, it works the best that way.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

Dark Shadow said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skewed, sharpened and used some certain effects. Font is "century gothic". 

 | 

Adorable stock.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Could someone make a sig for me Tenten??
> 
> Size: 350x120
> text: GhosT #2
> ...



Is it too hard? Just wondering, cause if it's too hard just tell me


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Is it too hard? Just wondering, cause if it's too hard just tell me



It's not, but i'd rather make a sig with 1 stock.  It's small i mean. 

---

*/FORGOT WHO's REQUEST THIS WAS*

Rasengan vs. Chidori ... played a little with dublicated stocks, dublicated and erased ... the original arrangement was nowhere near like this.


----------



## Tia-Kun (Oct 16, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> It's not, but i'd rather make a sig with 1 stock.  It's small i mean.
> 
> ---
> 
> Rasengan vs. Chidori ... played a little with dublicated stocks, dublicated and erased ... the original arrangement was nowhere near like this.



Then could you make one with just Tenten in it?? 

And make it a little bigger?? To: #400x140


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Then could you make one with just Tenten in it??
> 
> And make it a little bigger?? To: #480x140



The stock is bad, so i'm either gonna  use the Temari, or gonna get some other Tenten. 

Good stokk = quality equals to MY current.

*edit*

Using this, ok?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

Found another pic of her, is this is no good then just use the one you found :



And just make it 400x140 if you could ??


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

Dumdumdum...

*Tenten:*


*Tenten "deluxe" with dotpixels:*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Dumdumdum...
> 
> *Tenten:*
> 
> ...



Not to nag, but could you put my Name in it??

GhosT #2


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

Which one of those? Any certain spot? Any special effects, like commas or stars?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

the one without dot-pixels and right under Tenten enter the dragon??


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you so much!!

I really appreciate it


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2005)

request please!
stock:
size:400x150
text: cartoon
For colour I would just like anything that looks best really, thanks


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2005)

floopyliangchu said:
			
		

> awesome, i'll take you up on that offer then =]
> 
> type: sig
> stock:
> ...


I am so sry i thnik i forgot to mention to the boss of this that i dont do coloring i suck badly sry man...


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Oct 16, 2005)

Repost no Jutsu

Talvius I posted this about 4 pages back, ^^ hope its not too much trouble.



			
				Feat said:
			
		

> Well I have waited about a 2 weeks since my last sig request ^^ I hope that was enough, this siggie is for my friend GDS, and it is a 3D siggie so I guess talvius is the best choice for it, according to the first post ^^.
> 
> Stock:  (the guy and vehicle ^^
> Size: 180x500
> ...


----------



## Talvius (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh i didnt see this..

aight i'll do it!^.^


----------



## faults (Oct 16, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> ElephantKING's and InevitableSIN's  request done.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll just repeat the whole request with a different link

Originally Posted by faults
Sig Request
stock: 
Have a little quote that says "Forever Dreaming"
Do whatever you like with regards to sig size, text, and color. Whatever you feel is best . Thank you so much and keep up the good work.


----------



## Valdens (Oct 16, 2005)

ok, heres my request. 
i want this one in the center of it all:

then these surrounding it:        

and then finally on top or it all "SuperValdens"

can you do that????? it would rok.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 16, 2005)

I see you guys are taking requests again, so I'll repost mine. It's fine if it takes a while, but if someone's gonna do it.... _tell me_, so I dont think i'm being ignored.
-----------------
sig size: 500x100
avatar size: 110x110
sig text: Illidan, and under it [dance of curse]
style: something dark...
stock: Link removed
Link removed
 (head for avy, maybe?)


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 17, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> ElephantKING's and InevitableSIN's  request done.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



yea basically. just add Uchiha Inkatomi in like the bottom right corner, size it  and spice it up the way you want or whatever and im satified.
heres the request again so you dont have to go back to the other pages to search for it:

Sig Request
Size - 560 X 160
Text - Uchiha Inkatomi (bottom right corner, or where ever it looks best)
Stock - Link removed
on the image there is black on the top and bottom(it kinda makes the pic look like you are watching widescreen tv,), could you cut that off? I really dont want that part to be in the sig.
you'll see what im talking about when you look at the pic. 
THANKS


----------



## Jotun (Oct 17, 2005)

Should i repost my request? or was it too hard to do? sum1 plz let me know lol idc just dont want to be checkin back everyday for no reason 

thanks


----------



## Tia-Kun (Oct 17, 2005)

Stock - 
Kurosaki
Kurosaki
Kurosaki




Sizes - Your choice
Colours - your choice
Text - Your choice

Thanks in advance if anyone decides to take it ^^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 17, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> request please!
> stock:
> size:400x150
> text: cartoon
> For colour I would just like anything that looks best really, thanks



Very hard and bitchy stock, impossible to be skewed or anything, i found even brushing around it very hard. Tried something thought... 



I personally don't like it much (at all actually), but if it pleases you, ok. I'd rather use another, better stock.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2005)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:
			
		

> yea basically. just add Uchiha Inkatomi in like the bottom right corner, size it  and spice it up the way you want or whatever and im satified.
> heres the request again so you dont have to go back to the other pages to search for it:
> 
> Sig Request
> ...


Chauronity seems to have done your request already on the previous page:


560 x is almost to big.


----------



## Seany (Oct 17, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> Very hard and bitchy stock, impossible to be skewed or anything, i found even brushing around it very hard. Tried something thought...
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't like it much (at all actually), but if it pleases you, ok. I'd rather use another, better stock.



aww ok then, thanks anyway


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 17, 2005)

can anyone make a siggie for me plz?
any size that you think fits best (preferably 550x160)...
TEXT: Don't Underestimate...
        Prince Itachi
stock:
make it look good plz thanks...


----------



## Tatsuki (Oct 17, 2005)

Sankyuu Pek 



			
				peK said:
			
		

> .us/img388/2791/froboy26pb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *Senchain;*


----------



## Neenah (Oct 17, 2005)

avy request!

NejiTen

NejiTen

NejiTen

NejiTen

NejiTen

NejiTen

NejiTen

150x150
not too close-up
if possible some of the avys can have colored borders...


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 17, 2005)

Renamu Illidan said:
			
		

> I see you guys are taking requests again, so I'll repost mine. It's fine if it takes a while, but if someone's gonna do it.... _tell me_, so I dont think i'm being ignored.
> -----------------
> sig size: 500x100
> avatar size: 110x110
> ...


Can i use the last stock to make the tag?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 17, 2005)

i'll take yussies

"the usual?"


----------



## faults (Oct 17, 2005)

Can I just add to mine a size?

Sig Request
stock:Here
size: 360x125
Have a little quote that says "Forever Dreaming" somewhere.
Do whatever you like with regards to sig size, text, and color. Whatever you feel is best . Thank you so much and keep up the good work.

Sorry about reposting again.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 17, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> i'll take yussies
> 
> "the usual?"






Here
Here
Here
Here
Here
Here


----------



## Neenah (Oct 17, 2005)

AHHHHHH

i lUV U CHAR!......<3

s


----------



## Valdens (Oct 17, 2005)

Runescape King

Valdens's Avatar
Ninja Rank:
Genin

Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: Spokane, WA
Posts: 131
Valdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant futureValdens has a brilliant future


ok, heres my request.(again, since it was ignored)
i want this one in the center of it all:Here

then these surrounding it:Here Here Here Here Here

and then finally on top of it all "SuperValdens"

can you do that????? it would rok. thanks in advance.
__________________


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks chauronity for the awesome sig! +rep! :
: : :


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 18, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Can i use the last stock to make the tag?


 Sure I guess, although I admitted I wanted the one of him crouching in the sig. But sure, if you can do it, go ahead 

Thanks for taking my request, btw!!!


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 18, 2005)

is anyone doing mine?

EDIT: Is it me or is everyone ignoring my post?...if its too hard just tell me and ill get another pic...


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2005)

NarutoUzumaki; You arent on the team, so please dont do the request posted in this thread. We appreciate your help but you need permission from JH1stgen.


----------



## Tia-Kun (Oct 18, 2005)

Stock - 
Siranami
Siranami
Siranami




Sizes - Your choice
Colours - your choice
Text - Your choice

Thanks in advance if anyone decides to take it ^^


----------



## Spidey (Oct 18, 2005)

ok, I like the way phazer89 did it, but I was wondering if maybe someone in this thread could also give it a shot, so I could have something to choose from. Thanks in advance to whoever gets around to doing this 

spidey sig

Stock:
.....If this stock doesn't work for you, or if it just doesn't seem to fit, please use one of these, if it helps.
Siranami

 (maybe gold color scheme with this pic)
....But still I'd perfer the frist one 

Size: 500x160 - I'm not sure how the sizes work. Just do whatever looks right, but I would like it slightly larger than my other sigs.

Colors: Reds and/or blues or whatever you think will work :/  - Honestly, I can't think of any other colors that will compliment the wallcrawler. If you can, by all means, go for it.

Text: No text on this one. I think it will look good without it.

Thanks again


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 18, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> NarutoUzumaki; You arent on the team, so please dont do the request posted in this thread. We appreciate your help but you need permission from JH1stgen.


Sorry I didn't know I had to be on the team I thought people just did it for fun
I'll remove it


----------



## TEK (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey guys, I was wonderin if someone could make a Deidara sig for me. I've gotten really into Deidara lately so I kinda wanted a sig about him.

Stock: (use whichever is easier)

or


Text: Deidara

Thanks to whoever does this.


----------



## Jordy (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd like to request an avatar + signature xD Thanks in advance  

Size doesnt really matter, but keep it reasonable xD

My stock:


I think the quality of the stock should do  I'd like a 150x150 avatar of the roy, and the signature of Edward


----------



## Talvius (Oct 19, 2005)

To the one who has requested a 3d sig... you'll have it friday night or saturday morning is that ok? Cause school is killing me!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> AHHHHHH
> 
> i lUV U CHAR!......<3
> 
> s



:3   



			
				Lee_san87 said:
			
		

> ok, I like the way phazer89 did it, but I was wondering if maybe someone in this thread could also give it a shot, so I could have something to choose from. Thanks in advance to whoever gets around to doing this



No offense, but you should respect the Phazer's work and stick with the current one. Atleast i'm gonna do so, so i ain't doing your request, sorry. 

Tia-kun, i _might _post something later.


Is that  Younha  the band? My japanese reading is so poor, that i just wanted to be sure before writing anything inni...


----------



## Jordy (Oct 19, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thats younha


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2005)

Jordy said:
			
		

> Yes thats younha


Cool, looked like it. Once i was right! =) 

Made the mizukage's.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes thanks deathberry/chauronity, you're the best!


----------



## Jordy (Oct 19, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> Cool, looked like it. Once i was right! =)
> 
> Made the mizukage's.



!! Can you make mine too   Pleeeease


----------



## Jotun (Oct 19, 2005)

Cidain said:
			
		

> Hello there just a little request to you awsome art dudes lol
> 
> *Sig Size:* 320 x 240
> *Sig Text:* a faded "Avenger" somewhere maybe towards the bottom,dark red and use any font/text style looks good to you
> ...



too hard? i understand it takes time just want to know if itl done or now
pwease let me know it would be nice to have since all the talk of sasuke lately


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2005)

Jordi..


----------



## Jordy (Oct 19, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> Jordi..




Thanks, totally awesome  I really appreciate it


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 19, 2005)

Illi:


----------



## chauronity (Oct 19, 2005)

Wooh, that's hawt. 

---

Tia-kun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2005)

SasuRyu said:
			
		

> Hey there, like to request a siggy if thats possible
> 
> Dimensions: 396 x 111
> 
> ...




Anything's possible, CMX to the rescue, as usual.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 19, 2005)

can some one plz fix this siggy to look nice

Stock:

Text: grafti words saying "mizukage was here fc"


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 19, 2005)

that's an extremely crappy pic, and do you have one with words not already on it?


----------



## jier2232 (Oct 19, 2005)

i m here for a sig request

firstly put this pic on the left: 

then put this: 

on the right

the back ground is, left side blue or purple, the right side red

then in the middle put this: Wind Dream

the sentence is" they are brothers, yet they are different"

pls put my user name on the top right hand corner

thanx in return


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 19, 2005)

^^ Well, I have the rendered version of the Itachi picture if anyone is doing the request: By shinda
And actually I have the Sasuke one as well, but it's on another PC... >_>


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 20, 2005)

sry... about the request... but its already our fc banner and i was wondering if any one could fix it to look better...


----------



## TEK (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you Pek. You rule!!! They both look awesome. Now I just need to figure out which one to use. Thank you once again.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I posted my signature request about 2 weeks ago and I was wondering if anyone is working on it...if no-one is working on it, can someone start please?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 20, 2005)

Id say cut down your requests...5 requests is pretty much and you can obviously just use 4 pictures in your signatures so it would be kind of unnecessary... its not like the requests piles is empty...


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I posted my signature request about 2 weeks ago and I was wondering if anyone is working on it...if no-one is working on it, can someone start please?


Ill start on your Itachi one.
But yeah as Pek said, isnt that request a bit too big? @_@


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 20, 2005)

Woah!~ Haven't post here for a loong time XP

------------------------

NarutoUzumaki: Like pek said, we appreciate your help. But what he meant was that u inform us that u want to help with doing the request. So either me/or pek can update u in the member's list ^^

If ur still interest'd, you can join =D

----------------------

Yeah ... what Pek said again. 5 at once is abit too much -_-;;


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 20, 2005)

@ Archssor
V1

V2

V3


----------



## Amuro (Oct 20, 2005)

i have a request for pek if he has time 

size: 400X100
stock: FROM TV TOKYO
text: memories in the rain 

thanks if you can ^^


----------



## Tia-Kun (Oct 20, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> Wooh, that's hawt.
> 
> ---
> 
> Tia-kun.




origato ^^


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 20, 2005)

has anyone staretd my request? i requested it on page.58:

can anyone make a siggie for me plz?
any size that you think fits best (preferably 550x160)...
TEXT: Don't Underestimate...
Prince Itachi
stock:

make it look good plz thanks...
__________________


----------



## Crowe (Oct 20, 2005)

v1


v"Smackeverythingtogether"


Randomly playing around:



edit; Now when i look at them i kind of regret even posting them >.>


----------



## Archssor (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow! Thanks guys!!!, the reason I wanted 5 was so I could make them all into a GIF like my avatar.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 20, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> v1
> 
> 
> v"Smackeverythingtogether"
> ...



I actually like the way u placed the 3rd one .. very unique ^^

And the 2nd ... the stock blends nicely with the bg =D


----------



## faults (Oct 20, 2005)

Meh, my stock was to hard to read so I'm gonna make a new request. I seriously hope this doesn't get ignored. If you don't want to do my request, then just say it.

Sig size:360x120
Stock:
Font + Size : Whatever you Think
Quote: Forever Dreaming.


Thanks.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm trying to make a wallpaper like this except with Kisame
i already have the background I just need a Kisame stock that kinda looks like the itachi in this one


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 20, 2005)

here

David1822

Could you put these together and have the text "High Tension: Love Hurts"

And could you make a avve' out of it too?

Thanks, X.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 20, 2005)

EndlessRain.... thanks for doing my request, but those links are broken. Could you fix that?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 20, 2005)

Renamu Illidan said:
			
		

> EndlessRain.... thanks for doing my request, but those links are broken. Could you fix that?


the links just go to image shack, u just have to right click and save the pics.


----------



## jier2232 (Oct 21, 2005)

sigh*, nobody started my request on page 60 , so sad, i really wan it!!!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 21, 2005)

jier2232 said:
			
		

> sigh*, nobody started my request on page 60 , so sad, i really wan it!!!



Page 60? That's not far, like 6-7 post away ... so don't worry bout the request and whine/mourn it. Wait a little, since it takes some time to fulfill the request.  



			
				NarutoUzumaki said:
			
		

> I'm trying to make a wallpaper like this except with Kisame
> i already have the background I just need a Kisame stock that kinda looks like the itachi in this one



Just play with the pen tool, and draw lines n'  paths. In different/various colors ofcourse. For how to use pen tool, check this tut, it might help.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 21, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> v1
> 
> 
> v"Smackeverythingtogether"
> ...


 

 thanks alot pek <3 the 3rd one! rep for you


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 21, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> Page 60? That's not far, like 6-7 post away ... so don't worry bout the request and whine/mourn it. Wait a little, since it takes some time to fulfill the request.



Agree 
-----------

And that tut site is pretty good ^^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 21, 2005)

^

It indeed is a useful tut. Helped me a lot. 



			
				faults said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I made something basic-stuff quickly.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 21, 2005)

just checking to see if anyones fixed our banner yet...


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Oct 21, 2005)

I was wondering if any one could make me a crystal kay siggy ^^;

Size: as big as my other sig 
Text: Pez_Dispencer
Stocks:


----------



## faults (Oct 21, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> It indeed is a useful tut. Helped me a lot.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot, but I'm sorry for inconviencing you but could you possibly put my name "faults" on it too? I kind of assumed that the person that took my request would have done it, sorry for not informing you, and great job, I'm loving it .


----------



## chauronity (Oct 21, 2005)

Like this?


----------



## faults (Oct 21, 2005)

YES . Thanks you so much


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 21, 2005)

Requesting a pimped out siggy from my favorite sig shop! 

Stock: 

Dimensions: w/e works

Text: No text necessary...unless you think i'd look better with something...I'll let you decide what fits the pic best if you do.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 22, 2005)

Requesting a sig....

Size: 500x150
Text: Uchiha Sasuke, and then smaller beneath "chidori"
style: whatever fits
Stock: Link removed

Thanks!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2005)

Id like to request a signature please. 

Size: 500x150 or 425x125. It doesnt matter to me
Text: Kyuubi Naruto somewhere on it. Preferably the lower right hand side
Stock: Kaze

I just noticed that TO has the same thing as my sig. Try not to make it lik ehis if you can. Thanks in advance


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2005)

Why thank you, good sir. They're godly.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 22, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Id like to request a signature please.
> 
> Size: 500x150 or 425x125. It doesnt matter to me
> Text: Kyuubi Naruto somewhere on it. Preferably the lower right hand side
> ...



Aaah, KN :] 

I might try this one, since my style differs a LOT from JH1's ... (no offense! ;D ) 
It'll just take some time, since i'm gonna gut that naruto and the dragon out of that background =)
425x125 sounds better for me.

TO's stuff looks cool! 

*edit* 

Ofcourse anyone is free to take this, i haven't booked it or anything.  =]


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 22, 2005)

None taken =] 

.... Looking forward seeing teh result for Kyuubi's request chaud =D

PS: make that vizard fc damit chaud >=]


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 22, 2005)

can some one plz fix this banner to look nice

Stock:Link

Text: grafti words saying "mizukage fc"



scince its been 2 pages i thought i'd post it again...


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

Link doesnt work.


----------



## Utz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey! Would like to request a siggie xD. 

Size: 400x125
Text: Utz, then under that Bleach. 
Style: nicely blended, whatever fits xD.
Stock: Urahara sig1

Hope someone can help me hehe, thanks!


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 22, 2005)

lols? you could use it if you want, ill justadd your name and bleach, if not ill make a totally new one, just say the word. =p


----------



## Lingz (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi, I'd like to request an avatar!

*Avater*
Size - 125 x 125
Text - Lingz
Style - Blended, whatever makes it look better 
Stock : Urahara sig1

Thanks.


----------



## Misk (Oct 22, 2005)

Darn it ER >.<

Well heres my input anyway


Other Version


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

Signature Request: 

Stock : Urahara sig1
Size   : 400 x 300
Text  : " Dont Let Go of me " ( with a  lovely font ^^ )

Thx in advance​


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry cele for stealing your style ;________;

I know the text looks fuxx0rzed. Might fix it later if you want it.


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

WoW peK! it looks gorgeous.. Especially the heart on the left <3 

If its not a problem could you make new versions of font ? Do it if you want , so i can choose the best, though this one is great too . If you wont, i will use this one.  

Thank you so muchh


----------



## Crowe (Oct 22, 2005)

This then;


----------



## Ghokun (Oct 22, 2005)

Cant choose which one is better :/ ur great  Now i have two sigs, i will use them both depending on my mood thnx again


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 22, 2005)

how about now?

Stock:

Text: grafti words saying "mizukage fc"


----------



## jier2232 (Oct 23, 2005)

sigh* still no news bout my request on page 60
 so can i hav a request for an avatar?

stock: 
size: any which is suitable
text: can u put below "KaiJie"


----------



## Utz (Oct 23, 2005)

@ Endless- thanks a lot  . Love it xD.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 23, 2005)

waaah ... i remember that one Endlessrain  

-----------------

I just want to be the 1st to inform you guys that phazer89 decided to help with the requests ^^  =D


----------



## chauronity (Oct 23, 2005)

Welcome in Phazer89


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hehe thanks! Maybe I'll do some requests tomorrow, it's going to midnight over here soon...


----------



## Bass (Oct 23, 2005)

A splashy sig request for Deathberry!


Here's the pic: 


I would just like you to remove Kakashi from it..with the text: "Mitarashi Anko: Sexiest Jounin Alive"


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 23, 2005)

jier2232 said:
			
		

> sigh* still no news bout my request on page 60
> so can i hav a request for an avatar?
> 
> stock:
> ...


 
Here you go:


And I also did your sig request... Tried out some new stuff on some old stuff ( )... Hope you like it.  


Anyway, off to sleep now... :


----------



## chauronity (Oct 23, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto ...



The stock indeed is neat and everything, but a little painful to work with. Tried cutting it at first, but i dropped that idea pretty fast ... then, brushed over it and finished it that way, with some play with the blending modes.

it's something... could be better thought.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

--*Avy request has been done*---

EDIT: Although Jh1st did my sig request, i wanna see if anyone else wants a go at it.

sig size: 450x125
sig text: Uchiha Sasuke and under it "chidori"
Style: something dark that suits the stock
stock: http://www.sweetiegirlracing.com/manga/deathnote.html


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the sig! 

Who cares if it could be better? I like it.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello ye skilled sig makers!  Id like to request a sig if thats alright with you.

Size: 425x125
Text: Aecen  than somewhere near it "We live as we dream"
style: Darker feel to it, mixture of whites/blacks, anything that works.
Stock: Kaze

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

edited my request if anyone was on it. Check my above post


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 23, 2005)

Da_Killa said:
			
		

> oo can i get a sig please
> Size: 425x125
> Text: Da Mesh
> style: Something creative.
> Stock: Any Neji Pic with his byukagen actived please



Read the first post, my friend.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 23, 2005)

No spamming, please. 



			
				Renamu Illidan said:
			
		

> thx jh1st! I love it! Now i probably should have asked for this with my sig, but now I have an avy request!!
> 
> avy size: 125x125
> Text: RenamuIllidan
> ...


----------



## Tal Rasha (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet thx chauronity/deathberry!!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 23, 2005)

*Renamu*; I dont see any reason for someone re-making your requset. Its not about choosing which one that looks good. You request, we make, you use it / just ignore it. Not You request > We make > You change your request slightly and want us to remake the whole thing. And i dont see the need of so many signature, in such a short time. And not the need of having 3 signatures either. Your posts are mostly located around the Konoha Graphic section (specialy in the 'Rate avy/sig'-threads). Why dont you try gfx if you find it so intresting?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 23, 2005)

hmm its been two days and my request isnt finished...


----------



## Atomix (Oct 24, 2005)

umm.. if its ok i want a sig
stock: Mugen sig1 
dimensions: what looks good
text: forward is the only way my heart can go (the words scattered around but you can stil read the forward is the only way my heart can go) and "atomix" somewhere
if you could that would be great! ^_^


----------



## jier2232 (Oct 24, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> 
> 
> And I also did your sig request... Tried out some new stuff on some old stuff ( )... Hope you like it.
> ...



man wat can i say , u the best, although u always end ur post sayin u wan to go to sleep!!


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 24, 2005)

^^ Eh? That's the first time I said that in this forum...?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> *Renamu*; I dont see any reason for someone re-making your requset. Its not about choosing which one that looks good. You request, we make, you use it / just ignore it. Not You request > We make > You change your request slightly and want us to remake the whole thing. And i dont see the need of so many signature, in such a short time. And not the need of having 3 signatures either. Your posts are mostly located around the Konoha Graphic section (specialy in the 'Rate avy/sig'-threads). Why dont you try gfx if you find it so intresting?



Agree ... there are ppl that are still waiting for their request to be done


----------



## Da_Killa (Oct 24, 2005)

peK is that really neccesary calling me names, i mean all u had to do was say i need 30 post before i can request, gosh im a newbie but yea ill be back wen i get 30 post


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

There was some hidden sarcasm in that msg, and that doesnt change the fact that you did not read the first post. I even wrote it in topic so its really annoying to see someone new every page that didnt bother reading first posts.


----------



## Da_Killa (Oct 24, 2005)

o well i thought it meant a 30+ word post


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> hmm its been two days and my request isnt finished...


 

hey sakashi!

i just found this thread i'll request it again


could sombody please make this sig look better

image:
text:"mizukage wuz here"graffati like and under it "FC"


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

That stock is terrible.... no seriously -_-;;

The reason why it is prolly ignored is bc the stock u provided


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

what do you mean with stock anyways


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

Stock =  image which will be used as a base for the signature, avatar,  or banner. 
The quality of the stock is supposed to be good, cos a better stock means a better performance. 
The size of the stock is supposed to be 150-200+ % bigger than the original image, so we can skew and resize the picture without any significant losses (of quality). 



			
				SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> hmm its been two days and my request isnt finished...


Yeps. It is. Did you even know that we won't even work with poor stocks? 
The quality is too poor = pain. 
And there's already a brushed text, so ...

You can always try the "open" requests section.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> I change my mind use this one.  Can someone make it really wide so it covers the upper half of the sig space.  And take those annoying numbers off please   .



I have a feeling (bc of past experience) that when i finish it, you r gona say add something. So to prevent that ... are there like "text" or "size" u perfer? Personally ... it's teh text IMO


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

I Was Just Wondering If My Sig Was Finished? I Don't Really Care Though, Mine was the request for a High tension sig.

Thanks, X.


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

hey i have a request for the sig thingy

can u make one sig

that has Kyubi
and one that naruto kyubi
o yea can u put rejamesed on both of them

o yea if u can.. can u make me a itachi avater for me?

Thanks!

P.S if its not too much trouble can u PM the sig to me?

Thanks..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

Doesnt hurt reading the 1st post eh? 

Newho .. please provide stocks (pics). Because we do not go finding them for ya
1) Add more time 
2) We duno ur perference of a stock


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

For the stocks, check the 

  -> colored manga

There are few amazing naruto's with the "Kyuubi". 
Or the official Naruto FC.


----------



## Atomix (Oct 24, 2005)

umm...just wonderin did anyone see my request on the last page? just wonderin.. cause i really wanna see what you creative ppl come up with ^.^

edit: if the text thing was too difficult 4 you guys juts type "forward is the only way my heart can go" somewhere (dun forget the word "atomix"!)


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

aww that sucks ill request on bleachforum.com more ez request system


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 24, 2005)

rejamesed said:
			
		

> aww that sucks ill request on bleachforum.com more ez request system


you're really that lazy you can't go find a damn pic?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

@rejamesed...

Yeah, feel free to do so. Im in the Rukongai GFX team too, so whats the difference... and you gotta post the stock at there too.

Just find a pic. Its not ot a hard task to do.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> aww that sucks ill request on bleachforum.com more ez request system


Just reading that really irritated me


----------



## Bass (Oct 24, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Just reading that really irritated me




Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Atomix (Oct 24, 2005)

being ignored is irritating me...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

Dont push it ... it's already bad enuff there's a bad vibe going on here and by u posting that comment doesnt help. 

If there was the slightest prob with ur request, one of us would've pointed that out. Just wait paitently


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

so stock means bassicly the size of the banner right?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

Stock is the pic u provide us ... look at previous requests. They provide stocks that are good quality/or expectional


----------



## Bass (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah. Like my Anko stock.  

*I'm just keeping it from being drowned in a flood of requests* 



			
				Bass said:
			
		

> A splashy sig request for Deathberry!
> 
> 
> Here's the pic:
> ...


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

no its just that i dont like just any pic from the public
i want my own Custom pics

and u dont have to all flame me at once


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

no its just that i dont like just any pic from the public
i want my own Custom pics

and u dont have to all flame me at once


----------



## chauronity (Oct 24, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> so stock means bassicly the size of the banner right?



Stock means the image which will be used IN the banner. The size of the stock has very little to do with the actual size. 

Stock/Render: 


Signature:


Got it?


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

awesome sig can u make me one like a cool swordsman for me ANY picture


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

rejamesed said:
			
		

> no its just that i dont like just any pic from the public
> i want my own Custom pics



Um .. we do not draw then color the stocks ...wrong place to request then


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

Then can u choose me a awesome samurai in action sig any picture and make me 2sigs lol? and a starwars avater Please send to my PM


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2005)

People who join a forum just for a signature bothers me. Go post on other section, someone will take your request til then we dont really need to hear about it.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow .. *sigh

The main prob u dont seem to get is that we cannot do ur request bc u aint being concise, and not providing us with 1 simple request, is that u supply us with a stock. Now, if u dont like public pics like uve indicated, then request ur siggy elsewhere like bleachforum which uve said ...


----------



## rejamesed (Oct 24, 2005)

MAIN thingy

ANY PICTURE!!


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

oh but unforunatly i just ripped it of i don't think its needed don't get me wrong i don't want a new banner i just thought you guys could edit this one


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

OMFG this is going no where!
here use this stock =P

Link removed

sorry to butt in >.>

this ppl are not going to look
for your stock, okee! 
you have to find one that you like
and tell them the size,text, w/e you want


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 24, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> oh but unforunatly i just ripped it of i don't think its needed don't get me wrong i don't want a new banner i just thought you guys could edit this one


sorry but there is no way to just edit out the text of that picture. at least that i know of.


----------



## faults (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm just curious, but is there a limit to how many sigs we can request? If not, I'd like to request 2 more :X...sorry for being greedy...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 24, 2005)

i want a sig/avatar of 

and i want the sig to say Asuka on it and for the sig/avatar use the pic of asuka standing up in the eva suit not the other two that are in the pic


----------



## Atomix (Oct 24, 2005)

im sry if im bein impatient... i just didnt want my request to be lost in that sea of others ...


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 24, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> OMFG this is going no where!
> here use this stock =P
> 
> Link removed
> ...


lols ya didnt have to do that, you shouldnt have done that xD

omgwowreja: if its really simple to find ANY stock buddy then do it yourself =/


----------



## 8018 (Oct 24, 2005)

i know i didn't had to =O
but it was getting on my nervers 
>.<

if you guys have a problem like this
tell me, so i can give you MY favorite
fanart >.>

i have an exquisite[sp?] taste in fanarts >D


----------



## Atomix (Oct 24, 2005)

btw jh1stgen i really love your work
edit: you told me you were feeling down.. so i made you this!!!!


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, here's your sig, hope you like it.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 25, 2005)

can i please have a siggie with the text:
Captain of 12th division
Size: anything you think best...
Stock:

Thanks in advance...


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> i want a sig/avatar of
> 
> and i want the sig to say Asuka on it and for the sig/avatar use the pic of asuka standing up in the eva suit not the other two that are in the pic


 
Forgot to ask... So for the sig you want all 3 of them inside?


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 25, 2005)

i edited my one so if anyone is doing it please change the text to the new one... thnx


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Hi, I'd like to request an avatar!
> 
> *Avater*
> Size - 125 x 125
> ...



Somewhat blended.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks deathberry


----------



## Aecen (Oct 25, 2005)

Aecen said:
			
		

> Size: 425x125
> Text: Aecen  than somewhere near it "We live as we dream"
> style: Darker feel to it, mixture of whites/blacks, anything that works.
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

^^

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 25, 2005)

*sigh* didnt notice thanks for pointing that out. Updated now.

Size: 425x125
Text: Aecen than somewhere near it "We live as we dream"
style: Darker feel to it, mixture of whites/blacks, anything that works.
Stock: 

Should be fixed.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 25, 2005)

Not working again bc u r hotlinking >.>


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

X the blade master, i'm working with your request atm ...
just felt like saying. =)



HARRHARRR!! 
Itz liek 80% dun.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> X the blade master, i'm working with your request atm ...
> just felt like saying. =)
> 
> 
> ...



#1


#2




=]


----------



## 8018 (Oct 25, 2005)

i have a question....
how often can we request something?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Once per 30 posts.


----------



## Notaku (Oct 25, 2005)

FC banner request



			
				FC banner request said:
			
		

> stock:Link removed
> size:160x60
> text: Love Hina FC


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2005)

Sexy Chauronity.

Aecen:


----------



## 8018 (Oct 25, 2005)

=O
okee dokee thanks,
i didn't see that in the
first post >.<


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 25, 2005)

i would like to request a siggie:
Stock:

OR ANY OTHER GOOD PIC OF URAHARA
size: round bout 550x160(alter abit if you like)
Text: Captain of 12th division

thanks


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Oct 25, 2005)

hey i'd like a sig, for the Bleach divisions fc.

Text: NarkoticZ, Vice-captain of the 5th division

stock:this
         this

i want both of those pics in the sig, u can crop it down and cut out some parts of it if u want, and can u also get animated letters or  sumthing. plus can u add the animated sig i have in my sig, the 5th division in it too.

size: any size will do


----------



## Aecen (Oct 25, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Sexy Chauronity.
> 
> Aecen:



Better than I could ever expect. 

Much thanks

*bow*


----------



## Neenah (Oct 25, 2005)

Avy request!







size: 150x150
not too up-close though

*adores agito so badly * and loveless <3*

*Small request =O*

Can somebody cut out this stock, by getting rid of the white background
If possible thanks!..


----------



## Archssor (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could make me a signature! Thanks!!! 

*Specs:
Size: 415x125
Text: Archssor (PS: You can add "Tobi" or "Tobi is a good boy" whatever looks better. )
Stock:*


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 25, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Forgot to ask... So for the sig you want all 3 of them inside?


 no just the one in the front standing up


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Avy request!
> size: 150x150



For Yussie! 


​


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, Deathberry, can I request a splashy sig?

Here's the pic: 


I would just like you to remove Kakashi from it..with the text: "Mitarashi Anko: Sexiest Jounin Alive"


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hey, Deathberry, can I request a splashy sig?
> 
> Here's the pic:
> 
> I would just like you to remove Kakashi from it..with the text: "Mitarashi Anko: Sexiest Jounin Alive"



Hehe, if it's you bass, i can do it. BUT, in the night, when nobody else sees =) 
It's pervy, that's why...

LOL.


----------



## 8018 (Oct 25, 2005)

*I want in please! =O*

if you guys dun mind
i wanna join =O

i can help you guys doing
the avytars and stuff, i do
sigs too, but i'm not that confident
in them >.>;

well if i can't help you guys do request
i can atleast help you guys be a little
organized...
i noticed, i think it was endlessrain and JH1stGen
did the same request >.>;;


*Spoiler*: _well here is what i can do =O_ 





v.1

v.2

v.3






on rare occasions i do
banners too =O




*Spoiler*: _sigs >.<_ 





this
this

and this is one of my old siggies >.>;
this

i guess its better than what i used to do =O


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> Hehe, if it's you bass, i can do it. BUT, in the night, when nobody else sees =)
> It's pervy, that's why...
> 
> LOL.




It's for me.  

Anko is too sexy to resist. So will you do it?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 25, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Sexy Chauronity.


THX. 

--- 

Yussie, the transper.

Very quick cut n' smudging the edges, could've been better = i might edit it later. The top isn't the best. 



Edit: 
uwwshit. It had to be a *gif (since you're a IE user) =/


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 25, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could make me a signature! Thanks!!!
> 
> *Specs:
> Size: 415x125
> ...


nice stock, will start asap.

oh yeah that is smex chaur


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> FC banner request


 
Here you go, hope you like it.  




Edit// And I'll be starting on Wing-Zero's request soon...


----------



## Archssor (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, thanks EndlessRain.


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> no just the one in the front standing up


 
Here you go, hope you like it.


----------



## Notaku (Oct 26, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Here you go, hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there great thx


----------



## Seany (Oct 26, 2005)

hi i have a request
stock is 
i would like both avatar and sig if its not to much trouble
text: could u remove the text from the bottom and replace with cartoon
thanks!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 26, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> Once per 30 posts.



Ill update that in the 1st post ... :


----------



## Archssor (Oct 26, 2005)

You need to state the size or no-one is going to help you. ^_^


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 26, 2005)

i have now learnt to make siggies, i have made one and am currently using it (the green urahara one). if you like it then mayB i can help you with some of the requests...
if you will like me to join then plz pm me and tell me...

looking forward to working with you lot...


----------



## mgrace (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a request for a 9th Division banner

here is a stock photo..

En-ju


----------



## Neenah (Oct 26, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> THX.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 
>.<!

patience 
ill wait ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 26, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> >.<!
> 
> patience
> ill wait ^_^



A lil better cut, png again. 



And i *cant* make it a gif, without a big loss of quality. But if it's for this forums, i can add the "background" into it, so it'll look like it'd be a transparent.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 26, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> A lil better cut, png again.
> 
> 
> 
> And i *cant* make it a gif, without a big loss of quality. But if it's for this forums, i can add the "background" into it, so it'll look like it'd be a transparent.


 
When i clicked on it again,
it was blue again. 
A pretty background would do.
put Yusura at the end of the corner as well.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 26, 2005)

Prince itachi said:
			
		

> i have now learnt to make siggies, i have made one and am currently using it (the green urahara one). if you like it then mayB i can help you with some of the requests...
> if you will like me to join then plz pm me and tell me...
> 
> looking forward to working with you lot...


I feel like its a bit to early for you to join. You havent even grasped the basic really atm, no offence. But i look forward to you joining the team in the future when you probably have learned a few things.

Yusura; It is transparent, just I.E that sux and cant show it. And what he meant was that he was thinking of using the texture on the forum and adding it as a background so it would look transparent but it wouldnt really be a transparent signature, there are some flaws but its a good technique, like this;


----------



## Neenah (Oct 26, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> I feel like its a bit to early for you to join. You havent even grasped the basic really atm, no offence. But i look forward to you joining the team in the future when you probably have learned a few things.
> 
> Yusura; It is transparent, just I.E that sux and cant show it. And what he meant was that he was thinking of using the texture on the forum and adding it as a background so it would look transparent but it wouldnt really be a transparent signature, there are some flaws but its a good technique, like this;


 
OH
thanks alot Pek ^_^
*wants to get firefox soon <,<*


----------



## Wing-Zero (Oct 26, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Here you go, hope you like it.




its cool thanks


----------



## Mad FISH (Oct 26, 2005)

Type: Sig
Size: Don't Care Much...
Text: "Tree Frog with a mullet!"
Stock-
sound 
fc


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 26, 2005)

The new rule is that only 1 requests every 30 posts. Ur last request u pretty much had the same post where u r now.


----------



## Mad FISH (Oct 26, 2005)

Only cause Fan Club post don't count.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 26, 2005)

*looks at ur post history ... that's not the case my friend


----------



## Mad FISH (Oct 26, 2005)

No... what I'm saying is that my number would have well exceeded over 100 (maybe even 200 hundred not sure... don't keep track of how many times I post) if it counted posts in FC. But yeah... I really haven't been posting much (I was under the mistaken impression that these Forum RPs I found actually have good roleplaying but quickly relieze like most they either have lack of posts or lack of quality). But now I'm just ranting aren't I... Anyways, it doesn't matter. Someone saw the request and decided to take it upon himself to fulfill it (so techniquely I cheated). I think I might be ranting again.


----------



## faults (Oct 26, 2005)

Sig size:360x120
Avatar size : 102x100
Stock:
	
	



```
http://img466.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wallpaperprojecta3085qe.jpg
```
Font + Size : Whatever you Think
Quote: "Eternity in Your Hands"

Also, please have the name "faults" somewhere on the sig


Thanks again


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2005)

New rule has be implemented and it's that u can request every 30 posts. We will glady do it when u reach our requirement


----------



## 8018 (Oct 27, 2005)

theres turorials on the Art Class
section =O


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 27, 2005)

faults said:
			
		

> Sig size:360x120
> Avatar size : 102x100
> Stock:
> 
> ...


 
Here you go, hope you like it.


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 27, 2005)

i) Size 500x125
2) Text Uzumaki Mitch in the centre or top right corner
3) Stock: 

Can it be a redy/blacky colour please?


----------



## faults (Oct 27, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Here you go, hope you like it.



Thanks you so much.


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 27, 2005)

THANKS ALOT!
I really like it *reps*


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 27, 2005)

Cleaned up all those fugly deleted post markers for ya, guys.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2005)

Why thank you good sir


----------



## tootaa18 (Oct 27, 2005)

1. sig size: 425 ? 125 // avatar size: 120 ? 120

2. text: Uchiha Itachi  "and add *tootaa18* in the sig too ^^"

3. stock:
       Your answer.


BTW 
could you make it look like *shinigamiangel*`s sig ?
but with a deffirent color?

i think Red would be nice 

or you could choose whatever you see fit ^^


thanks


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Oct 27, 2005)

uhhh.. how are u guys doin with my request,,, r u guys done yet...i'm just checking..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2005)

About the Division Request ... i dont think i can do those at the moment, maybe someone in the roster acn


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 27, 2005)

like us gettin grouped?? orrr

frick forgot to post up, hereya Archssor:


----------



## Archssor (Oct 27, 2005)

HOLY CRAP DUDE!!! THATS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS

But hey, do you mind if you can add "Archssor" on it somewhere?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 27, 2005)

@ Endless:That's teh smex

EDIT: I wanna introduce pinoy22 to the design team ... so give him a warm welcome:


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 27, 2005)

i have practised and improved my skills at making siggies...here are a few samples...


*Spoiler*: _siggie's_ 









Am i good enough to join?


----------



## Mad FISH (Oct 27, 2005)

Question... about that new rule. Is that thirty posts after my last request (which was probably a count of 61 or something) or thirty post per question? (Which would probably mean 120)...


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Oct 27, 2005)

NarkoticZ said:
			
		

> hey i'd like a sig, for the Bleach divisions fc.
> 
> Text: NarkoticZ, Vice-captain of the 5th division
> 
> ...



i'm just posting again,, just in case u guys forgot about my request...


----------



## 8018 (Oct 27, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> About the Division Request ... i dont think i can do those at the moment, maybe someone in the roster acn



i think thats for you ^
=\


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 27, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> @ Endless:That's teh smex
> 
> EDIT: I wanna introduce pinoy22 to the design team ... so give him a warm welcome:


Cool. Welcome in Pinoy


----------



## pinoy22 (Oct 27, 2005)

yo im glad to b here...got a request bitch?


----------



## Valdens (Oct 28, 2005)

i need a banner for the numa fc
stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/SPOILER
size: as is
text: The Numa Numa FC


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 28, 2005)

erm...no one answered my question.../\
i                                                  /\


----------



## majac (Oct 28, 2005)

Can someone if you have time make me a sign from Shakugan no shana if you cam here are some pic you can use


*Spoiler*: __ 











I want the sign arount 500 x 150 pix
and with the text: Shakugan no Shana


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 28, 2005)

ill do it but can i use only one pic? and what colour de background to be?


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 28, 2005)

here is a simple one i made... The Stock Is Really Bad And I Had A Really Hard Time Making This...


----------



## Crowe (Oct 28, 2005)

Itachi; This is a team request thread. You aint in the team, you are free to do all the request outside this thread but not those posted here:


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 28, 2005)

dont worry i just did this as a favor to majac...anyways i work alone now and i get requests through pm's and im doing quiet good...


----------



## Atomix (Oct 28, 2005)

if you need a better version of valdens pic here it is, Page 3 (before i was requesting that banner for him cause as you can see he is clueless)


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 28, 2005)

^ hmm still pretty lowq =/



			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> @ Endless:That's teh smex
> 
> EDIT: I wanna introduce pinoy22 to the design team ... so give him a warm welcome:


Thx jheisty x]

Yo pinoy!. lols


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Pinoy ^_______^
BTW I have to say sorry for not being active, but inspiration just isnt coming my way lately >_<


----------



## Sands (Oct 28, 2005)

can someone make an ava out of this and maybe add some red in like in my sig?
thanx


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 28, 2005)

Jhi5t3n I was wondering if you could use this stock same size as my other one you did but with a icy bg


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 28, 2005)

i'd like to request a sig.

text: S.U.

stock: 

i'll rep twice to the maker


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> can someone make an ava out of this and maybe add some red in like in my sig?
> thanx


 
Like this?





			
				Atomix said:
			
		

> if you need a better version of valdens pic here it is, Link removed (before i was requesting that banner for him cause as you can see he is clueless)


Here you go, the size has to be reduced or it'll be all blurry...


----------



## Paoa08 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to request a sig =3

Stock:

Everything else is optional, the only thing I want is for it to say Paoa somewhere on there. 

Thanks


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Oct 29, 2005)

>_> <_<
I suck ;-;


----------



## Sands (Oct 29, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Like this?


thanx *reps*


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 29, 2005)

hmmm i wonder wats taking so long...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 29, 2005)

Sakashi .. did u have a request?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 29, 2005)

i let some one take care of it...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 29, 2005)

Well unless that person is too busy, forgotten about it or etc ... if you ever change ur mind. You can re-request it, and im sure someone can do it 

lol @ endlessrain


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Oct 29, 2005)

y isn't anyone doin my request?..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 29, 2005)

I already told you, in my case im not currently doing any related Division/Ninja from Heaven. But seeing right now, i dont think anyone else in the roster is either. So you can open request it, and someone might pick it up


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 29, 2005)

same here not to be rude


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 29, 2005)

Please do not ask about the status of your request unless it's been 2 pgs or so. DW ... your request is still a couple post away, so just wait for it

EDIT: 

Hope you like it


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 29, 2005)

*heh heh May I make a request?*

I dunno if you may or may not of heard, but I took control over Temari's Legs FC recently! I'm quite pleased with myself, indeed. Since this FC is so great, I believe that it deserves a great banner to match. This is where you come in. When you find the time, would you consider doing this banner for the greatest idea of an FC?


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 




*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Usually, I wouldn't ask for something extravagant and spectacular, but with Temari's Legs, you can't do anything EXCEPT something spectacular and extravagant! 

*Text*: New Temari's Legs FC
*Text Color*: I dunno. Something that sticks out. (8

*Size*: FC banner sized.




So please, when you find the time.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Please do not ask about the status of your request unless it's been 2 pgs or so. DW ... your request is still a couple post away, so just wait for it
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hope you like it



Know I why it took a while


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I noticed you had to move Hitsu next to Hyourinmaru




also just one more thing add D-T to it like last time =P


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 29, 2005)

I already did


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 29, 2005)

oh i couldn't see it :rofl

thanks


----------



## Talvius (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG FEAT sry for the delay..here it is!! I warn you its not that awsome..


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

someone can make me nice siggy with some sexy graphic


----------



## Sly Ninja Plushie (Oct 29, 2005)

Um, could I have a small siggy with this pics:
Plushie blushies

and the Worlds : "Sly Ninja Plushie! Protecter of the Blushies!"

Note: If you did not get it, dont worry, I dunt get it either.


----------



## Bass (Oct 30, 2005)

Sly Ninja Plushie said:
			
		

> Um, could I have a small siggy with this pics:
> Plushie blushies
> 
> and the Worlds : "Sly Ninja Plushie! Protecter of the Blushies!"
> ...




Read the title.....please read the title.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 30, 2005)

I've been on the forums a fair bit now and haven't had a sig, besides an FC banner. 
I don't mind about the size, whatever the standard size for most sigs is, I'm not picky, really.
Em, text, maybe just my username 'Redstar/Atomsk' or something like that.

Stock: 

         Link removed
Those kind of pictures of Naota and Canti from the FLCL series if you've seen it . If you can find any similar thats great, be creative, and thanks ')


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 30, 2005)

hows these stocks?

*Spoiler*: __ 











its just i had these already so i was wondering


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah! That second one of Naota especially. Thanks for the help


----------



## Sly Ninja Plushie (Oct 30, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Read the title.....please read the title.



Opps. Please inorge! Inogre! >< I'm so sorry!


----------



## chauronity (Oct 30, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hey, Deathberry, can I request a splashy sig?
> 
> I would just like you to remove Kakashi from it..with the text: "Mitarashi Anko: Sexiest Jounin Alive"



Text #1 | Text #2 | No text



The pic was already a little damaged in certain areas, and i didn't even repair it much, so it can look a little desaturated & pixellated in certain areas.

And this isn't the "sig", just the altered "photo". That pic is a bit too big to be used as a sig, so it atleast has to be cutted under ~550*550 px.


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 31, 2005)

Redstar said:
			
		

> I've been on the forums a fair bit now and haven't had a sig, besides an FC banner.
> I don't mind about the size, whatever the standard size for most sigs is, I'm not picky, really.
> Em, text, maybe just my username 'Redstar/Atomsk' or something like that.
> 
> ...


 
Decided to do this since it was already rendered... Anyway, tried out a new style, hope you like it.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

Phazer, your stuff looks particularly neat, you've improven a lot since the last time. New sig and your current are both very nice =)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 31, 2005)

Phazer is doing good





Just for now .. ill make another one when my mood is at its creative point


----------



## tootaa18 (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the sig and avatar JH1stGen ^.^


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, guys, I love your work too!  

Anyway, it seems that it's past midnight now... Off to sleep.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> can someone make an ava out of this and maybe add some red in like in my sig?
> thanx





*edit*
uhh, shyt! It was already done.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> i'd like to request a sig.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Dumdumdum... use if you like. 15min madness


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 31, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Decided to do this since it was already rendered... Anyway, tried out a new style, hope you like it.


interesting look, good job phazer.
Sorry I forgot to mention the request was finished.:S


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

Avvy.

Stock: Link removed

Size: 150x150 please.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Avvy.
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> Size: 150x150 please.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 31, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeet. You rule deathberry. Everyone bown down to deathberry!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 31, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Phazer is doing good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Heh, you made this when you weren't creative? I wish I could say something like that and still have the sig come out A-OK. Can't wait for this 'creative' one. +REP+....well, at least as soon as I spread some around...DX


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 1, 2005)

hi!!
i would like to request a nice, cool sig;
here's the stock ...
or this one ...
size..just a standart one.it would be better if you can exclude the backgroud(of the stock).I also want it wrapped with cool boarders.
text:MrPrince and please make it creative and everything 
*geez i couldnt find any cool sanji pictures..i hope that picture will do.

And if it not a burden,i hope you can make me an avatar too..*blush
OK, thanks anyway!!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 1, 2005)

zeYondaime said:
			
		

> hi!!
> i would like to request a nice, cool sig;
> here's the stock ...
> or this one ...
> ...





One old sig made by me, using the same stock. The typo is different, but hopefully it's ok...


----------



## Dj^1337 (Nov 1, 2005)

hi 
could you make me an avtar plz.. 

thanks anyway


----------



## chauronity (Nov 1, 2005)

^
I would do it, but you lack 4 posts. 
Hint; Spam a little around 1st.


----------



## Dj^1337 (Nov 1, 2005)

okey...
I have done that


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 1, 2005)

Okay I am back to be a pest again. I wish to have another sig made for me.

Stock:  If that one isn't good enough quality let me know and I can find something else.

Size: 425x125 if possiable. If you would like to tweek the size some it's fine by me.

Text: Character's name: Kira Yamato My name: kakashi_fangirl

Colors: Whatever you think will suit the sig best. I am sure you guys know better than I do what colors will fit best.

Yup that's about it. If you need more information PM me!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 1, 2005)

Cock fangirl said:
			
		

> Okay I am back to be a pest again. I wish to have another sig made for me.
> 
> Stock:  If that one isn't good enough quality let me know and I can find something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 1, 2005)

I love it! <333 Thanks so much! I left some comments in the thread you made.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 1, 2005)

Just wanna let you guys know that i wont be on much online now, cus mid-term and such ... dun have an approx date ... so ya.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 1, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Just wanna let you guys know that i wont be on much online now, cus mid-term and such ... dun have an approx date ... so ya.


No problems, take as much time as you need ... don't worry bout this. 
Prolly either Pek, Genjo Sanzo, Endlessrain, phazer89 or I are gonna work as a president meanwhile you're gone. 

ps. don't forget to visit the FC's, b'stard! =)


----------



## Dj^1337 (Nov 1, 2005)

thanx ...  
great


----------



## Neenah (Nov 1, 2005)

Avy request 

150x150

...

​^_^
EDIT: not too up close though

And a sig request:

Stcok: Link removed
Size: Any size that's best for the image [big but not too big].
Colors: Fluffy, pink sweet colors or whatever fits best.
Text: Yusura at the corner of the sig [pretty cursive letters].

make a good job


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 1, 2005)

Could someone make me a sig with these pics??

Size: 400x140
Text: GhosT#2 down in right corner, and Lacus Clyne Goddess of Peace somewhere on the sig.

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 





Or





I hope one of you will do it, it would be awesome if you did : !


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 1, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> One old sig made by me, using the same stock. The typo is different, but hopefully it's ok...



uhm..can you make it more dark...like dark blue+black and some white clouds or techy design..
as long its not pale-cloured. 
And I want the text: MrPrince
Thx!!

oh, btw, heres the stock
*Click Here*
*Click Here*

thanks again


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 1, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig with these pics??
> 
> Size: 420x130
> Text: GhosT#2 down in right corner, and Lacus Clyne Goddess of Peace somewhere on the sig.
> ...


will try asap.

Oh snaps, gl w/ them midterms jheist. =0


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 2, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> will try asap.
> 
> Oh snaps, gl w/ them midterms jheist. =0



Sorry but i cant fully understand what you just wrote.

Does that mean your gonna do it, but it's gonna take a little while or i can't do it??

sry for not getting it 

P.S i changet a little on the size of the request!


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 2, 2005)

the deathberry said:
			
		

> No problems, take as much time as you need ... don't worry bout this.
> Prolly either Pek, Genjo Sanzo, Endlessrain, phazer89 or I are gonna work as a president meanwhile you're gone.
> 
> ps. don't forget to visit the FC's, b'stard! =)


 
Eh... Ehehe, actually I have exams coming up soon as well.  :sweat  (well, you get the point, lol)
But maybe I'll do a request or two if I'm free!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 2, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Sorry but i cant fully understand what you just wrote.
> 
> Does that mean your gonna do it, but it's gonna take a little while or i can't do it??
> 
> ...


they said they'll do it *A*s*S*oon*A*s*P*ossible 
and good luck to JH1st on midterms.


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Nov 2, 2005)

ive gotta question, could you guys resize a wallpaper that is too big for my screen so it fits?


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey I know I don't have exactly 30+ posts required but could you fill in my request anyway?

Size: 450x150
Stock: Sorry couldn't find anything that looked good for Ussop of One Piece
Text: 
Name: Ussop
Crew: Straw Hat
Position: Gunner
Goal: Protect my Nakama's dreams!

A naruto sig of him lvl 2 in the manga with two tails as well please no text needed on that one. Same size as the other one.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 2, 2005)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:
			
		

> ive gotta question, could you guys resize a wallpaper that is too big for my screen so it fits?


Pretty sure lol  post it up


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Nov 2, 2005)

i'd like to request a sig,,

text:NarkoticZ
       Master Chief 

size: anysize u want

stock:
        Link removed

i want the text to be animated,,


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 2, 2005)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> someone can make me nice siggy with some sexy graphic




anyone who CAN ?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 2, 2005)

@Yusura






want any of these redone differently?


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Nov 2, 2005)

good so you can resize my wallpaper for me.This wallpaper is way too big for my screen so i need you guys to size this pic down to 1024 X 768.
Another Gin & Rangiku -fan art

Wasnt too sure if you guys wanted to do cuz its a sig/avatar request thread :
Thanks


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks........


----------



## Neenah (Nov 2, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> @Yusura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks alot! 
Nope its fine ^_^
Or wait can the Ichigo avy have an orange border? =3


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes it can.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd just like to request some FC banners, please. ^^





Size: 160x60
Text: Shakugan no Shana FC


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here you go, hope these are OK. :


----------



## Freakness (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey, I'v got a question for the staff here .
Let's say there's a drawing , one character + a background . Can you take the character out of the drawing and create a different background ?
As an example : My avy ..
Thx


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 3, 2005)

Freakness said:
			
		

> Hey, I'v got a question for the staff here .
> Let's say there's a drawing , one character + a background . Can you take the character out of the drawing and create a different background ?
> As an example : My avy ..
> Thx


yes it is, that is how you get pics for sigs you know. 
you're avatar is too small for a good cut. any bigger versions of it?


----------



## Freakness (Nov 3, 2005)

Hmmm yeah ofcourse .
I mean, when I upload it at ImageShack it goes out pretty big .
Want me to do it and upload it here, and you'll tell me if it's big enough ?

Edit : 

There.. , Is that big enough for a sig ?
If it is, then here are the details :
Size : about the same size of my Kakashi sig right now, I just don't know what size is it :\
Colors : I rather it to have a big variety colors of Blue and Green, so that it will fit to the 2 FC's banners I'm in.. ( The greeny Kakashi one and the Blueish 10th Divison one ) .
Text : 2 texts actually, one is : "Unmasked Kakashi", and the other one is "Freakness" . Text Color : Anything that you think will look good, I guess white is fine, but if you'll see you have a prettier option than white, go for it.
Last thing I guess I wanted to ask, is that both texts won't be in the buttom corner, and it doesn't have to be written straight . I mean you could give it a little degree, so that it'll be written like a line with an angle. Font doesn't matter much, Again, I count on you 

Jesus, My english was bad in that post, I really hope you got it all, if something wasn't clear, just let me know and i'll try to clarify myself . Thx alot guys .


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 3, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Here you go, hope these are OK. :



Thanks alot. ^^

+rep for your work.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 3, 2005)

JH1stGen: Hey, I wanted to know if you would allow me to join your graphics team!  I can't do everything...but, I can re-size and make animations. If you want to see some of my work, I did the animation of TenshiOni's avatar, my avatar and my sig. So...PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 4, 2005)

reqeusting again!
size: 450x150
text: Atreyu
stock:


----------



## Procyon (Nov 4, 2005)

Stock: Link removed If you need a better one, or you know of a cooler when then this, you can go ahead an use it. Everything else, I have no preference. Thank you! ^_^ Is it okay if I request another one later too?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

@ Archssor ... yes, you can join if you wanna IMHO...
 I can teach you the basics so you can do those animated fc banners or animated avvys and stuff like that. We lack people who are willing to do those, so it's fine imho...
 Welcome onboard on my behalf, and don't fear of asking hints via PM if you are eager to do so ...

Giro, sig eh? I guess. 
And the stock is just like stock is supposed to be, amazing. I'll do dat...
And you can request another after 30 from this moment (current postcount+30)


----------



## Procyon (Nov 4, 2005)

Alright. Thanks Chauron/Death Berry. ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

The Lazy Shadow said:
			
		

> Hey I know I don't have exactly 30+ posts required but could you fill in my request anyway?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


No can do, no stock nor enought of posts...

= no request. Read the first post, find a neat pic, post some more and then come back.


----------



## Freakness (Nov 4, 2005)

Eh, Did anyone give a look in my request in page 73 ? ...
If no one is willing to do so np, just let me know so I won't wait for anything  Thx.


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 4, 2005)

Ghost #2:


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 4, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Ghost #2:



Thank you very much, i love it!!

Rep for you :


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Stock: CLICK If you need a better one, or you know of a cooler when then this, you can go ahead an use it. Everything else, I have no preference. Thank you! ^_^ Is it okay if I request another one later too?



here
Leave comments if you like it.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 4, 2005)

avvy request

just enlarge this plz


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

I can enlarge it, but don't expect any high quality; only the worst. Enlargin never improves the quality, and it's very hard to keep it the same, especially when it's an animation. And improving the quality will take months of cleaning, so nobody is willing to do that for  free. 

I suggest keeping it like that. 100*100 at the most.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 4, 2005)

ya i knowmy curent avvy was enlarged and its cinda blurry... but i really dont mind as long as its seeable


----------



## chauronity (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, there is. As you can see, pixel created bigger particles and the quality dropped.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 4, 2005)

yes but its still great 

*reps*


----------



## CABLE (Nov 5, 2005)

This is gonna be hard to explain so I hope you guys can do the work for me.  

I want to use this stock:



But I would like to see Ichigo's head in it aswell as his sword, if possible and as much of his body in it as possible.  And somewhere it should say, "Tensa Zangetsu".  Sorry for so little input, but I really don't know if it is do able. Thanks.

And sorry to step out of bounds here, since I have no real input.  But I think you guys should do a 75-100 post requirement for a sig/avy.  30 posts can be done in less than a day easy.  If they really stick around, they'll at least have 75+.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2005)

Master hiko i got yours im doing it right now!

[EDIT]

here is your request..



or


----------



## Freakness (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, I'm gonna try and request again . I'll be very thankful if you guys can do the work .


Size : Something like .. 400*127   Change it if you think otherwise is better

Texts : 1) Unmasked Kakashi      2) Freakness

Background : What I hope you can do, is take the face of Kakashi, and put it with a background of many Green and Blue colors ( So it will fit my banners ).
Last request, Please don't put the Texts in the bottom corner, put it somewhere over the sig.
Thank you very very much


----------



## chauronity (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll do that, as fast as i can ( got something other to do too atm). 
And background changes and cutting and any kind of modifications are possible, and will be done.


----------



## Freakness (Nov 5, 2005)

^ Thank you very much, I appreciate it . Take your time, I'm in no hurry, as long as I know you'll be working over it, I'm fine with it .


----------



## CABLE (Nov 5, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Master hiko i got yours im doing it right now!
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> ...



Wow.....I'm speechless.  You rock in rediculous proportions.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 5, 2005)

Talvius, could you also make an avatar to go with my sig using that same stock?  In 125X125 and 150x150


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2005)

of course!  im glad you like it!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 5, 2005)

If possible I would like a sig.

Dimension: 400x100
Stocks: (in this order)








Text: .:TDK:.
Position of Text: Bottom Right Hand Corner
Color of Font: Blue


BTW who do I go for a name change? I would like to change it to .:TDK:.
Thanks


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2005)

So you just want all the pictures next to each other? Those are low quality 'avatar' sized stocks that are 100 x 100. You want your signature 400 x 100 so there wont be any room for brushing. 

On the name change part, check the bottom part of the main forum page. You'll find "View forum leader", and look up KnK / NN tho they are usually very busy.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 5, 2005)

OK forget the request then.
Could I come back later though and maybe request something else pek?
and I will try the name change thing thanks.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 5, 2005)

Of crouse you can comeback later lol this isnt a one thing deal ^.^!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok thanks talvius.

Dimension: 400x100
Stocks: 


Text: .:TDK:.
Position of Text: Bottom Right Hand Corner
Color of Font: Yellow

and...

Dimension: 400x100
Stocks: 


Text: .:TDK:.
Position of Text: Bottom Right Hand Corner
Color of Font: don't know suprise me

if these won't work please let me know and I will just find an anime pic from naruto to use or soemthing. Thanks


----------



## Valdens (Nov 6, 2005)

well, since me and atomix's posts are being ignored, i will bring up the request once again
stock:Link removed
texxt:The Numa Numa FC (in a text color that stands out in the pic
thats all, but id you could put maybe a gold banner around it that would be a nice touch


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 6, 2005)

^^ Erm, didn't I do the banner the other time? Take The Quiz Yourself!
Anyway, here it is with a gold banner:


Since I'm posting already: I'll be having exams for the next 2 weeks or so, so I won't be taking requests.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 6, 2005)

@Talvius!

Could you make an avatar to match the sig you made me? here is the stock again,



and could you do it 125x125 and 150x150?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 6, 2005)

If  either Pek, Endlessrain or deathberry could make me a sig, would be awesome.

size: around 400x100 would do.
Stock: just pick one, sry but finding kazuo art is fuckin hard. ):

Style: Choose wich looks best according to you 
Text: "Kiriyama"

thnx in advance \o/


----------



## felippe (Nov 6, 2005)

type: Sig and Avatar 
size:400x100 you can use other size if you think it's better.
stock: Link removed  
Text:  Kurosaki Ichigo


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Nov 6, 2005)

man,, ingnored again,, if someone isn't going to do this request...plz tell me ,, so i dont have to wait expecting that someones doin this,, when they're not...
anyways here's my sig request again...




			
				NarkoticZ said:
			
		

> i'd like to request a sig,,
> 
> text:NarkoticZ
> Master Chief  (opposite corners)
> ...


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 7, 2005)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> reqeusting again!
> size: 450x150
> text: Atreyu
> stock:




someone PLZ ????


----------



## rinka (Nov 7, 2005)

Now I feel so dumb for requesting too many at this thread. -____- Ok, I wanna tell all the sig-makers that I've cancel *ALL* my previous requests except this one.

None of my request has been fulfilled. So it's just like I never make a request, right? (since I've canceled my previous requests) ^___^


			
				rinka said:
			
		

> Hello! I need anyone's help to take my request.  I want a set of avatar & signature.
> 
> Stocks: Monty Python and
> 
> ...


Please take this request. I've wait since page 60. ;___;


----------



## Talvius (Nov 7, 2005)

Sry master hiko i wasnt there yersterday. So i'll do it when i come back form school ok?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2005)

*NarkoticZ & Atreyu*, Easy now. I might make both your signatures later today if im feeling better. I might have appendicitis and it hurts like hell atm. Waiting for a car to get me :/


----------



## Freakness (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey peK I had this 1 year ago ...
Don't be afraid to say it hurts like hell if they ask you .
It's a real easy surgery so don't be afraid of it . Just make sure that they really know if you have it or not, since you don't want it to blow up ..

DeathBerry - Just wanted to know, have you started to work on my sig yet .. ?


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 7, 2005)

OK, another request!
size:standart
text:MrPrince
Stock: Link removed
wrap it with white internal boarder,if you can.

thx~


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2005)

@freakness; Nope, i haven't yet ...
I'll try it later today, if everything goes well.

--- 

@sayo ... what style of mine you like the most?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2005)

Freakness...

how about like this?


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> @sayo ... what style of mine you like the most?


err, . . i dunno, just pick 1 wich fits best, this way you have all the freedom you like


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2005)

(peK) Fuck
(peK) i finished a sig request and just realized that it was wrong size.


Sorry :/

I liked this way better, but if you insist i can change the text.


Freakness, Glad to hear that, was hella scared for a moment. I wnt to the hospital but after 2-3 hours of waiting, i left. Going to a private hospital tomorrow morning.


----------



## Freakness (Nov 7, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Freakness...
> 
> how about like this?



Wow .. Incredible .. just one thing, I almost can't see the word 'Freakness'.
Is there a way to make it more visible, Maybe change the font color, or Maybe to put the 'Freakness' under the 'Unmasked Kakashi' ?
Besides this, I can do nothing but bow to your talent  Lemme know if you can change it . Thx a lot .


peK - Don't worry . But make sure to check it out . My doctors made a horrible mistake . They gave me two injections ( One in each part of the ass ), Then I felt like nothing . The world was Pink again. They asked me, "does it hurt now ?"( After 3-4 hours of the injection ), And I was like :" No, Not really". But I thought to myself, " OFCOURSE IT WOULDN'T HURT, YOU JUST GAVE ME TWO INJECTIONS IN MY ASS ". Anyway. They've waited too much and when they did figure it is apendicitis, It was about exploding.
So, let's leave me, I'v passed it, just make sure that the doctors know what they do, and if they decide to operate you, it's nothin . Hope you'll be ok


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, i didn't save it so cant change it easily ... maybe those people will instantly undestand that the "...akness" refers to your nick (atleast i can). 

---

Sayoko,  well, i made something experimental ...  check if either of these are ok.
Techy :/


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 7, 2005)

^ haha i think typos fine x] sig is hawt.



			
				rinka said:
			
		

> Now I feel so dumb for requesting too many at this thread. -____- Ok, I wanna tell all the sig-makers that I've cancel *ALL* my previous requests except this one.
> 
> None of my request has been fulfilled. So it's just like I never make a request, right? (since I've canceled my previous requests) ^___^
> Please take this request. I've wait since page 60. ;___;
> ...


Hmm ill try and do it but is it ok if i dont add chibi neji in there since i dun think itll fit too well =/


----------



## Freakness (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey you know what DeathBerry, I guess you're right .
Awesome job there, No words can explain how happy I am right now .
Thanks alot, I greatly appreciate your work .


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Ok thanks talvius.
> 
> Dimension: 400x100
> Stocks:
> ...



I am guesing an anime stock would be better?
lol Ok I will re-request wiht an anime stock later if its ok.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 7, 2005)

any size you choose and a dark bg with the text "D-T" =]


----------



## Sayo (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, cool, like what you did with the stock, came out very good, BG's missing something though, let the text be more part of the sig perhaps.

if you don't feel like it don't worry, i've saved it for use =>


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Nov 7, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> (peK) Fuck
> (peK) i finished a sig request and just realized that it was wrong size.
> 
> 
> I liked this way better, but if you insist i can change the text.



very nice pek,, amazing job.. can u somehow get NarkoticZ into the foreground like faded letters throught out the whole thing..thanks anyway


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry but could I get an avi?

Stock:  (just the guy and the green not the card)

TEXT: N/A
DIMENSIONS: 80x80

thanks


----------



## CABLE (Nov 7, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> Sry master hiko i wasnt there yersterday. So i'll do it when i come back form school ok?



Thats totally fine, like I said, you rock in rediculous proportions, so you can do it whenever you want.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 7, 2005)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Sorry but could I get an avi?
> 
> Stock:  (just the guy and the green not the card)
> 
> ...



Are you sure you don't want 125x125? O_o;


----------



## Archssor (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, here is your request.


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 7, 2005)

does anyone have work on my siggy yet?
its on page 75.


----------



## rinka (Nov 8, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ^ haha i think typos fine x] sig is hawt.
> 
> Hmm ill try and do it but is it ok if i dont add chibi neji in there since i dun think itll fit too well =/


oh..really? hm, just make the sig looks nice, that's all. i don't care which you don't want to add in and which you want to add in.


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 8, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> (peK) Fuck
> (peK) i finished a sig request and just realized that it was wrong size.
> 
> 
> Sorry :/




its oke ^^
thanks !!!

[edit] i have to wait to get home and put this on my webspace!
becouse the connection at college is awfully slow!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2005)

*D-T*, Not really a dark bg but anyway here it is, could change the borders to the other 1 px black ones if you want.
v1

v2

v3


----------



## Archssor (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, nice sigs peK. Great job!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Well, here is your request.



Thankyou sooo much.

P.S. The reson I didnt' want 125x125 is because I have another avi I wanted to try for this site =p


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 8, 2005)

oo nice taggards pek.

rinka:


----------



## Talvius (Nov 8, 2005)

yay master hiko!


----------



## Neenah (Nov 8, 2005)

Avy request!

kan hi sakura

kan hi sakura

kan hi sakura

kan hi sakura

kan hi sakura

150X150


----------



## CABLE (Nov 8, 2005)

Talvius said:
			
		

> yay master hiko!



Wow. Just Wow.  I will most defiantely give you mad reppage once I can rep you agains.  Muchos Gracias.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 8, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> *D-T*, Not really a dark bg but anyway here it is, could change the borders to the other 1 px black ones if you want.
> v1
> 
> v2
> ...



The first one I like  thanks *reps*


----------



## Rasengan123 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Ummm...*

May I have a siggy of Naruto and Ino with their arms around each other that says Ninja Thunder and and of Sexy no Jutsu saying Harem Ninja?


----------



## darksniper (Nov 8, 2005)

*i need help with basicly ever thing*

like with getting an avitar and shit like that  so please help me


----------



## Bass (Nov 8, 2005)

Rasengan123 said:
			
		

> May I have a siggy of Naruto and Ino with their arms around each other that says Ninja Thunder and and of Sexy no Jutsu saying Harem Ninja?




Please read the title...ing


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 8, 2005)

@Yusura





same old, changes can be made.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 8, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Avy request!
> 
> fellow
> 
> ...



Working on it right now.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 8, 2005)

genjo sanzo: Ugh...right when I finished, I saw yours...sorry about that. ^_^
Yusura: I guess you have two sets of avatars. XD


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG archsor triple posting? nice 

i want siggy and avatar..
geez i have to post the same post on every page
just when will it be finished

size:standart
text:MrPrince
Stock: Link removed
wrap it with white internal techy boarder,if you can.

thx~


----------



## Archssor (Nov 8, 2005)

zeYondaime said:
			
		

> OMG archsor triple posting? nice
> 
> i want siggy and avatar..
> geez i have to post the same post on every page
> ...



I will start on the avatar soon. But, what do you mean by an internal techy border?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 8, 2005)

If you want anything changed, just ask.


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 9, 2005)

love the 2nd one. can you include the text MrPrince inside?
mm i mean creative boarder


----------



## rinka (Nov 9, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> oo nice taggards pek.
> 
> rinka:


Hey! Thanks so much! That's cool!


----------



## Neenah (Nov 9, 2005)

XDDD
ill take some of Archessor's avies some of Genjo's Avies
thanks!
<3


----------



## kupah (Nov 9, 2005)

well i have 2 request if that is possible, 
1)Sig
lets see, my idea is to use this:
Link removed
the size would be default, or whatever if it keeps the proportions is ok
But making the rasengan look like this:


and 2)avatar. 
the quality of the pic is not  very good, but i haven't found any better:
Link removed
I would like to make it glow like the red stone, in FMA

EDIT: phew, 32 post


----------



## chauronity (Nov 9, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Sanji from onePIECE to Mr Prince, as requested. Tried to keep it similar to my earlier "sayoko is hot" -sig (she indeed is) , and brownish, so it came out like this. Discuss, ask anything. Cnc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xinia.net

Please leave comments.


----------



## zeYondaime (Nov 9, 2005)

well thats deathberry for you! *amuse*
i love it!! Thanks~


----------



## Bass (Nov 9, 2005)

Sig request for the one and only Deathberry!

*Stock:*



*Text:*
Soi Fong


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 9, 2005)

siggy request

stock:

text: Artist of Stone S.U.

thanks


----------



## Archssor (Nov 9, 2005)

zeYondaime said:
			
		

> love the 2nd one. can you include the text MrPrince inside?
> mm i mean creative boarder



I honestly just started learning how to make avatars and really suck at text. So you would have to ask someone to add text to it. Sorry. :sad 

PS: I would ask Deathbery to add the same text on your sig.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 9, 2005)

I just started at making avatars and I really suck at text...so, if you need anything other than text...just ask!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 9, 2005)

am i being ignored...

thats a joke dont awnser...


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> I just started at making avatars and I really suck at text...so, if you need anything other than text...just ask!


Thank you very much man. I really appreciate it. They both look great.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 9, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> am i being ignored...
> 
> thats a joke dont awnser...



I would do your signature, but I don't know how to yet. :sad 

BUT...I will make you a avatar. ^_^


----------



## Archssor (Nov 9, 2005)

There you go, hope you like it.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 10, 2005)

oooo thx!!!!!!!


----------



## White-Fang_KaKashi_UK (Nov 10, 2005)

yea id like to request an animated banner for an FC 
i got all the pics n stuff but i just dunno how to make anything animated or such 

o yea i want some pics to fade into another pic
i cant describe it very well  

please PM cos it wud b a lot easier thnx


----------



## chauronity (Nov 10, 2005)

A really quick banner for arashi... hopefully grungeness is ok.


----------



## Detective (Nov 10, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> A really quick banner for arashi... hopefully grungeness is ok.


Whoa, that's more than okay. Thank you very much for taking the time to do this. :


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 10, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> siggy request
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


ill try it.


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 10, 2005)

Signature Request:

Stock : This
Please use the stock in the above left. ( if you want you can use more than one stock)

Text : " Motto Futari de"
Size : 400x125

It would be better if peK or deathberry do this request. Reason : I love their style more.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2005)

V1

V2

V3

V4


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 10, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ill try it.


kool thx!


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 10, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> V1



U know what i like , thanks peK  .. I sent you a pm about this, havent you realized or couldnt i sent ?


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 11, 2005)

Sig request
Stock:
1 http://www.maximum7.com/releases/bleach/Bleach_Ch203_LQ_M7.zip 
2 http://www.maximum7.com/releases/bleach/Bleach_Ch203_LQ_M7.zip 
3 http://www.maximum7.com/releases/bleach/Bleach_Ch203_LQ_M7.zip 
1-Just Chi's head/neck.
2-Just Kenshin's head
3-Just the small Hyde head.

Size: 300x400
Text: Imported Box of Japanese Goods
Color: Blue, welcoming feeling.
Or blue misty feeling.

Thanks so much inadvance!


----------



## xeno (Nov 11, 2005)

I would to make a request, preferebly peK because I like the text that was done for ghokun

size -> default
text -> xeno (In a similar text like the last one you did, white with a dark glow maybe)

*Spoiler*: _stock ->_ 












I'm looking for the first stock to definitely be in it with the leaves kinda in the BG and transparent. If parts from the other stocks don't work or wont fit, then the first one only is fine.
I know the stocks are small, stupid photobucket and their resizing, if you like I can e-mail them to you.


----------



## Sands (Nov 11, 2005)

sig request: 
stock:
backgrond: light blue,misty
can u also get the part of the pic where his hand is holding the sword


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 11, 2005)

SU:


----------



## Archssor (Nov 11, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> sig request:
> stock:
> backgrond: light blue,misty
> can u also get the part of the pic where his hand is holding the sword



I will make you an avatar right now.


----------



## Sands (Nov 11, 2005)

thanx 
if possible sig too plz


----------



## Archssor (Nov 11, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist:

Hmm, something is weird...can I have your AIM/MSN please?


----------



## Sands (Nov 11, 2005)

it's okay u don't need the sword


----------



## Archssor (Nov 11, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist:



If you need anything changed besides font, just ask. (PS: I suck at font)


----------



## Sands (Nov 11, 2005)

it's good thanx
*reps*
i'll go request a sig now
u did amzing
*i suck at this stuff anyways*


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 11, 2005)

Ayaya you guys are so wonderful...I guess ill try requesting one...Im sure you talented artists can make something better then what I did keke.

Signature
Size:Not too huge...Just "standard" banner size I guess heh
Text: The words Mayumi(Name of chara) and Shuffle(Name of series)
Stock: make your own South Park portrait

And...ummm yea...thats about it...Just something clean and simple...or such heh.

I hope that wasnt too specific...Ummm anyway take your time im not in a big rush keke. and Arigato in advance.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 11, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Ayaya you guys are so wonderful...I guess ill try requesting one...Im sure you talented artists can make something better then what I did keke.
> 
> Signature
> Size:Not too huge...Just "standard" banner size I guess heh
> ...



I will make you an avatar!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 11, 2005)

If you want anything changed besides text, just ask! (PS: I suck at text)


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 11, 2005)

Aw Arch you didnt have to go to the trouble...I kinda like my animated Av...She has such a great expression keke...But those are really pretty Avatars. I really like the border...hmmm...

Well ill think about using one of them, but you get a cookie and a *hug* for the effort.  Have you tried making Sigs before? Or putting text in your avatars? I bet your not so bad at it heh.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 12, 2005)

O.o

Yesterday!?! Sugoi you learn fast keke...

Im sure if you can make such cute avatars that quick youd learn to do other graphics pretty good too XD.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 12, 2005)

well i really dun wanna burst
your bubble, but avys are 
kinda easy to make


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> well i really dun wanna burst
> your bubble, but avys are
> kinda easy to make



Yeah, I never said they were hard.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i know =O
dam i forgot why i posted
that....
oh yeah, just telling Arkadyz
that avy making its not hard,
its actually easy and i enjoy
doing it XD

i'm trying to fancy up my avys
just to make it look different,
anyway no more posting, cos then
we'll cause spam, and we dun
wanna do that right? >.O


----------



## furious styles (Nov 12, 2005)

i gave it a shot arkadyz ^__^

tried to make it match your ava, too. hope you like!


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

Tck, tck... no offtopic please... conversation goes here: 
Link removed

And archssor, you can always try to learn the sigmaking via some tut, and then ask me @ that thread or PM if it still doesnt' look good/needs to improve / etc..


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 12, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Tck, tck... no offtopic please... conversation goes here:
> here
> 
> And archssor, you can always try to learn the sigmaking via some tut, and then ask me @ that thread or PM if it still doesnt' look good/needs to improve / etc..



My aplogies Deathberry I wanted to give some encouragement and stepped abit out of bounds heh.

Ahhh sugoi cheifrocka!!! That will do perfectly thankies veeery much keke. Cookie for you my artistic friend.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

Ava and siggie plz XP



> Size:sig:400x110 ava:125x125
> text: ''taste my blade''(<<not in ava) and notaku somewhere but not to big
> detail: Same colors as the pic....if it will look good make her eyes glow on both(sig&ava) if it doesn't look good leave it out


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> Ava and siggie plz XP



I will make your avatar right now.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

thnx


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 12, 2005)

May I help out here? I can do just about any style.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

If you want any changed, just ask.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

uuh...can u put my nick in it?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

Uchiha_Zero said:
			
		

> May I help out here? I can do just about any style.


Yes, on me behalf (i'm not an "owner" of this thing so i cant really say, but yes if you're asking me)... any help would appreciated. Especially if you did your current set.
But, the requirement is that have to be active if you are gonna join.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

Notaku said:
			
		

> uuh...can u put my nick in it?



Sure! I am not so good at text, but I will try.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

Oki tnx


----------



## Bass (Nov 12, 2005)

Just keeping it from dieing.. 




			
				Bass said:
			
		

> Sig request!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

Notaku:



I really suck at text, so I completely understand if you want to have someone else add text for you. I'm sorry. 

Bass: I don't know how to make signatures, but I will make you an avatar!


----------



## Bass (Nov 12, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Bass: I don't know how to make signatures, but I will make you an avatar!



Don't worry about it.   I don't need an avatar.


All I want is a sig...maybe Deathberry will do it if he has some free time.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Notaku:
> 
> 
> 
> I really suck at text, so I completely understand if you want to have someone else add text for you. I'm sorry.


oki thnx for trying anyway


----------



## Seany (Nov 12, 2005)

request! 
an avatar please
stock: 
size:130x130
text: cartoon

thanks alot!


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 12, 2005)

Eh, the sig is coming out bad, here's the quick rendering I did if anyone else wants to do this:


----------



## Archssor (Nov 12, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.   I don't need an avatar.
> 
> 
> All I want is a sig...maybe Deathberry will do it if he has some free time.



Oh...too late. XD





			
				Cartoon said:
			
		

> request!
> an avatar please
> stock:
> size:130x130
> ...



I will start on it right now! (You know the maximun is 125x125 for you, right?)


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

Used the render =)



Phew, it was quick ;d

@bass... yeah, i'll try. PM me with what style mine you want it to be done. 
(and this doesn't mean that everybody should PM me).


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2005)

ItachiUchihaAnbu --- Links doesnt work.

Xeno: Those pictures are to low quality, and the stuff that we can do is limited when someone already added other effects on the pictures.

Sand Weapon Specialist: Might have overdone the brushing, and i couldnt really get the hand in :/ *feels nostalgic, this was my first brush ever made*









List on unfinished requests:
ItachiUchihaAnbu: Links didnt work
Xeno: Low Quality stocks.
Bass: -Chauronity working on it-

and Archssor no offense man but this place gets really messy and its almost impossible to understand which requests that have been done and which needs to be done when you are 'running' around. Feel free to start an Avatar- thread or PM people the avatars.


----------



## Notaku (Nov 12, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> Used the render =)
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, it was quick ;d


sugoii~ it looks great thnx *reps if i can*


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Requesting pimped up 150 x 150 avatar's of each of the following pics: 







In each avy, just try and get as much of the head + hair as you can, and try to make it so that I see approximately the same amount of face in one avatar as I do in the others, as I wish to make an animated avatar with the three of them and I want it to flow nicely.

Honestly, you don't have to do anything with the avatar either. You could just crop it to look nice and cool, if you want. I'd prefer it if no background edits were made.

----------

Also, I'd like to request a pimped up sig:

Stock: 



Dimensions: Whatever works or looks best.

No text.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2005)

Who do you really want the sig to include? All the team 7? I atleast cant make a signature with them all nor with the Naruto in the picture.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Preferably all of them, including Kakashi.

Text is annoying? X_X


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, it can either be cropped off, or repainted... the second option must be the thing that annoys him. 

And *bass'*  request done.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah the re-drawing/coloring Naruto's lost hair is bitchy ;P

Avatar made tho, changes?:


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Could I see what i'd look like if it were animated like my Akatsuki avy and could you give it a similar border as my Akatsuki avy?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, use this peK, if you can/want/anything... i cant finish this for day or two. 
Cropped it, a bit much even. 



Much of blending will cover small crappy paint-thingy easily.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Hell, I really don't think I need any pimpin' for that sig. I love the background.

Could someone just add a simple black border (like my current sig) to the pic The Deathberry just posted and make the dimensions more forum friendly sig-looking?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

OK. If it's just a that small thing, i'll do it.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 12, 2005)

*.png (~250k)


*.jpeg (~55k)​


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 12, 2005)

Sw33t.

Thanks a lot, my friend. It looks great.


----------



## Genkai5000 (Nov 12, 2005)

>.< Ano...This is my first time going to ask for someone to make my avatar for me...T_T I hope I do this right :sad 

Yami and others

Could you make a Yami (or the guy second to left? Or the one with three diff. colors of hair...) avatar. I only want his face on it and I want a...good border so to say and only Yami on there. Could you please not change the color of his face like...all blue or anything? I want his normal face on the avatar. And the abbreves. "wtf?" on there. The size, could it be 100 X 100? 

Ano...I don't know if I had to list a person to do mine...I really don't know anyone on this forum...>.<; Sorry about that...I hope I did it correctly... :sad


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2005)

Avatar request for the Bleach Mod >____> If someone could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it .

Request- Avatar
Size- 150x150
Style- animated, showing a close up of each face of the stocks for whatever time amount seems fine.
Stocks- 
Yami and others
Yami and others
Yami and others
Border- white/black

Whatever works with the artist is fine, I know you all are amazing at it and it'd be better if you just did what works with you >___>.  Thanks to anyone who takes my request, I'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2005)

*Utz,*The Buyakuya stock is very HQ compared to the manga-scan Ichigo & fanart Hitsugaya, they wont go to well with each other. I think you should either choose a buyakuya scan or some HQ Hitsugaya and Ichigo. This is just a suggestion, i will do your request either way after i finished watching Tekken ^^


----------



## Utz (Nov 12, 2005)

-EDIT-

Nvm! I'll use the HQ Byakuya and I'll find a HQ Hitsu and HQ Ichigo right now, when I find them I'll edit this post. Thanks hehe

*Ok! Got the HQ Hitsu and Ichigo*

*Kodansha Magazine*


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 12, 2005)

siggy request

stock: Yami and others

text: Imperial Alchemist S.U.

thankyou


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 12, 2005)

I would like to request a sig.

*stock*:  (just take the sasuke one while drinkin)

*size:* what u want ore think is the best size for it


----------



## xeno (Nov 13, 2005)

*peK*

Are these stocks better?




If you manage to just get the group in there with the leaves some how in the BG and text I asked about, if not, then just the group shot towards the left with the text to the right, and the empty space left white (or if there's a way to creat the same white fuzzy effects to the blank area that they used on the original). Sorry if I'm asking too much.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

^
Can't see stocks.


----------



## xeno (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah I was having trouble finding a way to post the original size of the pics.
Oh and *peK* I know they look fuzzy, I like them that way.


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Nov 13, 2005)

Try using the direct url of the image and wrapping the image tags()


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2005)

oh 2 sig requests please

stock:


text on each, cartoon
and for size which ever fits best please


----------



## Utz (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks a bunch for the avatar peK, love it! Thanks so much


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay I have a dual request

First for an avy:
Stock:Link removed
Size: 150 x 150

Preferably like a slideshow of the people and have Straw Hat reloaded or w/e with matrix bg


Secondly I was wondering if someone would be able to clean up my siggy of Gaara T-shirt and have new Naruto wearing it (no idea what picture of him would work)

Stock: Link removed  
(appologies for the quality of Gaara's head, I did my best with bitmap since Im pathetically bad with all other programs)

Thanx MUCHOOOOOO!!!!!! :


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a simple request. Make this into an avatar:

Crop it so it's square, and put a simple border around it. Thanks.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay heres my FIRST request;

Stock:
Banner:It just needs to say "The mooninites fc" anywhere on it I would like the words to flash to "We are superior in every way" if possible.

Much appreciation.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2005)

for keramachi :


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 13, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> ItachiUchihaAnbu --- Links doesnt work.



Ah well, I have a different request, the other one would be confusing and hard.

Could my request have 2 versions to it, differing in text, please?

Sig Request:
Size: 760x150
Text: Sei Hen Hen and [Sei-kun] on the next one.(if possible)
Stock:
Just the small Hyde head.
Colors: Blue and silver.

Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## Keramachi (Nov 13, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> for keramachi :


Thanks, man.


----------



## monk3 (Nov 13, 2005)

wow JH1stGen. you've come a long way. congrats!

alright i have an avy request. i want it to be one of those like fading ones that goes from one to another. like TO's kinda. thanks in advance

Size 150X150  i dont have a large size avy space yet
Text: none
Stocks:


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2005)

Xeno:
*Spoiler*: __ 




With the leaves, tho they aint really visible ;P

Leaves with some effects:

CB-layer and a change of bg color:




TheFirst, became a bit empty withouy text.


_
ItachiUchihaAnbu_, 760 x is to big. Max is 500px


*Requests that havent been done: *
Genkai500: Avatar o

SakashiUchina: Signature o

TheFirst: Signature: o


Cartoon: Signature: o

.:TDK:. : Signature: o

Sunuvmann: Animated avatar and fixing some t-shirt?  o

Robotkiller: Banner: o

monk3: Avatar: o


----------



## xeno (Nov 14, 2005)

peK that awesome! Thanks you so much, I wasn't expecting something that great. Thanks so much!


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG peK I love it its kinda simple but I like simple sigis thx sooo much pek, rep 4 u


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2005)

No problems, and thank you.

*Genkai: *Avatar size on the board is 125 x 125 so i could make it 125 x if you want.



*SakashiUchina*; Hope you like this:



*Cartoon:* 



*Spoiler*: __ 




~png, It is transparent but I.E tries to fill out the transparent parts.

~faketransparent, used the forum background as background.

~normal with bg






*Spoiler*: _Requests that havent been done yet_ 




*Requests that havent been done: *
Genkai500: Avatar o*done

SakashiUchina: Signature o*done*


Cartoon: Signature: o*done*

.:TDK:. : Signature: o*New rule, 30 post every request.*

Sunuvmann: Animated avatar and fixing some t-shirt?  o

Robotkiller: Banner: o

monk3: Avatar: o


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 14, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> alright i have an avy request. i want it to be one of those like fading ones that goes from one to another. like TO's kinda. thanks in advance
> 
> Size 150X150  i dont have a large size avy space yet
> Text: none
> Stocks: (ava wont fit if I post em)



Im on it P:
Edit : Done


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Thankyou I didn't see that. so my goal is 123 w00t


----------



## monk3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Dynomiteguy said:
			
		

> Im on it P:
> Edit : Done



that rocks! thanks a lot!


----------



## faults (Nov 14, 2005)

Size= 360 X 125
Render = 
Quote- Have "faults" on the sig and "illusions" as a quote somewhere on the sig
For the font and color, you can do whatever you feel fits best. Thanks.


EDIT: Oh yea I forgot, can I request for pek or deathberry to make my sig? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Size:* 400x100 - 400x125 (What ever looks best)
*Text:* Archssor
*Makers:* Deathberry, peK, EndlessRain
*Custom Requests:* It would be great if you could try to make it match with my avatar. (Dotted Border, Color Halftone, Similar Background, Faded Effect, etc)
*Stock:*



Thanks!


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just checking around; my exams won't be over until Friday, so I won't be doing requests until then. 
(Don't ask me why I have a new current though. :X)
Anyway, if anyone's doing the 2 requests above, I have the renders (not done by me):
faults': Cute
Archssor's: Cute


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 15, 2005)

I was bad edit my sig, lol... you want to make my signature...
*Size:* 550x200
*Text:* セラス  ヴィクトリア (and added one small fonts "Lain Iwakura")
*Quote:* I crave for blood
*Custom Requests:* directly a girl, removed his guy. add effect good bloods or what do you make'em good effect. do you know can add "satan symbol" in backgrounds pic here...thanks.

*Stock:*


----------



## Sakura (Nov 15, 2005)

can someone make me a banner the size 550x160 or smaller with a blended background. in the banner, can i have a pic of some naruto characters and in the center somewhere, can it say 'grlninja16'? thanks. oh and btw, you can pick ur colors for me.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2005)

Please grlninja, read the other posts and try to post like them:
Size:
Stock:
Text:
Other comments:

And for the request teamembers; 
*Spoiler*: _Requests that havent been done yet_ 




*Requests that havent been done: *

Sunuvmann: Animated avatar and fixing some t-shirt?  o

Robotkiller: Banner: o

Faults: Signature: o

Archssor: Signature o

Lain Iwakura: Signature o


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 15, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> *SakashiUchina*; Hope you like this:


omg!!! thank you pek!! *reps*


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 15, 2005)

@archssor



one without a dotted border


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*genjo sanzo* - Wow! That looks great, thanks alot man!  (PS: I hope you don't mind me adding some effects to match my avatar )


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 15, 2005)

*Type:* Sig and Avy
*Size:* 125 x 125 [avatar]
*Size:* 405x105 (or whatever is best) [sig]
*Stock:*


*Text:* Mai-chan. PL in small font (this can be put anywhere on the sig)


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 15, 2005)

Re-posting a request because I didn't see it on the list of the ones currently requested..

Could my request have 2 versions to it, differing in text, please?

Sig Request:
Size: 760x150
Text: Sei Hen Hen and [Sei-kun] on the next one.(if possible)
Stockhubby Ino
Just the small Hyde head.
Colors: Blue and silver.

Thanks a bunch in advance.

Sorry, if If someone's working on it or something. ^^;


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 15, 2005)

ItachiUchihaAnbu said:
			
		

> Re-posting a request because I didn't see it on the list of the ones currently requested..
> 
> Could my request have 2 versions to it, differing in text, please?
> 
> ...


I will, but some1 already said it, 760 is too big, at least for this forums. Would you like to choose a different size? or is it that you're gonna use it in another forum?


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 15, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> *Type:* Sig and Avy
> *Size:* 125 x 125 [avatar]
> *Size:* 405x105 (or whatever is best) [sig]
> *Stock:*
> ...


me will do xD

hey pekpek, i like how u post the requests that havent been done, helps alot, thankies


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 15, 2005)

hey endlessrain just wonderin if you could make the backround of my avvy match the backround of the sig you gave me?


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 15, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> me will do xD
> 
> hey pekpek, i like how u post the requests that havent been done, helps alot, thankies



Thanks alot EndlessRain.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 15, 2005)

i know i'm really asking for lot here but just one more siggy 

stock: 

text: The Heavenly Sword S.U.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 15, 2005)

I need a sig of this with text "1967-2005. Latino Heat still burns"


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 15, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> I will, but some1 already said it, 760 is too big, at least for this forums. Would you like to choose a different size? or is it that you're gonna use it in another forum?



It's for a different forum. I have my Itachi sig for here.


----------



## Sho (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey guys, how have ya been?  I've come to look for a new avatar and sig since I know you guys are the best..


*Avatar*:

From the third color page of chapter 245.
stock: Link removed

For this, I just want Sasuke as the avatar, so the other characters and words are removed.  Also that transparent red box that lists the results that covers his face on down is in the way of the picture too, so I would appreciate if you can get rid of it.  If it's possible (and if there's space), a more dynamic background along with Sasuke would be good as well (but don't worry about it if there's no room).  

*Sig*:  What I want for this is to have all three pictures of this character, Shiki, on one sig (so have the pictures of her put on a set background).

1st. (this one would probably be better in between the other two images and perhaps more deeper or higher into the background than the other two) -The Fight Club FC

2nd.(for this one I just want her with her weapons, and not the guy) -The Fight Club FC

3rd. (it would be nice if you could sort of 'hide' the nipple, or cover it up in some way so I don't get in trouble. )- The Fight Club FC

Text:  "Keeping your memory" and then have "Shiki" somewhere

Size:  whatever's best, but hopefully it's about 450 px width

Background:  Again, I leave it up to your judgement, just as long as it looks good.

Anyways, once again thank you for your time.


----------



## Genkai5000 (Nov 16, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> No problems, and thank you.
> 
> *Genkai: *Avatar size on the board is 125 x 125 so i could make it 125 x if you want.



Pek-san! The avatar is great! ^___^ Thank you so much! 

But I have one request left..Could you put the abbrevs. "wtf!?" on there? (If that's allowed...Sorry if it's not...:sad) You did a really really good job on the avatar though..(It's better than the one someone else made for me...X_X)

Thank you so much!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 16, 2005)

@sho, I'll try to do that avatar request,but I'll post in maybe in a few hours? sorry i have to leave and I need to finish up the painting on it.


----------



## Sho (Nov 16, 2005)

hey no problem, genjo!  Take your time, and thanks!


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 16, 2005)

princeleon:


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 16, 2005)

Just forget my request its just not worth your trouble, I can see that your busy i'll post a different request later.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2005)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Okay I have a dual request
> 
> First for an avy:
> Stock:Link removed
> ...



Just wanted to remind everyone that I'm still waiting for my request. Take your time. ^_^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2005)

-Edit- 125 x 125 por favor, havent gotten bigger size yet:sad


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 16, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> princeleon:



Much thanks EndlessRain.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 16, 2005)

Sho: Avatar



sorry about the wait, with that stupid red box i had to paint in the bottom of the face.


----------



## Sho (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, thanks so much!  I absolutely love it.  You did a great job, genzo!

Hehe, I can see how that dumb red box got in the way.  I tried to do it myself but I couldn't get the skin tone right, so I just made a bigger mess of it.  Anyways, I'm glad since you did it way better than I ever could.

Thanks again!

Edit:  Whoops I forgot!  I'm not a senior member yet, so my limits are still 125X125 px.  Is there a way to shorten it to 125?  Sorry for the trouble..


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Just wanted to remind everyone that I'm still waiting for my request. Take your time. ^_^


Whee... Last day... 
Anyway, here's your avatar, hope you like it.  


125x125:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 16, 2005)

-In state of religious extasy- XD XD XD  -reps up da arse-


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2005)

Now this is a weird request but bare with me.  Its a school thing.

Okay I want the writing to be big, some snazzy looking writing and the word "HOPE" but the O is this 

sorry for being so vague.


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm, like this? Link removed
Or would you like more snazz? :


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Hmm, like this? Link removed
> Or would you like more snazz? :


more snazz please. reps tho.


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 17, 2005)

Like this?
Link removed
If you have anything specific you want, just say it.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Like this?
> Link removed
> If you have anything specific you want, just say it.



I like that one too, but I'm looking for something that is like "Shwing!" or "Shazam!"

I know, I give the awesomest descriptions.


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 17, 2005)

Indeed. XP

Maybe you want stuff other than just text, like brushing?


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2005)

YEs yes thats what i want! thanks. i will rep you again.


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok then, like this? :
Link removed


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2005)

D-T: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




~Fake transperancy

~png

~png

~faketranceparancy:

~photostyle


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay I wanna request a sig and avy
*Size:* Avy:125 x 125 Sig: kinda big like 500 x 200 or whatever you think is best
*Text:*Tsuda Kazuki (the dude's name) Oh yeah if you could get "WushuStylist" small like in the corner or something
*Stock:*


Try and get as much of the guy as you can in there, like if you could make it clear that hes a runner that be cool, but I dont know jack about sigs so just whatever you can do is cool. As for Style or whatever Ill leave that up to you. Thanks in advance yo.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2005)

faults:


----------



## kupah (Nov 17, 2005)

kupah said:
			
		

> well i have 2 request if that is possible,
> 1)Sig
> lets see, my idea is to use this:
> Link removed
> ...


i got ignored :'(


----------



## faults (Nov 17, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> faults:



Lovely ^.^. Thanks so much pek *rep*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2005)

*kupah*, Stock is very low quality, and we cant animate a half rasengan at least, i cant.

faults, thx (:


----------



## Tatsuki (Nov 17, 2005)

*sniff* pek you just reminded me of eddie...*sniff*

anyways...lol

May I request for a sig please?

Size- 400x100
Stock- any cool pic of Dosu
Colour- Black and Grey or anything dark like
Text- Your moves are fast.....but ours surpass that with the speed of sound! 
-Dosu Kinuta-
Font- any


----------



## CABLE (Nov 17, 2005)

phazer89 said:
			
		

> Ok then, like this? :
> Link removed



You rock so much.


----------



## Neenah (Nov 17, 2005)

Summer

150 X 150
Not too close and not too far, I want to see his whole face and hair.
<3


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

Sho, I'll resize that as soon as I can (at school right now)

Yusura, I'd do your avatar as well, but by then someone will have probably picked it up because of its easiness


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2005)

avatar and sig request please

stock:
size:140x120 for sig, and 125x125 for ava
textartoon

thanks alot!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 17, 2005)

Just to make sure no one wastes their time, I'm cancelling my earlier sig request (loving new avy)


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

@Sho:


@Yusura 


any border colors can be changed


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 17, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> D-T:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



=Othanks!!!!


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Alright guys I just finished watching rozen maiden and im totally in love with Suisei Seki keke...So id like to make a sig request.

My problem is after searching high and low I couldnt come up with much of anything for stock. Heres the best 2 I could come up with(If you can call it that...)

ScreenCap -  Link removed
Drawing - Link removed (Shes the one on the right in the green)

As for look...Just aslong as the predominate color is green and it has a "garden" look to it thats fine. Ummm as for text...Just Suisei Seki and The Gardener somewhere is fine.

I know I havent given much to work with this time around so ill understand if its a hard request to fulfill, but I figured id give it a try heh.  

Arigato in advance.

*edit*

Thought id show the Avatar that id like to use with it.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 17, 2005)

@Cartoon


			
				peK said:
			
		

> *Cartoon:*


Pek already did this for you


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2005)

oh oops, sorry didn't see it

well thanks alot pek! looks great!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 17, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> i know i'm really asking for lot here but just one more siggy
> 
> stock:
> 
> text: The Heavenly Sword S.U.


its been about 2 pages so i thought i'd re request mine


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 17, 2005)

Arkadyz, ill do it but i dun get the avy part?


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 17, 2005)

Ahhh im sorry I guess I didnt make that really clear...I just meant that was the avatar that I wanted use along side with the sig not that I really wanted the avatar to be in the sig...Yikes sorry about that I should've been more clear keke.

And you will?!? Oh wow thanks alot...I know the quality of the stocks isnt the greatest sadly. :sad


----------



## faults (Nov 17, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to peK again. :/


----------



## Talvius (Nov 18, 2005)

Sakashi Uchiha i got yours..you'll get it in about one  week!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 18, 2005)

will it really take that long lol


----------



## chauronity (Nov 18, 2005)

It will. Or it wont. Decide. 
The latter option obviosly is the "no sig" option.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 18, 2005)

srry... its just i've had great siggs made in 10-30 minutes by some ppl...


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 18, 2005)

> It will. Or it wont. Decide.
> The latter option obviosly is the "no sig" option.


Hahaha, sorry for the spam but that was too funny not to say so.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 19, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Okay I wanna request a sig and avy
> *Size:* Avy:125 x 125 Sig: kinda big like 500 x 200 or whatever you think is best
> *Text:*Tsuda Kazuki (the dude's name) Oh yeah if you could get "WushuStylist" small like in the corner or something
> *Stock:*
> ...



Wushu, I'll try out yours. No ideas on when it'll be ready.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello, 

I thought of this idea from help of TO and Utz, I want there style of character moments, with there faces and than it switches to another character.  I don't want to copy the anime/manga there from, but since I am a huuuuuuuuuuuge One Piece fan could you make me a One Pieve version of there avatars with the One Piece Characters[main ones].  The issue is that I don't know anywhere to get good stock for the characters, I tried google and all of those links.  The creator of this avatar will get   two reps from me, credit in sig, and my official avatar creator aka. Graphics God!

Plus, I'll vote for your work in the Sig of the Year contest helping you win, since if your work on the avatar is great, which it will be, than you derserve to win.

Thanks.


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey i luv Nujabes too, whered his avy go? =p
Thats alot of rewards lols too bad i suck at animations =p

Arkadyz,




Hmm thisll be my last request till Dec. 8, the day im free of my worries on this 10 pg paper i havent started ><
So till then guys.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

> Wushu, I'll try out yours. No ideas on when it'll be ready.


Oh okay thanks man, nah its no problem, I aint in no rush.


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 19, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> Hey i luv Nujabes too, whered his avy go? =p
> Thats alot of rewards lols too bad i suck at animations =p
> 
> Arkadyz,
> ...





KYAAA...Oh endless...you...YOUR WONDERFUL keke...Id ask to have your babies, but thatd probably just scare you, so hows about a cookie?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 19, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> So till then guys.



Yeah, take your time. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year if you dont pass by before those.


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 19, 2005)

So I can't request a sig 760x150?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 19, 2005)

No, thats just too big for these forums


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 20, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> No, thats just too big for these forums



I meant If i could use it for another forum.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 20, 2005)

> I meant If i could use it for another forum.


Its up to them weither they want to.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 20, 2005)

Don't worry about my request, that I made, Archssor is doing it.  I'll bring it back up, if it doesn't work out.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 20, 2005)

ItachiUchihaAnbu said:
			
		

> So I can't request a sig 760x150?


Too big, sorry



			
				ItachiUchihaAnbu said:
			
		

> I meant If i could use it for another forum.


NF members tops the priority. * I *, for example, wont do requests for another forum. 



			
				Tobi said:
			
		

> Don't worry about my request, that I made, Archssor is doing it.  I'll bring it back up, if it doesn't work out.


K, thanks for the info. No problem.


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Nov 20, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Too big, sorry
> 
> 
> NF members tops the priority. * I *, for example, wont do requests for another forum.



Okay, can I request one for NF Forums now?


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Nov 21, 2005)

ItachiUchihaAnbu said:
			
		

> Okay, can I request one for NF Forums now?


Youre a wierd one, first you want 1 thing then you want a tottaly different thing


----------



## oxxer (Nov 22, 2005)

hi, i want to request a signature..could you make it from my picture here.



and if u can, could u make the gem in the headgear is glowing animatedly..
i almost forgot, please if u can to put my nickname at the sig,thanks in advance


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 22, 2005)

Yo homeboy, read the first post, you need to have a post count of 30 before you can requst a sig, not zero.


----------



## oxxer (Nov 23, 2005)

oops sorry my bad..i wll request here again after i fullfill those enqueires..
anyway thanks for reminding me..


----------



## chuunin_hitokiri (Nov 23, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> Yo homeboy, read the first post, you need to have a post count of 30 before you can requst a sig, not zero.



Well, either that or you have to come to freelancers like me or hayate201.


----------



## Talvius (Nov 23, 2005)

Sry for poor text ...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 23, 2005)

hey its great exept for the typo... lol my initails are S.U.


----------



## Freakness (Nov 23, 2005)

Is peK here? I just wanted to ask something .

It suddenly came to my mind, that we were talking about you having apendicitis or not.. So, what was the end of the story ..? I'm interested ..


----------



## Valdens (Nov 23, 2005)

ok i need a banner for my new fanclub
stock:


text:The TinTin FC
I Guess put a thin black border around it and make the text animated if its not to much to ask, thanks, oh and make it about 1 2/5 bigger(or like 1 1/2, w/e) thanks in advance


----------



## Talvius (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL im sry S.U im gonna fix that error lol!


----------



## oxxer (Nov 24, 2005)

can i request a sig? here is the picture


and if u can, could u make the gem in the headgear is glowing animatedly..
, please if u can to put my nickname at the sig,thanks in advance


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 24, 2005)

thx talvius but i really do like it rep for you


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 24, 2005)

Forget the request that I made three weeks ago (which looks like you did), make this a banner for my FC.  In script I want you to put, Tom Cruise Hater FC.  And is there anyway to make it bigger?


----------



## rinka (Nov 24, 2005)

HELLO! May I request for a set of avatar and signature please? ^____^

Stock: ancha
ancha

Size: 100x100 for avatar & maximum size of signature for this forum

Text: 'Biohazard 4', 'Leon S.Kennedy' and my name (rinka) for signature
my name (rinka) for avatar

oh yeah, for avatar, use the first pic. Please combine those two pics for signature. (not to mention, i only want Leon (the guy) to be put in the sig, don't put the girl & the old guy)

Make as nice as you can! *points to my currently used signature & avatar* like those. ^^ *adores EndlessRain's work*


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Nov 24, 2005)

I would like to make request for a God Child sig!!

I love this manga series so much esp. the main character Cain so I would REALLY appreciate it if any of you guys is willing to make this sig for me!

*Stock:*
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

***Use any of the pic(s) above. Don't have to use them all!***

*Size:* 500x250 or somewhere around that range.

*Text:* Either ゴッド　チャイルド (It's "God Child" in Japanese. Hopefully your computer has the encoding to read that...) or 'Product of Unspeakable Sin'

Please make the sig look as dark and as mysterious as you can.

Thank you for reading my request! I hope you consider fulfilling it and PMing me when you post the sig out!!:


----------



## gaara621 (Nov 24, 2005)

i) Size (optional):400x150
2) Text (optional)kuraikitsune621 ( that is me i wanna name change )
3) Stock (manditory)
or


um i want it for a sig.......


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 25, 2005)

*Request: *Sig/Ava/Combo

Signature:
*Size: *Width:500  Height:150
*Stock/Pic: *
[B]Background color: [/B]Blue or green
[B]Text: [/B]Jon Hikaider
[B]Text Color: [/B]Something to match the background.
[B]Animation: [/B]Could it be a lightning effect please, Just behind the character? Like this: 
[IMG]http://img289.echo.cx/img289/4011/uchihaitachi4qj.gif[/IMG]

[U]Avatar:[/U]
[B]Size: [/B]100x100
[B]Stock/Pic: [/B]
[link]
 Here is what I believe will happen with everything
[B]Animation: [/B] Could you make the pictures switch from one to the other?
[B]Text: [/B]Jon Hikaider
[B]Text Sized: [/B]Small enought to fit in the avatar, with it in the corner.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 25, 2005)

Size- Kinda vertical 
Background- An alluring greenish one
Text- D-T


----------



## Talvius (Nov 25, 2005)

here you go!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 25, 2005)

yay its perfect!! i think i can rep you...


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm back and I come with another request for a pimped up avy:













Fan Art10

------------

Simple animated avy with the pics in the order they're posted - 3 second intervals.

Size: 150x150, with a border

Don't even bother with changing the background....all i'd like is a simple crop out. ^_^


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

i just finished that for you TO, lemme host and i'll edit it into the message.

[edit] here we go :


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

Hitomi


gaara621
v1

v2

v3


And remember people this is a *team* request thread.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 26, 2005)

You're not ItO? O_o

=========

And lastly, could someone take this picture and just make the dimensions more sig friendly + give it a nice border? : 



I'd be cool if you could put the word "Strawhats" in there just like "Team 7" is in my current sig.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

ah! my good friend ItO...no...we both just have judge in our names... 

btw, here's the real one ^__^ : 

@ pek : i'll try to help more...


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2005)

i can do your sig too, unless pek is already on it...

would you want it just resized? or cropped at all? and with a border similar to the one i put on your ava? or thicker? or with dropshadow like your current sig? or could i ask more questions?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a normal sig request. If you guys want to do a different style or whatever, go ahead. I'm not picky.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Add text as you see fit, but don't put in my user name or anything. Um..No size preference. Thanks! I love you graphics guys. I totally look up to you. I wish I could be that good.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey everyone ... long time no see!! Anything i missed?

DT:


----------



## murasex (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, um,... may I join to help? I have time, and I do graphics... ^^;; I do not do animations,... yet... XD; I may do anime, manga, and realism--that is if realism is what I think it means... ._.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, I finally know how to do this.  How about now?

Stock: 

Print:  Grafiti Letter T.C. (Put in this print, "_Da Tom Cruise Hater FC_")

Size:  If there is any quick way to make it bigger without losing enough quality as it is do so.

Special Features:  Can you freeze the picture while the bear is peeing on him?  Then you put the script down.  Just a slap down with the script would be perfect.

Thank you for your time and patronage.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 26, 2005)

chouji wats with my initials there...


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 26, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> chouji wats with my initials there...



Oh, is that what that means?  I thought it was a script.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 26, 2005)

nope those are my username initials lol... all my siggs have them...


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Oh, um,... may I join to help? I have time, and I do graphics... ^^;; I do not do animations,... yet... XD; I may do anime, manga, and realism--that is if realism is what I think it means... ._.



Sure, if you're asking me, your stuff is always so hawt (*drools@ current sig*). 
And i'm almost positive that "JH" will take you into the team .... BUT , please be active ... or atleast more active than i've been ._. 

I'll try that amaethos' request now.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 26, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Oh, um,... may I join to help? I have time, and I do graphics... ^^;; I do not do animations,... yet... XD; I may do anime, manga, and realism--that is if realism is what I think it means... ._.



I always <3 your work, and im sure members that have their request done by u with also <3 it 

So count urself in my friend *updates list

So ya ... if u see a request u would lyke to do, go for it w.o hesitation =]


----------



## murasex (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah, okay, wow, thanks. ^^

Has someone done S. U.'s Hyung sig? O_O;;


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 26, 2005)

no but if you will i'd be very gratful


----------



## gaara621 (Nov 26, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Hitomi
> 
> 
> gaara621
> ...



thanks pek the first one ish badass


----------



## Kusajishi (Nov 26, 2005)

So well I'd like to request a sig, havn't had time to do anyone lately and I'm getting pretty bored at the one I have now so well would be rly nice to have it changed by some pros =D..

Size: Around 450-120 (Don't realy mind but somewhere around that)
Text: Shaggy
Stock: I hope its not a problem that I say it doesn't matter, there are alot of nice stocks herech this pick anyone you wan't, anyone is nice!! But if its a problem then use this one (Link removed picked it randomly so feel free to pick another one=))


Thanks lots!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

*SakashiUchina*; You have been basically requesting a signature after the other with nothing more than a few hours/day space.



			
				SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> i know i'm really asking for lot here but *just one more* siggy
> 
> stock:
> 
> text: The Heavenly Sword S.U.


Im not trying to be bitch but take it easy with the requesting, there are other signatures to be done. 

Oh and to the team-members, id like to put the first time requesting people as #1 Priority.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with peK... those 1st requests should have top priority... 



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Just a normal sig request.












 Inverted B&W


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks, Chauron. You own.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 26, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Hey everyone ... long time no see!! Anything i missed?
> 
> DT:



the first one is great thanks


----------



## chauronity (Nov 26, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Thanks, Chauron. You own.



Cool..
Added 2 more with more blendy colors...  check those out too.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

I like the dark blueish one. That's my color. 

Thanks, man.


----------



## murasex (Nov 26, 2005)

... S. U.'s--I did do it. ^^;; Hopefully right. XD;;
Sig

**The border's white...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 26, 2005)

murasaki but its not really wat i asked but i'll use it anyway

sry pek i'll stop for a while


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 26, 2005)

how long too?, I'm worried waiting for peK make to my siggy....

Celes Victoria!!!! T_T


----------



## murasex (Nov 26, 2005)

I may do it asap unless he said he was going to do it? It must be a hard request.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 26, 2005)

umm, for 2 weeks ago... probably it's very had request... xD p00r peK ._.


			
				peK said:
			
		

> *Requests that havent been done: *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Requests that havent been done_
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh boy oh boy, I hope I'm not asking when everyone is busy. Well, here's my humble request!

Type: Avatar/Animated
Size: 150x150 (don't worry all stock is provided, pre-cut to fit 150x150)
Stock:


Text: This is a bit tricky. With every image that shows, I want a different word. So it'd go something like this:

1st image: I'll
2nd image: be
3rd image: there
4th image: for
5th image: you
6th image: always.

To clear things up, I simply want one of those Avatars that shows a different image every few seconds. Every time it shows a different image, I want it to show a different word. I'd like the images in the order they are given and the words in the order they are given. There is no need to alter the stock, unless you want to make the stock itself cleaner/sharper looking. 

I hope that this isn't too troublesome! Thank you for your help!

P.S. Though it may look like one image, it is actually 6 images up there. Sorry! XD


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry Lain forgot it:

v1

v2


Its really not finished but my memory is very low and PS is dying 24/7.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 27, 2005)

pek : i'll handle rock lee's new animated one.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 27, 2005)

finished.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 27, 2005)

I might be wrong, but I think my friend Rock Lee wanted a 125x125 version cuz I don't see how he could wear it here.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 27, 2005)

I was wondering if you could make a transition avy 150X150 from this....



to this



thanks =]


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 27, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Sorry Lain forgot it:
> 
> v1
> 
> ...


OMGosh!!! I was shocked :amazed... dude, aweasome siggy... I luv it.
not finished? looks like finished... , don't sorry me, no problem .

my rep is 24/h out. tomorrow I will repped you.


----------



## me_is_david (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, my first time requesting here so forgive me if I mess up on the info.
But I think I got it down lol.

I was wondering if someone can make an animated avatar of Hollow Ichigo using the Black Getsuga in episode 59 of Dattebayo's sub of Bleach.

The time frame in DB's version of 59 is 12:42-12:46
Scene is pretty much the white background and Hollow Ichigo using a Black Getsuga after Byakuya gets another sword to when Hollow Ichigo shoots it out.
size: 125 x 125 and border if possible.  
Thanks, to anyone who has time to do my request =)

Also if it helps it starts in the first picture and ends in the second.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 27, 2005)

I'd like to request some banners. ^^

*Size:* 160 x 60

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Text:* Ghost in the Shell FC (1st one) and GITS FC (2nd one)

If it's possible I'd like if the first one was animated please.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 27, 2005)

Alrighty! I'd like two sigs if that is okay.

Sing Your Heart Out Sig:

Size: Whatever
Text: Sing Your Heart Out 
Then In A Pixel Font - >>Koyuki//BECK
Stock: 


Lucille Sig:

Size: Whatever
Text: Lucille
Then In A Pixel Font - >>Ryuusuke//BECK
Stock:


----------



## KK (Nov 27, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks judge|dre! Though, I think I messed up on the size...forgot I don't have an uber account. I'll try it out!
> 
> *Bows* I thank you humbly for the avatar.
> 
> Edit: Ugh...I forgot that the 150 x 150 size applies to senior members only. XD Judge|dre, if it's not much trouble, could you resize it? Or, if it is easier for you, I could resize each image and you could animate it again.  Please? And thank you in advance.



The 150 x 150 version is much more awesome. Fixxenated. ^^


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 27, 2005)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Alrighty! I'd like two sigs if that is okay.
> Then In A Pixel Font - >>Koyuki//BECK



sorry for the stupid question, but what is a pixel font?:sad


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 27, 2005)

um like
squaredance10


----------



## RockLee (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok, after wasting two hours searching for stock, finding it, compiling it, then deciding to go with the decision I made 2-3 hours earlier, I have a request for a sig! Ta------da!

Type: Siggy siggy siggy.
Size: 400 x 100 (thanks Ichimaru Gin for the size!)
Stock:
Words:To protect this smile...I'd do anything. I will always be there for you.

I tried to resize it, but the results were disasterous, so I didn't want to saddle the artists with a crappy, resized stock. So, I cut it to basically what I wanted to appear. 

I'll try to be somewhat specific, so the artist can get an idea of what I want but can also have some wiggle room to let the creative juices flow.

For the background, the stock comes with a (in my opinion) rather nice background, though the artist may add lines, curves or whatnot to the background, as long as it doesn't a)interfere with the background and b)doesn't change the color scheme drastically.

A nice touch would be if the girl could be going a bit off the sig. So the background should be 100 x 400 (what Gin told me was the standard size) with the image itself going "off" (a.k.a popping out...I don't know what the official term is) the back ground.

The background should be contained within a border. So the basic setup scheme should be:

Background 100 x 400, with a border. Artist may manipulate the background a bit, for originality.
The girl herself should be spilling over/popping out/going "off" the background, onto the greyish part of the sig.
The text "To protect this smile...I'd do anything." Should be in the upper right region. "I will always be there for you." Should be in the lower right hand corner/across the bottom. In this I'm undecided, so the artist should use their discretion as to where this particular text should go.

I hope I didn't make it too confusing and I thank the artist in advance who takes the trouble to read this post and make the sig. Thank you very very much!


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 28, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> sorry for the stupid question, but what is a pixel font?:sad


Hmm, haven't been here for some time... Anyway, going off for a vacation, I'll be back then. :X
Anyway, here's one you can download: Link removed


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 28, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> .
> .
> .
> I hope I didn't make it too confusing and I thank the artist in advance who takes the trouble to read this post and make the sig. Thank you very very much!


Well, I decided to do a request since I haven't done one for ages... 2 hours left before I go...
Anyway, here it is, hope it's what you wanted.  
V1:



V2:


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2005)

When the request is done its done, if you want something specific, say it before you request not after.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 28, 2005)

Sig request.....

Size: 380x110
Text: "GhosT#2" somewhere and "Lacus Clyne Goddess of peace" somewhere else on the sig.

Colors: It would be really cool if you used the same colors as her dress and hair 

If someone would do this it that would be awesome, but if there is a big line i am not in a big hurry


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 28, 2005)

thisbedavid said:
			
		

> Hey, my first time requesting here so forgive me if I mess up on the info.
> But I think I got it down lol.
> 
> I was wondering if someone can make an animated avatar of Hollow Ichigo using the Black Getsuga in episode 59 of Dattebayo's sub of Bleach.
> ...



Here ya  go thisbedavid. I hope this is ok...I tried to do the complete animation from when hollow ichigo raises his head surrounded by the swords but I would have had to shrink it to 100x100 and lower the overall quality of the gif....If thats what youd rather have I can do that too. Oh and I didnt know what kindof border you wanted so I copied the border style of your current avy.


----------



## me_is_david (Nov 28, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Here ya  go thisbedavid. I hope this is ok...I tried to do the complete animation from when hollow ichigo raises his head surrounded by the swords but I would have had to shrink it to 100x100 and lower the overall quality of the gif....If thats what youd rather have I can do that too. Oh and I didnt know what kindof border you wanted so I copied the border style of your current avy.


That's actually what I prefered =), just thought with the first part it'd be easier but this is perfect =)
Thanks alot =D


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 28, 2005)

;__; i want my request~!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 29, 2005)

Requesting another pimped up siggy! 

Stock: 


Only use the Strawhats/Mugiwaras/Main Characters, and yes, please use every member of the Strawhats. Feel free to play around with the stock if you feel it necessary.

If larger version of the stock is required, please refer to One Piece Chapter *377, Page 02-03.* Sorry, but every image uploader I use resizes the pic as so^.

If you wanna get the bigger stock and you don't have One Piece, you can get it quicky off of Link removed. No registration required.

Dimensions: Whatever works.

Text: Strawhats

Thanks.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2005)

*Signature*​*Size*: 450x125
*Text*: Lain Iwakura
*Quote*: No matter where you are... everyone is always connected.
*Colors*: Normal or Blue or Green... I don't think...
*Effects*: I don't think, whateva you want to make good internet effects, lol..
*Makers*: Anyone~~
*Stock*:


----------



## murasex (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah, Shirou-chan got your's half done. ^^ I'll finish the second sig soon. 
The extraction was killer. >___<;;
Hope you like. ^^;;

First sig


----------



## Shirou-chan (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks you!


----------



## rinka (Nov 30, 2005)

rinka said:
			
		

> HELLO! May I request for a set of avatar and signature please? ^____^
> 
> Stock: fith paragraph
> fith paragraph
> ...


....i'm just requesting again, in case anyone forgot about my request


----------



## Tonza (Nov 30, 2005)

I could help with making sigs if I qualify (and if help is still needed). 
And I do graphics pretty often. Dont know yet how to do animations but I can make sigs. ^^


----------



## chauronity (Nov 30, 2005)

Tonza said:
			
		

> I could help with making sigs if I qualify (and if help is still needed).
> And I do graphics pretty often. Dont know yet how to do animations but I can make sigs. ^^



Yeah, you're in for sure if you're asking me... JH1stGEN, i truly suggest him to this job, this man has beaten me like n+1 times in our own SoTW, so he's no loser. Hawt stuff he does, developes with giant leaps. 

Actually, i'd like to make a request for you ... if it's ok.

---

Awesome sig , Murasaki


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello~ 
*Sig and avatar request*

1- Size: 400x150
2- Text: [Sei-kun]
3- Stock: Link removed
4- Colors: Black and Silver


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2005)

Silver isnt really a color, so should i make a black / white / gray signature?


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

[Sei-kun] said:
			
		

> Hello~
> *Sig and avatar request*
> 
> 1- Size: 400x150
> ...




sorry about not doing silver, it didn't look right at all.
EDIT: avatar


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Nov 30, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> sorry about not doing silver, it didn't look right at all.
> EDIT: avatar



It looks great. Thanks!

I was going to reply to peK, but it seems you already made it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello! i was wondering if you could make this into a sig for me, it might be too big though.
Could you just add his head to shoulders please. With any colours that look best as background

stock:
size:400x150
colour:any that look best with it
Text: Cartoon

Thanks alot!


----------



## murasex (Nov 30, 2005)

Ah, here's your second sig Shirou-chan. Hope you like.... I tried to make them similar...ish. XD;;; and it was fun doing them. ^^ --You are most welcomed. 

Thank you, Chauron. ^-^ It took awhile to get...


----------



## Voynich (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd sign up to help out, but I'm not sure I'd be of much use, since I mostly do the vector sigs. So yeah..I dunno. If you can use me, I'd like to help ^^;;;


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG thank you so much!!! it looks so good! : rep for you friend


----------



## Nekomimi (Nov 30, 2005)

Id also like to offer to help. Im only good at making gifs ,but id be happy to cover any requests that fall under that category.  

Oh and you should totally do it Maho...Id love to request a siggy from you sometime...except...ummm...I...wouldnt know what to ask for...


----------



## Tal Rasha (Nov 30, 2005)

Yo, I have a request or 2 to make. First....

*Request 1*
CANCELLED

*Request 2* -- Finished
Size: 400x100/450x150
Stock: second sig
Text: ANBU
Style: whatever looks good

Thx in advance! _If you only want to do one, do the 2nd one!!_


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 30, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I'd like to request some banners. ^^
> 
> *Size:* 160 x 60
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd bump this up. ^^


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

@shirou-chan, I'm prolly not gonna do the Lucille sig seeing as Murasaki beat me to it  

@rinka, or anyone: what exactly is the max sig size?

@Tal Rasha: I PM'd you the ANBU sig.

and Maho, with your works you'll definately be able to join.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Requesting another pimped up siggy!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Just gonna bump this just in case someone missed it on the last page.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Just gonna bump this just in case someone missed it on the last page.



i LOVE that stock, but it's a little big for a sig and i'm afraid shrinking the dimensions will cut the quality a bit. i'll still try it if you want, however.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2005)

]

Do you think the quality looks bad there?

---------

Hmmm. Is it possible you could just play around with their positions? XD

I love the stock too, but yeah, I realize this might be hard. >_<


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Sig request.....
> 
> Size: 380x110
> Text: "GhosT#2" somewhere and "Lacus Clyne Goddess of peace" somewhere else on the sig.
> ...



Bumping it in case nobody saw it, not in a hurry just wondering if anybody is doing it


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2005)

TO : i was under the impression you wanted the bad guys in there too? 

the dude with the pidgeon on his shoulder is way too cool to be left out


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, Lucchi is really badass, but I wasn't planing on including the Cipher No. 9.

So wait, is it easy to do the sig with just the Strawhats?

If you want to do the CP9 one too, do you think it's possible if you just split it into two sigs?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2005)

*scratches chin* probably would be easier, yeah...gimme a min and i'll try to come up with somethin.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 1, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> *Signature*​*Size*: 450x125
> *Text*: Lain Iwakura
> *Quote*: No matter where you are... everyone is always connected.
> *Colors*: Normal or Blue or Green... I don't think...
> ...




got ignored my request ing ​


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2005)

what do you think?


----------



## rinka (Dec 1, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> @rinka, or anyone: what exactly is the max sig size?


huh? ooh..nevermind i don't know it myself..change my mind..

Stock: Their website
Their website

Size: 100x100 for avatar & 430x130 for signature

Text: 'Biohazard 4', 'Leon S.Kennedy' and my name (rinka) for signature
my name (rinka) for avatar

oh yeah, for avatar, use the first pic. Please combine those two pics for signature. (not to mention, i only want Leon (the guy) to be put in the sig, don't put the girl & the old guy)


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

This is like the best i could do with it. Robin and mr Cyclope had to be a it cutoff.

Second v, is reaaaaaaly stretched.


----------



## Tonza (Dec 1, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Actually, i'd like to make a request for you ... if it's ok.



Hehe... Sure you can request.
The pressure would be gigantic though... ^^


----------



## chauronity (Dec 1, 2005)

Tonza said:
			
		

> Hehe... Sure you can request.
> The pressure would be gigantic though... ^^



I'll do it via MSN and maybe tomorrow, if it's possible. =)
And dont feel pressured. 



Hm... wonder if we should start this avatar&signature shop all over, cos the current owner is (no offense) busy doing other things... and there's like many new guys who wanna participate. 

ps. Pek ... just so goddamn awesome Zoro avatar... wow.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to request a sig and avatar if its not too much

For the sig,
Stock: Link removed
Size: 500x200
Text: Darkness
Style: Anything that looks good with the avatar or the pic

For the avatar,
Stock:HP 
Size: 150x150
Style: Again anything that looks good or complements the sig. I really dont have a preference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, pek. I like it a lot.


----------



## oxxer (Dec 1, 2005)

oxxer said:
			
		

> can i request a sig? here is the picture
> 
> 
> and if u can, could u make the gem in the headgear is glowing animatedly..
> , please if u can to put my nickname at the sig,thanks in advance



please made one for me..


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 1, 2005)

double-whine said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you could make a transition avy 150X150 from this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!

I think this request got ignored ;_;


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright DW heres my attempt at it...



If you want anything changed like the transition fade speed or border just lemme know k?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 1, 2005)

I <3 but Sasuke looks kinda slim in the pic if you know what i mean

Maybe you could profile just his face=]


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn your picky...Haha just kidding here ya go...



I cropped the other one like that because I wanted to include sasukes snake...Thought it was too cool to get rid of.


----------



## murasex (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah, Ghost, working on your's. It's a bit hard...


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh My Uber Gosh~!! I Love It!!!! Thanks Soooo Much, Murasaki~!!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 1, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Ah, Ghost, working on your's. It's a bit hard...



Awesome!!

And it would be cool if you used the colors of her hair and her dress


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm.. I'd like to request a sig, I don't really know which size, background or what ever I would prefer, so be free to go wild. For the text I would like Love on the rocks, and for stock I have , I hope that it's a good enough stock.


----------



## Noex (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava Request.

Stock: 
*(The guy who is sitting on the bike + the bike.)*
Text: None
Size: 150 x 150.

Well its an easy job and if you wonder how i want it then take a look at my current avatar. XDXDDXDXD


----------



## murasex (Dec 1, 2005)

^^ You are most welcomed, Shi. 

Ghost, I've, um, finished. XD;;; It's a bit blinding... but it looks good. ROFL
If you don't like the blindness, I may darkenit up for you if you'd like. ^^;

Here's the sig.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Been making alot of requests there hun tal.   Heh but thats alright...heres the avy portion of that request.



If you dont like the crop or want a different border just lemme know ok? I'll leave the siggy portion of your request up to someone with abit more talent then me haha...

Oh and speaking of talent...awesome work Murasaki...Do you happen to do darker pieces too? Ive been thinking of making a request and your style would be great for it I think but its gonna be a pretty darkly colored one heh.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 1, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Damn your picky...Haha just kidding here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> I cropped the other one like that because I wanted to include sasukes snake...Thought it was too cool to get rid of.



Ummm I like the first one XD

but the quality of Sasuke downgraded  could you fix that plz?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

Hold shift when you resize the images to get a good quality.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Quality lose had nothing to do with the re-size and everything to do with when it was optimized into a gif. Thats just the problem with gifs...Its not the greatest format because it pixelates stuff alot more then JPEG or Gifs.

So when the images were imported into Imageready they where crisp but when you save splice thm together and add the transition animation you have to change it to a gif since jpeg doesnt support animation.

That there is the highest quality gif at 128. I can fiddle with it abit but its basically gonna look like that close up just because gif...well has its flaws heh.


----------



## murasex (Dec 1, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Oh and speaking of talent...awesome work Murasaki...Do you happen to do darker pieces too? Ive been thinking of making a request and your style would be great for it I think but its gonna be a pretty darkly colored one heh.



I've actually done 1 good dark piece... XD;;; Very sad..... XD I would love to do your request-- I hope my style would work with it.


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

hey arkadyz. Just a little thing I'd like to add to my PM... The quality is a little lower in that avy than from the stock. Maybe fix that too? thx!


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 1, 2005)

Wowza ive become popular around here all the sudden *ducks*

Ok Tals is taken care of...Yea thatd be awesome Murasaki if you'll do it heh...You can always refuse though if dark really isnt your thing.  

Just a few simple things...

The Stock:
Text: Suigintou(Charas name)
Theme: Kinda like a gothic lolita thingy heh

Other then that I trust you with the rest since I always love your typo, sizes, and general style.


----------



## Yamainu (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to request a signature please. 

*Signature*
*Text:* Jon
*Size: *Width: 455 Height: 125
*Color: *Green, blue, or red
*Pic/Stock:*
Broken Social Scene - I'm Still Your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Broken Social Scene - I'm Still Your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 1, 2005)

Tal Rasha said:
			
		

> I know I just asked for something yesterday, but I promise after this request I'll stop. Sig and avy.
> 
> sig: 400x100
> Stock: Here -- Colour it plz?
> ...


refreshing, but avy's done


----------



## faults (Dec 1, 2005)

2 Requests :X
1.
Stock:
Text: Faults
Size:360x125
2.Stock:
Text:Faults
Size:360x125

Thanks.


----------



## Sands (Dec 1, 2005)

sig
stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








u don't need colour or text go wild with it if u want


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 1, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> *Signature*​*Size*: 450x125
> *Text*: Lain Iwakura
> *Quote*: No matter where you are... everyone is always connected.
> *Colors*: Normal or Blue or Green... I don't think...
> ...


*BUMP* aww, anyone got ignored my request ing...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 2, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ^^ You are most welcomed, Shi.
> 
> Ghost, I've, um, finished. XD;;; It's a bit blinding... but it looks good. ROFL
> If you don't like the blindness, I may darkenit up for you if you'd like. ^^;
> ...



It is really good, but is it possible to see her hair all the way to the right?? And maybe make it a little darker??

I don't know, but it looks a little weird when it's cut like that.....


----------



## oxxer (Dec 2, 2005)

oxxer said:
			
		

> please made one for me..



can i request a sig? here is the picture



and if u can, could u make the gem in the headgear is glowing animatedly..
, please if u can to put my nickname at the sig,thanks in advance

please made one for me..

my request had been ignored twice..:sad


----------



## ChildGamez (Dec 2, 2005)

This maybe a stubid reguest etc. and I don't believe it'll happen, because it'll require some work from you  (I so wish would know how to do animations on avatars ing ) but in episode 19 of Shuffle, timeline 00:22:22 to 00:22:24 ~ ... that Kaede's twisting face would make a lovely avatar ...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 2, 2005)

ChildGamez said:
			
		

> This maybe a stubid reguest etc. and I don't believe it'll happen, because it'll require some work from you  (I so wish would know how to do animations on avatars ing ) but in episode 19 of Shuffle, timeline 00:22:22 to 00:22:24 ~ ... that Kaede's twisting face would make a lovely avatar ...



Interesting animation you picked there child...Very simple one too. The hand animation is only 2 frames long and the eye movements are around 5-8...AH anyway this is what I came up with.



I kept the frame movement because it kinda made it look like a visual version of her heartbeating which I kinda liked...If you want it so the frame is still and doesnt move back and forth like that its doable although ill have to cut some frames and you'll lose abit of her eye animation while the hand movement will stay the same...All up to you.

Oh and also if you want a different border or something tell me heh.


----------



## ChildGamez (Dec 2, 2005)

First of all: _*Thank you !*_ I love you now 



			
				Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Interesting animation you picked there child...Very simple one too. The hand animation is only 2 frames long and the eye movements are around 5-8...AH anyway this is what I came up with.


Thank you (again). I love it, it's just like I wanted it to be. I like this type of thinks so maybe it'll even help people to understand me more 



			
				Arkadyz said:
			
		

> I kept the frame movement because it kinda made it look like a visual version of her heartbeating which I kinda liked...If you want it so the frame is still and doesnt move back and forth like that its doable although ill have to cut some frames and you'll lose abit of her eye animation while the hand movement will stay the same...All up to you.
> 
> Oh and also if you want a different border or something tell me heh.


If you have time you could try different borders, something dark? You know, going along with the twisted feeling. But I'm also perfectly happy with it as it is.

Also. I don't really know the limitations in this kinda animation. But if you get really interested:
Something like "pulsing" on the edges (circle style) like closing and going back out fast would be cool. Maybe something like watery effect, or just blain darkness.


----------



## oxxer (Dec 2, 2005)

i want to request an animated avatar..



the avatar is from every people in the picture, thanks !


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 2, 2005)

Hah wow yea your getting into really heavy stuff there Child...I know what your talking about, but thats abit above my skill as a giffer heh. I know some really good giffers, but even they pretty much keep it to simple borders...something like what your talking about is approaching pro stuff heh. Its would be a matter of taking and creating a custom animation and then cutting that animation into frames equal to the frames in the avy then applying each frame as a layer over the existing frames in the animation...Simple line borders like what I use are a snap but animated border...thatd be some work heh sorry. It would look very cool if I had the ability or knew someone that did...

Sheesh I did go on hun...Got me interested in finding out how to do it heh...But im pretty sure even if I knew how it would push the avy beyond the 100kb limit for sure.

Oh and oxxer...Are you saying you want each pic cropped out and then put together as a sequence of pictures kinda animated avy?


----------



## dragonofraven (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, I'm really in need of an avatar, and I can't find any pictures that will work. What I'm lookinf for are some pictures of kakashi, probably either a picture of him reading or fighting, that are small enough to work as an avatar(you know, that 150 by 150 or smaller thing). I don't need it to be really big for an avatar, any size will do as long as it's noticable, so I don't want one that's small. Is this good information for you, because I have no idea what you mean by stock. Oh, also, I kind of have a problem understanding how to put the avatar picture in. It's mostly the URL thing that I have a problem with, so if you could write the URL for each picture underneath them, I'd appreciate it. So... if you can get to that, thanks.


----------



## ChildGamez (Dec 2, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Hah wow yea your getting into really heavy stuff there Child...1)I know what your talking about, but thats abit above my skill as a giffer heh. I know some really good giffers, but even they pretty much keep it to simple borders...something like what your talking about is approaching pro stuff heh. 2)Its would be a matter of taking and creating a custom animation and then cutting that animation into frames equal to the frames in the avy then applying each frame as a layer over the existing frames in the animation...Simple line borders like what I use are a snap but animated border...thatd be some work heh sorry. 3)It would look very cool if I had the ability or knew someone that did...


1) Oh..  well I tend to go too far in these things 
2) hehe... I thought It would be done by editing every frame. That too would be time consuming. No need for apologies   you're going me a favor here   .
3) I can imagine it ^^ .. in about 12 different ways.



			
				Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Sheesh I did go on hun...Got me interested in finding out how to do it heh...But im pretty sure even if I knew how it would push the avy beyond the 100kb limit for sure.


Hehe... now we're both little wiser 

EDIT: While I take space with my useless posts.. I might try to help. ^ dragonofraven could this be ok:

I think it's cool if it isn't already used. I could rezise/edit it, but i believe there are people more experienced in that area here  .


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Wowza ive become popular around here all the sudden *ducks*
> 
> Ok Tals is taken care of...Yea thatd be awesome Murasaki if you'll do it heh...You can always refuse though if dark really isnt your thing.
> 
> ...



Sorry to be a butt, but that stock is really low on quality. >_< Is there a higher one?... I cannot work with that one. XD;;;



			
				GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> It is really good, but is it possible to see her hair all the way to the right?? And maybe make it a little darker??
> 
> I don't know, but it looks a little weird when it's cut like that.....



Yes, it is possible, and yes again. It does look a bit weird....


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 2, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a butt, but that stock is really low on quality. >_< Is there a higher one?... I cannot work with that one. XD;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible, and yes again. It does look a bit weird....



Woulb you be so awesome and fix it then   ??


----------



## oxxer (Dec 2, 2005)

Arkadyz said:
			
		

> Hah wow yea your getting into really heavy stuff there Child...I know what your talking about, but thats abit above my skill as a giffer heh. I know some really good giffers, but even they pretty much keep it to simple borders...something like what your talking about is approaching pro stuff heh. Its would be a matter of taking and creating a custom animation and then cutting that animation into frames equal to the frames in the avy then applying each frame as a layer over the existing frames in the animation...Simple line borders like what I use are a snap but animated border...thatd be some work heh sorry. It would look very cool if I had the ability or knew someone that did...
> 
> Sheesh I did go on hun...Got me interested in finding out how to do it heh...But im pretty sure even if I knew how it would push the avy beyond the 100kb limit for sure.
> 
> Oh and oxxer...Are you saying you want each pic cropped out and then put together as a sequence of pictures kinda animated avy?




ya each picture crop out and make it as sequence of pictures kinda animated avy.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 2, 2005)

Woot now I can start requesting for stuff awesome.....

Anyway
Type: Sig
Size: Not sure whatever fits the stock
Text: Excuse me baby, No Parking on the Battleground.
Stock: 
Link removed


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 2, 2005)

The Lazy Shadow said:
			
		

> Woot now I can start requesting for stuff awesome.....
> 
> Anyway
> Type: Sig
> ...


do you have a bigger ver. of that stock, seems kinda small.
and what do you want in the sig?


----------



## Sho (Dec 2, 2005)

Sho said:
			
		

> *Sig*:  What I want for this is to have all three pictures of this character, Shiki, on one sig (so have the pictures of her put on a set background).
> 
> 1st. (this one would probably be better in between the other two images and perhaps more deeper or higher into the background than the other two) -Sort of like this one
> 
> ...



Just resubmitting this (pages ago) here in case anyone can do it.


----------



## murasex (Dec 2, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Woulb you be so awesome and fix it then   ??



Sure, here you go.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 2, 2005)

@rinka

I tried using both stocks of Leon but I just couldn't find a way for the 2 faces to look good in the sig I'm sorry.:sad 

I did one with just the first stock one anyway, so if you dont like it you can keep your request open 

 avatar


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Dec 2, 2005)

I want to have this to here you go. say Ryu Hayabusa at the top and owner of Avatar: the Last Airbender FC at the bottom and try to make the take out the black lines ans srecth it out. FC banner

2nd I want this onehere you go. the say "When the wise man points at the moon, the fool looks at his finger."-Ryu Hayabusa  and try to delete the IGN.com thing.Avatar

3rd: I want his onehere you go. to say member of the Boondocks FC. FC banner

4th: I want this oneLink removed to flash through all of the charcters zoomed in on faces then fade out to Avatar: the Last Airbender FC.animated of course. Fc banner


Thanks in advance


----------



## rinka (Dec 2, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> @rinka
> 
> I tried using both stocks of Leon but I just couldn't find a way for the 2 faces to look good in the sig I'm sorry.:sad
> 
> ...


OMG they're adorable! *_* but uh, could you put the text at lowest right corner for avatar? thanks! nevermind about the sig, it's pretty already ^_^ thanks again


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 2, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a butt, but that stock is really low on quality. >_< Is there a higher one?... I cannot work with that one. XD;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is possible, and yes again. It does look a bit weird....


low on quality?! That is one of the best pics of Chii I've ever seen!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Dec 3, 2005)

uh, FallenDarkness you have to have at least 30 posts to get a request filled out


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2005)

*Signature*​*Size*: 450x125
*Text*: Lain Iwakura
*Quote*: No matter where you are... everyone is always connected.
*Colors*: Normal or Blue or Green... I don't think...
*Effects*: I don't think, whateva you want to make good internet effects, lol..
*Makers*: Anyone~~
*Stock*: 

>________________< anyone got ignored my request ing ing ing ing ing
wait, that my pic is low quality?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'd like to request a sig and avatar if its not too much
> 
> For the sig,
> Stock:  Sens Vs. Montreal Highlight
> ...



In case it got ignored.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a butt, but that stock is really low on quality. >_< Is there a higher one?... I cannot work with that one. XD;;;



Wow and I thought that was a good one heh...Hmmm ok my sense of quality must suck hun? Alright hopefully one of these 3 will be good enough...I hope...  

Link removed
Link removed



If none of those are ok...well ill just go and cry in a corner at my poor eye for quality...Haha no just kidding ill just have to dig around abit more to find something thats right.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 3, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Sure, here you go.




thanks Murosaki, You are awesome!!

Rep for you


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

*People PLEASE dont repost when your request is on the page earlier. If everyone is going to repost their request on the next page the next page will be filled and so on.*

*Lain Iwakura:* The stock is low quality, and i dont really know how you want it. Since the quote is "Everyone is always connected" i thought you wanted the computer also, and that would be just taking the stock and adding some overbrushing / color balance layer.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

Darkness: Wanted to try something new, so i tried making it murasaki style;


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 3, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> do you have a bigger ver. of that stock, seems kinda small.
> and what do you want in the sig?



The link below the small pic is the only one I have and I just wanted Luffy in it. Plus the text I wanted in it.


----------



## murasex (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, your welcome, GhosT. ^^

Arkadyz, those stocks were perfect. <3 The first stock was just low quality for me-- *56ker* >_<

I've finished your sig... It's not all dark, but it's mostly dark. XD Made the stock look weird... Sig. If you do not like the weird effect, I may put it to the original scan.

**Border is white

EDIT
Wow, PeK. You practically aced me--it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 3, 2005)

Requesting a pimped up avy. ^^

Could someone please make a 150x150 *animated* avatar with the following pictures:

(animate in the following order: ^_^)


(it'd be awesome if you could get the fist in there but if it doesn't look good feel free to ignore it)


(just Ichigo)






(just Rukia)



Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.

Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.

Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.

Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.

Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.

Check out this commercial that Microsoft's lawyers have banned from being released.


And that's it. XD

12 pics. 

-----------------
Other stuff: 
No text.

Animation Intervals: 2 seconds.

It would be nice if it animated as smoothly as my current avatar. No color flashes or anything.

Give it a nice border.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

I made most of the faces small because some of the picture e.x Renji and Naruto with fist had small faces.


I could fix it with your current borderstyle.


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

THats so wierd that it appeared so low quality to you Murasaki *boogle*

Oh and its really lovely...Its definatly dark for you haha...Although now youve made me cruious as to what itd look like without the effect since you mentioned it.   Sorry if thats a bother.


----------



## murasex (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, sure, curiousity won't kill you or me. XD;;; 

I think it looks better with the effect...


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep the one with the effect is definetly the best. Good work Murasaki...Now for my role gotta make a good gif of her to match the awesome siggy.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 4, 2005)

May I request for a banner? 


*Size*: 400x150
*Color*: red, white...and whatevcer you think looks good.
*Text*: i would like three banners saying *War Of Sharingan FC* and:
1- Itachi God Of Sharingan (and somewhere) Owner
2- Member
3- Co- Owner

Is it possible to make each of them an animation, like a ttext animation first stating the name of the FC, then saying if the person is a owner, member or a co-owner? ^^

*Image:* 

Link removed

*Other*: N/A

thanks in advance


----------



## TheChoji (Dec 4, 2005)

Can you make one of those avatars that change pictures for me?  If the pictures aren't high quality enough or there is something wrong with them tell me please.  Just make it a regular avatar size, nothing specal.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2005)

Please people be patient. I was done with several of the requests but my PS died twice and im not in the mood to try it a third time, and murasaki seems to be more or less the only one active.

TheChoji; Some of those are simply to small, that is if you dont want a 90 x 90 avatar.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

Requesting a pimped up siggy which may or may not prove difficult to some:

Stocks:




(just Ichigo)



-----------

Objective: 



I basically want a sig like this ^ 

Blue/Red/Green

Naruto/Ichigo/Luffy.

*HOWEVER*, *if you think 2 stocks don't look good next to each other and you want to rearrange the order, please, feel free.*

Also, if you feel the diagonal lines aren't best, feel free to seperate the stocks by straight vertical lines.

Now, while the Naruto and Ichigo stocks already have their respected color backgrounds, *this sig will require the Luffy stock to be give a similar-in-style green background.*

---------------

Dimensions: Equivalent to my current Team 7 pic or wider in length. I want to keep it so that my sig is wider than the three FC banners below it.

Text: _The Holy Shounen Trinity_ *or* _Holy Shounen Trinity_ *or* _Shounen Trinity_...w/e looks best. 

Honestly, if you feel that the text throws the whole sig off - forget the text.


----------



## TheChoji (Dec 4, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> TheChoji; Some of those are simply to small, that is if you dont want a 90 x 90 avatar.



I'll try to find some agian.


----------



## murasex (Dec 4, 2005)

Tenshi, I tried your request out--think it turned out good. XD

Mini banner. Do the white stuff on top and on the left bother you? I'll try to fix it anyway.


----------



## TheChoji (Dec 4, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> Can you make one of those avatars that change pictures for me?  If the pictures aren't high quality enough or there is something wrong with them tell me please.  Just make it a regular avatar size, nothing specal.



What about this?

As in a script I want you to write out (in just normal format and writing), "You Best Be Stepping Fool", like the Captain Picard banner.  Can you do that?  And once agian can you say if I'm just really stupid and this won't work agian because I'm new to this and don't exactly understand just quite yet.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

Murasaki - It's totally f**king awesome. I love it.

If you're still working to improve it, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 4, 2005)

Requesting a sig and avy combo. ^^

*Size:* 125x125 and 150x150 (Avy of the Major aka the one with the purple hair)

405x105 (Sig)

*Stock:*


*Color:* Anything cyberpunk-ish (kinda dark but still light)

*Text:* On the sig - _Ghost in the Shell_ and _prince leon_ (in smaller font) just below it (something in like a matrix or digital font); On the Avy just _PL_


----------



## murasex (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm terribly glad you like it, Tenshi. ^^ You too, Judge. =3

I've finished it completely, but this version is a bit different. Version 2.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 4, 2005)

Hope you don't mind, but I prefer the darker, 1st attempt. 

Thanks a lot, though. It's awesome.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 4, 2005)

if its ok scince i've waited a while can i request 1 more sig?

if so... then...

stock: 

text: Zhang Liao S.U.

thank you in advance


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 4, 2005)

I want a sig/avatar of 

I want the text to say Nico Robin or however is the correct way of spelling it, and the color/size can be whatever is prefered/looks the best.


----------



## Cersei (Dec 5, 2005)

Could I join the designers group please?=)


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmmm... guess I should repost my request.

I'd like to request a sig, I don't really know which size, background or what ever I would prefer, so be free to go wild. For the text I would like Love on the rocks, and for stock I have , I hope that it's a good enough stock.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a request since my other one seems to be in the works

Size: Whatever suits best
Text: The rain falls, and the ground softens.
Stock: Nihonjin(Falco) vs Beunhaas(C.Falcon) Final Destination


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 5, 2005)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> I want a sig/avatar of
> 
> I want the text to say Nico Robin or however is the correct way of spelling it, and the color/size can be whatever is prefered/looks the best.




is that spelled right?


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 5, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... guess I should repost my request.
> 
> I'd like to request a sig, I don't really know which size, background or what ever I would prefer, so be free to go wild. For the text I would like Love on the rocks, and for stock I have , I hope that it's a good enough stock.


that link doesnt work.

Requesting a sig!

Stock: Cheeky (little) Bastard
Cheeky (little) Bastard
Size: 400x100
Style: Whatever works
Text: Chobits

Use either stock, don't care which. Thx in advance!!


----------



## oxxer (Dec 5, 2005)

request a avy and sig,

stock:Huge Ino sketch)
stock:Huge Ino sketch)
(the avy is a animated sequence plz)
put my nick on it please, thanks in advance.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 5, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> is that spelled right?


Yes it is, awesome and thanks


----------



## Jounin_NuRO (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm interested in joining the design team, I'm new here but I think I'm pretty alrite with image editing programs such as photoshop, if you want to see previous work my signature is one of them, but I can also post more if you would like to... thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2005)

Tal Rasha said:
			
		

> that link doesnt work.



Hmmm... You're right, I copied the wrong link.

Stock: 
Size: Feel free to chose one yourself.
Style: Something fitting with a lounge/bar theme.
Text: Love On The Rocks


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 6, 2005)

Stock:



size- any
Text- D-T
bg- same as the pic


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2005)

hi!
sig request please.
stock:

could you try to have all the faces on please. from their head to shoulders.
size:400x150
colour: any that looks good
text: cartoon
Thanks alot!


----------



## CABLE (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd prefer if Talvius did this due to the awesome job he did on my last sig, but if hes unavailable, anyone will do. 

Stock: 

Text: Uchiha Itachi

Size: Medium range, not huge, but not small.

suggestion: if you think it looks cool, you can have the head kind of extended if you know what im talking about.

and an Avatar to match it thats 150x150 and one thats 125x125.


----------



## felippe (Dec 7, 2005)

I Size: i prefer 400x200, but if you want to put another size it's fine with me

II Text: Just put "byakuya" on a corner

III Stock: 



Thanks


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

Sho; Im really sorry, saw that noone did you request. I'd guess it was because of the several stocks you wanted in the signature, i tried to make it like 3-4 days ago but then my PS started freezing so i wasnt able to finish it up. I re-installed yesterday and i tried to finish it now, i really dont like the outcome but i just cant do anything with multistock. I tried to make it as much as the way you requested it: 

*Ryu Hayabusa*; 
First request: 

There wasnt much to add onto this one, added the text a cb layer tried to smothen it out since i resized it.

Avatar: 
Sorry, couldnt add the text. It was just to much to put on a 125 x 125 avatar, take it or leave it:


Boondock FC:
Simplicity?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh and oxxer:


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 7, 2005)

Could pek do my sig?

Stock: 

Size: Watever
Text: Gravitation


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

Im really sorry Shirou-chan, i was going to merge your posts since i dont want any unnecessary spam, but vbulletin fucked up. You can always edit your posts with the added information no need to repost it, it only takes up space in this thread and makes the request harder to find. 

Please edit the request on your post above. Here is the stock if you didnt find it.
4

Edit; Sorry you cant request. There is a rule that says 30 post = 1 signature, you have already requested 2 which 2 of the gfxers did. You atleast need 90 posts.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 7, 2005)

felippe said:
			
		

> I Size: i prefer 400x200, but if you want to put another size it's fine with me
> 
> II Text: Just put "byakuya" on a corner
> 
> ...


I'll try this if nobody has

EDIT: just need to add typo now.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

D-T: 

Lazy Shadow: 


Simplicity? :/


----------



## Sho (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the amazing sig, peK!  I really appreciate you taking the time to do so, and having that awesome result.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 7, 2005)

Pek, Murasaki or anyone, would it be possible to do a sig for me? 

Size: 400 x 130
Image: Fat Sakura Sketch
Colour: Dark Blue/white
Text: Thunder Emperor (and somewhere else) Amano Ginji
Other: Make it look like theres a lightning/thunder effect in it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 7, 2005)

felippe said:
			
		

> I Size: i prefer 400x200, but if you want to put another size it's fine with me
> 
> II Text: Just put "byakuya" on a corner
> 
> ...


 kept it simple, sorry bout the text (not doing to well with it lately)


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

AkiZirkana said:
			
		

> Pek, or anyone for that matter, I don't mind if my post is considered useless and deleted, I just wanted to make sure, with hopes of not being annoying, that my request was seen.I can wait; I just wanted to verify if it was seen..thanks.


Its because people posting useless posts that the requests gets washed away within those posts. 

I want it to be like this:
Mr. A requests
Mr. B Requests
Gfx Michel; Do you want it red, Mr.A? 
Mr A: Yes plz **and then he/she waits patiently**
GFX Michel; Ah here it is.
Mr.A; Thank you.


Now its more like
Mr.A Requests
Mr.B Requests
Mr.A posts a 'reminder' before even gfx michel have had the time to check the thread
Mr.B thinks thats a good idea and also does it.
Mr.C who was in the previous page reposts his requests...etc..


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry for that repost just delete this one, like AkiZirkana I just wanted to make sure that you got it and I'll wait for it, sorry again.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

Ryu Hayabusa said:
			
		

> sorry for that repost just delete this one, like AkiZirkana I just wanted to make sure that you got it and I'll wait for it, sorry again.


I did yours on the previous page.



			
				peK said:
			
		

> *Ryu Hayabusa*;
> First request:
> 
> There wasnt much to add onto this one, added the text a cb layer tried to smothen it out since i resized it.
> ...


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Pek I'll never bother you again


----------



## oxxer (Dec 8, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Oh and oxxer:



thanks a lot pek, really appreciate it,


----------



## felippe (Dec 8, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> kept it simple, sorry bout the text (not doing to well with it lately)





thanks a lot. It's great :


----------



## Nekomimi (Dec 8, 2005)

Guys...Like peK said dont spam up this place ok? Make your request and then leave it to the artist. They'll get to it eventually and then post it for you. Thank them and leave. Simple as that and it keeps this place uncluttered and easier for the artists to find the request that need to be filled K?

And TheChoji  to buy PS is very expensive. There are "alternative" means of obtaining PS, but im not in the business of pushing illegal means of attaining software...

And finally to what I orginally wanted to say...I have no problem doing any gif needs for anyone that wants to make a request here. I havent seen too awfully many giffers around this thread so I thought id tell you all its a perfectly reasonable thing to request and ill do my best to fulfill any request.

Previous Work:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ill freely admit to not being the best at this, but I also try to improve after each I make.  ^.^


----------



## Freija (Dec 8, 2005)

type: Sig
size:370x135
stock: Link removed (the guy to the right, same guy that is in my avator)
BG:suprise me ^_^
Text: Peter


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

pek thats not fair! i only requested from this place once! the two sigs were in one request


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought it was pretty obvious that every signature made was seen as one request, basically you are saying that you can post several requests in one request and then count it as one request?

You posted 2 request in one post. And we make signature mainly for the members on the board to use them here, we arent a resource field were you come to harvest your signature you want to use on other boards. <- is not fair.

And i dont believe that you would use them here since you havent posted anywhere else then this thread for a time.


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah and isnt there a 30 new posts per request?

Anyway im back to requests, i handed my paper in today soo thats out of the way >_> lol for now soo..


			
				D-T said:
			
		

> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy uruhara pic, me will do. =)


----------



## murasex (Dec 8, 2005)

Endless, I believe PeK has already finished that request... Am I mistakened? Eh?....



			
				Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> type: Sig
> size:370x135
> stock: person's (the guy to the right, same guy that is in my avator)
> BG:suprise me ^_^
> Text: Peter



Hi-hi. I tried out your request--hope you do not mind.

It's a bit "weird"... {SIG}


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 8, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Lazy Shadow:
> 
> 
> Simplicity? :/



Thanks for making the sig for me Pek


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 8, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> D-T:
> 
> Lazy Shadow:
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Pek


----------



## murasex (Dec 8, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> Pek, Murasaki or anyone, would it be possible to do a sig for me?
> 
> Size: 400 x 130
> Image: Link removed
> ...



Okay-ace. Gotcha. XD;;;
Thought I'd take a go at it... {SIG} The image was a bit hard to work with. Heh-heh-heh;;;....


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Dec 8, 2005)

Murasaki, we spoke about this earlier, kinda. You said you could give it a shot, I have a signature request, but the stock is a Yugioh card pic, if it own't work just tell me^_^

Signature

Stock: , or if that one won't work 

Dimensions: 400x100

Style: Your style Murasaki ^_^

TEXT (if you use the swordsman): Silent Requim - FallenAngel

Text (if you use golem): FallenAngel

thankyou


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 9, 2005)

Tyco, THAT'S how you spell R.C! 90 posts baby! Now can ya do my sig?

Here it is so you won't hafta go back!  

Could pek do my sig?

Stock: 

Size: Watever
Text: Gravitation


----------



## Freija (Dec 9, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Endless, I believe PeK has already finished that request... Am I mistakened? Eh?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i liked it very much, just wondering, what does  that iwangabay mean ?


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 9, 2005)

Size: Around 400*100 
Text: Luffy
Stock:  
or http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten 

Would be realy nice..! Havn't got any insperation myself anymore so well =)

ohh and just to add, I LOVE simplicity and freestyle =)


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 9, 2005)

wondering still if anyone started my Chobits sig. No one's said anything yet...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2005)

Dont you have any better stocks? Wallpaper stocks are annoying to work with since people have already added effects and things i myself wouldnt use.

Shirou:
Hope you like it.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 9, 2005)

Sankyuu Sankyuu and Sankyuu again Murasaki ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks peK!!!


----------



## Seany (Dec 9, 2005)

hi!
sig request please.
stock:

could you try to have all the faces on please. from their head to shoulders.
size:400x150
colour: any that looks good
text: cartoon
Thanks alot!


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 9, 2005)

Mabey its easier with this stock if no1 finnished mine yet,


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 9, 2005)

Shag-kun said:
			
		

> Mabey its easier with this stock if no1 finnished mine yet,


is there another typo you want considering that one isn't of Luffy?

edit: Only the typo is needed, so perhaps later today when u post back, or more probably tomorrow the sig will be done.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 10, 2005)

This request is for mah pekpekpek, if he is not too busy. I would like some avys. Here are the stocks:


*Spoiler*: _Kira Yamato from Gundam Seed_ 














*Spoiler*: _Kira Yamato x Lacus Clyne from Gundam Seed_ 












*Spoiler*: _ Monkey D. Luffy from One Piece_ 









Take as such time as you want and do as few or as many as you want <3

Edit--I'm pretty sure you know this, but the size is 150x150. Do whatever you want with them style wise. I think your stuff rocks, so you will get no complaints from me!


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 10, 2005)

The typo can also be: Assassin if it fits to the banner! (if its dark then use that) if its more light then use Insane ^^ =D


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 10, 2005)

how's this


----------



## Crowe (Dec 10, 2005)

*Cartoon*, Dont you got stocks with color? :/


Im not really fond of how the first one came out, i can re-do it later.
Kira






Kira x Lacus
v1

v2 ~faketrancperency


----------



## Crowe (Dec 10, 2005)

v1

v2


Monekey *D* Luffy <3


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 10, 2005)

pek, you rock my world <33333333 They all look fantastic! Thanks you so so much!


----------



## Tal Rasha (Dec 10, 2005)

ok pek thx for saying that. I'll find different ones. Ok, here it is...

Stock: here
here
here
Size: 400x100
Text: Chobits

Use whatever stock you want; don't care.


----------



## murasex (Dec 10, 2005)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> Murasaki, we spoke about this earlier, kinda. You said you could give it a shot, I have a signature request, but the stock is a Yugioh card pic, if it own't work just tell me^_^
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...



Hey! XD Glad you've requested.  
The Golem picture worked perfectly. ^^ 
Hope you like. {SIG}



			
				Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> thanks, i liked it very much, just wondering, what does  that iwangabay mean ?



You're welcomed. ^^ It means, you are the guide.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Dec 10, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Hey! XD Glad you've requested.
> The Golem picture worked perfectly. ^^
> Hope you like. {SIG}
> 
> ...



REPX1012434-923 thankyou sooo much for that.
I will use it everywhere ^_^ thankyou again. I wish I could give you more than rep. Just wondering though, whats wtih the heart for an A? could it possibly be madee like the F? If not Its ok thankyou.

-TDK


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 10, 2005)

Thx alots genjo =D its perfect =D

Ohh and lol, I wanne come into gfx again so is it ok if I join up ? =)


hmm I did one even if im not in the team, hopefully soon I am but well  hope its ok >8)

here you go Tal Rasha


----------



## murasex (Dec 10, 2005)

.:TDK:. said:
			
		

> REPX1012434-923 thankyou sooo much for that.
> I will use it everywhere ^_^ thankyou again. I wish I could give you more than rep. Just wondering though, whats wtih the heart for an A? could it possibly be madee like the F? If not Its ok thankyou.
> 
> -TDK



Ah, so sorry but it was a font... It didn't do the same for the F. 

Your welcome. :


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok its fime than, no worries. Thankyou =D

-TDK


----------



## rie_chan (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi! I would like to request for a siggy and avatar please! 
Siggy-
1) Size (optional) - What ever that looks best
2) Text (optional) - rie_chan (bottom right corner)  AND Friends together (Top left corner)
3) Stock (manditory) - 

4) Colors/ graphic- What you think looks best

Avatar- 
Stock- Same as the siggy
Can u make me one that it animated? dosn't matter how you make it, as long as both the character (from the picture) is in it
Text- Rie_chan
Colors/ size- what ever looks best


----------



## Brooke (Dec 11, 2005)

Avatar-
Stock- 
Size- Regular Avy size
Text- Bald Rules!

Sig-
Size- Any size will do whatever makes it cool.
Text- The Man who refuses to Die!
Stock- 
*Spoiler*: _Bleachmanga_ 



Link removed
Link removed
Bottom Picture him attaching sword and sheath
Link removed



color- Green and black but if it does'nt look good then whatever you think best


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2005)

rie_chan said:
			
		

> Hi! I would like to request for a siggy and avatar please!
> Siggy-
> 1) Size (optional) - What ever that looks best
> 2) Text (optional) - rie_chan (bottom right corner)  AND Friends together (Top left corner)
> ...



...





Yesh, it's  a really quick one...


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 11, 2005)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> if its ok scince i've waited a while can i request 1 more sig?
> 
> if so... then...
> 
> ...



just posting to make sure someone saw it


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 11, 2005)

sorry for the wait, I started this a long time ago but my PC was messed up so I forgot about it.
And are there any more chibi DW pics?


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 11, 2005)

toothpick said:
			
		

> Avatar-
> Stock-
> Size- Regular Avy size
> Text- Bald Rules!
> ...


Ill do this, but link to the ava pic doesnt show a pic, it brings me back to the imageshack homepage? =p


----------



## Brooke (Dec 11, 2005)

oooh ok EndlessRain  Sorry bout that let me get a link for it that works.

BLACK CAT ~The Mechanized Angel~
there we go sorry bout that


----------



## Sands (Dec 11, 2005)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> sig
> color:dark blue
> stock:
> 
> ...


just requesting again and changing it a bit


----------



## Freed (Dec 11, 2005)

I decided to delete my request from 3 pages ago due to it not having being made yet and due to me not wanting it anymore..I make a new request tough.

Signatures:

Stock: - BLACK CAT ~The Mechanized Angel~
         - BLACK CAT ~The Mechanized Angel~

Size: for both : 430x130(WidhtxHeight)

Text: first one: "Simply Aki."
        second: "Get ready.."

Specifications: for the second image, just focus on Naruto.


I don't mind to whoever makes it, may it be peK or genjo or whoever else.For the colors, just surprise me.I am very grateful in advance.


----------



## Zhero (Dec 11, 2005)

Alrighty. Take a shot of this: 

I'm requesting a pimped up siggy. 

Stock: Link removed

Just use that pic. I don't care if you can't fit the whole thing. X_X

Preferably, I want some1 to jus pimp this boy out if you need to re-draw somethings if you have ideas be my guest, if u need to get rid of the sword be my guest also, and give him so graphics also

Dimension: Whatever works will be fine

Colors: You don't even have to do anything really. But if you decide to play around with it, w/e looks best. I'm not picky. 

Text: Zhero Aietachi 

Take your time!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 11, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> sorry for the wait, I started this a long time ago but my PC was messed up so I forgot about it.
> And are there any more chibi DW pics?


i love it thank you so much!!!

yes i found alot at deviantart there one more i might use l8er


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyway I could Join ya guys?

Works:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 15, 2005)

Ill use TO's layout since he has sort of what I want. This will be a lengthy avatar. Whoever decides to do it should expect alot of images. 

Requesting a pimped out avatar to replace my current one. 

Could someone please make a 150x150 *animated* avatar with the following pictures:

(animate in the following order: ^_^)

Link removed
(picture of Zero)

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

And that's it. XD

25 pics. It is alot and I will thank whoever who does it and rep them. You will my eternal gradtitude. I resize them so they look better to but I know you will do that. Thanks!

-----------------
Other stuff: 
- No text.
- Try to include the faces and some of the body if its too small. Include whatever you think looks nice. 
- Animation Intervals: 2 seconds.
- You can change the backgrounds of the images if you want so that its not white (or always white). Whatever you prefer is good. 
- Give it a nice border. If you can. Thanks in advance! Again thanks!

Last message. If you do this then your considers a god. Anyway, see ya.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 15, 2005)

YO! I was just wondering, how exactly do I make an avatar that is composed of several animated gifs and can anyone make one that is ?*I found a site, that had all the bonta'kun gifs I could possibly dream of. * But I don't just wanna have one as my avatar, I waana have like 4 or 5 of them. Like I saw tenshioni has his avatar that switches and shows like 10 diffrent people. However, those were pictures...so is it possible to make an avatar that would have those gifs linked, like Tenshioni avatar ?

I'm asking first, because I'm not sure if it possible, thereby not sure if I can request it.-Also, I wanted to know how many gifs are possible to shove in there, the gifs sizes are anywhere from 28.2 kb to 223. Most however are in the range of 30-50 kb. I also need to decided on the order, first.

Ps: Is there a guide for avatar making, on the nf forum and if not, does anyone know of a knowlegdable source where I can learn fast about gif linking.


----------



## Zhero (Dec 15, 2005)

what about my request


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> what about my request




Well, the site just got back up. So, I would imagine it might take some time before your request is fulfilled as more of the members who usually do these request slowly filter back in.

@KN: That's a simple enough request, I can get it done for you as soon as I get off work.  *unless someone beats me to the punch*

@shika shika boo: You should be able to place the gifs in one folder and use the import folder feature in image ready (PS), it may not be in the exact order you want, but you can easily move the frames around to the order you wish....

I can work on a more visual tutorial on this if you would like, but like I said before, it would probably after I get off from work this afternoon 

And while, I'm technically not part of the avy/sig request group. I have done quite a few gifs and avys in my lifetime. 

*resume of over 3000 animated avatars* XD*


----------



## Cytokinesis (Dec 15, 2005)

Can someone create an avatar that is spaced 100 pixels x 100 pixels max.  The avatar would be a blond haired, black robed thin man with a pale face and holding his hand in front of him with a flame floating from the cusp of his hand colored green red and blue illuminating his face?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm looking for a signature with Hisoka from the anime; Hunter X Hunter. 
I really want a "moving / flash / animation?" signature, a moving picture of Hisoka laughing! Or when he smiles. 
Color on the sig doesn't matter, cuz i'm mostly looking for a moving picture of Hisoka!!! 

I'm sorry if this isn't how I am supposed to request for a sig but I suck at english


----------



## Freed (Dec 15, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, the site just got back up. So, I would imagine it might take some time before your request is fulfilled as more of the members who usually do these request slowly filter back in.
> 
> @KN: That's a simple enough request, I can get it done for you as soon as I get off work.  *unless someone beats me to the punch*
> 
> ...




Go Kira! XD I doubt anyone's going to beat you to the punch seing all we're getting are requests and nothing being made..but I don't blame those who accept the requests, they are probably busy or tired xD

Pst, you forgot to mention my request D:

hah!


----------



## genjo sanzo (Dec 15, 2005)

Cytokinesis said:
			
		

> Can someone create an avatar that is spaced 100 pixels x 100 pixels max.  The avatar would be a blond haired, black robed thin man with a pale face and holding his hand in front of him with a flame floating from the cusp of his hand colored green red and blue illuminating his face?


We don't draw them....

EDIT: aki ill do at least one of urs


----------



## Kusajishi (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmm well I suppose no1 saw my "joining post" =), just to tell you again, I'd like to sign up to do some siggies to get into the business again =) Hope its ok..!


----------



## Freed (Dec 15, 2005)

genjo sanzo said:
			
		

> We don't draw them....
> 
> EDIT: aki ill do at least one of urs



Alright, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 16, 2005)

Text: Howl To The Moon
Stock:


----------



## Rendan (Dec 16, 2005)

Could someone make a siggy and avy from this?

The only thing i want is my name on it, the rest is up to you
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2005)

@KN: I think 25 pics may be a bit too much for a gif...especially since you want to Blend in like TO's avy. 25 pics + Blending equal= 150 frames O_o (1.61 MB)

I cut it down by taking out 75 frames and it's still 836 kb....at this rate it won't successfully blend well, you might want to consider using between 5-15 pics instead of 25, it well be a much better product in the end....

Here's the gif I removed 75 frames from.....(836 KB >_<)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2005)

This is EXACTLY what I want. Thank you so much. I would rep you but when I click on it the rep popup doesnt show up. I dont know whats going on. 

Would using 5-15 images really help? I mean, will it animate exactly the same if its put in as an avatar? If it will thank you. If it doesnt then still thank you. I like it exactly the same way it is. Thanks!! 

When the rep problem gets fixed then ill be sure to rep you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> This is EXACTLY what I want. Thank you so much. I would rep you but when I click on it the rep popup doesnt show up. I dont know whats going on.
> 
> Would using 5-15 images really help? I mean, will it animate exactly the same if its put in as an avatar? If it will thank you. If it doesnt then still thank you. I like it exactly the same way it is. Thanks!!
> 
> When the rep problem gets fixed then ill be sure to rep you.




The reason, why I reccommended using fewer images, because it would reduce the the KB size. At this point, you would need a mod to insert that avy because it far exceeds the 195kb requirement. 

Sure, no problem. I like working on gifs and such, the more I practice the better  I get. 

@Shika Shika Boo: Okay, 

1.place gifs you want to combine in a new folder. Make sure it's in the order you want...*you may want to rename the gifs so they'll be imported in the oder you want alphabetically* or move them around once it's open in PS.


2. Start Image Ready (Photoshop)

3. Click on File -->Import--->folders as Frames--> Practice *name of folder*


4. every gif in the folder should load up...I have two different gifs in this example ^_^



5. You're done...Any questions?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2005)

Np. I have a mod that said they will put it in for me since it wont fit. If I have anything with avatars ill be sure to come to you. Thanks again!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Np. I have a mod that said they will put it in for me since it wont fit. If I have anything with avatars ill be sure to come to you. Thanks again!




Hey, anytime. And if anyone else wants to check out my work, my mai otome link in my sig should point you to some example of my creations, and yes, I have NF versions (195, and 100 kb) as well of each one, but I didn't put them up because I felt people might use them without asking, thus I put up larger avatar files. >_>


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2005)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> I decided to delete my request from 3 pages ago due to it not having being made yet and due to me not wanting it anymore..I make a new request tough.
> 
> Signatures:
> 
> ...



I tried it--hope you don't mind that. I think it came out well. XD;
If someone has already done this, I'm sorry. Page 99 was taking forever and gah! >_<

Sig

If no one has finished your request, I'll be finishing the second sig soon. ^^;

Yay for the first. XD;


----------



## Freed (Dec 16, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> I tried it--hope you don't mind that. I think it came out well. XD;
> If someone has already done this, I'm sorry. Page 99 was taking forever and gah! >_<
> 
> Sig
> ...



Wow man, you did an excellent job right there! I've never been difficult in tastes anyhow...thanks a lot for all the effort you put in making this sig for me! I'll certainly rep you when the rep system works again! Thanks a whole lot! Great job! *Goes on and on* xD

Oh yeah, one more thing! Good idea, putting the symbol of Canada in there XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey everyone ... anything new i missed?


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2005)

Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> Wow man, you did an excellent job right there! I've never been difficult in tastes anyhow...thanks a lot for all the effort you put in making this sig for me! I'll certainly rep you when the rep system works again! Thanks a whole lot! Great job! *Goes on and on* xD
> 
> Oh yeah, one more thing! Good idea, putting the symbol of Canada in there XD



Eh? XD! Um, sure... Hee hee;;;;

Oh! I read back and saw someone who announced that they were going to do one of your sigs so I'll let them do your second sig. 

Kay, kay. 

Glad you liked it! ^^


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the guide Kira. I haven't tried  the above yet, however, I have come to notice that when i dled the gifs from the sites, it saved the gifs as though they were just images. Their not moving anymore. So are they still gifs, even though the movement hasn't been captured, when I saved them? Note: even when I double click them, thier still frozen. 

this is site I dled them from (it's on the exact page) 

Ps: 3000- wow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the guide Kira. I haven't tried  the above yet, however, I have come to notice that when i dled the gifs from the sites, it saved the gifs as though they were just images. Their not moving anymore. So are they still gifs, even though the movement hasn't been captured, when I saved them? Note: even when I double click them, thier still frozen.
> 
> this is site I dled them from (it's on the exact page)
> 
> Ps: 3000- wow




They download just fine for me. I just use "save image as" and they play okay. 

Hope you don't mind, I'm using this as an example of combining gifs, I use from that site. 




And yeah, 3000 is alot, and I've only used a fraction of them here on this site, because there are only so many days in a year and some of them don't fit my ecchi style, so I just leave them in my folder or give them away when some request avatar art.


----------



## murasex (Dec 17, 2005)

Rendan said:
			
		

> Could someone make a siggy and avy from this?
> 
> The only thing i want is my name on it, the rest is up to you
> Thanks in advance



Yah! Done, done!

{SIG}
{AVY}


----------



## Bass (Dec 17, 2005)

Sig request for anyone who has the time.

Stock: 


Text: Bass


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 18, 2005)

Can anyone make me a holiday siggeh please?

Link removed

1st Text: Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays
2nd Text: Betty Mae


----------



## Zhero (Dec 18, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, the site just got back up. So, I would imagine it might take some time before your request is fulfilled as more of the members who usually do these request slowly filter back in.
> 
> @KN: That's a simple enough request, I can get it done for you as soon as I get off work.  *unless someone beats me to the punch*
> 
> ...



Could u get someone to private message me when they start on my siggy, I would love if someone did. But i feel like my siggy is too mych of a request someone jus let me know if its to mych for them ill..figure out something else.


----------



## Rin <3 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you JH1st!  I love it <3333


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 18, 2005)

Just reminder about my sig on page 99 =3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 18, 2005)

@Shirou-chan ill see wut i can do =] 

@betty ... hurrayyy!! U didnt blow my head of like the last time LOL!! haha jk. Glad u lyke it =]


----------



## Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

JH....I love thank you soooo much..*reps*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 19, 2005)

Anything for ya Bass =]

----------


----------



## Enzain (Dec 19, 2005)

I dunno if this is the place to ask this, but whatever.
How do you add borders?


----------



## Brooke (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi umm my request is I want a sig please.
This pic on the left side
Rise of the Undead Phoenix V2 for OCEANmaster
This pic on the right side
Rise of the Undead Phoenix V2 for OCEANmaster
and I want text across the bottom to say "Zabimaru Reach The Moon"

any color that looks good is fine,thanks anyone who takes this request in advance.


----------



## Noex (Dec 19, 2005)

*Sign Request*

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 400x100
*Font:* trashy looking, like graffity painted (hope you get it)
*Text:* Noex
*Background* Well i want it to lok liek the bg is painted with graffity tags and such,

hope someone is up for the challange hehehe


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2005)

Never done anything like this, hope it came out as you wanted.


----------



## Talvius (Dec 19, 2005)

sry for inavtiveness but im back and ready to take some requests!


----------



## Noex (Dec 19, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Never done anything like this, hope it came out as you wanted.




hehehehe nice nice, feels so bad ass, so gangsta hahahah kidding but still very nice thx ^_^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

I wanna request a sig

For the stock use either one, which ever looks best for the type of sig, i couldnt make up my mind.

Stock:



Text: "Shakugan no Shana" and somewhere smaller "WushuStylist"

Size: Around 450 x 150, but again what ever looks best


----------



## murasex (Dec 19, 2005)

WushuStylist said:
			
		

> I wanna request a sig
> 
> For the stock use either one, which ever looks best for the type of sig, i couldnt make up my mind.
> 
> ...



I just loved the images and had to do this. 

{SIG}

I hope you do not mind the tiny 400 by 100 size... ^^;;;


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Dec 19, 2005)

> I just loved the images and had to do this.
> 
> {SIG}
> 
> I hope you do not mind the tiny 400 by 100 size... ^^;;;


Alright thanks a lot man, I like your style, its different you know. Oh no the size dont bother me. Reps for that too


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 19, 2005)

Avie plz out of this pic Link removed

if you can can you put "Kusari Gama" on it anywhere.....if it doesnt look good with the words then scrap the words.

thanks in advance


----------



## Enzain (Dec 19, 2005)

I would like to request a siggy please~
Stock:

Backround:
A blue snowy backround with white snowflakes.
Size:
Whatever you think looks best.
Text:
Chillout
Font:
What looks good to you looks good to me, unless what looks good to you is ugly
 
I would also like the snowboard come out of the backround a little bit...

And can someone tell me how to add borders to avys?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 20, 2005)

w00t 2k posts ... congradz to all the members who dedicated their time doing the requests


----------



## Brooke (Dec 20, 2005)

I dont mean to be a nuisence or anything but it seems people skipped my request on page 100.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 20, 2005)

PICTURE 

TEXT : Chatulio


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Dec 20, 2005)

JH1stGen, I was wonderin' if I could join your Design Team? Examples of my work    are my current Signature and more examples can be found by clicking it.


----------



## Rendan (Dec 20, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Yah! Done, done!
> 
> {SIG}
> {AVY}



Many thanks dude, they are great!!


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2005)

hello again! sig request please 

stock:

size: 400 x 150
colour: whatever looks best with it.
text: cartoon.
thanks alot!


----------



## Sands (Dec 20, 2005)

color:dark blue
stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 





text: dark knight

i'm just reposting my request to anyone who has time to do it


----------



## Zhero (Dec 20, 2005)

I guess ill request another siggy, well here goes nuthing ...can i get a siggy using this picture

since you cannot simply direct link to 4chan

since you cannot simply direct link to 4chan

kinda mix both of them 2gether and put Zhero in the corners or something plz get back at me .


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 20, 2005)

toothpick; sry bout before, but here:


hot pic btw ;]


----------



## Brooke (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow thankies Thankies its really good.


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 20, 2005)

nice Saya sig JH1stGen


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 20, 2005)

btw my reqest is on page 100.....just to let you know


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 20, 2005)

Just to notify the members of the design team and members of NF that InEviTabLe.SiN has decided to help with the requests. So lets all welcome him in


----------



## Brooke (Dec 20, 2005)

YAY welcome InEviTabLe.SiN


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Dec 20, 2005)

toothpick said:
			
		

> YAY welcome InEviTabLe.SiN


Thank you, thank you. LOL. *scans around for random request*


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2005)

Umm yeah sorry to ask again so soon but Please can I get another sig.

stock:
Link removed

Text:
Protect the One you Love

thanks its appreciated.


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Dec 21, 2005)

toothpick said:
			
		

> Umm yeah sorry to ask again so soon but Please can I get another sig.
> 
> stock:
> Link removed
> ...


toothpick -


----------



## Zhero (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome Sin


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks InEviTabLe.SiN and no its fine without the user name.


----------



## murasex (Dec 21, 2005)

Update- I can now make snow in animation if anyone would like snow... 

Also, just to ask and not be confused, do you guys read the rules? You cannot post a request soon after you've already requested. Once someone has finished your request, you stick with it and come back later-- later.

Another thing, Shinji, which request do you want done? I see two totally different requests from you... If you changed your mind on the first one, please delete it...

I do not mean any nasty remarks or anything, I'm just lost and confused here.

56k is a killer.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 21, 2005)

can somebody help me avy this?



150x150


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2005)

Same stock/ava as one of my older ones...ol' school -__-


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

umm... I think my request was skipped... it's the last post on page 100.


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry about that, I originally requested one under this forum line and Ineviable's. Sorry about the confusion. I just deleted those last 2 posts. Here is the signature I'd like to make. Thanks

*Stock:*Link removed
*Text:*"Happy Holidays" and "Shinji"

Oh, and add a snow effect please ^^
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cersei (Dec 21, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, I originally requested one under this forum line and Ineviable's. Sorry about the confusion. I just deleted those last 2 posts. Here is the signature I'd like to make. Thanks
> 
> *Stock:*Link removed
> *Text:*"Happy Holidays" and "Shinji"
> ...



I'll try doing yours.


----------



## Brooke (Dec 21, 2005)

Can I get this as an avatar whatever the size for avatars are here.

Link removed

Just put toothpick in the bottom corner please thankies!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 21, 2005)

Read the rules tooth. Request every 30 post


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

You don't have to do a snow effect if you don't want to.


----------



## Cersei (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol ok good. That'll let me finish it sooner then.^^


----------



## EE (Dec 22, 2005)

y0 I can help u make tags to

if u dont know me or haven't seen my stuff here it is


----------



## Cersei (Dec 22, 2005)

EE would make a great addition to the team. =P

EDIT:

Shinji's tag


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Wildfire.


----------



## EE (Dec 22, 2005)

thanx wildfire

oh yeah toothpick this is Horus the person u hate so much

pansy


----------



## Cersei (Dec 22, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Thanks Wildfire.



Here's a v2.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2005)

EE: It would be an honor to have ya on the design team to do teh request 

So all i need is what's ur style? Like is there requests u dont do and vice versa? You can look at the 1st post and look at the member's list as an example =] 

Nice wildfire .. the 2nd version is kawaii =]


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the 2nd version. Looks so nice. ^^ Love them both.
Not to complain or anything, but the outer white border is larger on the bottom than the other sides.


----------



## EE (Dec 22, 2005)

haha then I'm on, anywayz

I'm open for request


----------



## Zhero (Dec 22, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> I guess ill request another siggy, well here goes nuthing ...can i get a siggy using this picture
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Make these two siggy size or something and jus try to put them 2gether would be nice with my name in one of the corners...

^^^^could you please


----------



## Notaku (Dec 22, 2005)

sig said:
			
		

> stock:Link removed
> size: 400x120
> text:Happy X-mas
> Notaku
> color ever looks ok for the stock



 message was to short


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome EE.

People dont forget to tell us WHO you want from the stock, posting a picture with 10 people and not telling us, only confuses us.


----------



## Notaku (Dec 22, 2005)

oops i forgot to say that >_< only the girls on the right with the Chibi dude


----------



## EE (Dec 22, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> Make these two siggy size or something and jus try to put them 2gether would be nice with my name in one of the corners...
> 
> ^^^^could you please



thanx pek, anywayz who do u want out of the pics? Kakashi and naruto or just the naruto stocks? and can u find better stocks with that big "narutokun" label going across them?


----------



## Zhero (Dec 22, 2005)

EE said:
			
		

> thanx pek, anywayz who do u want out of the pics? Kakashi and naruto or just the naruto stocks? and can u find better stocks with that big "narutokun" label going across them?



I dont care about the narutokun thingy..jus give me naruto and ill be fine


----------



## Cersei (Dec 22, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Thanks for the 2nd version. Looks so nice. ^^ Love them both.
> Not to complain or anything, but the outer white border is larger on the bottom than the other sides.



Yeah, it's suppose to be like that.

btw peK you never added me to the list. I can do, Any topic (anime/realism/manga).


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 22, 2005)

umm...my avie request was on page 100....where are the sig/avie making people


----------



## Sands (Dec 22, 2005)

i've posted my request twice the most recent is on pg 101


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes but a plain b/w comic panel isnt the best stock for a signature and especially if you want a signature with lots of blue and other colors. We, i atleast dont wont put time in coloring the stocks.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2005)

Wildfire said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's suppose to be like that.
> 
> btw peK you never added me to the list. I can do, Any topic (anime/realism/manga).



Updat'd ................


----------



## Sands (Dec 22, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Yes but a plain b/w comic panel isnt the best stock for a signature and especially if you want a signature with lots of blue and other colors. We, i atleast dont wont put time in coloring the stocks.


thanx
i should find another stock


----------



## Sands (Dec 22, 2005)

text: dark knight
stock:
colour (it already is) :dark blue


----------



## Cersei (Dec 22, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Updat'd ................



Thanks!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 23, 2005)

Edit: NVM I got photoshop re-installed so I don't need help


----------



## EE (Dec 23, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> I dont care about the narutokun thingy..jus give me naruto and ill be fine



what I am sayin f0o is that the bar is cutting into him, get another stock without the bar on naruto, there's a million naruto stocks it wont be hard, or uw ant me to find it?


----------



## Zhero (Dec 23, 2005)

EE said:
			
		

> what I am sayin f0o is that the bar is cutting into him, get another stock without the bar on naruto, there's a million naruto stocks it wont be hard, or uw ant me to find it?




You, can find one I dont mind i dont doubt your judgement lol

why does everyone have a ninja rank, I want one


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2005)

You need an avatar, to get a ninja rank, and dont double post.
<-- Like that picture of orochimaru.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 23, 2005)

^ said:
			
		

> You, can find one I dont mind i dont doubt your judgement lol



*sigh ... is it that hard to find an appropiate stock? =/


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2005)

Sand weapon ;O


----------



## Zhero (Dec 24, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> *sigh ... is it that hard to find an appropiate stock? =/



Here goes a couple jus lemme know what can you do with this


----------



## Sands (Dec 24, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Sand weapon ;O



u amaze me yet again pek
it's great !!!!!!
*reps*
 thanx


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 24, 2005)

siggy request

stock:

text: Repent! S.U.

just the guy with the skull helmet plz and thank you


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2005)

Zheruto said:
			
		

> Here goes a couple jus lemme know what can you do with this


Those are already used in those signature, they have been overbrushed and some effects have been added. Look in the first post about what we mean with Quality stocks.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 24, 2005)

siggy requesty ^^

Image: Co-ed Sexxtasy 1-14
Text: Shino
Color: Green and anything else that looks good
Size: 378 x 110

Thanks in advance

and merry xmas eve


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry to be nagging but my request was on page 100


----------



## Zhero (Dec 24, 2005)

ok how about this 

Link removed

Link removed

those two lemme kno something son...lol Merry Christmas


----------



## murasex (Dec 25, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> siggy requesty ^^
> 
> Image: Co-ed Sexxtasy 1-14
> Text: Shino
> ...



Merry Christmas. ^^

I tried your request,... {SIG}


----------



## chauronity (Dec 25, 2005)

Marry xmas murasaki :3 



			
				Zheruto said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





~~~
Here's something quick, take or leave it. And please do NOT spam stock @ the next time, butsearch the good stocks before you make the request.​


----------



## faults (Dec 25, 2005)

Name:faults
Stock:
Size: 360x125
Text: :Soul Calibur III" and "Tira"

Thanks again, I love your work people.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 25, 2005)

faults ... it's obvious that u r coming to this forum just for requests *looks at ur post history. U can request every per 30 posts


----------



## Zhero (Dec 25, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> Marry xmas murasaki :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look im sorry, if i made it feel like i was rushing you man, really  i didnt intend on this happening but thanks for the siggy


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 26, 2005)

Need a sig of this stock its kinda big so I'll spoiler it:



Size- H-350 W-500


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 26, 2005)

*hugs Murasaki* Thank you soo so much ^^


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 26, 2005)

What am I chopped liver!


----------



## Notaku (Dec 26, 2005)

just repost


----------



## Utz (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey again . Was wondering if I could request a siggie this time, but more in the hands of the artist than myself. 

Theme: Sleek/Glazy/Bright
Size: 500x250
Stock: anything that resembles the moon, or sun, or stars, but preferably dark -colored/themed. 
Text: Dreams, and transparent in the back the letter "Z". 

>> Sorry if this sounds really vague, I don't really know how to describe it hehe, sorry for the trouble. Take as much time as needed, really, no rush at all. I'd be grateful if someone could take it up . If you have any questions regarding the request, feel free to post here or PM me. Thanks a lot again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## faults (Dec 27, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> faults ... it's obvious that u r coming to this forum just for requests *looks at ur post history. U can request every per 30 posts



Actually, I was an active poster, but I just haven't been posting that much lately, just for requests :X. Sorry, I'll get active though, its just that the newest naruto really isn't anything to talk about, because of the crappy filler lines :/


----------



## monk3 (Dec 27, 2005)

Theme: i dunno. i guess a sig segmented into 3 parts
Size: 550x220
Stock: sorry they aint quality. i suck at finding quality ones

Look at what I can do!

(only take Kenshin plz)

Look at what I can do!

Look at what I can do!

Text: The Misunderstood Holy Shounen Trinity.

in the three segments, can i have 3 different colors? whatever looks good is fine with me.

i dont know if the stocks are big enough for this request. if they aren't just tell me. but.....yeah thanks in advance


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi sig request please, could you just put goku in the sig, thanks.

stock:

size 150 x 400
colour: what ever looks best
text: Cartoon

Thanks!


----------



## Notaku (Dec 28, 2005)

sig said:
			
		

> stock:Bateau Lavoir
> size: 400x120
> text:Happy X-mas
> Notaku
> ...



re post.....


----------



## murasex (Dec 28, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hi sig request please, could you just put goku in the sig, thanks.
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Just Goku... My, oh my, the extraction was deadly. X_X

Hope you like the sig. ^^; {SIG}

P.S.- I was not sure about the sig size you assigned...

*EDIT*

Notaku, I've also done your sig. 

^^; {SIG}


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks alot! Just what i wanted


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

Can I get a signature?
Stock: Link removed
Text: "Chris Armalite"         "Shinji" and in smaller font "Scra-Prin"
Size: 400x150 or 400x100 or whatever size looks will.

Thanks ^^


----------



## murasex (Dec 28, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Can I get a signature?
> Stock: Here's my current project
> Text: "Chris Armalite"         "Shinji" and in smaller font "Scra-Prin"
> Size: 400x150 or 400x100 or whatever size looks will.
> ...



Uhm. *cough*

I made your sig with the original text you put on it... If you want me to change it, I will. 

{SIG}


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 28, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Uhm. *cough*
> 
> I made your sig with the original text you put on it... If you want me to change it, I will.
> 
> {SIG}


Oh, thanks. Um.. if you could change the words, that'd be nice. I just forgot to put quote marks around to show the separation then thought of a little more to add to it. Hehe, sorry.


----------



## Notaku (Dec 29, 2005)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Notaku, I've also done your sig.
> 
> ^^; {SIG}



awsome


----------



## rinka (Dec 29, 2005)

Could someone make me a set of avatar & signature?

Stock: Link removed
Link removed --> This one is for avatar only
Text (signature): "Kingdom Hearts II" & "rinka" at the bottom
Text (avatar): "rinka"
Size (signature): 430x130
Size (avatar): 130x130

For signature, use the first link. For avatar, please make four (sorry if I'm too demand ^^"), one is Sora, one is Kairi, one is Riku (the second link) and the other is Roxas. Thanks a million to those who can help me.


----------



## Tatsuki (Dec 29, 2005)

My very last request.  Once this sig and avy is done, wont need to request till soon lol 

Stock: Link removed
Text: "Magna Carta" and "OTC" somewhere else
Color: Orange + Black
Size (sig): 395 x 95
Size (ava) 150 x 150


----------



## rinka (Dec 30, 2005)

Um, I edit my previous post a bit. Hope you guys don't mind. ^^"


----------



## chauronity (Dec 30, 2005)

^

Hm.. the stock is pretty hard to cut from the background, so i might have to include atleast some parts of Mickey et co into the sig, hopefully it's ok. 
Otherwise it aint gonna be me who's gonna do the rqst. PLUS, the stock is pretty hard to get fit into sig of that size, needs some creativity. Or, icon-style. 


And i'll do that avatar right away, Rinka. Expect it to be done in 10 minutes or so. 

*edit*


It mimics looks of the Mura's current, that i like a lot x3

AND, it's 125x125 cos you cant use bigger yet, and using 130x130 makes it crispy during the progress. But if you're a vip-member and you can, i'll make a new one.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 30, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Hey again . Was wondering if I could request a siggie this time, but more in the hands of the artist than myself.
> 
> Theme: Sleek/Glazy/Bright
> Size: 500x250
> ...







I cant imagine Utz-kun without Hitsu-related things around. So.. made this. Rather fast one, using manga panel. Moon -related .. meh, background only. 

But hey, if you want some other moon themed sig, i guess i could make one _sailormoon _for you ;D.

*edit* 

Shyte, forgot the text -part.. hopefully you dont mind (made this @ offline).


----------



## rinka (Dec 30, 2005)

Chauron said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Hm.. the stock is pretty hard to cut from the background, so i might have to include atleast some parts of Mickey et co into the sig, hopefully it's ok.
> Otherwise it aint gonna be me who's gonna do the rqst. PLUS, the stock is pretty hard to get fit into sig of that size, needs some creativity. Or, icon-style.
> ...




Ah, thank you! Thank you! Nevermind, do as you wish for the signature, as long as I get a new signature x3 And, 125x125 is okay. No need to fix it. Thanks!  How about Sora's, Kairi's & Roxas's avatars? Can you do it? If you think it's a bit difficult, nevermind, ignore it and continue your work doing the signature ^^ I'm gonna change my avatar & signature once you finish doing my signature x3

p/s: etto..isn't that Riku picture a spoiler? >_<; So you shouldn't show off like that, just post a direct link is okay x3


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 30, 2005)

D-T said:
			
		

> Need a sig of this stock its kinda big so I'll spoiler it:
> 
> 
> 
> Size- H-350 W-500



Just gonna repost this...


----------



## murasex (Dec 30, 2005)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks. Um.. if you could change the words, that'd be nice. I just forgot to put quote marks around to show the separation then thought of a little more to add to it. Hehe, sorry.



^^; I won't be doing it because other requests have come. You have to stick with it or wait patiently. ^^;;

Ah, your welcome Notaku! ^^



			
				SenChain said:
			
		

> My very last request.  Once this sig and avy is done, wont need to request till soon lol
> 
> Stock: KH2 Cutscene translation
> Text: "Magna Carta" and "OTC" somewhere else
> ...



Sen, didn't you request not too long ago? but I do not mind taking this request. XDDD ^^! The extraction will be... 

**Just a question, D-T, do you want all the characters to be on the sig? Just asking... XD


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright, I can wait.


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 30, 2005)

Avie plz out of this pic Link removed

if you can can you put "Kusari Gama" on it anywhere.....if it doesnt look good with the words then scrap the words.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 30, 2005)

sabaku_ninja u can request per 30 post. *looks at your post history


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Dec 31, 2005)

siggy request

stock:

text:Kenshin Himura S.U.

i thought of this since my previous request was ignored thank you in advance


----------



## murasex (Dec 31, 2005)

SenChain said:
			
		

> My very last request.  Once this sig and avy is done, wont need to request till soon lol
> 
> Stock: source
> Text: "Magna Carta" and "OTC" somewhere else
> ...



Done-done.  

I love the way the sig came out. <3

{SIG} {AVY}

^For the avy, I didn't know whether you wanted text on it... I may put text on it.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 31, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> Theme: i dunno. i guess a sig segmented into 3 parts
> Size: 550x220
> Stock: sorry they aint quality. i suck at finding quality ones
> 
> ...



i'm gonna just repost this..............


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 1, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> ^^; I won't be doing it because other requests have come. You have to stick with it or wait patiently. ^^;;
> 
> Ah, your welcome Notaku! ^^
> 
> ...



yea I do and can you put the text "D-T"


----------



## Utz (Jan 1, 2006)

@ Chauroun--   !!!!!!!

*That.is.amazing!!!!!*

Thankies a lot, so happy hehehehe. <3 credit given of course, thanks so much!!!


----------



## vanh (Jan 1, 2006)

Would anyone help me make a sig from this stock? 
Link removed

writing: vanh .
thanks in advance


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2006)

Could someone make me a sig?

Could you cut the picture out from the original source, put a cool background, maybe a desert storm or something and then say Surrender to the Samurai Tanuki. Oh and put Sunuvmann somewhere on there.

Stock: Link removed
Size: 400 wide, 200 tall

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 2, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Done-done.
> 
> I love the way the sig came out. <3
> 
> ...




*hugs* Thank you very much Murasaki   Exactly how I wanted it.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 2, 2006)

Could you make an avatar out of this picture for me please?
No text,The biggest size we can have on this forum and here is the stock:



Thanks.


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 2, 2006)

Just a question for now.

Can anyone work with these 4 images together?
Editz page
Editz page
Editz page
Editz page
The 2 last ones are the main question. ^^;


----------



## murasex (Jan 2, 2006)

SakashiUchina said:
			
		

> siggy request
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



Finished. ^^ You did not initially say a size so I just put the regular normal size. ^^; 

{SIG}

*D-T*, Your's is done. I just need to add the text.  
*EDIT-*

{SIG}

Hope you like.  

*Sei-kun*, I may put the images together without the two big borders the last ones have. What I think I may do is extract them out and put them in a kind of/sort of tiny sig--if you wanted them in a sig. 

*Sen*, I'm so glad you like it. 

*Ziko*, your avatar. No text as you demanded. ^^


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 2, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Finished. ^^ You did not initially say a size so I just put the regular normal size. ^^;
> 
> {SIG}
> 
> ...



Thank you that's so good!


----------



## rinka (Jan 3, 2006)

rinka said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a set of avatar & signature?
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> your avatar. --> This one is for avatar only
> ...



Repost this because I have edit it a little. Chauron has done my third avatar. Murasaki, can I have a sig just like D-T, but maybe you can change it a little so our signatures would not be exactly the same.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it possible too make a sig of that picture too?
With the text Mickey Mouse


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jan 3, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Finished. ^^ You did not initially say a size so I just put the regular normal size. ^^;
> 
> {SIG}


thx murasaki i love it! rep for you


----------



## Shion_inactive (Jan 3, 2006)

I was a member of this forum but I forgot my s/n and pass so I just created a new one, does this still mean im gong to have to get 30+ posts to request an ava/sig set in this thread?

Anyway, as a just-in-case. Heres the image-
{SIG}

If you feel your too lazy to cut around the image I cut the image myself (you'll probably wanna cut the original image yourself if you feel you can do better, my cutting around images sucks)-
{SIG}

A bit of advice, you'll probably want to increase the contrast a bit (like the Shion sig that I am currently using - I made that sig myself but im not satisfied with it which is why I came here).

Make the sig(s) (if you wanna make more than one version and present it that way)-

400x100
or
400x130

TEXT: Shion


----------



## murasex (Jan 3, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig?
> 
> Could you cut the picture out from the original source, put a cool background, maybe a desert storm or something and then say Surrender to the Samurai Tanuki. Oh and put Sunuvmann somewhere on there.
> 
> ...



W00t! Done. XDDD

Sorry.

XDDD I tried to make it desertish enough... {SIG}

*Rinka*, {SIG} It doesn't match with the avy that Chaur did... ^^; You didn't say that anyway. XD;;; Hope you like? ^^!!
*EDIT-*
Is the border blue on top? Is it me? 

*Ziko*, I'll be happy to make a matching sig--but it will have effects. ^^ When I did the avy, I was like, 'Wouldn't Ziko want a matching sig? You can't just go matchless.' XDDD Um, XD, I'll make the sig after Sei-kun's request. ^-^

You guys are most welcomed, _D-T_ and _S.U._. =3! Come back after 30 posts! ROFL

_Pek_, I don't mind working overtime. XDDD You know, I have a awesome surrounding so I can work work work. Your PS has been crazy for a while now, no? I think you should check it in the doctor's office...


----------



## Talvius (Jan 3, 2006)

Shion i got yours


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 3, 2006)

Could you guys make me another signature with matching avatar?
Sorry if this is too soon to ask for another.

*Stock:*{SIG}

*Size:* 425x100 or any size to fit it more of the person (Chrno).

Thank you.

Oh, and Murasaki, don't worry about the other signature you made. It's fine.

Edit: Crap, just noticed I hadn't added any text to it. I hope none of you guys have started this, but for text, can I have "Chrno" and "Shinji" in there?


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 3, 2006)

can someone make me a signature with a train and the train having the face of naruto or gai with those O-0 eyes and make the smoke out of the chimney smoke? I don't care if you draw it by hand or use pictures. thank you now I will be the coolest kid in town you made me so happy ow the joy

stock:{SIG}
{SIG}

If you could write locomotive somewhere to that be cool, or something with cool graffiti letters.
size doesn't matter.


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 3, 2006)

Murasaki- I found the other picture, and I decided to change the other one.

Size: 425x125
Stock: (please put them in the sig in order)
{SIG}
{SIG}
{SIG}(the guy on the bottom half)
{SIG}
Colors: Black, grey, white
Text: "Sei Hen Ken" 
and "L'Arc~en~Ciel" somewhere there.

For the 3rd link, if you can use this image instead, 
{SIG}, then use that one instead, if you can't, use the other one.

Also, can you make it look like their divided into 4 boxes connected with a line between each like a border?

Thanks in advance


----------



## murasex (Jan 3, 2006)

[Sei-kun] said:
			
		

> Murasaki- I found the other picture, and I decided to change the other one.
> 
> Size: 425x125
> Stock: (please put them in the sig in order)
> ...



Yay, done. XD There's two versions but there also might be a third for better results. ^^;

Version 1 
Version 2


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 3, 2006)

They look great!

But may I request a 3rd version that's has some dark blue maybe and keep the images skin-clothe color? I didn't expect it to look this plain with the plain colors; black, white, and gray. ^^; [is not good at planning]
Also a small serif or Arial/tahoma font for L'Arc~en~Ciel and Sei Hen Ken?

I also forgot to request a matching avatar with it. The second guy in a 100x100 avatar with a border will be very much appreciated with SHK.

If not, it's okay, these look great!
I really like the background. ^^
Really sorry for the trouble.


----------



## vanh (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks peK , that's a nice sig. *update my sig now*


----------



## faults (Jan 3, 2006)

Meh I'm not sure if my request is gonna get turned down again due to the fact that the owner of this thread says I don't contribute to the forums. Either way, I'm gonna request it still, prolly gonna be my last request for a long while since I finally managed to get adobe photoshop cs2 again.

Stock:
Size:360x120
Name: Faults

 I hope you don't mind but also can i get an avatar of this (rinka I'm gonna use your stock, sorry >.>)
Stock:Version 2
Name: Faults

Thanks.


----------



## Shion_inactive (Jan 4, 2006)

Talvius... your name rings a bell...

Anyway, I appreciate it.


----------



## rinka (Jan 4, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *Rinka*, {SIG} It doesn't match with the avy that Chaur did... ^^; You didn't say that anyway. XD;;; Hope you like? ^^!!
> *EDIT-*
> Is the border blue on top? Is it me?



Ah, thank you so much. Though Sora's head cannot be seen & the word "rinka" is SO tiny. ^^" Well, I guess it's because the siggy size is small. >_<;; Thanks anyway, Murasaki-sama.

That leaves my avatars request:


			
				rinka said:
			
		

> Could someone make me three avatars?
> 
> Stock: Super Turbo!!!
> Text: "rinka"
> ...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 4, 2006)

If it's not too much trouble, can I get a 160x60 banner of this image please?

*Stock:* In Like Flint

*Text:* Ah! My Goddess FC

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## murasex (Jan 4, 2006)

[Sei-kun] said:
			
		

> They look great!
> 
> But may I request a 3rd version that's has some dark blue maybe and keep the images skin-clothe color? I didn't expect it to look this plain with the plain colors; black, white, and gray. ^^; [is not good at planning]
> Also a small serif or Arial/tahoma font for L'Arc~en~Ciel and Sei Hen Ken?
> ...




*Sei-kun*, I disliked the black/white/gray version too. It didn't say any feeling... For the third version, I changed the size but they all got their tiny boxes and everything. XDDD 

{SIG} {AVY}

*Ziko*, kind of matching sig. XDDD

I'm terribly sorry it wasn't what you exactly had expected, _Rinka_. You didn't quite... explain your directions well.... and it's my style... --the sig. XD Not not following... I'll give it another shot if you'd like.


----------



## Sho (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, how's it goin guys?  Hope I don't trouble you with another request.  I'm wondering if you can make two separate avatars for me?  Both of them in standard avatar size and with a nice border like the one I currently have.

The first one is this, from the character artbook:  kind of matching sig.
All I want is just Sasuke for the avatar, so just clear out everyone else.  Also, if it's possible, can you also fill out the back of Sasuke's head with how his hair would look like?  In this pic, Naruto is blocking the side and back view of his head, so please try if it's possible.  I just think the avatar would go better with his whole hair/head shown.>.<  However if that's not possible, it's perfectly alright then.

and the last one is this: kind of matching sig.
If you can just get the blonde guy in the middle for the avatar, that would be great.  And if you can change the background a bit.  It's also alright if you cut off the lower part of his legs (or just the legs in general) to make the overall pic bigger/better too.

Thanks for the consideration again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 4, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig?
> 
> Could you cut the picture out from the original source, put a cool background, maybe a desert storm or something and then say Surrender to the Samurai Tanuki. Oh and put Sunuvmann somewhere on there.
> 
> ...


Hmmm I tried googling and since it is pretty hard to find a good Desert background, if you could make it with any cool background you find appropriate.

Muchos gracias!


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 4, 2006)

Murasaki-
Wow~!
That's great! Much better with color. I should've requested that first. ^^;
Thanks so much! : D


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Jan 4, 2006)

hey im back...and with the right reqirements....hehe

Avie and Sig

Stock:
Size:420x150(or whatever works)        Avie: Same as my current one
Text on Sig: Sabaku_ninja and Haji
No text on Avatar


----------



## murasex (Jan 5, 2006)

faults said:
			
		

> Meh I'm not sure if my request is gonna get turned down again due to the fact that the owner of this thread says I don't contribute to the forums. Either way, I'm gonna request it still, prolly gonna be my last request for a long while since I finally managed to get adobe photoshop cs2 again.
> 
> Stock:
> Size:360x120
> Name: Faults



I love the sig I made you. Adore it. XD <3

If it's... too 'fruity', I can change it. ^^;

{SIG}

So glad you've chosen the skin color version, _Sei-kun_. ^^! I think it also looks better. XD


----------



## Bass (Jan 5, 2006)

Sig request! 

I would like Talvius or Murasaki to do it.

Stock: 

Text: Bass


----------



## monk3 (Jan 5, 2006)

monk3 said:
			
		

> Theme: i dunno. i guess a sig segmented into 3 parts
> Size: 550x220
> Stock: sorry they aint quality. i suck at finding quality ones
> 
> ...



i'm just gonna......repost........again


----------



## rinka (Jan 5, 2006)

Um, just wanna tell you guys that I wanna *cancel* my avatars request. That's all. Thank you.


----------



## Talvius (Jan 6, 2006)

Shion sry for the dimension i forgot to look at them


----------



## faults (Jan 6, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> I love the sig I made you. Adore it. XD <3
> 
> If it's... too 'fruity', I can change it. ^^;
> 
> ...



Nah its great . Thanks.


----------



## Shion_inactive (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats alright Talvius, I like the sig anyway  Thank you very much. I am greatful.


----------



## Copyright (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey there guys/girls/other. I was just wondering if one of you could make me a sig with this 
Here's the link
Any help would be much appreciated.
Specifics: 
Size: Whatever fits best I'm easy 
(Chop it, rotate it, ahve fun with it, whatever)
Colours: See above
Text: Just the little copyright "c"
I hope thats ok with you all and many thanks...


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd like to ask U to make for me two sigs.

*1.*
*Stock:* Here's the link
*Size:* I'd like it to be around 400 x 175~200 (don't really know, choose what U will find better)
*Text:* "Monica Bellucci" in some uber sexy font and colour 
*Notes:* If U could make it litle bit more attractive using some dots lines or any other means U find appropriate I would be very greatfull. I mean, just play with that pic.

*2.*
*Stock:* Here's the link
*Size:* like the one above
*Text:* like the one above
*Notes:* I'd like U to rotate that pic left/right (don't care), and play with the image If U could.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## murasex (Jan 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Sig request!
> 
> I would like Talvius or Murasaki to do it.
> 
> ...



Oh my, oh my, I love the way the sig came out. >=3 {SIG}


----------



## Bass (Jan 7, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Oh my, oh my, I love the way the sig came out. >=3 {SIG}





Thank you so much, Murasaki. *reps*


EDIT: Umm...quick question. He doesn't look very smooth....is that part of your style?


----------



## murasex (Jan 8, 2006)

sabaku_ninja said:
			
		

> hey im back...and with the right reqirements....hehe
> 
> Avie and Sig
> 
> ...



Hello! Welcome, welcome.  

The stock you've provided was low quality--worked with it though. XD
Hope you like... {SIG} {AVY}

*Bass*, it was the quality and my style. XDDD


----------



## Ziko (Jan 8, 2006)

Murasaki could you please upload my sig again i did a terrible mistake...


----------



## Sands (Jan 9, 2006)

sig request
stock:

colour: orange maybe? it doesn't matter
thanks again


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 9, 2006)

FC Banner Request-
Hi guy
i'm thinking of starting a Thanos FC, i have lots of stock etc but arn't really very good at making Banners (they all turn out really bad... not good enough for a FC Banner)

Stock-
Link removed

If possible the lower pic from that page made into a Banner. If you would like some more stock, PM me i should be able to host some nice bits 


I'll be sure to spam you name in thanks in the FC page's


----------



## murasex (Jan 9, 2006)

Copyright said:
			
		

> Hey there guys/girls/other. I was just wondering if one of you could make me a sig with this
> Link removed
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Specifics:
> ...



Eh,... I thought the copyright C was a shift key code... Or maybe I got the wrong C. XD;;; {SIG} ^^

*Ziko*, what do you mean? I cannot upload it again... you have it in your sig as your sig. O_O;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig?
> 
> Could you cut the picture out from the original source, put a cool background, maybe a desert storm or something and then say Surrender to the Samurai Tanuki. Oh and put Sunuvmann somewhere on there.
> 
> ...



Bumpety bump!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sunuvmann*; Murasaki already did it, but it seems like it got removed from the photobucket, you should have saved it then:
this

*Murasaki;* Actually, it doesnt work, Same with many other request you did, e.x Sunuvmann's:
A small banner saying:
_Oops!My Image for this link is no longer here._

is what i see.

*Sand Weapon Specialist*; You might want to tell Who you want from the picture. (:


----------



## murasex (Jan 9, 2006)

That's why there's saving. ;-;

*dies*

*To repay you guys, I would be happy to give a refund by which you will save on your own PB or IS.*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks PEK! I didnt see it rofl! Damn! Could you rehost it Murasaki???


----------



## Kakashi-Sharingan1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone! I have a sig and matching avatar request.  
1.)Size: whatever
2.) Text: Hitsugaya
At bottom right: KS

3.) Both together



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2006)

Please upload my sig again...Ill host it myself this time. (the mickey one)


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 10, 2006)

Rune Grammofon label
Type: Sig
Size: 400x150
Text: "A childhood like anyone has, but here.....there is a childhood everyone doesn't have."

Please?


----------



## Sands (Jan 10, 2006)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> sig request
> stock:
> 
> colour: orange maybe? it doesn't matter
> thanks again


thanx pek
person i want from the stock is ichigo


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

*Sand WeapoN*


*Lazy Shadow:*


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 10, 2006)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> Could you guys make me another signature with matching avatar?
> 
> *Stock:*Link removed
> 
> ...


Reposting ^^


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Pek I also wanted to know if anyone had a colored pic of Obito from the manga cover?


----------



## 8018 (Jan 10, 2006)

i have a question [if you guys dun mind]

do you guys make avytars like
Kira's?


----------



## Sands (Jan 11, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Sand WeapoN*


thank you pek!!!!
*reps*


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

*Shinji-san*, 
Hope you like it; 
v1

v2


*The Lazy Shadow*, Paintpixel have it on her site but the links are down atm. 

*TracesOfRed*, If i have the episode, i could do it but i doubt it. Only animes i watch are Eyeshield 21, One Piece, Karas and a few Eureka episodes.


----------



## itachi123 (Jan 11, 2006)

sig request.plz and thx.
Socar's color tutorial
Socar's color tutorial
Socar's color tutorial
together if u could
color anything works
text:2nd hokage nidaime


----------



## murasex (Jan 11, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Please upload my sig again...Ill host it myself this time. (the mickey one)



{SIG}

*Sun*, your's was a goner...


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 11, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Shinji-san*,
> Hope you like it;
> v1
> 
> v2


Thanks a bunch. I thought I asked for an Avatar as well, but ok.  Thanks again.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, didnt see that part. I hate making a signature/avy combo with same stock, but anyway.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 11, 2006)

Bubble said:
			
		

> FC Banner Request-
> Hi guy
> i'm thinking of starting a Thanos FC, i have lots of stock etc but arn't really very good at making Banners (they all turn out really bad... not good enough for a FC Banner)
> 
> ...



Forgot The Text.
Thanos FC


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> {SIG}
> 
> *Sun*, your's was a goner...



DOH!  

Okay then can I request a new version with sayyyy a pagoda or classical japanese background?

Stock: {SIG}
Size: 400 wide, 200 tall
Text: Surrender to the Samurai Tanuki, and Sunuvmann somewhere on there

Sorry to put you throught the extra work


----------



## vanh (Jan 13, 2006)

can i have a sig from this stock with my name 'vanh' on it? 



thanks lol


----------



## chauronity (Jan 13, 2006)

View at your own risk.


Something ...


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 13, 2006)

Let me say this first: I don't have photoshop, so I can't make avatars and sigs. That siad I can get on with my request. Can someone make my a nice Gundam Seed Avatar with my user name using the picture I provided in the stock section. Also can you add my user name to the one marked as the sig which is also in the stock section. Thank you in advance!

Stock:I only have a stock photo for the signature someone needs to find a video for the METEOR unit firing that the Freedom Gundam does. For the avatar:Freedom Gundam Or this for the avatar: METEOR unit For the sig: Freedom Gundam


----------



## vanh (Jan 13, 2006)

Chauron said:
			
		

> METEOR unit
> 
> 
> Something ...



thanks a lot Chauron. *go and update the sig*


----------



## murasex (Jan 13, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> DOH!
> 
> Okay then can I request a new version with sayyyy a pagoda or classical japanese background?
> 
> ...



Oh, no that's fine but remember-- *save on your own image hosting thing* XD

The height you requested wasn't good--and it didn't look in the first version I did this--so I did 100... {SIG}

^^!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2006)

THY ART A GOD AMONGST MORTALS!



Yeah its saved now lol


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 13, 2006)

Can someone find me the Windows photoshop Font used in this sig in adittion to my other request? The Sig


----------



## Crowe (Jan 13, 2006)

Could it be ? 

Anyway, about your request. We cant use a stock from a signature in a signature, it would just look _wrong_. Dont you have a big stock?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 13, 2006)

the one i'm looking for has an x that looks like an h sorta and the one you gave me is a normal x but thanks anyway! what do you mean by stock?


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Jan 13, 2006)

Could someone make an animated sig out of this please?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

Spike vs Vicious(?): I purposely made it a bit more bumpy because it looked way to stiff otherwise, anyway the animation came out badly as i already knew it would with just so few frames.






			
				Link_74 said:
			
		

> the one i'm looking for has an x that looks like an h sorta and the one you gave me is a normal x but thanks anyway! what do you mean by stock?



The gundam picture that you wanted us to use in your signature. It is to small and effects have been added to the stock that makes it hard to work with.


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 14, 2006)

can i request of a kakashi sig and can it be 400 in width


----------



## Aman (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like a DBZ avatar and sig, with any cool DBZ stocks. I'd like one stock in the sig with the name ''aman'' on, and on the sig three stocks (goku in the middle and gohan and vegeta on his left and right) if that's possible oh, and put ''aman'' on that too. 

And Size 200x450.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

Snoopy said:
			
		

> can i request of a kakashi sig and can it be 400 in width


Read the first post.


You to aman_melles, we dont do request without stock provided.


----------



## Aman (Jan 14, 2006)

Alright, i'll give you later. I just thought it would be easy to find DBZ stocks.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2006)

ok. id like to request a sig...and avy to go with it.

stock for _avy_:


stock for _sig_:


size of sig: 500x150

text on sig: on any part of it, i want it to say 'bambii'


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Jan 14, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Spike vs Vicious(?): I purposely made it a bit more bumpy because it looked way to stiff otherwise, anyway the animation came out badly as i already knew it would with just so few frames.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok heres the things

Stock--->
Dimension--->550x160

Colors--->Black~Red

Text--->[The Akatsuki]

Thx I appreciate


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 14, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Spike vs Vicious(?): I purposely made it a bit more bumpy because it looked way to stiff otherwise, anyway the animation came out badly as i already knew it would with just so few frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then can someone make an avatar and sig using the other two and any other pictures of the Freedom you have?


----------



## murasex (Jan 14, 2006)

[Akatsuki] said:
			
		

> Ok heres the things
> 
> Stock--->
> Dimension--->550x160
> ...



Um,... the image you've provided is strangely tiny for the huge size you requested for your sig. O_O Need a- Bigger image and *clearer quality*? or smaller sig size?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 14, 2006)

although if someone can ad my user name to the sig it would be greately appreciated


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 14, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Um,... the image you've provided is strangely tiny for the huge size you requested for your sig. O_O Need a- Bigger image and *clearer quality*? or smaller sig size?



sure ill reduce size

how about

400x100 or 370x135 if its still too big default sig size


----------



## murasex (Jan 14, 2006)

[Akatsuki] said:
			
		

> sure ill reduce size
> 
> how about
> 
> 400x100 or 370x135 if its still too big default sig size



Works. ^^

*Remember, save on your own image hosting thing.* XDDD

^^! {SIG} If you don't like the border/lines, I may delete 'em.


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 14, 2006)

OMG THX DUDE ITS THE BEST ILL KEEP THE LINE THE TEXT IS GREAT

i luv it 10/10 

  those r tears of joy


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 14, 2006)

*Can someone animate this please!?*

Sorry for being redundant but, can someone make an animated sig out of this for me?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Please replace the pic with the X with this one.


I maded one myself but I cant get it up loaded (and it is kinda crappy lookin') so I turn to the masters for help.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 14, 2006)

Not to be rude or anything (I'm impatient by nature), but I was wondering if anyone is working on my request? If so, who?


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 14, 2006)

Murasaki can i maybe see the sig u made me without the lines/border

just to choose one thx ur sigs r great!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd like to request a sig and avy combo please. ^^

*Avy size:* 125x125 and 150x150

*Sig size:* 370x110

*Stock:* Link removed (the girl in red)

*Colors:* Going with the image I guess red and white will do fine if its possible. ^^

*Text:* Ayumi and the letters PL in small font any where on the sig.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

*Akatsuki*, Bothered read the first post? 30 post required, but seems like Murasaki made a mistake. 

*Link_74*, Please take out your stress on something else. Its really annoying to see a half page of people asking "Is my sig done now?" "Who is doing my sig". Someone will do your signature, take it easy.


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 14, 2006)

Sry still it was nice of him to do it 

well ill try to get 30 post


----------



## murasex (Jan 14, 2006)

bambiixdoo said:
			
		

> ok. id like to request a sig...and avy to go with it.
> 
> stock for _avy_:
> 
> ...



Ermmm,... I don't know why but I guess 'big' signatures are in--thought the image you provided for the sig was tiny compared to the sig size you wanted. 500 by 150! >_____<!!! XD Okay, well I did it in a default size--sorry... Smaller size is good--... Yeah,... ^^;; {SIG} {AVY}

If you decide to use this set, *please save on your own image hosting thing* ^-^;

_Akatsuki_, I suppose I did make a mistake. Though, I'm glad I did it and I hope you enjoy your stay at NF. ^^ 

_Pek_, it will never happen again... Just to let you know, I cannot keep up with the '30 posts after you've requested and come back to request' rule/thing.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2006)

*Link_ 74:*




*Murasaki* No problem (:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2006)

hey murasaki. thanks for the sig/avy. but the problem is, i cant open the links...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey pek, I was wondering could you possibly do my request?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Link_ 74:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domo arigatou gozaimasu! Thanks to you my posts will look cooler, plus adding in  the sig made me change my whole sig into a plethora of colors (just take a look at the FCs area!)! Also what font did you use for the pics you made me I like them?!

Edit: Darn you prince leon for taking spot #2200 on the thread!


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 15, 2006)

Alright, guess I'll request a sig too.

Stock - Paul Martin

size - whatever
color - whatever (original's fine but play with it if you like)
text - KimiNozo, in a corner

Thanks.


----------



## olaf (Jan 15, 2006)

I would like to know if anyone is responding to my request on page 107. Cuz ppl that requesed after me, alrady have their sigs/avys done, and I can't get mine


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

I would like an anime avatar and sig, with the cool stocks at the bottom. With the avatar just use the Goku stock and put ''aman'' somewhere (size 150x150). About the sig put the Goku stock in the middle, the luffy pic to the left and the naruto pic to the right  (wouldn't mind if you took a cool post timeskip pic of him instead). Then put ''The Anime Kings'' over the pics and ''aman'' somewhere. Size for the sig 200x450 or any other that you think fits better.  Cut and resize ALL YOU WANT!  

EDIT: And the stocks, lol. Don't put Cell in the sig though.


Goku: 

Luffy: 

Naruto:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 15, 2006)

whoaaaa... couldn't you put a spoiler for that?

btw, i was wondering if you could make my avy and sig without the link because i cant open it.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Save them asap bambi, remove the dots.
[i.mg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/m_saki/HAKUavyforrequest.jpg[/img]

[I.mg]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/m_saki/HAKUsigforrequest.jpg[/img]


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

Did you approve mine?


----------



## [Akatsuki] (Jan 15, 2006)

Dun worry Murasaki ill stay in NF for a long time i just joined yesterday tho lol


----------



## vanh (Jan 15, 2006)

can i have a sig from this stock with my name " vananh" on it? 

thanks in advance lol.


----------



## HiDDeNMisT (Jan 15, 2006)

well wat i need is a banner and i dont need stock in it i just need:

Color: all Black
text: BlaKkAngelz
text stuff: it has to be red and make it like a cool font 
size: 717 width and 231 height

if any would take this it would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. im sry for not posting stock i just dun need it.


----------



## murasex (Jan 15, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I would like to know if anyone is responding to my request on page 107. Cuz ppl that requesed after me, alrady have their sigs/avys done, and I can't get mine



Ah, got it. ^^

{SIG1}
URL = {SIG1}

{SIG2}
URL = {SIG2}

*Please save on your own image hosting server thing.* 

*HiDDeNMisT*, ahhh... please come back with more posts. ^^;;


----------



## HiDDeNMisT (Jan 15, 2006)

oh man im sry is just that i was a member from before and i i almost had like 300 posts and i thought they were still there. ill try and get more posts in.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry, 30+ rule is there. And last time you requested on other boards, after i had done your request. That pissed me off, return with 30post if you want a request. It wouldnt be to hard if you already have reached 300 post earlier.


----------



## olaf (Jan 15, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> Ah, got it. ^^
> 
> {SIG1}
> URL = {SIG1}
> ...



OMG forigve me for doubting in You!! Those sigs are just awesome, both of them! I'll currently use the second one, cuz it's I love this thing U did with her skin (was it decreasing number of colours, or sth like that?), it's so oldskool.

And I already dled those sig to my disk, and hosted it on imageshack.


----------



## murasex (Jan 15, 2006)

Cliffs of Dover said:
			
		

> Alright, guess I'll request a sig too.
> 
> Stock - Zipped archive (about 790kb) containing a flash file with the uncompressed version of the first hundred images of the Naruto Forums Game, click image to move along to next frame and use Macromedia Flash Player to open
> 
> ...



 

{SIG}

^ I tried keeping the original colors. Hope you like.
*Please save on own image hosting server.*

_Olaf_, actually it was the original image. XDDD I just sharpened like crazy, but thank you anyway and come back after 30 posts. ^^ --Also, thanks for saving.


----------



## Freakness (Jan 15, 2006)

Amazing Kenpachi theme, peK .

Anyway, I would like to request a sig .
Stock : 
Size : Well, I like sigs in size of 400x140 ( Like my one right now ), however I am not sure this stock will look good in that size . So, try this size out, and if you think it's good looking, then great xD If not, whatever you think is good.
Texts : "Zaraki Kenpachi", and throw :"Freakness" somewhere in it, too .
Colors : Well, I like the color of the picture itself .. so, I dunno, just do whatever you think will be good looking, but don't change it THAT much ...

Hope someone will take care of me xD If someone will, it'll be greatly appreciated . Thx in advance .


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 15, 2006)

Sig Request!!

Size: 350x100
Text: My username somewhere and "Rinoa Angel Resurrected" somewhere on it..

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





or 





Plz let me know if the stock's are hard to work with and i'll find some other ones...


----------



## itachi123 (Jan 15, 2006)

itachi123 said:
			
		

> sig request.plz and thx.
> The Most Awsomely Cute Thing Ever
> The Most Awsomely Cute Thing Ever
> The Most Awsomely Cute Thing Ever
> ...


ill try again plz


----------



## HiDDeNMisT (Jan 15, 2006)

oh well then cuz i requested the same thing at the other forums like 3 days back and no one did it so if u did dun get mad ya know lol i just cant take it off cuz i have no admin or mod powers


----------



## Nill (Jan 15, 2006)

Can someone make a sig for me?=)) 

1) Size--whatever
2) Text--Funkybooda
3) Stock--

Thnx^^


----------



## murasex (Jan 15, 2006)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Sig Request!!
> 
> Size: 350x100
> Text: My username somewhere and "Rinoa Angel Resurrected" somewhere on it..
> ...



The first image worked well.  {SIG}

*Save on own image hosting server, please.* ^^

Also, if you do not like the quality, I may give you a better one.

*EDIT*
Meh. Better quality is always best.

*SAVE.* XDDD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 16, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I'd like to request a sig and avy combo please. ^^
> 
> *Avy size:* 125x125 and 150x150
> 
> ...






			
				prince leon said:
			
		

> Hey pek, I was wondering could you possibly do my request?



Pushed this up just in case. ^^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jan 16, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> The first image worked well.  {SIG}
> 
> *Save on own image hosting server, please.* ^^
> 
> ...




Awesome!!!

thank you very much


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Can i repeat my request? 



> I would like an anime avatar and sig, with the cool stocks at the bottom. With the avatar just use the Goku stock and put ''aman'' somewhere (size 150x150). About the sig put the Goku stock in the middle, the luffy pic to the left and the naruto pic to the right  (wouldn't mind if you took a cool post timeskip pic of him instead). Then put ''The Anime Kings'' over the pics and ''aman'' somewhere. Size for the sig whatever you think fits best.  Cut and resize ALL YOU WANT!
> 
> EDIT: And the stocks, lol. Don't put Cell in the sig though.
> 
> ...


----------



## murasex (Jan 16, 2006)

Funkybooda said:
			
		

> Can someone make a sig for me?=))
> 
> 1) Size--whatever
> 2) Text--Funkybooda
> ...



^^ {SIG}

*Please save on own image hosting server.  *

You are most welcomed, _Ghost_. ^^


----------



## Freakness (Jan 16, 2006)

Freakness said:
			
		

> Amazing Kenpachi theme, peK .
> 
> Anyway, I would like to request a sig .
> Stock :
> ...


Just re-requesting since no one seemed to answer -.- peK, if you could take care of this, I'll be so greatfull xD Although I wouldn't mind if Murasaki do it also xD Just guys, if you can, try to keep the colour as much as you can.. it fits to my other sig .


----------



## Nill (Jan 16, 2006)

*Murasaki,* Thank you very much!! X3 It's awesome!  
*reps*


----------



## Freakness (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm Guys I'm really sorry, I would like to cancel my request, someone is already working on it . Is that possible ? If one of you already started working on it, then resume, and I'll wear them both .
Thx and Sorry .


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Avatar, sig request please 

Stocks: Avatar-http:Link removed
Sig-http:Link removed

Size: Avatar 125x125
Sig: 400x150

Colours: Whatever looks best

Text: Cartoon

Thanks Alot!


----------



## KageMane (Jan 17, 2006)

Avatar & sig request:

stock: I really like this hitsugaya picture, but ive only found it as a screenshot of someone's desktop. So u may use this one or try to find the original one (which i havent been able to  ) 

size: the bigger the better

Color: Blue/white/silver with no background in some parts if possible.

Text: Toushiro Hitsugaya   10th Divison Captain (U may shorten wot u  need)

Thank u very much in advance!

PD: plz tell me by PM that ure on this request as soon as u get to it. THX


----------



## Kakashu (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok, basically I want an avatar that involves Kakashi. Take your pick on everything, I trust you guys!


----------



## Keramachi (Jan 17, 2006)

Can somebody make a sig for me?
Color: None
Size: 250 x 150

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



*Link Removed*



And the only other specification is a simple black border around it.


----------



## olaf (Jan 18, 2006)

Murasaki, if U have the second sig U made for me (not the one I'm currently using) I would appriceate if U could post it again or sth (the link doesn't work). It's not that I didn't dl it, but my roommate deleted it from hard disk

I know that it's possibele that U don't have it anymore, and in that case could U do it again?


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 18, 2006)

Kakashu said:
			
		

> Ok, basically I want an avatar that involves Kakashi. Take your pick on everything, I trust you guys!



Next time find a stock for us, we usualy dont have time to find any=) But well had time over so here you go:


----------



## murasex (Jan 18, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hi Avatar, sig request please
> 
> Stocks: Avatar-http:Second one!
> Sig-http:Second one!
> ...



Yes-yes, hah!  
{SIG} {AVY}



			
				KageMane said:
			
		

> Avatar & sig request:
> 
> stock: I really like this hitsugaya picture, but ive only found it as a screenshot of someone's desktop. So u may use this one or try to find the original one (which i havent been able to  )
> 
> ...



PMed and here is your order.
{SIG} {AVY}

*Both you guys, please save them on your own hosting server.*

_Olaf_, your sig has been revived, but the last time. XD Save, save, save. ^^


----------



## Seany (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow they are great! thanks alot!, need to spread reps around before i can give you


----------



## vanh (Jan 19, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> can i have a sig from this stock with my name " *vanh*" on it?
> 
> thanks in advance lol.


 

may i repeat my request?   thanks to whoever will take this one.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 19, 2006)

Please if you keep on reposting your request the next person will repost his and the person after, then you will start to feel that your request is way in the shadow and repost it. We will look at the previous pages, no need to repost. Im very busy atm so i will try to make something out of the request on the weekend.


----------



## vanh (Jan 19, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Please if you keep on reposting your request the next person will repost his and the person after, then you will start to feel that your request is way in the shadow and repost it. We will look at the previous pages, no need to repost. Im very busy atm so i will try to make something out of the request on the weekend.


 
understood.


----------



## olaf (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Murasaki, I'll be more carefull next time (I won't trust roommate saying "I deleted some garbage" LOL)


----------



## rinka (Jan 19, 2006)

Requesting non-anime avvy & signature! 

Stock: Link removed

Size (avatar): 125x125
Size (signature): Anything that you think suits the stock

Text (avatar): rinka
Text (signature): UVERworld & rinka

For avatar, just focus on Takuya (most right guy). Okie, that's all! Thank you!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you want everyone on the signature? If yes, then I myself cant do it. There is a big ass text and effects done on the picture and i dont have the patience/skill to re-draw the missing parts.


----------



## rinka (Jan 20, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Do you want everyone on the signature? If yes, then I myself cant do it. There is a big ass text and effects done on the picture and i dont have the patience/skill to re-draw the missing parts.



Yes, I want everyone to be in the sig but I don't mind if the big ass text and effects are included in the sig too. Lol Please peK, I really want a sig made by you because you're an awesome sigmaker.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2006)

*Murasaki,* Thats some hawt shiet 
*Vanah:* Dont you have a better picture of Kira? The one to the right is just to small and the one to the left is of a single color

*itachi123*; Sorry i couldnt fit all the three. Im liking these a lot actually, so if you dont want it just say it ^^
v1:

v2:

v3:


*aman*, The Luffy stock was awful, it had already been brushed on and it was txt on it. The Naruto stock was to small and didnt fit the style, so i choose two stocks i found after a fast search on google. Tried copy style no jutsu ~Murasaki style, failed horribly :I


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2006)

*Prince Leon*: 150x150

125x125

Signature: Copy style no jutsu ~Murasaki style


*Keram...*:


----------



## vanh (Jan 20, 2006)

the Kira's pic is small, but can u make a sig containing both Kira and the Reaper's pic, peK

ok, here are stocks, what u think suit is fine by me.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry, but there is a big text on the reaper :I


----------



## vanh (Jan 20, 2006)

no need to say sorry peK. my trouble ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 20, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much pek.


----------



## Freakness (Jan 20, 2006)

Freakness said:
			
		

> Anyway, I would like to request a sig .
> Stock :
> Size : Well, I like sigs in size of 400x140 ( Like my one right now ), however I am not sure this stock will look good in that size . So, try this size out, and if you think it's good looking, then great xD If not, whatever you think is good.
> Texts : "Zaraki Kenpachi", and throw :"Freakness" somewhere in it, too .
> Colors : Well, I like the color of the picture itself .. so, I dunno, just do whatever you think will be good looking, but don't change it THAT much ...



oK, really sorry for the trouble I'm making, But I would love and will greatly appreciate if any of you will make this request .. Thx guys


----------



## murasex (Jan 20, 2006)

*Van*, I tried the sig. ^^' I tried it with your original picture. Hope you don't mind that. 
{SIG}

^ _I don't like the outcome of it so I might try it out again but I just want you to know that I'm working on it. I might just fix this version up around. You've been waiting and been having problems, so I just want you to know that your request isn't lost. _

_Pek_--what do you mean failed horribly? It's like my style but with your twist. =3 



			
				Freakness said:
			
		

> oK, really sorry for the trouble I'm making, But I would love and will greatly appreciate if any of you will make this request .. Thx guys



I could have sworn you've cancelled your's...  Anyway, XD, {SIG}

*Van and Ness, please save on your hosting servers.*


----------



## Freakness (Jan 20, 2006)

I did cancel mine, Murasaki, that's why I just said I'm causing so much trouble XD

Anyway, AWESOME JOB ! XD I really like it . Thx alot !


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 20, 2006)

WHOLESALE VAPORIZER
Chapter 170, page 9

Chapter 170, page 9
Chapter 170, page 9
Chapter 170, page 9
Chapter 170, page 9
Chapter 170, page 9
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ok, Could you make these into an avy, and make them into a gif, shuffling through all the pictures?


----------



## sceeZer (Jan 20, 2006)

sig request:

i would like a sig with a hitsugaya theme. i tried to find or take a screenshot of the pic i wanted but couldnt get the quality good. 

stock:  i know it's bad quality but the best i could get. if the guy who makes this sig could find the same pic or take a screenshot in better quality it would be apriciated

background: well something that fits him. maybe some icy thing idk. up to the artist

text: just sceeZer in icy writing


----------



## murasex (Jan 21, 2006)

*Vanh*, ah,... a better version. The other one was terribly horrible. >_<

*Please save on own hosting server.* 

XDDD, _Ness_ I'm glad you like it. ^^


----------



## chauronity (Jan 21, 2006)

sceeZer said:
			
		

> sig request:
> 
> i would like a sig with a hitsugaya theme. i tried to find or take a screenshot of the pic i wanted but couldnt get the quality good.
> 
> ...



I'll try this one. And i got that same in WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY better quality, so dont worry bout the stock either. Posting when done.


----------



## chauronity (Jan 21, 2006)

.. something. The font definately is not icy xDD


----------



## sceeZer (Jan 21, 2006)

thats nice man thanks alot. btw do you mind posting the stock you used i just got photoshop and wanna play around a bit


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

Pek, someone else already did that one for me.

If you feel like it you can make an avatar (size 150x150) and sig (whatever size you want) based on this stock:



YES i have his perminission to use it, and put ''aman'' somewhere.



EDIT: For all your hard work i guess i can use what i got until this is done.


----------



## rinka (Jan 22, 2006)

Um..can I cancel my previous request and make a new one?

Stock: Link removed

Size (avatar): 125x125
Size (signature): Anything that you think suits the stock

Text (avatar): rinka
Text (signature): One Piece & rinka

For avatar, please take Zoro's head only. (the green-haired guy) And for signature, please ignore the big text next to Zoro. Only focus on those four dudes.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmm does it have to be all heads? If thats the case I cant do it lol


----------



## murasex (Jan 22, 2006)

rinka said:
			
		

> Um..can I cancel my previous request and make a new one?
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...



{SIG} {AVY}

*Please, save on own hosting server.*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jan 22, 2006)

could someone make me a splash page?

Details: I need Sonic and Megaman look like they are breaking through the screen. Glass shattering maybe? I have an example I did, but it turned out crap so if anyone can do better, pwease?

Example: {AVY}

BG color: 396aac

Text: "Mobius-X"  and "Enter"

Stocks:
Sonic: {AVY} (Already Cut For You )
Megaman: {AVY}


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 22, 2006)

May I get a Avatar and Signature?

Avatar stock: this Girl in the front with pink hair that is winking.

Signature stock: this

Size: 400x100

Text: Negima!

Thanks


----------



## rinka (Jan 23, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> {SIG} {AVY}
> 
> *Please, save on own hosting server.*



Hey, hey, thanks so much! That was fast!


----------



## Leon Jax (Jan 23, 2006)

Why do you need 30 posts? Just wondering. It seems kinda dumb in my opinion.


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2006)

*repeats request with minor changes* 


			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> Pek, someone else already did that one for me.
> 
> If you feel like it you can make an avatar (size 150x150) and sig (whatever size you want) based on this stock:
> 
> ...








			
				Leon Jax said:
			
		

> Why do you need 30 posts? Just wondering. It seems kinda dumb in my opinion.


Dumb? How would it look with noobs like you all over the place?


----------



## Leon Jax (Jan 23, 2006)

I was just asking. I'm just saying that everyone should be able to request avatars and sigs.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, everyone can request avatar / signature in the request section, this is a request 'shop' where we only take customers who are active on the board, there are a lot of people joining this forum just to request and leave when they've gotten their request.


----------



## Leon Jax (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah. Thanks for explaining pek.


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2006)

Leon Jax said:
			
		

> I was just asking. I'm just saying that everyone should be able to request avatars and sigs.


Awww, sowwy.


----------



## murasex (Jan 23, 2006)

Shinji-san said:
			
		

> May I get a Avatar and Signature?
> 
> Avatar stock: Link removed Girl in the front with pink hair that is winking.
> 
> ...



Yummy. XD Set is out of the oven.
{SIg} {AVY}

*Save on own hosting server please.*  

_Rinka_, I work two times around the clock. Imagine. XDDD --You are most welcomed. Come back later.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey I was wondering if any of you could make a good banner for my new fanclub, The Kuchikicest FC

Stock: 



(This is my first banner request and I really dont know which would be most condusive to making one. Whichever you like would be great.)

Size: Uhhhhh whats good banner size? 180 x 60?
Text: The Kuchikicest FC

Thanks you guys!!!!


----------



## Valdens (Jan 23, 2006)

ok, i need a banner for the superman vs smoker FC
stock:
Link removed


kinda want the stock facing eachother. banner ize, just try to make it somewhare around 150x300 or however you feel would suit it best, up to you

text: in between the two pics, i need it to say   Superman
                                                                      vs
                                                                 Smoker FC

put a gold border around it, like 5 pix in length


and pm me when its done if it isnt too much trouble, thanks.


----------



## rinka (Jan 24, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> _Rinka_, I work two times around the clock. Imagine. XDDD --You are most welcomed. Come back later.



Wow!! Hehe thanks again! I really really appreciated your hard work. Gonna change my avatar & siggy that you made for me in February. ^^ (i changed sig/avvy every month btw)


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jan 24, 2006)

Can some one animate these three pages into a sig fo me, please?
Stock:


----------



## Seany (Jan 26, 2006)

Avatar, sig request please 

Stocks:for avy-
for sig-

size:avy-125x125, and sig 400x150

colour: what ever seems best 

text: cartoon

Thanks


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2006)

It seems you forgot about my request so...



			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> Pek, someone else already did that one for me.
> 
> If you feel like it you can make an avatar (size 150x150) and sig (whatever size you want) based on this stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jan 26, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> could someone make me a splash page?
> 
> Details: I need Sonic and Megaman look like they are breaking through the screen. Glass shattering maybe? I have an example I did, but it turned out crap so if anyone can do better, pwease?
> 
> ...



reminding.....


----------



## murasex (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I speak for everyone on the graphics team--which is pretty much Pek and I--that we need time to do your requests. You know we have lives and blah, blah, blah-- I don't want to get too caught up in this, but *please* don't get on our backs by piling on these requests over and over. Give us time and we will get to it. If you posted on a page, and it's the last page, and then reposted on that page--com'on. XD We're NOT blind. We are just busy. 

Speaking for myself, I happen to be doomed to earth right now. Please don't repost because that'll make me feel guilty that I should stop my top priorities to give you what you need-- that may wait. Don't do that to me. I'll, you know, we'll--the graphics team will get to it.

Yeah, I know. I'm being a real pain in--It just hurts and I know it hurts you guys as well but as I said before--we need time--so stop nagging. XD;

Okay. I'm done.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2006)

Well.. It's the first time I request something... but... Please... I want a new avatar, one related to my name "Blind Itachi" that looks better than my actual one... I'm Not good at drawing and editing... 

Just make me a cool looking Itachi (akatsuki) whit those black glasses, maximum size please...

I'll wait patiently for it and... I would thank you so much!!!

See you...


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 26, 2006)

Canceled request.


----------



## Aman (Jan 27, 2006)

Sowwy, Murasaki.  I just thought you didn't see it coz some sigs were finished very fast.

I'll rep ya, hope it makes up for it.


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm sorry if anyone started working on it before but Ive decided to keep my avatar as is, but if someone wants to add color to it thatd be awesome


----------



## murasex (Jan 27, 2006)

*Aman_melles*, needn't be. 

Avy Sig

^I LOVE that set. <3

*Sunuvmann*, little banner.

*Valdens*, banner. Sorry, I couldn't do the gold effect.

*Cartoon*, Avy Sig

---->>>*SAVE! or they shall be forgotten and will not be able to be revived.*

*Up Next*--
*X*_Diinytro_--can't animate.
Shirou-chan

After those two, I will resign/quit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2006)

ZOMG THANKS DUDE!


----------



## Seany (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow thanks alot! there awesome!


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2006)

Mura, i don't need a great bg, mostly naruto. And can the sig be a bit bigger?  

But i do love it!


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 28, 2006)

you can make smillies? whats a chiby?


----------



## Volg (Jan 28, 2006)

MAde it  Ava and sig request please!!

Size: 468 x 100 

Stock: This. Please try to fit in a majority of the image...

Text: My princess, TenTen.

Ava:

Size: 100x100
Stock: This.
TExt: Yon-chan.

Much thanks to you all!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> After those two, I will resign/quit.


Ah, as much as I wouldnt want you to quit, i understand it. You have more or less pulled of all request in the last 10-15 pages alone and I feel really bad that I havent had the time to help you out more. Im really busy with school (7-8h/day) and work, and been busy with the forum with the little time i have due to smodding, not to talk about PS getting memory error 24/7....tsss, pulling off excuses now. 

Anyway, I feel really bad that you are leaving the team but I will carry the request out as long as I can. I'm going to clean off the "team-member" list and anyone who have been on the list and want to rejoin feel free to do so, but you have to somehow stay active and help out. 

This will soon be a one man-team so please take it easy with the reposting and *please read the first post*.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 29, 2006)

Edt: Sorry just realized how awful the font was:


----------



## Volg (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG! It's absolutely perfect! Thank you very much!! *leaps for joy*

edit: Oh.....I just realized. Are those white edges on the sides intentional? It'll be really cool if that would be filled in. Thanks!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jan 30, 2006)

*wanders in out of boredom*
So yeah I've been looking for a new sig
I'll leave the specifications up to you guys


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2006)

*Volg,* Its a new kind of border im trying out. I can change it tho, which one do you want to use/change?

*UzumakiHyuugaRendan*, You have a better stock? The sides are cut off, and hopefully its a stock with a non-scaredtohell version of Hinata, those tend to scare the shit out of me.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 30, 2006)

Heej people can somebody please make me a signature and ava.

The picture I want is Zetsu The picture is now in my signature below it's the big picture
The text I want is The Scorpion's tail
And the size that don't matter.

For the ava text is the same. And the picture is now below in my signature it's the small picture.

I hope someone Please make a signature for My. You got my enturnal thanks.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jan 30, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *UzumakiHyuugaRendan*, You have a better stock? The sides are cut off, and hopefully its a stock with a non-scaredtohell version of Hinata, those tend to scare the shit out of me.


lol Sadly that's the entire stock, I have some more though, feel free to use either one

*Spoiler*: _Stock 2_ 



[/URL]


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 30, 2006)

Um, Not to be a burden or anything, but I requested a avatar abour 1 or 2 weeks ago, and I just want to know if its finished?

I know you guys have a life, so I won't bother you anymore about it ^^;


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2006)

...Blind Itachi here... just paying a visit to see if my avatar request was...acepted... well I'll just wait... See you!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2006)

*Folklore*; 

*UzumakiHyuugaRendan*;



*Blind Itachi;* If you only want an avatar, I can make one of that stock but I cant make a signature of that stock because its cut of on the sides and its pretty small.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks lots peK!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh.. i don't want a sig, just an avatar please

about the stock... It's free for you to chose one, but if you like i'll chose one...


----------



## Crowe (Jan 30, 2006)

Your welcome.

*Blind Itachi*; Sorry but I cant find any good stocks to use as an avatar, so feel free to post yours here.

*Scorpion tail*; Same goes for you the stock is cut of on the sides and if you want a signature you have to give me a stock which isnt cut off.


----------



## Volg (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh! The one I'm using is the third one with the fancy lettering...please change that border!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2006)

...mmm... please try this one...
Link removed


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 30, 2006)

Avatar and Sig request.

Sig-
Size: 425x125
Text: Haraku
Stock: Link removed

Ava-
Size: 100x100
Text: Haraku
Stock: Link removed

Thanks. :]


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

*Volg,*

*Blind Itachi,* 

*[Sei-kun],* 30 post for each request. This is to prevent what it seems like you are doing atm, coming to this board for the purpose of getting a new signature or avatar. I do request for people on this board.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 31, 2006)

Ooo oke I hope I did it right now.

The picture's are a big so I put them under a spoiler.

the first picture (the one from epi 134) is for the ava.
And the second picture is for the signature. 

The text for the ava is tst.
THe text for the sig is the scorpion's tail.
and the size doesn't matter. 
Hope I did it right this time.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

Hope you like it.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow that signature is awsome!!  really really like it. Thanks Thanks thanks. Great thanks to you Pek


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

Requesting avatar and sig.

Avatar
Size: 125x125
Text: None
Stock:

Sig
Size: You Choose.
Text: Chaoskage
Stock: 

Thank you.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 31, 2006)

*Signatures:*
v4

v3

v2

v1

*
Avatar:* The stock you gave me was very low Q, so I made one with my own stock and one with yours:


----------



## Ashura (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you peK. *You Rock!!!!!*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2006)

*...Posting no Jutsu...*

...Oh thanks..but... I'm sorry to say... Can you put or draw round sunglasses on it?... it's my personnal signature... please...

edit:

almost forgot... I'll have to wait 30 post or something like that right?...

and i found this one for a sig  but i'll request it animated when i got the right text for it...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

Thankies Pek


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 31, 2006)

Can someone help me avy this 150x150 becuz my PS is down >__<



and sig this any size with a blue/black hazy background with the text, "Devil of the Hidden Mist". Thanks in advance =]


----------



## CABLE (Jan 31, 2006)

w/o border


w/ border


----------



## chauronity (Feb 1, 2006)

peK, i'll do the Zabuza ... so you can relax for a while ^^' 


[ sig ] 



			
				Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> almost forgot... I'll have to wait 30 post or something like that right?...



Yes, you do. Come back later ^^


----------



## J c (Feb 1, 2006)

Sig request~!

Size: Normal sig size
Text: Somewhere saying "Taste my blade" and then somewhere saying "XypherFox" any font that matches will do.

Stock: Link removed

Thanks~! 

PS: Tell me if pic is poor Q, and I just want the head and blade if you can't fit the whole thing (NO DUH) xD Thanks.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey guys I have a request

Size: 450x150
Text: None
Stock: Link removed


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 1, 2006)

Avatar and sig request. peK please.

Avatar-
Size: 125x125
Stock: elsewhere
Text: Hayaku [small]

Sig-
Size: 425x125
Stock: Link removed
Text: "Rockin' in Japan" and "Hayaku"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 1, 2006)

Those are great thanks alot ^__^


----------



## Shal (Feb 1, 2006)

May I please request a banner and avatar?

Stock: The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny

Size: 460x100

Text: My princess, Shizune

Avatar:
Stock: The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny
Text: Volg-kun
Size: 100x100

*bows* Thank you in advance!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Ansatsu_Daichou*
v1

v2


*The Lazy Shadow*
Im so used to working with text, to fill upnegative space and espacially in bigger signature like this one, I feel that its a bit empty but sorry couldnt fill it out.
v1

v2



*Hayaku*; Sorry the stock to the signature doesn't work, try to reupload it to imageschack.

Made you'r avatar tho:


----------



## Crowe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Shal*, Why do you request an avatar with Volg ? -_-


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks peK. It looks great. As for the sig stock, sorry. I uploaded it on imageshack:


Also, it seems there were more graphic makers here, what happened to them?


----------



## Shal (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh! SAnkyu! I requested the avatar with the name Volg since I use that username on a diff. forums ^__^.

I love the banner, however is it possible to enlarge the text a little bit?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## J c (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you~peK!  Hehe, sorry for bothering you~!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 3, 2006)

*Hayaku*, Hope you like it.


*Shal,*


----------



## Shal (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank a lot peK! It looks great.  I like the background a text font. :] Reps.

Edit: Can you put in "& hyde" next to Hayaku? If not, it's fine. :]


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Pek can I change my request to add text and maybe use a different background cause it looks like Naruto is fading in it. Anyway if you can

Text: The sky is clear as the wind flows through.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 5, 2006)

Sig request.

Signature

Size: 430x100

Stock: I want the Full pic of kazuma the guy with the red hair and the golden looking arm
Bulbapeida

I want this background faded in the back
Trash 

the background should kinda look like this image Eight

and this kinda border like in this image Eight

Text: Doom


Thanks in advance.


----------



## olaf (Feb 6, 2006)

avy request

*size:* 125x125
*stock:* here
*text:* Olaf (but not to big)
*notes:* I want it to be like my current one, but better some border would be nice, and if U could make this pic brighter or sth.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sands (Feb 9, 2006)

Sig and ava

stock:

thanx in advance


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

Sig and Avy request, pretty please 

stocks: This is for avatar-
for sig-

sizes: For the avy 125 x 125
For the sig 400 x 150 please

colours- whatever looks best 
text- Cartoon (on both)

Thanks alot!


----------



## American Dragon (Feb 9, 2006)

May I request a sig and a matching avatar, please? Some of the images are already rendered so it will be easy on who ever makes the sig/av..Well actually, they are all renders.. You don't have to use all of the images. Do what you want with the sig and avatar, just as long as it matches. I'll rep who ever does this for me.

Size: Any
Animated: Your choice
Background color: Green, blue, or dark purple
Text: Jon
Text Color: Any

Images:
BBC Session Live 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## chauronity (Feb 9, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Superfast... (and i hate that big sized)


----------



## Seany (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, hey thanks alot! i think they are awesome, good job


----------



## Utz (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey, back again, for a siggie this time >___>. Any artist who is available is fine, I appreciate all of your guys' hard work, thanks a bunch .

Stock: (just the Sasuke part please) 
Size: 380x110/120 whatever works
Text: Melody
Colors: whatever works with the stock, darkblue and other blues I guess lol
Background: somewhat simple, but that blends with Sasuke

Thanks a lot to anyone who takes my request, take your time too, no rush .


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 10, 2006)

well... now i achieved the posts to ask for a request...

can you make me a good avatar whit this?...


the one that i made is just... lacking of everything...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 10, 2006)

*Lazy Shadow*: State what you want BEFORE I do the request, I very dislike people who first requests something and when Im done didnt like it and wants another one. You'll have to wait for a while for yours.

*Pulp Fiction*; Couldnt fit the banner, hope you like how it turned out anyway:


*Olaf*; 

*Chautilo*; 
*v1*


*v2*:


----------



## Crowe (Feb 10, 2006)

*Sands*; Hope you like it: 
*v1*

*v2*

*v3*


*Avatar:*


To the rest, I will try to do it today if I cant get time for it Ill do it tomorrow. Thanks for the help Chauron


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 10, 2006)

Pek Could You make the other O's white

and thanks it looks great nice job making all thoos sigs and avatars for ppl keep up the good work


----------



## chauronity (Feb 11, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2006)

yo, been re-reading the manga and came over this page hopefully some1 can make it into an avatar for me 

*Stock:*
*Size:*The best fit for an avatar
*Colors:*Anything that looks good, but try to make it look a little dark
*Background:*Dark colors and if you can try to use this stock also 



Really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the avy Chauronity... It's nice (but I think it's very similar to the avy of cartoon...) i'm trying by myself to do it... so if it doesn't work I'll use it!

Thanks again!

I'll be back because I really like your style!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the sig i put it on the other fourm im on thanks
I should of asked for a avy to so this is a avatar reguest

Alright i have an avy request. i want it to be one of those like fading ones that goes from one to another. like all the other ones on this topic

size 135x135

Border:Normal black

In This Picture The Text Should Say Mr.Blonde


In This Picture The Text Should Say Mr.Brown


In This Picture The Text Should Say Mr.White


In This Picture The Text Should Say Nice Guy Eddy


In This Picture The Text Should Say Mr.Orange


In This Picture The Text Should Say Mr.Pink


and at the end it should say Reservoir Dogs


Thanks in advance


----------



## Crowe (Feb 12, 2006)

*Pulp F*: Next time; I (we) only make request for people on this board so that they can use it on this board:




*Utz: *Hope you dont mind that I added Uchiha Sasuke, under Melody. I could remove it but IMO, it would feel a lot more empty.



*Blind Itachi*: That is his style, you said that you didnt like the avy because it was to similar to the one by Cartoon; then later on you say that you like his style. A style is a style, each piece will more or less resemble another piece with same style.


----------



## Utz (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks a bunch peK, and yah it would feel empty without the Uchiha Sasuke part, thanks a lot . Love it!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 12, 2006)

O sorry pek didnt know ill do that next time promise and thanks for the avy and sig much obliged


----------



## Sands (Feb 12, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Sands*; Hope you like it:
> *v1*
> 
> *v2*
> ...


thank you pek!!!
it's amazing like all your work


----------



## vanh (Feb 13, 2006)

Murasaki, i haven't been around here for quite a long time, so seems like the sig u made for me is like " no longer here", 

Can u post it for me again, thanks.


----------



## Kush P (Feb 13, 2006)

Heh requesting an avy and sig please

For avy 

and for my sig 

heh dogs are pimp!...hopefully its not too much to ask for 2 things..but I'll push my luck  thanks!!


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 13, 2006)

peK's amazing skills: Can they be used to create a sig for me  

Stock: (notice the story here about half way down the page). (Nice quality anyways)
I would like to capture its head and maybe part of its clothing and such.

Dimensions: The default size you use, maybe just a bit bigger...

Colors: Complementing it, kinda heavenly white/blue, you know?

Text: Distant Dreams

woooooo, go pek go


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry pek but I mean your style... I'm really sorry i won't bother you anymore...

thanks anyway...


----------



## rinka (Feb 14, 2006)

Requesting a TRC avatar & signature.

Stock: Link removed

Text (signature): 
-"Syaoran" (at upper left corner)
-"Tsubasa RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE" (at upper left corner, below "Syaoran" text)
-"Fai" (at lower right corner)

Size (signature): Whichever you think suits the stock

For avatar, focus on Syaoran's face. No need to put any text. Size would be 125x125. Thanks so much if helped.


----------



## TheChoji (Feb 14, 2006)

All I want is for you to take my current avatar and make it a diffrent size. That size is 200 x 150 (Just somewhere around that, if you think another size would suit Chow Yun Fat more, than do so). Thank You.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Pek, I PMed you about this, but want me to help out in these requests?
I've shown you my work too


----------



## Jagermonster (Feb 14, 2006)

*Sound 4 sig and avatar*

Stock: 
Specifics: I just want the bottom half in the sig(With the cursed seals fully activated)
Size: Big enough so that it is clear, like this Seriously. just the bottom half though
Text: In the bottom left "Uniquely Evil". On the bottom right "Jagermonster"
Avatar: Kidoumaru's face from the above picture , size: 125x125

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bass (Feb 14, 2006)

Sig request for Pek.

*Stock:* 

*Text:* Fang

And if it's not too much trouble, could you make it like you did Utz's Melody sig?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Hey Pek, I PMed you about this, but want me to help out in these requests?
> I've shown you my work too


Yeah, would be glad to have you here. Need any tips and help with anything gfx related just ask, Ive been doing this shit for some time and know most of what there is to know about. ^^

I will do Bass/DeathDarts requests tomorrow and see if I can finish some other request to. My PS is acting crazy so...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

Great to be helping

I will handle Rinka's, TheChoji's, and Jagermonster's requests
Jagermonster: the second link doesn't work....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

Posting the requests I've finished:

*TheChoji -*


*rINKA -*




*Jager -*


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

Sig Request~~ 

Number 1~

Size: you choose (normal sig size)
Stock: Link removed
Text: My dearest Ayumi

Aiyaiyai~~~ Big edit for my request 1, if my request 1 was being worked on, please continue, if not use this 

Number 2

Size: you choose (normal sig size)
Stock: Link removed
Text: I will not die before I fulfill my goal..

Thanks in advance~~


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2006)

*American Dragon*: Sorry I totally forgot to post your signature.


*DeathDart:* I dont really think that blue was the best choice but anyway here it is:


*Bass:* As with Utz signature it really felt empty with just one word, so I added Aburai Renji, but if you dont want it like this I can upload the other version.



Anyway people, hope you liked my work on your requests, please upload them on imageshack.us as soon as possible.


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *DeathDart:* I dont really think that blue was the best choice but anyway here it is:



It was a suggestion, peK but I like it anyway  

Thanks alot


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

Ansatsu_Daichou said:
			
		

> Sig Request~~
> 
> Number 1~
> 
> ...



I didn't understand your request, did you want 2 sigs? Or just one with either two of those stocks?..


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

^^ I'm sorry, I requested two sigs.  Gomenasai~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

Ansatsu_Daichou said:
			
		

> ^^ I'm sorry, I requested two sigs.  Gomenasai~




Ok, i'll do them both.......


----------



## J c (Feb 15, 2006)

Arigato Gozaimasu~~~!!! Sorry to bother you~


----------



## Bass (Feb 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Bass:* As with Utz signature it really felt empty with just one word, so I added Aburai Renji, but if you dont want it like this I can upload the other version.





Thanks, Pek. It's great! 


But out of curiosity...can I see the other version?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2006)

Its the same signature - Aburai Renji


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 15, 2006)

peK, do you have the .psd file for the cut of the character? 

It's beautiful and I want to see if I can do anything with it.


----------



## Bass (Feb 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Its the same signature - Aburai Renji




Oh..okay.


Thanks again.


Mind if I rep you for such an awesome job?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2006)

Deathdart said:
			
		

> peK, do you have the .psd file for the cut of the character?
> 
> It's beautiful and I want to see if I can do anything with it.


Or I could give you a png, which doesnt show the transparent parts and takes x100 times less space? 

Thanks Bass.


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Or I could give you a png, which doesnt show the transparent parts and takes x100 times less space?
> 
> Thanks Bass.



Why not  

peK gets the thinking award  not many people do it anymore


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 15, 2006)

Deathdart said:
			
		

> Why not
> 
> peK gets the thinking award  not many people do it anymore



really? I thought everyone did.. I always save my signatures in png format, jpg blurs some of the graphics sometimes


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> really? I thought everyone did.. I always save my signatures in png format, jpg blurs some of the graphics sometimes



...I was talking about the thinking part  

.png rocks my boxers?


----------



## Jagermonster (Feb 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Posting the requests I've finished:
> 
> *TheChoji -*
> 
> ...



Hell yes! That kicks ass! Thank you!


----------



## rinka (Feb 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *rINKA -*



Whoah! Totally kick-ass! Awesome! Wonderful! Thanks Yoshi!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like to request an interesting sig. 

*Sig size:* 425x125 or 450x150

*Stock:* 
Fade to Black

or 

Fade to Black

Anyone will do. It doesn't matter. Just one of those 2

*Colors:* Whatever looks best

*Text:* Yellow Flash, Yondaime (anywhere on it)

Make it as good as possible and take as much time as you want with it. Any great sig maker up for the challenge? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 16, 2006)

Ansatsu_Daichou said:
			
		

> Sig Request~~
> 
> Number 1~
> 
> ...



here ya go, sorry it took a lil while ~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 16, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I'd like to request an interesting sig.
> 
> *Sig size:* 425x125 or 450x150
> 
> ...



i'll do your request


----------



## J c (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you~~~~Yoshitsune-san~~!!!!  They are very nice.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 16, 2006)

glad you liked it!!


----------



## KageMane (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi! I'd like to make a request


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







size: as u whish

Text:Lyrie

background: dark yellow (if possible)


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 16, 2006)

Fan Club Banner Request

Stock:

Text:Quentin Tarantino FC

Size: 200x200

I want to see most of his head in the image


----------



## White Abyss (Feb 16, 2006)

*Please????*

_Akuma weighs 105 pounds, has blonde hair that?s bright in the sunlight and very dark without the sun, he always wears a grey long sleeve shirt, blue cotton pants, and the typical sandals of the Naruto world.) He put on his ninja headband and fixed his hair so all of it was down except two little upside down diablo style horns of hair in the front, the metal plate of his headband was on the left side of his head, and he walked out the door and breathed deep._
Can you make a person on a sig out of that description? with a black background and have it say Akuma Kyohaku at the bottom right? pretty please?????? i beg of you!    (and btw i had at least 600 posts but when they updated the forums i lost like, all my posts! can you plz plz plz plz plz make this! ive been wantin one! Size don't matter, just as long as it doesn't take up the entire page  )


----------



## vanh (Feb 16, 2006)

sig request pls.

here's the stock.


i'd like to have only Kei ( the blonde hair guy) in the sig

Text : my name " vanh" 

Thanks in advance s


----------



## KageMane (Feb 17, 2006)

the stock image in my request is back!


----------



## halfy (Feb 17, 2006)

Siggy request please, 1st time *-*

Size - 360x120

Text - Fear No Evil

Stock - the little picture and the long arse text...

Thank you in advance :]


----------



## halfy (Feb 17, 2006)

You rule genjo thank you very much  loving the sig.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 17, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I'd like to request an interesting sig.
> 
> *Sig size:* 425x125 or 450x150
> 
> ...




Here ya go, sorry it took a while
Hope it's to par.. 



*@ kagemane + vanh*
I'll do your requests


----------



## Jotun (Feb 17, 2006)

should i repost my request?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Here ya go, sorry it took a while
> Hope it's to par..
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is EXCELLENT and thank you for my sig! Reps to you! I love it


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 18, 2006)

A sig with...

Stock : 
Text: Barrister of the Toads somewhere on the left, with the picture of the right, if possible.

Hopefully with a nifty background, and thanks in advance!


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Here ya go, sorry it took a while
> Hope it's to par..
> 
> 
> ...


 
i'm really looking forward for it, Yoshitsune. Thanks again.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 18, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> Hi! I'd like to make a request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



here ya go, hope it's okay..i turned out like that cuz the stock was kinda restrictive..but hope its ok


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune, can u make my text "vanh" a lil bigger than the text of Kagemane?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 18, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune, can u make my text "vanh" a lil bigger than the text of Kagemane?



hope it's alright...


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey ide like an avie and sig plz

stock:amazon.com pre-order

avie: 125x125
sig:   400x125

Text: Gaara...fancy text


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Feb 18, 2006)

More and more people seem to be sporting bigger than usual avatars, I was wondering if I too could have my current avatar resized? Just bigger, 150x150? Thank you


----------



## Yondy (Feb 18, 2006)

Stock:Link removed
Size: The size of Vanhs
Font: Whatever would look best :_D



Stock: Link removed 
Size:The size of Vanhs..
Font: Some nice and fancy elegent like font 


O, lol, this may seem really greedy...but, I Have a few pics I would like to  my username on....so, Whenever I get them ,Ill chose the ones I like best ^_^ ...O...so just put 'Oro?' on all of them plz 



Stock: Link removed
Size:The size of Vanhs
Font: W/e would look cool



Thanks!!! Much cookies and reps will be given


----------



## vanh (Feb 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> hope it's alright...



it's not just alright. it's awesome. u rock Yoshitsune. thanks


----------



## Seany (Feb 19, 2006)

Avatar and Sig request please 

Stocks: For Avatar-
For Sig-

Sizes- 125 x 125 for Avy and 400 x 150 for sig
Colours- Whatever looks best
Text- Cartoon

Thanks alot!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I was trying to request my avy and sig and learnes that I have to have 30 posts in order to do so, So I'll be working on that.


----------



## Seany (Feb 19, 2006)

Ahhh that is fucking amazing!! thank you soo much!


----------



## Brooke (Feb 20, 2006)

Stock:here it is

umm I want it to be a fan club banner.

Text:Hirako Fan Club

Size:Average Fan Club Banner size

thanks peoples


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 20, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Fan Club Banner Request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



I Was Totally ignored  Can some1 make the request now please


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok guys, sorry for the downtime on my part as well

*Sabaku *+ *Elite*, I'll do your requets soon and post them up

*Redstar*, if your ava is resized, it might loose some of the neatness of it...and be a lil blurry


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 24, 2006)

stock:
size:200x400
text:gospel 
um though can you change the color from blue to red and have a picture of this 

in the right hand side kinda faded in like the other person 

rep will be given to the one who creates it


----------



## genjo sanzo (Feb 24, 2006)

sasuke_uzumaki said:
			
		

> stock:
> size:200x400
> text:gospel
> um though can you change the color from blue to red and have a picture of this
> ...


same typo?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 24, 2006)

Posting Finished Works:

*Sabaku *- Hope you like the set  It  was fun working with Gaara





*Elite *-


----------



## MOTO (Feb 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Posting Finished Works:
> *Elite *-


Not to sound rude but I think you forgot to post mine.


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Feb 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Posting Finished Works:
> 
> *Sabaku *- Hope you like the set  It  was fun working with Gaara
> 
> ...




WOW! thank you!  thats....wow!  yeah Gaara is the best!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 25, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> Not to sound rude but I think you forgot to post mine.



It's not that I forgot, it's that I hadn't done it yet and when I did, the forums were down for a bit again. But i posted it, hope you like it


----------



## MOTO (Feb 25, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> It's not that I forgot, it's that I hadn't done it yet and when I did, the forums were down for a bit again. But i posted it, hope you like it


Looks great but you forgot to put Uchiha Itachi in there...



> Text: "If you want to kill me, despise me, hate me, and live in an unsightly way... Run, and cling to life, and then some day, when you have the same eyes as I do, come before me."(in small text)
> 
> *Uchiha Itachi(in big text)*



If you don't mind. Do you think you add it in and for the colors could you change it to red,black,and gray? Thanks.


----------



## Yondy (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, im a greedy bastard....but my post got somewhat ignored...now realising that......Ive taken away a lot (All) of it......sorry...I feel so greedy..='(...

*Stock:*Link removed
*Size:* Size of Vanhs 
*Font:* Italic, and anything you want...kind of thin font if possible.....sort of fancy 
*Text:* -Yondaime-
*Colour of text:* green or yellow..you choose 
*Sig or avy?:* Sig! 

And another =D

*Stock:* UCSDCanonfodder
*Size:* Size of vanhs, and a avy size...but in the avy, can I have only the kid...and in the sig...both or only yondaime? =)
*Font:* Italic.......fancy
*Text:* -Yondaime-
*Colour of text:* Yellow or grey
*Sig or avy?:* Both =D

 

Much rep will be given!!


----------



## .Naptha (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a go at using this stock but im not exactly exstatic about the results so i was wondering if someone could have a go at it and try and make something decent out of it.

Sig
Size : 400x80
Text : Naptha, NapthaGases whichever fits the sig better ^^
Stock : 

Avatar 
Apart from size (125x125) same stuff as sig.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Feb 25, 2006)

NapthaGases said:
			
		

> I had a go at using this stock but im not exactly exstatic about the results so i was wondering if someone could have a go at it and try and make something decent out of it.
> 
> Sig
> Size : 400x80
> ...


!!!
My love for FLCL compels me to do this
....lol dunno when I'll get this done....


----------



## Zaraki (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey After a rather Long break Im back, Sorry for not letting you know before i went, but if you would still like me to help out with request I would be more than happy.


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Feb 25, 2006)

Type: Sig
Size: Whatever fits well
Text: Slashing through the Darkness, the Blade of Light.
Stock: Click ^^ 

Hope someone can do this for me.


----------



## Kush P (Feb 25, 2006)

Yo!!! I want to make a request...

Stock: Link removed
Size: whatever looks good
Text: Piccasshole..or whatever else you'd feel like
Colour and Font: whatever you like
Sig please!! umm well if you can make an avy out of it too, it would be appreciated!

Thanks people!!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2006)

Piccasshole said:
			
		

> Yo!!! I want to make a request...
> 
> Stock: http://www.angus-reid.com/polls/index.cfm/fuseaction/viewItem/itemID/1
> 0691
> ...



Hope you like this :



and avatar :


----------



## Kush P (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool!! thanks dre..Its pimp!!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

*toothpick;* Please post a better stock. That one is really blurry.

*-Yondaime-*, Its almost impossible to make a 400 x 150 signature with the first one, the sides of the stock is cut so if you dont want to have an armless yondaime you'll have to repost it.

*Save them to your computer and rehost them on imageschack or another imagehostsite*





*Zaraki*, Welcome back. Help is always appreciated.

*Dre,* Thanks and keep it up.


----------



## Yondy (Feb 26, 2006)

zomg those are kick ass.....thnks...Ill try and find another one for when hes smiling ^^

*reps

o...this is weird....for some reason they wont let me put the one of the kid in my avatar.....i tryed from my file, and I hosted it on imageshack....


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll fix it for you. (:

Ed: Weird it doesnt work. Ill talk with an admin about it (:


----------



## Brooke (Feb 26, 2006)

Stock:Link removed

umm I want it to be a fan club banner.

Text:Hirako Fan Club

Size:Average Fan Club Banner size

hope this Stock is better.


----------



## Yondy (Feb 26, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I'll fix it for you. (:
> 
> Ed: Weird it doesnt work. Ill talk with an admin about it (:


Thnks pek ....Should I credit you in my sig...or Am I a greedy bastard? xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 26, 2006)

The Lazy Shadow said:
			
		

> Type: Sig
> Size: Whatever fits well
> Text: Slashing through the Darkness, the Blade of Light.
> Stock: viz media store
> ...



I will make this for you before it gets forgotten


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 26, 2006)

Need this to be sigged ^_^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 26, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Need this to be sigged ^_^



Don't forget to post the size of your sig, what you want on it, what text, and wat colors...


----------



## Jack Bauer (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh rite. Put "DT" in it and any size to your choice whatever you see fit 

Any bg as well


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't been here in _ages_(thanks for those multiple requests, Mikko).

I've put the reqeust here so I can stop badgering Chauronity all the time for stuff.>_<

*Request:*

I wanted a Captain's banner especially made for myself, so I came up with this:

*Style/Size:* FanClub banner style and sized. Like 150 x 50.

*Text:* Captain of the 6th Division

*Text color:* black, pink, or white?

*Color:* Maybe you could stick with the black/pink/white color style that the stock picture uses.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Feb 27, 2006)

can somebody make a sig out of this...
and it says eva


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 28, 2006)

LOL I finally got 30 posts, was hard to find topics that interested me.

My request is a single pic animation avatar 
these are the pics I want in it.

prophet!!!!
prophet!!!!



prophet!!!!


----------



## Psyonic (Feb 28, 2006)

Banner Request for Pek.

Stock: A Jinchuuriki or A Sharingan User. 
Background: 
Text: Jinchuuriki

It's the other way around,  for you peK, you get the background, and you do the stock =/.

You can DEFINTELY Edit the background though, but not too much as it has to fit within the template.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2006)

*toothpic:* Didn't know if you wanted it animated so I made a few diffrent versions:
v1:

v2:

nonanimated:



*9tail:*
Here

Im really not into doing fanclub banners, just done a few. Anyone please upload them to Imageschack as they are curerntly eating my photofuckitbandwith


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 1, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *9tail:*
> Here


That's awesome, peK! Thanks a lot! [/quote]

It looks like I repped you for something else recently(I think it's because you pwned a fanboy or something) but I owe you rep.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 1, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Need this to be sigged ^_^





> Oh rite. Put "DT" in it and any size to your choice whatever you see fit
> 
> Any bg as well



Just gonna repost this so it won't be forgotten.


----------



## Serp (Mar 1, 2006)

hi would like to request a new sig plz
stock= 
textin small text ) only 3 things matter in life snakes, blood and... (in large text) serpentious
plz keep the black and rd thing going and edit out the watermark
thnx so much


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi i would like to request an avatar 150x150 that fits with this:

 If you need stock help tell me, if that isn't enough.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 1, 2006)

*aman*, Please post stock, I hate looking for stocks.

*Deathdart*, Sorry I cant do it. I always add to much effects and colors, if I dont the sig will look rubbish. :/

*D-T:* This used to be my sig but I added your nick to it, hope you dont mind.

*Serpentious*, Put a lot of effort and enjoyed making this, its more like an experimental signature. Hope you like it:


Please upload them to imageschack as soon as possible.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Mar 1, 2006)

Das great thanks!


----------



## Sho (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if I can have a huge favor?  I'm the new owner of the Mikoto FC and I was hoping that I could have 2 new FC banners for the club.

For the first banner:
stock: 東京事変|tokyo jihen
text: Mikoto FC
look/size:  can you make it look like this Byakuya FC banner in terms of colors used/size?

2nd banner:
stock: this
text: Mikoto FC
size: same as above (which should be about 160x60 px)
look: just an elegant look like the above, though feel free to use any other colors that would fit better if there are any

Thank you for the consideration.


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *aman*, Please post stock, I hate looking for stocks.


Can you tell me where i can find those post timeskip stocks?


----------



## rinka (Mar 2, 2006)

Would like to request a signature.

Stock: Here

Text:
-"Fear the Wrath of God"
-"Evil Eye"
-"Suxcka"

Size: Anything you think suits the stock.

Thanks~


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

i woul like to request a sig

here's the stock 



Text : Nara Shikamaru - the lazy genius.  Vanh 

Other stuffs : anything u guys decide is fine by me.

Thanks


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey peK. Can ya do my request for me man? ^^

*Size:* 150x150 (avy) | 370x110 (sig)

*Stock:* Sig/Avy stock | Avy #2 stock

*Color scheme:* Hmm. Anything that matches her primary colors (white/gold).

*Text:* momo the girl god of death | PL (sig)

Thanks in advance. ^__^


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 2, 2006)

hi would like to request a sig plz


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks Like I got ignored LMAO

xD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 2, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> hi would like to request a sig plz


You Need 30 posts to get a request if that rule still applys


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 2, 2006)

ok sig is about FMA shows alchemy in white and feathers in white , shows my name in english (eva) in black background PaleTurquoise and size 550x160


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 2, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Looks Like I got ignored LMAO
> 
> xD



you wernt ignored you must understand that it takes a while to make sigs for everyone and your just 1


----------



## Aman (Mar 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where i can find post timeskip stocks that fit to the sig i posted?


----------



## Serp (Mar 3, 2006)

thxs so much its a pitty that u cant see the snake though
but thxs all the same


----------



## Crowe (Mar 3, 2006)

*JB008*: Some of the links in your request doesn't work so I thought that it was one of those "bandwith" messages but it doesnt seem so now. You might want to reupload those.

*aman*: Try mangahelpers.com they have a gallery with colorings, tho you should ask before you take anything.

*rinka*: That stock is very low quality, I can barely see Naruto there so could you find a better stock?

*dudewithjapanesename:* *havent installed jap language pack yet*
Could you post the pictures you want in your signature? Picture that are big and of good quality.

*Sho:*Tried my best. I dislike to copy others styles, *cough*Mura*cough*, but since it was a request I gave it a shot.

*Here*

2: *Here*

*vanh:*
*Here*

*Prince Leon:* The avatar stock would be a lot better to use as signature but... :/







*UPLOAD THEM TO IMAGESCHACK AS SOON AS POSSIBLE PLEASE!*


----------



## vanh (Mar 3, 2006)

u're awesome, u rock , peK sama.


----------



## Aman (Mar 3, 2006)

Alright, pek, i found these three stocks:

1. Cut out the naruto part at top

2. 

3. 

My idea for the sig is that it's first normal Naruto then he goes wilder and wilder, then maybe it should say something about the seal breakning if it fits.

Of course, if you can think of anything better which you probably can we can do it that way.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 3, 2006)

@peK: Thanks a lot man! 

I was thinking the same thing about the second avy stock too but didn't want to seem greedy with my request. Think you can still do it for me whenever you find the time? XD


----------



## Sho (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks so much for that peK, they're both better than I ever hoped for, and I appreciate it alot.  The Mikoto FC owes you.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 3, 2006)

*Signature Request*

Text: Spike Spiegel Of The Red Dragons and in the bottom right hand corner I want the text Pulp Fiction to be faded
Size: 430 x 100


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 3, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Text: Spike Spiegel Of The Red Dragons and in the bottom right hand corner I want the text Pulp Fiction to be faded
> Size: 430 x 100



I apologize to everyone for not being here this week..been soo busy with school but now WEEKEND!

I'll take on your request PF


----------



## rinka (Mar 3, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *rinka*: That stock is very low quality, I can barely see Naruto there so could you find a better stock?



May I use the same stock but with wallpaper size?
Link removed

Nevermind if it's hard to make a sig with Naruto, just focus on the Kyuubi.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 3, 2006)

Link removedan right my name in english my name is eva and make it signiture size


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 4, 2006)

I just need a Kankuro AVY. Mine stopped working, THANKS!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 4, 2006)

Kind of a rush job but here


----------



## Brooke (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello I would like to request a sig please.

stock:Link removed

Text: Sogeking Cape Equals Hero

Size:Nice size nothing to fancy umm average sig size

colors:green and black


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Text: Spike Spiegel Of The Red Dragons and in the bottom right hand corner I want the text Pulp Fiction to be faded
> Size: 430 x 100



Here ya go~ hope it's alright


*toothpick*: i'll do yours


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 4, 2006)

can you make Spike Spiegel Of The Red Dragons a differnt font and it will be great thanks


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 4, 2006)

stock:forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=3195478&postcount=50 text:wright my name in english (eva) on the bottom right corner ichigo kurosaki the death god 
size: signiture size


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> can you make Spike Spiegel Of The Red Dragons a differnt font and it will be great thanks



i wasn't sure wat kinda you wanted, but here


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks im much obliged


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 4, 2006)

The avy is awesome thanks!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 4, 2006)

no problem


----------



## Volg (Mar 5, 2006)

Sig and avy request please!! Pek please!

Avy:

Pictureriginal

Text: Jien-san

Size: Whichever fits best. ^^

Banner:

Size: 400x100

Picture: This or this.
Whichever one fits best. ^^ Please include both characters in whichever picture you use. ^^

Text: The Official Konjiki no Gash Bell fanclub

Background: COuld you throw this in the background? The colors are up to you. ^^

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 5, 2006)

*Animated Avatar Request*

*Request for Yoshitsune or Pek
I would like an animated avatar like a have curently with these images*

*Size:* 125x125

Text should be Spike in this image 

Text should be Jack in this image 

Text should be Faye in this image 

Text should be Edward in this image 

Text should be Ein in this image 

Text should be in Vicious this image

*Or This image for Vicious*

Flash 2

Text should be in Julia this image
PS3 will NOT deliver 1080p like it promised. Add another lie to the list.

*I know its pretty long but please make it thanks*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2006)

*toothpick *- here ya go


*Eva *- here ya go 


*Pulp *- on the 1st post, it says we don't do anigifs...take too long and kind of a hassle..


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 5, 2006)

*Eva *- here ya go 

thanks and i alomost forgot its supost ichigo kurosaki the death god but i will take it anyways


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 5, 2006)

*REQUEST!!*

O.K.!!! finally 30 posts!

stock: Naruto Dreams: Episode 2

text: (on top left) Akuma (on bottom right) Kyohaku

size: typical sig size please

colors: grey background

thank you (if you make it  )


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Yoshitsune did you finish my sig?


----------



## Psyonic (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone

I need a 760x90 Banner fitting this template 

Words: Jinchuuriki RP


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 6, 2006)

I would like a single animation Avatar with these 3 pics,

plain
plain
HERE

If it's not too much to ask I would like a cool border around it.


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 6, 2006)

i want a sig

size: it doesnt matter.....not too big

text: Vash The Stampede


stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




and thats all! thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2006)

*Lazy Shadow* - sorry, this one had slipped my mind!! >< WONT happen again


*JB *- we don't do animated gifs, read 1st post

*Deathdart *- what's the stock? details?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune if its to much to ask can you quote were it says no animated gifs thanks


----------



## Yondy (Mar 6, 2006)

Requesting a hell of a siggy ^^

*Stock:* Link removed

*Size:* Roughly the same size as the one thats in my sig right now 
And if its not too much trouble, I would prefer if it somewat easier to tell that Yondys putting His cloak on Naruto, but I still want a clear view of there heads, thnks ^^

*Text:* -Yondaime-

*Colour of text:* Gold

*Size of text:* Roughly the same as one the one in my sig ^^

*Font:* Fancy, but readable 

thnks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2006)

i kept hearing that on the 1st post it said that, but I guess not! ><
personally i think making them can take a while, so I guess I wouldn't be able to make them, so someone else here could if they can

sorry for the confusion/misunderstanding....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Requesting a hell of a siggy ^^
> 
> Prefered if peK did it, Dont really care though ^^
> 
> ...



that's such a great picture!
That could make a nice wallpaper too,
if you want I can make your sig or not, you decide


----------



## Yondy (Mar 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> that's such a great picture!
> That could make a nice wallpaper too,
> if you want I can make your sig or not, you decide



sure! ^___^ that would be great =D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2006)

-yondaime -  here ya go, it's simple, hope it's okay


----------



## Brooke (Mar 7, 2006)

Yoshitsune thanks alot its really wonderful.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone is good with people, but if ya are I would like a sig ^_______^

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: _I like all of these. Take your pick_ 


















Size: 400x100 (It doesn't actually matter too much. Whatever is best.)

Text: Ayumi Hamasaki 

The rest it up to you. The font and colors really depend on the stock you choose. I am not picky at all, but if you find this too vague let me know and I  can give more instructions. Thanks!


----------



## Aman (Mar 7, 2006)

Pek, i don't wanna pressure you, but are you working on my request yet?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 7, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> -yondaime -  here ya go, it's simple, hope it's okay




 thats awesome yoshi! thnks!


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 7, 2006)

umm i dont want to be rude, but have you done my trigun one yet?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, aman. Your request was really hard to do because 
1) The art in the stocks you wanted to use was way to different
2) You wanted me to use the same style as the one in the signature
3) You wanted to have the 'seal breaking' thing. 

I did try tho, and I hope it really isn't that bad:

*Purple: *



*JB008:*


*Akuma*:


Sorry,for not doing request for a while but I don't like doing my request one by one, I rather make many one time instead.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Pek but can you put a border on my avatar forgot to ask thanks (reps)


----------



## Volg (Mar 7, 2006)

Umm...pek I think you forgot about me. >>,


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2006)

*Princess*: <3 Hope you like ?m, nothing really fancy, I thought I should keep it simple:

v1


v2


v3


*Purple*: There is a border, a white border anyway:


*Volg*:




*Please remember to upload it to imageschack asap, if I upload your signature to my request account (Photobucket)*


----------



## Volg (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 7, 2006)

God i get so tried of this every time i try to put a avtar in my name it dosn't work pek can you upload my avatar to my name


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 7, 2006)

here it is avy animation awsome border Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Mar 7, 2006)

Prince;  Thank you so much! I like them alot <33333 I wanted the main focus to be Ayumi so I really love the simple look of the bg. As always, great job. You know I appreciate it *Blows kisses*


----------



## rinka (Mar 7, 2006)

peK, have you started doing mine yet? If you're busy, could someone free do it for me? Thanks! ^^

Just in case, here's my request:



> Would like to request a signature.
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Sorry, aman. Your request was really hard to do because
> 1) The art in the stocks you wanted to use was way to different
> 2) You wanted me to use the same style as the one in the signature
> 3) You wanted to have the 'seal breaking' thing.
> ...




SWEET SWEET SWEET

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Wow I really Love it. 
Now To get a great sig with those 3 xD


----------



## rinka (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi! Sorry to interrupt again! I just wanna tell you I wanna cancel my request, that's all. Thanks and sorry if it troubles anyone.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Sorry, aman. Your request was really hard to do because
> 1) The art in the stocks you wanted to use was way to different
> 2) You wanted me to use the same style as the one in the signature
> 3) You wanted to have the 'seal breaking' thing.


Actually i did say that i wanted an entire new avy/sig combo out of that, and i told you to forget the old one.

Oh well, you don't need to do it again if you don't want to.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2006)

Or no i didn't, it was just in my mind, sorry.


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 8, 2006)

Peck have you even seen mine? please start it when you can.( trigun one )


----------



## chauronity (Mar 8, 2006)

insanejutsu said:
			
		

> Peck have you even seen mine? please start it when you can.( trigun one )



Hey, please dont whine like that, wait til it's done ... there's no thing more annoying that "hey hav y0 made ma bannerz yet". So, please wait patiently for the request to be done, id est sit on your ass and wait, there are other people waiting too. 

Thanks


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 8, 2006)

eva said:
			
		

> here it is avy animation awsome border Link removed
> Link removed


don't want to be rude but pek have you started on my avy


----------



## 8018 (Mar 8, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Sorry,for not doing request for a while but I don't like doing my request one by one, I rather make many one time instead.*



read that ppl!
its annoying me seeing
all of you asking...
he doesn't do request
one by one .__________.

by the way pek.. need some
help?
maybe i can be of some assistance?


----------



## Aman (Mar 9, 2006)

People, he's doing this alone, if nothing happens for over a week you can send him a PM, otherwise, be patient. I would never be able to do this, pek's awesome.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 9, 2006)

Also guys, there are other ppl here who can do them for you too if you want, unless you have a preference with pek only. I haven't been doing any this week because everyone's been requesting pek to do theirs...

I can do them too


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 9, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> I would like a single animation Avatar with these 3 pics,
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...




Can a Cool sig be done out of the pics above? with a cool border?


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi! anyone who's open...i would like a single animation avatar with these three pics(and if you have any extra time then a cool border plz):

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

If you could please


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 9, 2006)

sry peck didnt mean to be so rude in my last post, i know your busy......if anyone else is open to do my request you can do it.., i didnt mean to be so rude.............


----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2006)

People please, take it easy. I'll try do as many request as possible now during the weekend, I haven't really had the time to load PS. I got my mod'ing to do, school/homework, 2 projects and I have way more request then those seen here. I will make your signature. 

*JB008*, Not really, those images are way to small and it's very hard to make an animated signature with same bg and different stocks.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> People please, take it easy. I'll try do as many request as possible now during the weekend, I haven't really had the time to load PS. I got my mod'ing to do, school/homework, 2 projects and I have way more request then those seen here. I will make your signature.
> 
> *JB008*, Not really, those images are way to small and it's very hard to make an animated signature with same bg and different stocks.



If you need some help i'l offer my services to you  I'm not the best sig/ aatar maker, but if you need any help then i could help out


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> People please, take it easy. I'll try do as many request as possible now during the weekend, I haven't really had the time to load PS. I got my mod'ing to do, school/homework, 2 projects and I have way more request then those seen here. I will make your signature.
> 
> *JB008*, Not really, those images are way to small and it's very hard to make an animated signature with same bg and different stocks.



I don't want an animated signature, I just want those 3 faces in a signature side by side u know with a cool background and border I guess. Not animated just a normal sig out of the 3 faces.


----------



## vanh (Mar 11, 2006)

i wanna have a sig request please .

here's the stock:


Text : vanh

anything you choose is fine by me. 

eh, take it easy. You don't have to do it right away if you guys are busy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leen (Mar 11, 2006)

peK, nice job so far in making sigs. Just one suggestion that might lift your burden a bit? What if one can only request for a new sig/ava after like let's say..3 weeks? 

Just another small question. What font do you use for Vanh's signature?


----------



## vanh (Mar 11, 2006)

eileen , give me bribes and i'll tell you   i can make up some names


----------



## Crowe (Mar 11, 2006)

*insanejutsu:*


*Akuma*:


*GhosT*; All help are appreciated ^^

*ellen*,
Lazy genious = Giddyup Std 
Nara Shikamaru = Scriptina

That's a good idea, I'll have to think about that one ^^

Please repost your request if I missed you, hope I didnt though.


----------



## Aman (Mar 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune, can you do my old request? I want an entire new avy/sig combo from the stocks i posted though.


----------



## Leen (Mar 11, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *eileen*,
> Lazy genious = Giddyup Std
> Nara Shikamaru = Scriptina
> 
> ...



You dont miss my request. I am more than happy to use my currrent sig(yours) that I dont have to request for a new one.


----------



## insanejutsu (Mar 11, 2006)

sweet thanks pek it looks great!


----------



## Gflow (Mar 11, 2006)

Rendan said:
			
		

> loong time no se mates!
> well, i have tried somany times to make a sig on my own with this stock, and it seems i'm totally unable.
> since nobody seems to offer for make me a sig with it, i will make an official request in here:
> 
> ...



Hey Rendan, find me a bigger stock, and I'll do it for you.

The one you provided is too small.


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 11, 2006)

Woot!!! ty soooooo much!!!!!!!!......1


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 11, 2006)

me said:
			
		

> here is the sig X-marks the spot.
> X-marks the spot.


and thats pretty much it. For Yoshitsune or pek


----------



## Yondy (Mar 11, 2006)

O: Im back again, because you guys rock 

I would prefer it if *peK* or *Yoshitsune* took up my request, thnks 

*Stock:* ANKO!

(O, and I know the guy who coloured it btw......if it matters at all =D)

*Sig or Avatar?*: Sig ^^

*Size:* Roughly the same size as the one in my sig now 

*Text* -Yondaime- x Anko
                          <3​Like so ^^ with the heart thingy underneath the -Yondaime- x Anko though =D XD

*Font:* Fancy =0

*Colour of Text:* Prefered Black, but anything you guys think would look better, use it. 

Thank you people so much. 

Credits and reps will be given


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 11, 2006)

ANKO! and ANKO! banner size text I''s FC. color of textDeepSkyBlue and other blackfont:fancy


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 11, 2006)

It's getting jumbled, huh?

Can't you post the links again, *Aman*?
*
Yondaime*, i'll do yours

*Eva*, you posted two sets of links...which ones do i use?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 11, 2006)

thnks Yoshi 

You rule


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 11, 2006)

Yondaime~ great stock, it was


----------



## 8018 (Mar 11, 2006)

thats awesome!! o.o
id like to request an
avy =D

*stock:* [pic]
*size:* 150x150
*Text:* Fancy
*sasuke-kun*, and if possible
can you fit *shini* somewhere in there
*color:*blue-ish


----------



## Leen (Mar 11, 2006)

.ShinigamI. said:
			
		

> thats awesome!! o.o
> id like to request an
> avy =D
> 
> ...




I am still learning how to use photoshop so the quality might not be that great. I'll just give it a try.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Yondaime~ great stock, it was



O, wow, thats awesome Yoshi!

I reped you recently, but Ill see if im able to do it again 

EDIT: yep, I reped you 

I put your deviant art page in my sig, btw, in the the credits


----------



## Gflow (Mar 12, 2006)

Rendan said:
			
		

> No man, sorry but there is not bigger stock, it's supposed to be use as sprite.
> Anyway, you can try, but i would like pek to make it *or Chauron if he still gets requests*
> 
> Many Thanks Gflow if you try or not


Well, I tried.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Can i have a Kyuubi naruto sig?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

Rendan said:
			
		

> If Pek could try with it....



I'll try with it 

*Yondaime *- glad you like it and thanks for the publicity!


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

Size- Never good at picking size so you go ahead and do what you like
Text- Some where in there put RagingNinja my username and anything else you like ^^ 
Stock- (thanks for letting me use it -Yondaime-)
Link removed

I hope it can be done soon, thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

*Rendan *- hope this 2ND attempt by someone on your sig is good 


*Raging *- i'll do yours


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 12, 2006)

Stock: 



Text: 

"Eureka SeveN"

And somewhere below or above it in smaller letters: "Psalms of Planets." 

Dimensions: W/e works


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> It's getting jumbled, huh?
> 
> Can't you post the links again, *Aman*?
> *
> ...


both and make it animated exept the this Link removed and Link removed


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

eva said:
			
		

> both and make it animated exept the this Link removed and Link removed



you want a sig that's animated?....and i'm not really good at making animated stuff

*Tenshi *- i'll do yours when i finish with Raging


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Yoshitsune, i wanted a sig to match my avy really bad


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 12, 2006)

vanh, had a bash at yours, but its not brill, sorry.

Hope its of some use to you or inspiration for someone else


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> you want a sig that's animated?....and i'm not really good at making animated stuff
> 
> *Tenshi *- i'll do yours when i finish with Raging


don't animate this its just a banner. text I''s FC. color of textDeepSkyBlue and other the other one is any color that looks nice


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't know you wanted it to match your ava...but here ya go..

*Raging *-


*Tenshi*, then *Eva*


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG THATS AWESOME MAN! you deserve a rep!!!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 12, 2006)

ok yoshitsune just pm it to me


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 12, 2006)

Had a go at Tenshi's



Yoshi' will probably be better, but hey Im just tryin to get back in2 the groove


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Can't you post the links again, *Aman*?


1. Cut out the naruto part at top

2. 

3. 

My idea for the sig is that it's first normal Naruto then he goes wilder and wilder, then maybe it should say something about the seal breakning if it fits.

Of course, if you can think of anything better which you probably can we can do it that way.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 12, 2006)

*TenshiOno* Tried yours out, didn' knowif the Psalms of planets was supposed to be Palms of planets so i made two versions


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

did all of us do Tenshi's ... I said i'd do it, so ppl wouldn't do the same one..


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 12, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Had a go at Tenshi's
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshi' will probably be better, but hey Im just tryin to get back in2 the groove


Thank you very much. ^_^


			
				GhosT said:
			
		

> *TenshiOno* Tried yours out, didn' knowif the Psalms of planets was supposed to be Palms of planets so i made two versions


Thank you very much. 

And yesh, it was "Psalms". XD



			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> did all of us do Tenshi's ... I said i'd do it, so ppl wouldn't do the same one..


XDDDDDDDDD

Thank you also, Yoshi. ^^

Now...which to use? XD


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> did all of us do Tenshi's ... I said i'd do it, so ppl wouldn't do the same one..



lol, my bad.
Didn't see it.
Just did the first one i came over


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

TO, how the hell do you do that? 

Good + Bad luck? XD ~ TO


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh BTW U guys no any good places for nice free fonts ?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

*Aman *- 



*Zaraki *- dafont.com


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

May i have an avy too?  I'll be off in 5 min if it's not done then i can take it tommorow.

Looks awesome btw!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> May i have an avy too?  I'll be off in 5 min if it's not done then i can take it tommorow.
> 
> Looks awesome btw!



ok here ya go


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Rendan back off!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

NBT x 20 said:
			
		

> Rendan back off!!



dont worry, u just need a few more posts and u can request one here!

or you could just PM one of us to do it for u now  *hint hint* but provide the stuff that's needed to make a sig like stock etc.


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thnx yoshi!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, back  
Sorry Ive been demanding so much lately 
I would like it if *peK *or *Yohsitsune *took up my request, thnks.
See the pic of Yondaime + Naruto in my sig? Where Narutos young, well, see how the back round of it is the same colour of the forum backround? Well, could someone keep it like that, but add some text? But the backround colour stays the same, thnks.

*Stock:*This

*Text:* -Yondaime-
The Passing of a Legend​
*Size:* Keep it the same, dont change it please, I just want text and the colour of the forum backround .

*Colour of text:* Gold? Black? Orange? Whatever would look best =D

*Font:* Anything, fancyish, but modern


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 12, 2006)

i would like a sig

size: any
stock:Google Earth
Colour of text: black,red, whatever you want
font: your choice


----------



## Yasashiku (Mar 12, 2006)

Could I get a signature eitheir with Naruto sitting on that swing with a mess of words like the one in my sig right now popping up all over the place, and dimming, or one of Naruto and Hinata sitting together and hugging or something, and maybe have a few snap shots of them and then at the end slowly having words come up at the end that says I ♥ Kirsten? Much appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 12, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i would like a sig
> 
> size: any
> stock:Google Earth
> ...



I'll do this guys......


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2006)

Google Earth
Google Earth
Link removed

Can a cool sig with the 3 faces on the link be done?
and can it say JB008 on the bottom right hand corner?
With a cool background and simple border?  
That's all I need and I'm ok for a loong time, I'm desperate for a sig 
Yoshi can u help me?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 12, 2006)

*k1nj3* - Hope you like it, first one i'm really happy with for a long time


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

Sukotto Uzamaki said:
			
		

> Could I get a signature eitheir with Naruto sitting on that swing with a mess of words like the one in my sig right now popping up all over the place, and dimming, or one of Naruto and Hinata sitting together and hugging or something, and maybe have a few snap shots of them and then at the end slowly having words come up at the end that says I ♥ Kirsten? Much appreciated, thanks!!



maybe give us the stocks to use?

*yondaime  *- i'll have yours done in a bit


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Guys,

What U think of my new Avi and Sig ?

Im really chuffed, did the ice effect all on my own without any tutorials, thats a first like EVER !!! hehe


----------



## Yondy (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> maybe give us the stocks to use?
> 
> *yondaime  *- i'll have yours done in a bit




thnks Yoshi


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 12, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> *k1nj3* - Hope you like it, first one i'm really happy with for a long time




wow that was fast thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

yondaime -


----------



## Yondy (Mar 12, 2006)

:amazed

That is awesome Yoshi, I cant rep you again though ='(
thnks!!


----------



## MOTO (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a request for Yoshitsune. 

Stock:
Size:450x150
Colorsrange or whatever looks good
Text:in big text:Bleach and under it in small text:Kurosaki Ichigo

thanks.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 12, 2006)

Request:Avataric in spoiler (Roxas)
Size:125x125(just use his head, down to his shoulders, but not past his sleeve)
Color: Colour of his hair, with a little bit of blue(like his eyes.)
Effects: Since this pic isn't that high quality, make it look like it has TV noise.(is that what you call those lines on the TV?)
Placement:head dead center.
If someone can do this.....I'll be very happy
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> I have a request for Yoshitsune.
> 
> Stock:
> Size:450x150
> ...



great stock! i'll have it done for u soon


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

Size- Whatever you like, just as before
Text- RagingNinja and then somewhere put Simple & Clean
Stock-



Thanks again for the last sig, i just have to request this one. Thank you!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2006)

What about mine?

Mines at the top of this page


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 12, 2006)

^^^ya just gotta be patient! they'll get to ya!they have lives too!


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

They are working hard to do everyone request so be patient


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> What about mine?
> 
> Mines at the top of this page



I'll do yours before I do the Bleach one, since u did post before


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 12, 2006)

can u hook me up wit a sig

Size - 450 x 150

Colors -  blackish blueish

"Stock" - 
Right: 
Left: Link removed

Text- and in the middle "Dannyboy" and below that in a  lil smaller text, "Pwnage" << fade


----------



## Cero (Mar 12, 2006)

just for the record and for the convienience of the sig makes, the 2nd one isnt visible, please upload it by imageshack


----------



## 8018 (Mar 12, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> I am still learning how to use photoshop so the quality might not be that great. I'll just give it a try.




kewl thanks =D
but the text seems
kinda off >.>
you mind giving it
another try?


----------



## vanh (Mar 12, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> vanh, had a bash at yours, but its not brill, sorry.
> 
> Hope its of some use to you or inspiration for someone else


 
i really like this style. But i think the colour is a lil bit faint.And the text doesn't seem to suit.  Can you fix it. Thanks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

JB - meh...that's all that came to my mind...hope it's alright


----------



## Yondy (Mar 12, 2006)

Alright, Im really sorry for asking for stuff so much lately,  Im greedy. Sorry 

This will be my final request for a while. =0
I would prefer if *peK* or *Yoshitsune* did this, thnks.

*Stocks: a special side story* 

And: Link removed

So, basically what I want is a sig where one one half its the pic of Anbu Yondaime, and on the other the pic of Anko.


(With a different backround of course)

I would like Anko on the left and Yondy on the right 
Im not sure if you guys do animation or not, but if you could have it like the one was made for Vanh, with the sand siblings. So it shows the lower part of them, then zooms up . After zooming up it says: 

Yondaime X Anko
                  <3​
Hehe, sorry, Im so greedy X]

*Text:* After zooming up(if you do animation) 
-Yondaime- X Anko
         <3​
*Font:* Modernish...kinda fancy

*Size:* Whatever fits, and makes it easier...prefered I bit more skinny then the ones in my sig now, thnks.

Colour of text: Anything =D

Sorrry, I am very demanding


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2006)

*Elite*-



sleepy time now...see ya all tomorrow


----------



## Yondy (Mar 12, 2006)

K, bye Yoshi 

....also time to sleep here now =0


----------



## MOTO (Mar 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *Elite*-
> 
> 
> 
> sleepy time now...see ya all tomorrow


thanks a lot Yoshitsune. It looks great. I'm gonna rep you.


----------



## Gflow (Mar 13, 2006)

dannyboy said:
			
		

> can u hook me up wit a sig
> 
> Size - 450 x 150
> 
> ...



First link doesn't work for me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> JB - meh...that's all that came to my mind...hope it's alright




OMG I LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!   Well thats all I need for now. ^^ thnx


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Alright, Im really sorry for asking for stuff so much lately,  Im greedy. Sorry
> 
> This will be my final request for a while. =0
> I would prefer if *peK* or *Yoshitsune* did this, thnks.
> ...



hmm i don't do animated stuff, but I'm sure someone else can do it? Or does it have to be animated?


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, I'd like to request a signature, please!

Size: Whatever size works
Text: I'd like it to say 'Furuba' somewhere. Any color or style is fine with me!
Stock: sunekosuri

I'd like it to have Uo, Hana, and Tohru in it if they' will all fit.

If I did anything wrong, tell me and I'll fix it!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

*Vanh:*
Hope you like it I made a few changes and now Im fairly happy with it


-Yondaime-

If you want I will have a look at it after I come back from the gym, If you want Yoshitsune or peks imagery then maybe we can colab, Im fairly flexible, If I get a background and some transparent layers to work with I can give it a go, either way will be back in around 2 hours will have a look then.

Z Out


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

I suspect that there is one more request to be made before my request if fufilled correct?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 13, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> *Vanh:*
> Hope you like it I made a few changes and now Im fairly happy with it
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please  I like your sig making style  thnks.


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

May i ask why -Yondaime-'s is being done before mine that was requested before his?


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry I thought one of the other guys was handling it as they'd done some for you before, but I can add you to my list if you like ?


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

Sure if youd like to ^__^


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

np, kinda in the middle of Yondi's at the mo, but shouldnt be too much longer


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> *Vanh:*
> Hope you like it I made a few changes and now Im fairly happy with it
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks zaraki. it's nice   i really like it


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

one last thing...who neg repped me here?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 13, 2006)

I dunno (or do I?)

And thnks Zaraki


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

you got neg-repped here , Rangin ? if you wanna know , PM a mod to ask


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

yes someone neg repped me for not having patience even though i asked politly, thank you vanh


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

*-Yondaime- :*
Sorry dude didnt quite read the request properly !!! But I hope your as happy with it as I am



Raging, your next dude Then I'll look back and see who weve missed (sorry if I missed you!!)


----------



## Yondy (Mar 13, 2006)

I have one thing to say abput that:

:amazed

Thnks man!!!!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad I can help


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

well kool's avatar still needs to be done, and dannyboy still needs to give us his second stock (link broken), and after that I can say we are done for now


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

I would like a cool sig done out of these 2 pictures for The Kyubi Naruto FC ^^. 

The most powerul colossus ever!
The most powerul colossus ever!

The size should be 400x150.
and Fire like background.
And say JB008 on bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

you have some very nice work, i cant wait to see


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> you have some very nice work, i cant wait to see



Yes Yoshi is very talented with sigs.


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

And so does Zaraki, give some credit!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey guys ^^

Zaraki, do you have devinaART so I can put the link in my credits? Thnks ^^


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 13, 2006)

dannyboy said:
			
		

> can u hook me up wit a sig
> 
> Size - 450 x 150
> 
> ...



sry that the right link wasn't working heres a new link
Shadow of the Colossus at Google Video


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 13, 2006)

woah...I didn't even know how active this thread was. 
That Yondaime x Anko sig's pretty cool.


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

*Raging Ninja*
Im really happy with this, had the sea idea and it just came together really nicely


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry no dA, Im not much of an artist (yet) Im still getting to grips with it all. I start a multimedia design course in September, for now Im just practising.

May get a dA if I start doing more than sigs, I'll keep U all posted

Ooops I made a double (My Bad!!!)


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

Mind if Yoshitsune has a shot at it, **reps**
I just wanna see whos comes out better, yours is AWESOME though


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

Dude no worries, we all have different styles and Im still learning.

Thought it might have been funny if I'd said "Grrr No only Im allowed to do your sigs, if you let him try I'll hack you!!! With a... a... Bunny... or something!!" hehe


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

still its amazing, the style is diffrent which draws me to it


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yaaaa!!! Finally i have 30 posts!! Can i have a sesshomaru sig?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 13, 2006)

Read the first post noob j/k but seriously read the first post


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! That's alot of stuff!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 13, 2006)

Anyway guys, Im off its been fun.

Will be back tomorrow though 

nn


----------



## Yondy (Mar 13, 2006)

Night Zaraki, and thnks once again for the AMAZING sig!


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

i think i will ask for one more person to take a shot on my KH sig, i love what Zaraki made but i want to see one more person give a shot at it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

OK guys,
I'm gonnad do NBT's first since he PMed me
then I'm gonna do dannyboy's
Then I'm gonna do Kool's
Then I'm gonna do Raging's (just admit you didnt like Zaraki's -_-)


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 13, 2006)

can somebody make and animation for this Shadow of the Colossus at Google Video and Shadow of the Colossus at Google Video plus put the I''s symbol in it. text:I''s FC


----------



## Hissatsu (Mar 13, 2006)

could I um get a sig with a guy in a black suit pointing a gun at another guy whos on his knees forehead and in the back ground it says bang bang


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> I would like a cool sig done out of these 2 pictures for The Kyubi Naruto FC ^^.
> 
> The most powerul colossus ever!
> The most powerul colossus ever!
> ...




^^ this is my recent request i need it for the kyuubi naruto fc. 
i got a great stock


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2006)

Please. Respect the artist, post stock, text, size and if you want something special, after that it's up to the artist. If you don't like it, too bad. It's pretty annoying/respectless to see that someone asks another person to do what you put your time on. For you it takes 1-2min of writing to get a signature and 30 seconds to re-request it but for those who make it, it takes a lot fo time and effort.

And a new rule, one request ~ each week at max.


----------



## Hissatsu (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry...........I'm a little new at this......


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

I usually request a sig every week. But i go to the giveaway sig place and ask for it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> And a new rule, one request ~ each week at max.



my other forums had this rule...i'm glad it's here too
it's only fair for everyone you know?

*NBT*: 

I'm still gonna do the other ones but I guess not JB's or Raging's


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

It came so fast THNX YOSHI YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> my other forums had this rule...i'm glad it's here too
> it's only fair for everyone you know?
> 
> *NBT*:
> ...



Ok I guess I'll get it next week then no problem ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

*dannyboy *-


----------



## MOTO (Mar 13, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Please. Respect the artist, post stock, text, size and if you want something special, after that it's up to the artist. If you don't like it, too bad. It's pretty annoying/respectless to see that someone asks another person to do what you put your time on. For you it takes 1-2min of writing to get a signature and 30 seconds to re-request it but for those who make it, it takes a lot fo time and effort.
> 
> And a new rule, one request ~ each week at max.


Wasn't there another rule that stated a person can only request again after 30 posts?


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *dannyboy *-



This one is like the best one!!! Awesome!!

And i also saw that rule. I like the other rule better 30 posts but don't really care.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

*kool -*


Remember guys that you could show your thanks to the person who made your sig by repping them in thanks  It's kindness within kindness


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *dannyboy *-



OMFG U RULE!!!! really really alot of propz for this man, and NBT...I'TS ALL MINE!! xD


----------



## NBT x 20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Damit! I wonder if i can change that to my name...lol!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 13, 2006)

Remember, this isn't sig giveaways, 99% of the sigs made here will have the person's name on them, or at least some name of sorts. The sig giveaways are just blank sigs that you can use and add text to etc. These have been made especially for the person who requested them. =P


----------



## Cero (Mar 13, 2006)

aha, yeah the one week thing i like better. Sorry for the other request guys =/

No i actually like his/hers but i wasnt quite expecting it to turn out like that so i wanted Yoshi to give it a try


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 14, 2006)

requesting new sig 
want it to be a big more ...glow effective and more graphic around if possible
if possible from International Shadow of the Colossus website
and International Shadow of the Colossus website

so if possible both together if not ..just the Nightelf please ^^
thansk


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 14, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> aha, yeah the one week thing i like better. Sorry for the other request guys =/
> 
> No i actually like his/hers but i wasnt quite expecting it to turn out like that so i wanted Yoshi to give it a try



Didn't you read what peK posted earlier, don't ask somebody else to do the request when it's already been done.....


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes i read, sorry about that


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 14, 2006)

quick question could i help u out filling the requests?????????


----------



## Yondy (Mar 14, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Didn't you read what peK posted earlier, don't ask somebody else to do the request when it's already been done.....




Hahaha, Ive already learned my lesson from that (You guys wouldnt understand )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

HatakeKakasshi said:
			
		

> quick question could i help u out filling the requests?????????



sure, but show us some of your past work!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 14, 2006)

*eva:*
Sorry if this isnt up 2 scratch, spent quite some time on it and I couldnt get it quite right. Feel free to ask others if its not what U were looking for...


----------



## HatakeKakasshi (Mar 14, 2006)

well i just donated 28 sigs in the giveaway area


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 14, 2006)

HatakeKakasshi said:
			
		

> well i just donated 28 sigs in the giveaway area




Those sigs look good, are you on another forum. i think i've seen some of them before??


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

those were some nice sigs there HK
I guess you can help

Before, it was only run by 2 people and now I guess more people are just coming in to see what's up, making requests, then leaving etc.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> *eva:*
> Sorry if this isnt up 2 scratch, spent quite some time on it and I couldnt get it quite right. Feel free to ask others if its not what U were looking for...



Now that I see your second animated sig, I think you are much better at the animated stuff than at the normal sig rendering, shading etc.

It's a total compliment, so keep it up!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 14, 2006)

Atreyu, your pic link are forbidden :S might wanna repost a mirror, or put them up on image shack or something ?

Yoshi - Its all good man, Im just tryin to learn all this thats all, really need to practise that grunge style and colour balancing a little more, btw if you have any old .psd files you wanna send my way it would be most appreciated, tutorials are good but it'd be nice to see how you get them looking so well coordinated.

And if anyones interested, this is some of my pixel art work, again needs a little improvement but its getting there Chibi Bleach


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 14, 2006)

Jut one quick question though Hatake, if you made them. why did you ask for PSD's in the graphics section because you we're new at making sig and you wanted to learn from them???


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Yoshi - btw if you have any old .psd files you wanna send my way it would be most appreciated, tutorials are good but it'd be nice to see how you get them looking so well coordinated.
> Chibi Bleach



I could do that for ya
I never thought about learning from a psd file..o_o good idea


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 14, 2006)

Awesome,

Do U prefer using custom brushes, filters or vectors to do most of ur work, or just a combination ?


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey I want to make sure, but can I request for animated gifs here?


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

Poeple just leave after requesting sigs? Thats something to report


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 14, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> those were some nice sigs there HK
> I guess you can help
> 
> Before, it was only run by 2 people and now I guess more people are just coming in to see what's up, making requests, then leaving etc.


 I guess I'm guilty of that too...
I had to finish my paper, so I just dropped in, posted, and left....
Thanx for the avatar tho!


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

no i think that he meant leave the forum and never come back


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry for making you guys so busy....but i just made an FC and this'll be my last request for a while! promise  !!

stock:
Size: normal siggy size
Text: Da Ramen FC (at bottom left)
Background: yellow


The RAMEN FC thanx you...


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

koo-ka-lang, i was searching around and i found you this:


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 14, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> koo-ka-lang, i was searching around and i found you this:



 . If someone could use that instead of that old pic......
RagingNinja I LUFF U-///jk/ntrealy. but still.
oh yeah, it doesn't matter if someone makes it 'till next week, with the one week rule and all.


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

ah its no problem at all, im in love with KH2 so i couldent resist...why did i request the sora sig? For that same reason. Also its no problem if someone makes mine next week as well


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 14, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> *eva:*
> Sorry if this isnt up 2 scratch, spent quite some time on it and I couldnt get it quite right. Feel free to ask others if its not what U were looking for...


who you kick


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 14, 2006)

we're all obsessed. XD
okay i'ma stop spamming now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

you took the word from my mouth...
maybe we should have a Avatar/Sig Request Discussion thread so as not to get this place so cluttered and the requests lost in the midst of conversation..just  thought


----------



## Cero (Mar 14, 2006)

that would be more efficiant i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

I mean, this place should only be for posting requests and posting finished sigs...
But then, everything else could go on that other thread..though sometimes I don't see a point to having another thread since they will be disconnected and it won't be the same...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 15, 2006)

The Lazy Shadow said:
			
		

> Hey I want to make sure, but can I request for animated gifs here?



I can make animated gifs, but there's a limit to how big it can be due to avatar sizes....


----------



## Gflow (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys think I can help out with the requests?


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 15, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting new sig
> want it to be a bit more ...glow effective and more graphic around if possible
> if possible from Preliminary head
> and Preliminary head
> ...




someone? =D


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 15, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> someone? =D



the links doesn't work.....


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey!

As for animated gifs, I can do that. Umm but will need some stocks of the character, what you want to happen. What size... i.e. avi or sig or something else. And any other info about what U want.

Oh and as for a second thread for discussion, I think thats a bad idea, this place has a nice feel to it as it is. Keeps it nice and active.

Z-kun


----------



## Cero (Mar 15, 2006)

juust a small question, when did i request my last sig? just so i know how many days i need to wait till the request i posted earlier can be valid


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 15, 2006)

me need siggy for this Part 2 and its a movie so this is for pek


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 15, 2006)

Eva, you just requested something earlier than a few days a go...
you need to wait a week, as that's the new rule

May I ask why do you guys want so many sigs right after you just request one? Obsessive Sig Changing Disorder?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 15, 2006)

lol, because we find so many cool new stocks for you sig srtists to mess around with...>_>

*twitch

Be back in a weeek


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 15, 2006)

Not to be mean but Some of you people need to quit spamming up the place this isnt a conversation area if you want to talk go to the off topic area or some where, Just take what you need and leave or request. I understand if you compliment or critasise some one once or twice but some of you do it constantly. You guys are having to many conversations.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Yoshitsune one more request can you edit this into Avatar format


----------



## tank! (Mar 15, 2006)

yoshitsune ur message bank is full, i can't pm you.
but regarding my temari request, do you have any pics of her older? the pose is fine, though.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 15, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Hey Yoshitsune one more request can you edit this into Avatar format



here ya go


Pulp, that's what I was saying earlier


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 15, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> yoshitsune ur message bank is full, i can't pm you.
> but regarding my temari request, do you have any pics of her older? the pose is fine, though.



if you could provide the pic, it'd be best as i need to be studying
but just find it, and i'll make it


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Yoshitsune why don't you start a Tutorial on how to make sigs


----------



## tank! (Mar 16, 2006)

sure thing..a sec while i have a look around


----------



## tank! (Mar 16, 2006)

i don't think i have what i'm looking for...i might try putting a request up.

thanks anyway


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 16, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> the links doesn't work.....



nothing wrong with the links ...work perfectly!
if more have problem with the links ill see if i can get them from US site!


----------



## rinka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi, it's me again.  This time I would like to request for an avatar.

Stock: clickies

Size: 125x125

Text: akatsuki|Neji

Thanks. <3

Oh, and I need someone's help to remove the text "tidusclone" in this sig.

Link removed

It's really ugly with that text over there. ^^;

NOTE: I'm not stealing this sig from anyone, it's mine and I requested from other people to make it for me.


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 16, 2006)

Atreyu:
They make work for you if you have access to the site, but to all of us it says FORBIDDEN :S So U may want to save them to your PC, goto  and upload them, then repost the links back here. Shouldnt take 2 mins then you can get your sig


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 16, 2006)

rinka said:
			
		

> Hi, it's me again.  This time I would like to request for an avatar.
> 
> Stock: clickies
> 
> ...



I'll do this one

Fat Nin - I can do that if you want to since I'm free right now -_-


----------



## Yondy (Mar 16, 2006)

(Psss....yoshitsune....I have a really easy/small request for you.....but I have to wait a week....Is it okay if I pm it to you? *over and out)

XD


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 16, 2006)

*Signature Request for Pek Or Yoshitsune*

Text: Pulp Fiction
Size: 430x100
Background: Make It nice with dark and light coloors
Stock:


----------



## tank! (Mar 17, 2006)

i know i'm not pek or yoshitsune, but i thought i might have a try at ur request, as i'm trying my sig-making skills:



how is that?


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 17, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Atreyu:
> They make work for you if you have access to the site, but to all of us it says FORBIDDEN :S So U may want to save them to your PC, goto  and upload them, then repost the links back here. Shouldnt take 2 mins then you can get your sig




well ill try US site then
and btw there is no access needed ..its just, public site open to everyone =/
anyway this is the dragon from us site: 

E3 nightelf: 

well let me know if this isnt working either


----------



## Cero (Mar 17, 2006)

(Has a week passed already? If it has can you retry my KH2 one after your done with everyone elses Yoshitsune?)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 17, 2006)

The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are:  View Here

The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Your call.

The Size I want is: *Avatar* - 150x150 *Another Avatar -* 150x185(Under 77KB) *Signature*- Your call. 

The Theme I want is: Your call.

I Want the text in my sig to Read: *Avatars* - No text. *Signatures -* Kuchiki Byakuya and another one with Shunsui.

I want the avatars to be in differen't styles but with two avatars for each set following what i requested.  I would like an avatar cropped from Vash's signature, too.

Thanks


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> i know i'm not pek or yoshitsune, but i thought i might have a try at ur request, as i'm trying my sig-making skills:
> 
> 
> 
> how is that?



Very nice job its sweet You got the text perfect from the movie *Reps* keep it up


----------



## tank! (Mar 17, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are: Einh?nder's website
> 
> The Color/Colors I want in my sig are: Your call.
> 
> ...



hows this for one of your avv's?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 17, 2006)

A white border could work.  Thats a good first one.  Thanks keep it up.


----------



## tank! (Mar 17, 2006)

how's this for a border? i did two varieties.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 18, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> well ill try US site then
> and btw there is no access needed ..its just, public site open to everyone =/
> anyway this is the dragon from us site:
> 
> ...



Here you go 

Hope you like it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 18, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> how's this for a border? i did two varieties.



More like this border.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 18, 2006)

*Rinka - *


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 18, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> Hope you like it




nice thanks


----------



## rinka (Mar 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *Rinka - *



wOOt~ totally awesome!!  Thanks Yoshi! <3

What about my signature? Could anybody remove the text "tidusclone"? ^^;


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 18, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> More like this border.


----------



## Seany (Mar 19, 2006)

Avatar and Sig request pretty please 

Stocks: 

ForAvatar-

For Sig-

Sizes- for avatar 125 x 125, and for sig 150 x 400 please.

Colour: Whatever looks best.

Text: Cartoon.

Thanks!


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 19, 2006)

*Cartoon:-*
Hope you like these


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Now, I hope someone could do the rest of my requests.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 19, 2006)

a week has passed, so can someone make me an avatar of this please?
just the head and shoulders, but doesn't have to match the description I had earlier.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 19, 2006)

kool-ka-lang said:
			
		

> a week has passed, so can someone make me an avatar of this please?
> just the head and shoulders, but doesn't have to match the description I had earlier.



someone already did your request, just browse through the last pages....


----------



## Velessa (Mar 19, 2006)

For sig

Stockustom Vest (alternate colour from buyer)



Could I please get that image, but at like half the size with the dialouge box gone, colored blue & black, with a darker blue and black bachground, sideways on the side?????


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 19, 2006)

but that one was a bad stock...that's the one I already have on my avatar.


----------



## Cero (Mar 19, 2006)

Its been a week or more and i come with another request ^__^

Size- Any size you find more suitable

Text- RagingNinja and somewhere else put: In Darkness, there is always a Light...

Color- Whatever Color you think would blend better with the stock

Stock-
[Just the Sora in the middle please]


Lets see what else you wonderful GFXers can cook up for me ^__^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 19, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> I would like a cool sig done out of these 2 pictures for The Kyubi Naruto FC ^^.
> 
> Pic of the HK vest from a buyer (the one being carried)
> Pic of the HK vest from a buyer (the one being carried)
> ...


^
^
^
^
Well now that can be started. ^_^
Great Stock!!!


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 19, 2006)

Cancel the Ramen FC request...dannyboy made some...ty


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 20, 2006)

Requesting a pimped up siggeh!

Stock: 



Text: Endless Wave

And then somewhere in smaller letters: "Eureka SeveN"

However, if you feel the "Eureka SeveN" part throws the sig off, feel free to not use it.

Dimensions: W/e works, but preferably around the same size or smaller than my current Eureka SeveN sig.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Mar 20, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Requesting a pimped up siggeh!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Here you go 

Hope you like it!


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 20, 2006)

NICE!!

Thanks a ton, GhosT!! 

Now which to use?


----------



## Seany (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Zaraki there awesome!


----------



## FrouFrou (Mar 20, 2006)

i request a sig  
size you guys 
and everything else as well 

thanks in advance =D


----------



## Silv (Mar 20, 2006)

-first ever request-

*Sig Request*

*Size:* Same Size as the Stock Picture. 
*Color:* Whatever looks better. ^^ Something bright/colorful. 
*Text:* "Silver" "銀" and "Rakuen" 

_Stock Picture-_


Thanks alot. <3


----------



## Zaraki (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick one to say my PC is out of action, PSU went bang (Literally :S) will be back soon hopefully.

Z Out


----------



## Yondy (Mar 20, 2006)

Alright, its been a week (or close enough...>_>)
And I have a simple request.

Could someone just even out the black out line border on this, so its...even....>_>:




Thnks 

Thats all I want done, just the border. 

Thnks!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Alright, its been a week (or close enough...>_>)
> And I have a simple request.
> 
> Could someone just even out the black out line border on this, so its...even....>_>:
> ...


I am back after a semi long hiatus...-_-

wat do u mean even out the black?

*Silv and Raging*, i'll do yours
though, Silv, if it's the same size as that stock the wolves will be kinda small...


----------



## Yondy (Mar 20, 2006)

Like the border, the black line around it. So at certain parts the black line isnt bigger, like the bottom line is thinner then all of the others.

I just want the border evened out.


----------



## Cero (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Yoshitsune, your at my top GFXers list at this point, im looking foreward to seeing it ^__^


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Mar 20, 2006)

Uhh...Hi, I'd like a signature pic with this pic:
Link removed
I'd also like it with the text 'Team 7'. Any size is fine, as long as you can get all of them in it!

Also, if the link doesn't work, or the picture is high enough quality, I'll find another one. 

Thank you!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 20, 2006)

Like this


----------



## Yondy (Mar 20, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Like this




Awesome, thnks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 20, 2006)

here ya go Raging, hope you like



*Naoko *i'll do yours


----------



## tank! (Mar 21, 2006)

FrouFrou said:
			
		

> i request a sig
> size you guys
> and everything else as well
> 
> thanks in advance =D



i didn't see anyone else do this, so i gave it a go...
did u want any text, froufrou?


btw, whoever started this thread...is it ok for anyone to answer/fulfil requests in here? don't want to be treading on anyone's turf


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

Amazing Like Always, thanks Yoshitsune!


----------



## FrouFrou (Mar 21, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> i didn't see anyone else do this, so i gave it a go...
> did u want any text, froufrou?
> 
> 
> btw, whoever started this thread...is it ok for anyone to answer/fulfil requests in here? don't want to be treading on anyone's turf



now that you say it. the left part seems kinda empty 
put in FrouFrou and maybe a thicker/darker border :]


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

OH and Yoshitsune, i think its about time to change my avy so do you mind making me an avy to go along with the sig?


----------



## tank! (Mar 21, 2006)

FrouFrou said:
			
		

> now that you say it. the left part seems kinda empty
> put in FrouFrou and maybe a thicker/darker border :]



is this ok?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 21, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> OH and Yoshitsune, i think its about time to change my avy so do you mind making me an avy to go along with the sig?



it's a good thing i saved the psd format 
sure thing

here ya go:


----------



## Cero (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you so much man ^__^


----------



## rinka (Mar 22, 2006)

Just asking is someone working on my signature? I just wanna ask help to remove the text "tidusclone" in my currently-used signature. Thanks. ^^


----------



## FrouFrou (Mar 22, 2006)

sure, thanks tank =D


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *Naoko *i'll do yours



Thanks, Yoshitsune!


----------



## tank! (Mar 23, 2006)

rinka, do you happen to have a larger version of your sig? its harder to work with something that size.


----------



## rinka (Mar 23, 2006)

Um.. no. This is the only size I have. It's hard? Ok.. nevermind then. T_T Forget about my request.


----------



## tank! (Mar 23, 2006)

nah its cool, i could still give it a go, also there's more experienced people here than me.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 25, 2006)

Can someone make me a signature with this picture in it?

Thanks a lot. I don't need it that much, so take your time if you want!


----------



## Taki (Mar 25, 2006)

May i Have An Avi/Banner ?

Avi: Axel ( Head And Blade Region )

Size: 100x100 

BG: Anything That Goes With Fire

Special FX: A Trans. Cleaf Lame Pattern Around Face

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Banner :

Main Pic: Axel

Blended Into BG: Axel 2

Size: 350x100

Text: " Shikamaru, The Will Of Fire "

Placement: A Line-Box Identical To This: This

Font: A Red/White Flame Font ( Not Animated )

BG: This ( Include Black Sparkels )

Special FX: Random Placed Trans. Flame patterns In Corners..

PLease Delay Request For 3-4, Just Request In Case Forgotten


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 26, 2006)

Signature Request!!!

Text 1: Bankotsu the Great
Text 2: Lords of War
Color: Orange and Black
Stock: This
Size: 400x130


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

Naoko Tasaki said:
			
		

> Uhh...Hi, I'd like a signature pic with this pic:
> Link removed
> I'd also like it with the text 'Team 7'. Any size is fine, as long as you can get all of them in it!
> 
> ...



sorry for the wait ><
here ya go


*Ryubaka *I'll do yours
*Bankotsu*, the link doesn't show the pic, save it and host it on imageshack or photobucket


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright, I'm officially into the gfx buisness.....All I can do is animated stuff, so can I join your request shop?

Heres something I finished today for my friends. 



I only do animated though =3.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you make an avatar like mine then ill request


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

Me? Then...ya, only I suck at borders....actually....

Yoshi, how do you make a border like the one in his ava?


----------



## Naoko Tasaki (Mar 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> sorry for the wait ><
> here ya go
> 
> 
> ...




WOO! It looks awesome! Thanks so much, Yoshitsune!!! I'll put it in right away!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

More of my work....



As you can see, I only do animated....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice work Yondaime~
To make borders, just make a new layer, select it with Ctrl+A, then go to Edit>Stroke, then click the ?inside button, and change the stroke size to 2 white, repeat and change stroke size to 1 black, and u get something like Pulp's border

But if it's animated it needs to be all frames.
Nice animated sigs  just make the font's anti alias to smooth so it wont look soo pixelated


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

Ahh, thnks Yoshi 



I'm gonna have fun here....mwahah.....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

*ryubaka *-


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 26, 2006)

I edited the stock on my request. And If you can, could you make the image bigger before making the sig. If you can't, oh well. It is just that photobucket keeps making the image smaller than I made it.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 26, 2006)

-Sig and Avatar Request-

Stock: 

I would like the image to cut off above his head, so that the dialogue box is out of the picture.

Color: Like my current signature. In red, of course.

Text: 
Top left- 'Akasuna no Sasori'
Top right- 'Master of Puppets'
Bottom left- Jagermonster

Size: Big enough so that his body is visible. 

Avatar:
From the picture above, a close-up on his face and chest area.
Size: 125 x 125

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 26, 2006)

Yahoo! Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright, this is really weird.

I made an animated ava for me, but when I save it, it doesent animate...anyone know whats going on?

here it is:


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

it animates..


----------



## Yondy (Mar 26, 2006)

I know....wait... but does my avatar? o.0 I cant see my avi animate.....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

it doesn't animate cuz maybe it's too big, MBs or dimensions,
PM me for stuff, let's keep this thread somewhat less spammy


----------



## J c (Mar 26, 2006)

Ohhh~ Nice animated sigs -Yondaime-. Could you do one for me?

Size: Your call
Stock: 
Text: Tsukasa

Only the girl is needed, the other parts of the pic is trash. x] Thanks in advance~


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 26, 2006)

I wanted my Kyubbi Naruto Sig for the FC , it's still not done

Its on page 137.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 26, 2006)

So, about the sig request, I got the image I wanted. And it is the right size too! Can't wait...


----------



## Taki (Mar 26, 2006)

Blood Rain said:
			
		

> May i Have An Avi/Banner ?
> 
> Avi: Axel ( Head And Blade Region )
> 
> ...



Reposting.........


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 26, 2006)

*Bankotsu*, i'll do yours
*JB*...didn't someone say he'd do it?


----------



## tank! (Mar 26, 2006)

JB, i'll have a go at yours.

Rinka, i had a go at ur neji sig; however it wasn't easy to remove the text and make it look good so i just cropped it. Also it means you'll have to re-animate it. You might decide to stick with your original, but here it is anyway:


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 27, 2006)

My signature just disappeared! :S What's going on here?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 27, 2006)

hmm..that's the only file that won't load on imageshack for me too..
i uploaded it again, here's the linkThis
save it and upload it yourself


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 27, 2006)

*Bankotsu*~


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG, that is so sexy! Much Thanks!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> JB, i'll have a go at yours.
> 
> Rinka, i had a go at ur neji sig; however it wasn't easy to remove the text and make it look good so i just cropped it. Also it means you'll have to re-animate it. You might decide to stick with your original, but here it is anyway:




kk thnx


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if you could make me a Sig/Avy with pictures of Sauske,Oro, and Kabuto... 


Size and all that stuff Ill leave to you guys because I have no clue what size to make it and what not..Here are some stocks I hope they are ok..I want it have a dark evil look...FOr the avy, you can focus on Kabuto's face....

*here*

*here*

*here*

*here*

*here*

*here*

*here*

*here*

I Provided tons of stocks incase you guys dont lik some..Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 27, 2006)

Jagermonster said:
			
		

> -Sig and Avatar Request-
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> 
> ...



Re-posting.... Peace


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ansatsu_Daichou said:
			
		

> Ohhh~ Nice animated sigs -Yondaime-. Could you do one for me?
> 
> Size: Your call
> Stock: Link removed
> ...




Sure thing  I'll start it now.

Though Im not promising anything, since I leaned how to do animated stuff......2 days ago .


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Hai Hai~ Thanks, I'll be waiting patiently -Yondaime-


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol, done 

I made two versions, hope you like ^ ^.....





Sorry, the font kinda sucked....I could change some things if you want....


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Hehehe, I know what you mean..the font does kinda suck. >.< Well, if anything should be changed it would be the font, maybe some elegant script fonts? Sorry to be a bother~ >.<


----------



## Rendan (Mar 27, 2006)

and a smaller size, don't you think? Dude thats huge.
Cool animation tho


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

Lol, ya.


Im so inexperienced ><

K, I'll stop my spamming now and get to work.....

EDIT: Here you go, hope you like .


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahh~ Thank you -Yondaime-san, very great work.  You're doing great for a person who just learned how to do animations 2 days ago.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Lol, ya.
> 
> 
> Im so inexperienced ><
> ...



Sweet, Nice work.
Would it be ok if i PM'd u a pic to do it just like that for me?
or i can post it here it u want, or if it's ok.


----------



## Taki (Mar 27, 2006)

Blood Rain said:
			
		

> May i Have An Avi/Banner ?
> 
> Avi: Axel ( Head And Blade Region )
> 
> ...



Reposting, Agin.......


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Blood Rain, you do not have to keep reposting, the request team has a life and isn't online to see the posts 24/7 so just wait patiently (I know it's hard, I've tried =)


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 27, 2006)

Im Tired Of You Newbs Theres a reason why it say {read first post} next to Avatar/Sig Request on this thread meaning read the first post you Blood Rain The requirement are you need  a Total of 30 posts to request and you Ansatsu_Daichou quit spaming I see like 30 newb everyday spaminig in the Request section so stop Im just gonna begin to Neg-Rep If I see ant more


----------



## cheriew22 (Mar 27, 2006)

can u make animating avatars that i can put on my picture thing?...heh...new here......


----------



## cheriew22 (Mar 27, 2006)

might take me awhile...to sort u know....reply again though.....dun get to use the computer often ok....i sound lik a cookoo person


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Sweet, Nice work.
> Would it be ok if i PM'd u a pic to do it just like that for me?
> or i can post it here it u want, or if it's ok.



Sure, you can post it here .


----------



## J c (Mar 27, 2006)

Pulp_Fiction, just so you know...requesting and saying thanks is not spam. -_- If my posts were spam, then I think like half the posts of this thread is. I DID NOT wish to post here to tell you but yet another person is here requesting but have yet to read the first page of the thread. 

To the new members of NF: *READ THE FIRST PAGE OF EVERY THREAD* don't click on last page before even reading the first. -_-


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Sure, you can post it here .



Here it is ^^"


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

Alright, I'll get to work now 

O, just for future reference, I have no Idea how to do backrounds....XD

Im getting fast at these....

Here ^ ^:





Hope you like....sorry, Im still learning how to do good ones.....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG, IT ROCKS!!!!!!!!

GREAT  !!!!

you'll get credit in my sig ^^

it was fast too ^^


----------



## S.o.L (Mar 27, 2006)

OK first request so please don't be mad at me if things are kind of unclear.

I am requesting an avatar, but with it being like a slideshow 

Stock: 





Slide 4


I would prefer for the pics to be cut off at the upper chest area, with the head still showing. What I mean is cut off the mid chest and below if you understand what I mean. The 3rd and 4th slides are perfect examples.

Dimensions: 150x150

Text: I don't want text


----------



## Yondy (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad you like it JB ^ ^

I'll start your request ^ ^.....I'll probably finish it tomorrow though....I'll start now...

EDIT: The second link doesent work......


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 27, 2006)

My apologies Ansatsu_Daichou some people like to have converstions after they compliment you were hopefully and probably not one of them. And If your going to take a request of some one with below 30 posts do it by Pm like Yoshitsune usually does.

EDIT: ShopVac I Don't have Imageready and here's what I got If you don't like mine you can take -Yondaime-'s tommorow


----------



## tank! (Mar 27, 2006)

JB, here ya go, hope you like it. Did you want JB008 written or Kyuubi Naruto FC? i seem to remember you wanting it for a fc.


Blood Rain, i'll have a go at yours.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 27, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> JB, here ya go, hope you like it. Did you want JB008 written or Kyuubi Naruto FC? i seem to remember you wanting it for a fc.
> 
> 
> Blood Rain, i'll have a go at yours.



Great Great  I did want it for FC But it's ok the way it is.
I'll give credit to ya in my sig ^^


----------



## Taki (Mar 27, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> JB, here ya go, hope you like it. Did you want JB008 written or Kyuubi Naruto FC? i seem to remember you wanting it for a fc.
> 
> 
> Blood Rain, i'll have a go at yours.



Thank You!!!


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's my request. :sweat


Text: (just my username will do, maybe "~" as decoration to it if it matches?)
Requesting: a theme I guess. (sig and avy)


Thanks in advance~!


----------



## S.o.L (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh sorry could someone please reduce the size of my request to 125x125. THis would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vanh (Mar 28, 2006)

can i have a sig , please ?

here's the stock :



text : vanh 

about other stuffs, anything you guys think suit is fine by me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 28, 2006)

*vanh, lavender* i'll do yours


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 28, 2006)

LavenderRaine said:
			
		

> Here's my request. :sweat
> 
> 
> Text: (just my username will do, maybe "~" as decoration to it if it matches?)
> ...



here ya go, hope u like


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

thats awsome..


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

Animated Avatar plz  For any kind sirs out there

size  : 125*125

style/effect : your choice

stocks :

Gaara's Wallpaper done for meh :B

Gaara's Wallpaper done for meh :B

Gaara's Wallpaper done for meh :B

Gaara's Wallpaper done for meh :B

in that order please other wise looks daft I'm going for some kind of Naruto through the ages thing

any thing else ask away


----------



## Yondy (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll do it Slips 

Do you want any text on it?


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> I'll do it Slips
> 
> Do you want any text on it?




try and squeeze a  *slips* in one of the corners for the hell of it


----------



## Yondy (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol cool.

Alright, this is really strange, I might have to pm it to you so were not spamming.

But, I cant open the first and the second pic into photoshop. Since theyre pngs, but when I change it to gif or jpeg....0.o

Do you mind hosting them as jpegs at imageshack? Thnks...

EDIT: Here you go 



And...




I wasnt sure about the sizes and all, so if you use it or when you use it and its fuzzy or something, tell me and I'll fix it .

EDT: again, just saw the little pause in the second one, didnt notice that before =/ I'll fix it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 28, 2006)

u are good man


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

Great work -Yondaime- amazing job. Ive sent a pm your way


----------



## Yondy (Mar 28, 2006)

Heres the edited:

Lol, too lazy to pm.....



O, if you want me to fix anything, I will.


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Heres the edited:
> 
> Lol, too lazy to pm.....
> 
> ...




Awesome fast reply too must of used body flicker 

Thanks a 100 fold Yondaime cred and reps on the way


----------



## Yondy (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure, I'll start tomorrow. Though I cant realy make the last sig, its too small to make it animated. Since all I can really do is animated, so if you have a bigger version I will. if not, ask Yoshitsune to do it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 28, 2006)

sure thing I din't want the Sig animated sorry for not saying it though  

oh I forgot  can you make the Avy 125X125 pixels please?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 28, 2006)

Alright, Here;



If you want the fade affect, tell me. 
I'll have to do it tomorrow though...



My border sucked again...I'll edit that tomorrow...


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 28, 2006)

-Sig and Avatar Request-

Stock: tennis.

I would like the image to cut off above his head, so that the dialogue box is out of the picture.

Color: Like my current signature. In red, of course.

Text: 
Top left- 'Akasuna no Sasori'
Top right- 'Master of Puppets'
Bottom left- Jagermonster

Size: Big enough so that his body is visible. 

Avatar:
From the picture above, a close-up on his face and chest area.
Size: 125 x 125

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 28, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Alright, Here;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah can you please do the Fade affect and do you know how to put those white borders with a black skinny line in the middle then black I hope I didn't confused you well let me see if I can give you some better stocks....oh damn I feel like  a total asshole  but Instead of those stocks can you please put these


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 28, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> here ya go, hope u like


 It's beautiful... but my username's spelt wrong. 

A change please? 
Just 'Lavender Raine' or 'LavenderRaine' will do. ^-^


Thanks in advance again~! 

EDIT: Oh, and a send of the .psd file would be nice too.


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

Well has it been awhile since i requested!

*Size*- Anything that you see fit [as usual]

*Text*- RagingNinja and then fades into:  To Unlock your destiny, you must see what is beyong the door...

*Stock*- 

*Extra*- Well if its possible for it to fade into the text that i stated above


----------



## tank! (Mar 29, 2006)

Blood Rain, hope these are ok.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> yeah can you please do the Fade affect and do you know how to put those white borders with a black skinny line in the middle then black I hope I didn't confused you well let me see if I can give you some better stocks....oh damn I feel like  a total asshole  but Instead of those stocks can you please put these



Sure thing  


I'll start now...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks -Yondaime-


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 29, 2006)

Can I just get a border around this?
That's all ^^.


Or Pek can u reduce the KB or wutever from this, becoz the limit is 100. and when i tried to enter this as my avy it said it was 101.  so i couldn't use this for my avy.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2006)

^ I could upload it for you? Do you still need a border around the nonanimated version?


----------



## Taki (Mar 29, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> Blood Rain, hope these are ok.


Awesome!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 29, 2006)

God Some People Don't have Patience


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Fat Nin, do you mind rehosting the 4th image as a gif or jpg? I cant make it work =/


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 29, 2006)

ok here it is


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry man, but for some reason I couldnt get the 4th pic in


here:



You can ask someone esle to try...or find a dif pic..

Damn you border -.-"


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 29, 2006)

could you at least see the pic or is it blank with a X in the middle either way thanks for your help


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 29, 2006)

*thnx*



			
				peK said:
			
		

> ^ I could upload it for you? Do you still need a border around the nonanimated version?



If u could upload it that would be great ^^.

You can also put a border on the non animated one too. 

Thnx peK


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> could you at least see the pic or is it blank with a X in the middle either way thanks for your help




I cant even upload the file. I do what I can in Photoshop, but when I go to image ready to do the animation, it says its corrupt, or the file is messed, or something. =/


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 29, 2006)

well I can't upload it as a Avatar can something be done because it exceeds the 100.0 KB limit


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 29, 2006)

I put A border on the non animated one JB008
 Or


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> well I can't upload it as a Avatar can something be done because it exceeds the 100.0 KB limit




Odd, ask a mod or an admin, since it usually says 125X125 *or* if it exceeds 100.0 kb...=/

Maybe I should stop spamming

Pm if you reply to this Fat Nin


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thnx Pulp  appreciate it. ^^


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

I hope my request wasnt forgotten in all the confusion lol =)


----------



## Yondy (Mar 29, 2006)

Have patience man, post it once, someone will do it. You dont have to remind us.

READ MY EDIT: Ya, dont wanna spam here. But I didnt mean that in a harsh way^, just that they have lives, and they cant be here 24/7 do do the requests.


----------



## Cero (Mar 29, 2006)

It clearly says if it no one does it then to remind you guys, but yeah call me impatiant if you want. Sorry


----------



## Yondy (Mar 30, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Well has it been awhile since i requested!
> 
> *Size*- Anything that you see fit [as usual]
> 
> ...






Raging, I can try yours if you want. I cant do any good backrounds or anything, but I can make it animated. I'll start now...you dont have to use it though (Im bored)


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow thank you, (man no one has done my request!)

And try any bg you like ^__^

OH can you like make the picture like go from his feet to his head? then add the fading text?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats the plan


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks so much man, i cant wait to see!!

And please if you can make a matching avy to go with it ^__^

I was thinking of smoothing it and maby just a littl fade so it looks high q. and for my avatar 125x125 is fine, this one was uploaded by an admin


----------



## Ucal (Mar 30, 2006)

anybody want to make me an avatar?  I don't care what its about, just no porn or soft core porn.  and no sasuke.  thats all.  Just be creative and post it here if that is all right.


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Well read the rules, you have the have a certain amount of posts to request here which you dont have. nad you have to be specific and provide a stock


----------



## Yondy (Mar 30, 2006)

@Raging, sorry mate, I suck at Avys Hehe , I cant to any bakcrounds you see, so you could get Yoshi to do the avy 

Btw, what colour of font do you want?

And any specific font?


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Well anything that matches the stock is completely fine


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 30, 2006)

so it seems you are ruling this thread, yondai with your animated sigs

Who is making raging's sig/avy? You or do u want me to do it?


----------



## Cero (Mar 30, 2006)

Well Yoshitsune made it, but he says he is not good with avys and told me to ask you to make it for me


----------



## Yondy (Mar 30, 2006)

You can make the avy. 

I finished the sig, but the files too big and I dont know how to resize it =/.

I'll have to wait until mt Dad gets back.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 31, 2006)

Raging-



You can ask Yoshi to try...I sorta messed up >_>

And I have a request too =0..

*Yoshi* or *peK* please. 

*Stock-* 
Just the head and turtle neck in the sig please 

*Text*- 

-Yondaime- (On the left)

O, also, is it possible for you to have one saying -Yondaime- and one saying Y?ndaime

I'm planning on changing my name =P

Other Text-

Legend of Konoha (On the right )(I got it from your wallpaper XD)

*Style-* Can you have it so it blends really well with the backround? Yellowish, goldish please? =)

*Font-* Fancy, but easy to read. 

*Size-* Roughly the same as my current one, but a bit wider.

Can I also have any avy to go with it? 


Avy Size- 125X125


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 31, 2006)

ok i will do ragin's sig and avy
and then do yours yondai


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

omg the sig is awesome!! Thanks so much!!

EDIT: Yoshitsune all you have to do is the avy and -Yondaime- the blue is a bit hard to see, mind changing teh color to more of a dark grey so its clear?


----------



## Yondy (Mar 31, 2006)

Ermm, sure.

I'm on my laptop now so I;ll do it....in like 4 hours.

Do you want all of the text to be grey?


----------



## Cero (Mar 31, 2006)

Well like a darker shade of blue or grey so its more visible


----------



## Naruto_Demon (Apr 1, 2006)

Can you make this  in to a banner that says Eddie Guerrero well live for ever as WWE Champ?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 1, 2006)

Read The first post


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

Will you guys PLEASE read the first post? It says to request you need 30+ posts..


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 1, 2006)

raging, i hope u actually use it.....-_-


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

can you please resize it to 125x125? Its so awesome but i dont want to be rude and ask another admin to upload it for me. Thanks so much yoshitsune its beautiful!

EDIT: Hopefully the admin i sent the pm to will upload i for me. thank you for doing my request Yoshitsune


----------



## MOTO (Apr 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune, can you make me a FC banner? 

Pic:[WF]​_School​_Rumble​_-​_27​_[83EC0104].avi
Text:Asians Chicks are hot FC
Size:261x120

Thanks again.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 1, 2006)

Elite said:
			
		

> Yoshitsune, can you make me a FC banner?
> 
> Pic:[WF]​_School​_Rumble​_-​_27​_[83EC0104].avi
> Text:Asians Chicks are hot FC
> ...



uh...interesting thing image there Elite.......ok...

Raging: I think it works fine now?


----------



## Cero (Apr 1, 2006)

yes perfectly thanks to *Blue*

Thank you again!


----------



## MOTO (Apr 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> uh...interesting thing image there Elite.......ok...


I assume you like the pic?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 2, 2006)

re: the pic - meh...
but here's your banner
imo, it's kinda exploiting asian girls...and calling them chicks...>_>


----------



## Yondy (Apr 2, 2006)

Is Rn flames me for this, I'll kill him >.0""

Reposting....



> Yoshi or peK please.
> 
> *Stock-*
> 
> ...


----------



## MOTO (Apr 2, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> re: the pic - meh...
> but here's your banner
> imo, it's kinda exploiting asian girls...and calling them chicks...>_>


Oic...

Anyways thanks for the banner.


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF? What the hell did you just do?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 2, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Is Rn flames me for this, I'll kill him >.0""
> 
> Reposting....



i said i'd do this didn't I?
*flames the new identity of yondai*


----------



## Yondy (Apr 2, 2006)

But you posted Elite's before mine, so I though you forgot >.0""

@Rn, I flamed you for reposting, remember? xP


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

You lost me there cowboy...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 2, 2006)

Guys NO more spamming, only spam when you wanna say "thanks for making my sig ^^", or "thanks, it looks nice!" or "thanks for taking my request, I can't wait!"...
but that's it...

maybe we should make a Avatar/request discussion, but even that would turn into spam and it wouldn't count to any post counts....

Even this post is spam...-_-


----------



## Cero (Apr 2, 2006)

Forget it your confusing, anyway thanks again for the avatar Yoshitsune. I look foreward to another request o.^


----------



## opie (Apr 3, 2006)

I need an avatar!
I need a stylish and original avatar that will make people remember me, could be funny, or just really cool. no animation animation please.


1) Size: Average size of an avatar.
2) Text: None
3) Stock: ANY stock
options: no stock abstrack, the 70's show funny pic, naruto (character naruto), or anything that fits

a must: STYLE!!! i won't use those with no sense of style, though i'd appreciate your work


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, let's see... Umm... Hey, at least I tried!


----------



## DickMcVengeance (Apr 3, 2006)

Size: 550x160
Stock: 
 Link removed
 Link removed
or
Link removed

As for text and coloring, I'll leave that up to whoever is doing the sig. The idea behind the banner, I was thinking, is along the lines of Urahara and Kakashi both know more than they lead on. I was looking for a more serious idea with this. Whoever does this: thanks a lot for it, and thanks for putting up with my vagueness. If you want me to be any more clear, please let me know.


----------



## Hagane Kotetsu (Apr 4, 2006)

need an avatar size 150x150 or 100x100
stock Link removed
Valdens' Entry here
with text saying Lionel
options: shadow effects, any kind of effect, animation, cool caption, etc...
if any one could do that it would be great.


----------



## opie (Apr 4, 2006)

Just Some Guy said:
			
		

> Well, let's see... Umm... Hey, at least I tried!



thanks alot for the effort
maybe i can have something more ... friendly, i think i'd like one from the 70's show 

Link removed
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=that%2070's%20show&btnG=Search&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Sublime (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a sig request =]

Request: Sig
Size: Any size, but not over 400x300
Color: Any colors
Stock: Link removed
( needs resizing )
Text: "Sublime"


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 4, 2006)

Requesting 2 pimped up siggys from any Kingdom Hearts fans (or whoever wants to help XD).

Stock: 



1 sig of Sora (brown haired boy) and 1 sig of Riku (silver haired boy).

Text for Sora sig: 

"Door to the Light" and somewhere smaller "Sora." 

Text for Riku sig: 

"Road to Darkness" and somewhere smaller "Riku." 

Dimensions: W/e works, but preferably a thin sig with a small height and a length that doesn't exceed 400. 

Also, my only requst as far as design is that the Sora sig and the Riku sig have slightly different color schemes.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like to request a siggy
Size: slightly larger than the typical size, about the size of my sanji pic
Stock:  And please only include his face and part of the keyblade next to his face plz


Text: (top left) Shessuru Issai
(bottom right) Forget Everything
Color: text color red and bg color black



thank you!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 5, 2006)

@ tenshioni


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 5, 2006)

Much love, Chauron. Thanks, man.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 5, 2006)

I really need a new sig, and I want it to count. I'm kind of sad i'll be throwing away my old attire, but oh well.

 I need a new siggy, about a width of 450 and a height of 175.

 Preferabley a rainbow transitioning background, any style, and this stock in the middle.

And the name Haruka in a rather legible cursive text in the bottom right. 

Thanks much.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 7, 2006)

@haruka:

Please dont make multiple requests for the same sig ^_^' 
(sees yours in both this shop and the open section)

@yondaime

the stock aint working ^_^'


----------



## chauronity (Apr 7, 2006)

@ Yondaime:



Use or i'll use it ^^


----------



## Rendan (Apr 7, 2006)

Chauron are you really here again? making sigs? woow
then i think i will make some request =D


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 7, 2006)

requesting a sig ^^

stock: 

would like a wold of warcraft look and 300 or 400 x 100 is nice!
if possible in any way to show from the swords till top to be visible 

thanks!

edit: styile like  would be nice


----------



## chauronity (Apr 7, 2006)

Rendan said:
			
		

> Chauron are you really here again? making sigs? woow
> then i think i will make some request =D



lol Yeah more or less, i have some time to spare and interests in gfx are up, so i'll do a thing or two atleast. 

(tho i just hate the big ones <.< )


----------



## Yondy (Apr 7, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ Yondaime:
> 
> 
> 
> Use or i'll use it ^^




ZOMG, is that for me?


Is it possible to have an avatar to go with it?

Thanks!! 

I reposted my request, the original pic was a page back I think, but this is just as good!!!! 

Rep + credits


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 7, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I would like to request a siggy
> Size: slightly larger than the typical size, about the size of my sanji pic
> Stock:  And please only include his face and part of the keyblade next to his face plz
> 
> ...


If it does not inconvenience you i would like to change that....please cut everything out that is below the the top of the crown at the bottom of his necklace.


Please dont do this if it inconveniances you...i would just like a small change (and i mean the crown not the necklace itself)

once again please dont do this if it inconveniances you. thank you.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow Chauronity, I like the style you make the sigs and avy's Awesome!!!

I might request for one later


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 7, 2006)

Chauronity I will ask for a request as well but I'm looking for a stock now


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Just checking up on my ongoing siggie. kthxbai  ^_^


----------



## chauronity (Apr 7, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Is it possible to have an avatar to go with it?


Hmm i think i can make something. I didnt save it, so i have to tweak a bit with it cos i dont want to resize the sig bigger (=> bad quality) ...i'll do it this way, as posted below



The difference is in the letters of the text "4th" in the middle. 
The small typo says "potrait of a real hero" and the one on right "yellowflash" on cursived font. 

I reposted my request, the original pic was a page back I think, but this is just as good!!!! 
Rep + credits[/QUOTE]

The imageshack had eaten it >.< 
So i decided to use some nice i had


----------



## Yondy (Apr 7, 2006)

Thnks a million Chauron ^ ^

They're amazing!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 7, 2006)

*Reguest For Chauronity*

*Here Is The stock for the signature and Avatar*




*Size:* 400 x 110

*Text:* Vash The Stampede

Can you make it some what like Y?ndaime's.
                                                Much Obliged.


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 7, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting a sig ^^
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...




holy crap forgot to say that the text needs to be "Atreyu" on it!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 7, 2006)

@ pulp fiction 



​
Something .. slightly similar.
I hope you like


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 7, 2006)

Heres my stock Chauronity ^_^, Sig and Avy  with text "JB008" bottom right hand corner on Avy and Sig.
do your stuff.

Plz and Thnx.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 8, 2006)

Signature


Avatar - 125x for forums


Avatar - 100x for AIM/MSN/etc 



+

People, since there are other artists in this shop too, it's preferred to give the request for all of us and not just me or someone else alone


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Just so ya know, the resolution for Yahoo! and MSN Messengers are 96 pixels square and for AIM 48 pixels square. The latter two messengers distort GIF images when used as avatars while AIM won't accept PNG images for avatar use.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 8, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ pulp fiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much obliged *Reps*


----------



## Cero (Apr 8, 2006)

Sig Request for Chauronity~

Stock-  ( Just Sora and Roxas)
Size- Any size that you like
Text- RagingNinja and then put: Two Sides Will Collide
Other- Nothing extra, thank you ^__^


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 8, 2006)

I feel as though my request was ignored...its one page back but here it is




> I would like to request a siggy
> Size: slightly larger than the typical size
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 8, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting a sig ^^
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...




my request is beeing ignored aswell ...seems like it : <


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Guys, your request havent been ignored. Right now there's only one GFXer online, he/she? can't do all of your requests. Have patience.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 8, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Signature
> 
> 
> Avatar - 125x for forums
> ...



Sweetness Thnx A lot Chauron!!!!!  Reps coming up xD
I asked u becoz u have a diff styles to it.

I go to Yondaime for animated sigs
peK for animated Avy's 
and Yoshitsime for Plain Avy's and Sigs xD


----------



## Countach (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, i have a request for sig and avy for this image

stockhairleg Productions

It's of my man kratos

Text: Countach882003 on the sig and mabe on the avy but if it doesent look good dont put it on the avy.

Colors: Just pimp it out

Thx in advance


----------



## chauronity (Apr 8, 2006)

@rn:





Hmm.. tried something more original this time, i hope you like


----------



## Cero (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow its so beutiful! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

I can freely pick a request and make a sig or I need anything? O.o


----------



## Yondy (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, it's kinda weird here. Sometimes people just come in and make them randomly, other....well, there's kind of like a little "group" thing....

Well, yeah, just pick any request 

But don't reply to this , we don't wanna spam. xD


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

Shissuru Issai here it is, I gave some little to color to teh background, if you think something is not as you like just say


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 8, 2006)

type: SIGGY 
size: 410 x 120
stock:
Text: Picture Perfect

when done if its not to much trouble plz pm me so i know


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> type: SIGGY
> size: 410 x 120
> stock:
> Text: Picture Perfect
> ...




I think that stock will be hard to get into a sig only, if it was a vertical one...


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a request for a sig and an avatar

All I need is the upper part of their bodies, buraha as well... and I'd like Ryubaka in the bottom right hand corner.

Just their heads please in a 125x125 format... thanks a lot, guys. ^_^


----------



## Mulatto (Apr 9, 2006)

'Ello, requesting an Avatar.

(I'd only like Holland, not the old man)
Size: 125x125
Text: None

Would like to avoid a bright color scheme.  I don't mean I want it pure black, maybe a dark blue, but whatever is easiest and looks the best.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 9, 2006)

oke ill make a new request!!
requesting an Siggy
size:400x150
Text: Seven (and somewhere small 'Atreyu')

would like something kinda "evil" effect ...couse its  warlock ^^

stock:


thanks in forward!


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

General Ryubaka said:
			
		

> I have a request for a sig and an avatar
> 
> All I need is the upper part of their bodies, buraha as well... and I'd like Ryubaka in the bottom right hand corner.
> 
> Just their heads please in a 125x125 format... thanks a lot, guys. ^_^




I'll make the avatar, I suck at non-animated sigs...lol 

And might I add, that those are awesome pictures...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

@GB,

Here.



I couldn't do anything special with the backround since there wasn't really enough room...


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot, yondaime.


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

hey, Yøndaime i have a request for sig and avy for this image

stock:*Part Four Update*

It's of my man kratos

Text: Countach882003 on the sig and mabe on the avy but if it doesent look good dont put it on the avy.

Colors: Just pimp it out

Thx in advance


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

The link you gave does'nt work


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

*Part Four Update*
he's one that works
sorry about that


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

General Ryubaka



^^


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> this one promo pic
> he's one that works
> sorry about that



Sure, I'll do it 

Though, since I suck at non-animated sigs, it'll be animated


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Mulatto

With this stock was hard to put it dark so:


----------



## Mulatto (Apr 9, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Mulatto
> 
> With this stock was hard to put it dark so:



That works just fine!

Thanks


----------



## Freija (Apr 9, 2006)

type: Sig
size: 370x135
stock: 
Text: Peter

is that a good enough stock ?


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> type: Sig
> size: 370x135
> stock:
> Text: Peter
> ...



I think i can't work with that stock, sry


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 9, 2006)

obviously my request is ignored 4 times!

thanks


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

^Your request isn't being ignored, we just don't have enough GFXers right now.

@Coustache, sorry man, I'm still learning how to backrounds and stuff.....so it there won't be any cool colours or stuff....but It'll be abimated 

xP


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> obviously my request is ignored 4 times!
> 
> thanks



Be calm, I was restinga bit, I'm starting yours...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

@Coustache, here



I'll start your avatar...I'm still not used to doing non animated stuff.....so you may want to ask someone else to do it...


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

who else is good at non animated avys?

But the sig is sweet, thanks


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad you liked 

You can ask Flash, he;s on right now and will be able to do your request


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm always online, refreshing teh browser looking for new posts in Hidden Village of Art xP

I'll give it a try 

Done, this stock isn't teh ebst for a signature but:



See for yourself.


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

thx flash, just pimp it up


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

I edited the post, go check it


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

it's nice but could you make an avy too?


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Here it's Fast Ava Delivery Service!


----------



## Countach (Apr 9, 2006)

Reps in the mail
but is there any way to make it a little bit bigger?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 9, 2006)

The maximun size for any avy is 125X125

Now, don;t reply to this, we don't want to spam

(this post is spam)


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 9, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Here it is




thanks ..but why is the name not so visible? oO


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2006)

Not so Visible? Didn't got it


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the signature, Flash.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 10, 2006)

Yo i have a non-animated avy request

stock:




Text: (bottom right in cursivey red letters with a blure border around text) My Sanctuary
(please make letters large)

Please just add text and don't remove anything....thank you!


----------



## Taki (Apr 10, 2006)

Banner 1: 

Kakashi

Size=350x100
Text: Man's Best Friend, And At Bottom, Put " Shikamaru " In Smaller Text
BG: Itself
Special FX: A Trans Torn Boarder

Banner 2:

KH, Cloud And Sepphy

Size=350x100
Text: The Eternal Battle, And In Bottom Right Put In " Shikamaru " In Small Text
Pic Place: Riku facing Left Outwards, And Sora Facing Out Right.
C&S: Put As BG But Make Sure Seppy is On Riku's Side And Cloud On Sora's.
BG: C&S
Special FX: A Trans. Burn pattern Boarder

Please And thank You!  
Size=350x100


----------



## 8018 (Apr 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> type: Sig
> size: 370x135
> stock:
> Text: Peter
> ...



i gave it a try and came
up with this X]



*v2*

Text is a bit bigger now =]

any changes before i close the .psd? =O


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> Yo i have a non-animated avy request
> 
> Text: (bottom right in cursivey red letters with a blure border around text) My Sanctuary
> (please make letters large)
> ...


I deviated from your request a bit and centered the text since I don't see how I could get it to look good in the "bottom right" while at the same time "mak[ing the] letters large" and using "cursivey red letters" which are in general thin. I assumed by "blure" you meant blur and not blue.

If you want modifications, you can PM me. The result:


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 10, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> thanks ..but why is the name not so visible? oO




i mean the text "Seven" and "Atreyu" arnt much visible >.<


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> i mean the text "Seven" and "Atreyu" arnt much visible >.<




I can read them perfectly :S


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2006)

.ShinigamI. said:
			
		

> i gave it a try and came
> up with this X]
> 
> 
> ...


no changes, me <3 it ^_^ thanks mate *reps*


----------



## Cero (Apr 10, 2006)

Chauronity, if it isnt too much to ask, would you make me an avatar with my sig but closed up on Sora's head? 125x125 please. thank you ^__^


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2006)

Any one think they could take my avatar /save as

and crack it up to 150*150 as I'm not far off entering the senior members group which means big arse avatar 

Or do i need to provide stocks again ?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

You have to post the stocks again , I lost them =P


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Apr 10, 2006)

*Can someone please make an animated sig out of this?*


I would like for the words to fade in and then fade out inorder.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 10, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Animated Avatar plz  For any kind sirs out there
> 
> size  : 125*125
> 
> ...



Will this Help Y?ndaime


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Will this Help Y?ndaime




Thanks man, and yeah 

@Slippy, I'll start now. 

@Diinytro, would you like me to use that pic?

And how big?


----------



## Taki (Apr 10, 2006)

Blood Rain said:
			
		

> Banner 1:
> 
> Kakashi
> 
> ...



reposting.......


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

PLease, PLEASE Have some patience okay? We have lives, we don't stay here 24/7 waiting for requests.

Didnt you post that like today? STOP REPOSTING PLEASE.


----------



## Taki (Apr 10, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> PLease, PLEASE Have some patience okay? We have lives, we don't stay here 24/7 waiting for requests.
> 
> Didnt you post that like today? STOP REPOSTING PLEASE.


 Im sorry  ................


----------



## Sho (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you knew of any good tutorials that teach how to make good avatars?  Any good sites with any info you recommend?  Hope someone can answer.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 10, 2006)

@Blood Rain, fine, just don't do it again.

@Sho, hmm, sorry, but I can't help you there =/

If you find a place, I would like to know though 

@Slippy, here =D


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Apr 10, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Diinytro, would you like me to use that pic?


If you can make better looking letters then by all means feel free to use something else and I don't care how big it is just as long as I can read it.Thank you!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I think that stock will be hard to get into a sig only, if it was a vertical one...



Do what ever you have to to make it work please


----------



## tank! (Apr 11, 2006)

Sho said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you knew of any good tutorials that teach how to make good avatars?  Any good sites with any info you recommend?  Hope someone can answer.



Have you checked out the turorial section of this site? There are a lot of very useful ones, for all aspects of avatar and sig making.


----------



## Slips (Apr 11, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> @Blood Rain, fine, just don't do it again.
> 
> @Sho, hmm, sorry, but I can't help you there =/
> 
> ...



Cheers Yondy looks even better bigger awesome job as normal 

Right I'm only 200 posts away so that like erm next week I guess so it shall be revealed then


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> If you can make better looking letters then by all means feel free to use something else and I don't care how big it is just as long as I can read it.Thank you!



Alright, I'll start soon 

Any idea for the font though?


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 11, 2006)

Text do i have the key blade. on top right is every thing my fault?courier new Princess Princess
Princess Princess size:400x400 for all of this

-Random Anime Attack- and plese can somebody take out the japanese credits and the the size is the same size on how it is


----------



## Sho (Apr 12, 2006)

tank2046 said:
			
		

> Have you checked out the turorial section of this site? There are a lot of very useful ones, for all aspects of avatar and sig making.



Yeah I checked out that section but from what I saw, it had tutorials on sigs as well as other things, but not on avys.  Is there much of a difference between the making of the two..?  I've been searching other websites too, but I can't find any info on making these types of avys.  



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> @Sho, hmm, sorry, but I can't help you there =/
> 
> If you find a place, I would like to know though



Thanks anyways, and I'll let you know if I ever find anything.  

I was also wondering if I could have a new avatar made, since I'm pretty close to being a senior member.  I was hoping I could get an avatar made of this: 
I only want the whole Sasuke part as the avatar if it's possible (so no Sai part ).  If a 125x125 px copy as well as a 150x150 px was made that would be awesome, but I would definitely prefer the 150x150 if only one copy could be made.

That's only if you have the time to do it, so I perfectly understand if you can't if there's too much work.  Thanks for the consideration regardless.


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2006)

Blood Rain said:
			
		

> Banner 1:
> 
> Kakashi
> 
> ...



I'll pick this one I'll send a PM when ready ^^

EDIT: I'm sorry. I can't do I how you say, the first banner, the wallpaper don't fit on the signature, in the second I can't match the 2 pictures you gave. Sorry 


Ichigo In don't understand what you wnat, so Sho i'm making your avatar.


Sho:


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome, I love it Flash! 

If it's not too much trouble, is there a way I could get a 150x150 px version of it as well?  I hate to impose but I'll be a senior member soon and I'll be able to do 150x150px.  You can take your time with it if you wish since I don't have 2000 posts yet.  I really like the result anyways.


----------



## Taki (Apr 13, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I'll pick this one I'll send a PM when ready ^^
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry. I can't do I how you say, the first banner, the wallpaper don't fit on the signature, in the second I can't match the 2 pictures you gave. Sorry
> 
> ...



That's Cool, I Would've Told You To Just be Creative, But that'd be Wasting Your Time On Me  

Maybe Someone else Can Do this


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a bit changed but:





@Blood Rain


None of the stocks you gave were good for sigs


----------



## Taki (Apr 13, 2006)

I Could See The First One of being invalid

But the Second ones, How Is That?


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

So the fighting scene wasn't the ebst quality, and the anime draw I can't put their heads(they have heads on diferent levels) in a 350x100, but I can do the 2nd one with the fight scene only, if you wan't


----------



## 8018 (Apr 13, 2006)

i was going to give it
a try Blood Rain, but
i have to agree with
Flash, the stocks are
not good to make sigs =/


----------



## Taki (Apr 13, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> So the fighting scene wasn't the ebst quality, and the anime draw I can't put their heads(they have heads on diferent levels) in a 350x100, but I can do the 2nd one with the fight scene only, if you wan't



That'd Be Awesome! 

As long As Its Not to Shumshed And Has the Transpatrent Burn patteron, Thats Fine.

P.S. : Instead Of " The Eternal Battle " May It Be " Chain of Memories " ?


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> It's a bit changed but:



Thanks so much! 

I really appreciate it and I'll use it as soon as I'm a senior member (I've already saved it).^^


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

Blood Rain said:
			
		

> That'd Be Awesome!
> 
> As long As Its Not to Shumshed And Has the Transpatrent Burn patteron, Thats Fine.
> 
> P.S. : Instead Of " The Eternal Battle " May It Be " Chain of Memories " ?



I acknowledge you're trying to write well but Puting Caps In All Single Words Is A Bad Habit. Anyway,  not so shumed???? transparent burn pattern??? wth? try to give me some examples please.


(I'm not trying to be rude)


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Apr 13, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I acknowledge you're trying to write well but Puting Caps In All Single Words Is A Bad Habit. Anyway,  not so shumed???? transparent burn pattern??? wth? try to give me some examples please.


i think they want it to be transparent but look burnt. like burnt paper or somthing


----------



## 8018 (Apr 13, 2006)

the transparent burn pattern 
that person is talking about...
well look at her/his avy,


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

.ShinigamI. said:
			
		

> the transparent burn pattern
> that person is talking about...
> well look at her/his avy,




oh that! kk ty


----------



## Taki (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, my finger is always next to the shift key

And yes, just look at my avatar, And get an idea off of that


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't do the flames someone wannna try to do them?(I give you the psd)


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 13, 2006)

Text:is every thing my fault?
Font:cersive
colors:black 
size:400x400
HKFlix


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2006)

ichigo kurosaki said:
			
		

> Text:is every thing my fault?
> Font:cersive
> colors:black
> size:400x400
> HKFlix



The link redirects in to the homepage of RpgDreamer


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 13, 2006)

no it dosnt


----------



## chauronity (Apr 13, 2006)

It does. :3

PLEASE, rehost the image:

- [dynasty]​_Kashimashi~Girl​_Meets​_Girl~[v04c22].zip
- 
- 
- [dynasty]​_Kashimashi~Girl​_Meets​_Girl~[v04c22].zip 


+++

@ragingninja


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2006)

Upload it to imageschack.us you can't post images from that site here. You need to save it to your computer, and then upload it.


----------



## AsunA (Apr 13, 2006)

Not really a sig/ava request... But can anyone do this little favor for me?

The favor is... can someone edit this image in gray-style, but remain the eyes red ^_^
Image
And if you can... Can someone explain to me how you can do it O_o


----------



## 8018 (Apr 13, 2006)

Kawaii Megumi said:
			
		

> Not really a sig/ava request... But can anyone do this little favor for me?
> 
> The favor is... can someone edit this image in gray-style, but remain the eyes red ^_^
> Image
> And if you can... Can someone explain to me how you can do it O_o



i'll do this one =]
i'll pm you the tut 
on how to do it X]


----------



## AsunA (Apr 13, 2006)

=') You don't know how much I love you...


----------



## 8018 (Apr 13, 2006)

X]
sent you a PM already =D

good luck =]

oh and here is your request
X]


----------



## Linkirafuda (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm Linkirafuda, and I'd like to request an avatar.


----------



## Linkirafuda (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm Linkirafuda, and I'd like to request an avatar.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 13, 2006)

Linkirafuda said:
			
		

> I'm Linkirafuda, and I'd like to request an avatar.



Stop double posting and read the rules on the first page......


----------



## Sublime (Apr 13, 2006)

Request: Sig
Size: 400x200 or smaller
Stock:  
Text: None
Style: Any


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Bit of a wierd request this one.

Persoanlly me loves my sigs yoshi did a great job but a few people have commented on them being a tad too big. So not to be a arse to the forum goers I'm wondering if its possible to shrink them abit without bollaxing them up ?????

400*150 maybe or what ever you can do. PM me if you need anything further

If its not possible no worries they can just suffer them


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

You want me to Shrink the sigs Slippy(TM)?

I'll do it 

Yoshitsune hasn't been here for a while, we're running low on GFXers....


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> You want me to Shrink the sigs Slippy(TM)?
> 
> I'll do it
> 
> Yoshitsune hasn't been here for a while, we're running low on GFXers....




Sure give it a go mate cant see the harm in it


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

@Slippy,



The Shrunk version doesen't look as good, I can rearange the size again before I start working on your Gaara Sig...


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> @Slippy,
> 
> 
> 
> The Shrunk version doesen't look as good, I can rearange the size again before I start working on your Gaara Sig...






It does take the effect away doesnt it i thought it may do though. Thanks for the effort Yondy but i would leave the Gaara one too. I'll just piss off the few i guess  

Anyways quick response dude


----------



## Yondy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hah, alright, that's cool then


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 14, 2006)

My version Slips


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks dude /me saves them all going have a play about now see what works best. Thanks again


----------



## earthshine (Apr 14, 2006)

can someone make me a sig?


here is the stock:








I know, the stock is a bit..large, but I am just asking that oyu do what you can. as for text, nothing but my name



size is left to your discretion, as I am in no way an artist, and have no idea what size it would take to make this work.




major thanks in advance to anyone who takes up the challange, It is much appreciated.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 15, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> Request: Sig
> Size: 400x200 or smaller
> Text: None
> Style: Any


 Oh, Yeaahh!



note: PNG-24 transparency will
not render in Internet Explorer​


----------



## Sublime (Apr 15, 2006)

Just Some Guy said:
			
		

> Oh, Yeaahh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Yeaaahh! 

Thanks just some guy XD.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

hi, i wanted to request an avy and sig set from you guys, but i'm kinda lost on what you mean by the stock. could you enlighten me please?!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> hi, i wanted to request an avy and sig set from you guys, but i'm kinda lost on what you mean by the stock. could you enlighten me please?!




The picture/Person in the ava/sig..


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

ok if that's the case then:

1) you can put any size you want
2) ViolentlyHappy
3)


and on either of them you don't have to worry about the background, you can do whatever you want to it.

thank you again!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> ok if that's the case then:
> 
> 1) you can put any size you want
> 2) ViolentlyHappy
> ...



Those stocks are too small and bad quality.

Try finsing some new ones with high quality and i'll see what i can do


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

what do you mean by bad quality? do you mean the pictures aren't clear or big enough? because if they're too small i can find the bigger version of them


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> what do you mean by bad quality? do you mean the pictures aren't clear or big enough? because if they're too small i can find the bigger version of them



they are too small and they are very un-clear.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

so would getting just a bigger version of the pictures help?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 15, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> what do you mean by bad quality?


What is meant by "bad quality" is that they've been highly compressed to decrease file size and thus download times; this has the impact of lowering the quality. More specifically, you can see the poor quality due to the JPEG compression in all those distortions, particularly in areas of high contrast such as Stellar's hair, face, and upper torso. The problem could be corrected but in this particular image that would be very time consuming. The size also limits the maximum size that can be used in making you a sig or avatar since decreasing an image's size isn't a problem but increasing the size isn't possible without degrading the quality.



			
				ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> so would getting just a bigger version of the pictures help?


The short answer to your other question is that yes, bigger images would probably help. Even if they're not of the best quality, shrinking an image generally makes defects less visible. Bigger images would also give the graphic artist more options and mean that your signature or avatar end-result would be of better quality.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

alright! thank you sooo much! i'll get you those bigger pictures as soon as i can! 

But I have another question. Since the pictures i got were orignally wallpapers, would you want them *800x600* or larger?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

The larger the better but I would think 800×600 should suffice if need be.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 16, 2006)

ya since im new here and dont no anything about this i gotta ques to ask whats a stock is it like the pic u need to make the sig or sumtin?


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2006)

Kyuubi211 said:
			
		

> ya since im new here and dont no anything about this i gotta ques to ask whats a stock is it like the pic u need to make the sig or sumtin?




Yup a pic or pics of what you would like in your sig


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2006)

Requesting 1 pimped up siggy. 

Stock: 

Text: "Deathberry" and somewhere smaller "Kurosaki Ichigo." 

Dimensions: W/e works

An avatar using the same stock to go along with it would be nice, too.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

@Tenshi, Just to let you know, we have been low on GFXers lately, Yoshitune hasn't appeared for a while, and peK doesen't come as often as we would wish, so it might take a while before someone does your request, hopefully someone that doesen't work here will come. (I would do it but I'm in training XD)


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 16, 2006)

request banner

TEXT:samurai deeper kyo Fanclub
size:same size


----------



## chauronity (Apr 16, 2006)

Tenshioni ... the access is denied so the care to upload it to imageshack or somewhere? 

- Link removed
- 
- Link removed
- Air Gear -Ama Kakeru Tsubasa-


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 16, 2006)

ok i finally found those pictures again so here ya go:


1) size: any size you want for either
2) text: ViolentlyHappy

3)



for both picture i just want the bigger image of stellar and you can do whatever style you want.

thanks again!


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2006)

request for Chauronity

Sig and Ava
stock:

Just make it cool


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Stock:





			
				Chauronity said:
			
		

> Tenshioni ... the access is denied so the care to upload it to imageshack or somewhere?


The reason access is denied is because he direct-linked to a full-size piece of Minitokyo art. If you have a [free] account there, you'll be able to see it from that link but it'll consume some of your download credits. Think it's also worth noting that that image is 1.47 mb in file size.

Here's the preview for that scan:


----------



## Chi (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi.. So, I'm like the first time here 

I would like to ask someone to edit my current avatar..
All i want is "Chi" written there somewhere in some cool way (hope you understand what I mean)..
I would be also great if "Chi" will be written in red (I just think it'll barely visible there..
You can also add some effects if you think avatar will look better that way..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 16, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> ok i finally found those pictures again so here ya go:
> 
> 
> 1) size: any size you want for either
> ...



I have some much better stocks of Stellar on my computer, I think the ones you've found are too small.



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> Hi.. So, I'm like the first time here
> 
> I would like to ask someone to edit my current avatar..
> All i want is "Chi" written there somewhere in some cool way (hope you understand what I mean)..
> ...



Here you go!




If there's anything else you want just say so


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 16, 2006)

if you could show them to me i would be greatful


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 16, 2006)

Sure 

Here they are


----------



## chauronity (Apr 16, 2006)

@lamborgh... ehrmm .. countach-guy ^^ 





The cutting just ... made me cry. So hard. 
=_=


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @lamborgh... ehrmm .. countach-guy ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats amazing, great job, sorry about the crying thing 
Ps.  Im impressed that you knew what a countach is, most people dont


----------



## chauronity (Apr 16, 2006)

It's totally cool ^^ 
And .. well, been to reading too much car magazines not to know what Countach is


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 16, 2006)

I was wondering if i could get a new avy, non-animated, with a sort of 'pop up' border....ill show an example of pop up border...but;

Size; 125x125
Stock: 

Text: I'm(top left) Not( near middle) Afraid(bottom right)
All text a vibrant red plz

And here's a border example:


----------



## Bass (Apr 16, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Tenshioni ... the access is denied so the care to upload it to imageshack or somewhere?
> 
> - 	Eureka​_seveN​_v03​_[Nanashi-Mobots].zip
> -
> ...




Here's TO's pic. *was bored and decided to help out*


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 16, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I was wondering if i could get a new avy, non-animated, with a sort of 'pop up' border....ill show an example of pop up border...but;
> 
> Size; 125x125
> Stock:
> ...


The "pop up" effect you're referring to is called a smooth bevel. Just to warn ya, turning that Sora image into a 125?125 resolution avatar will result in blurring since the native resolution is only 100?100 pixels.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 16, 2006)

I need a sig of this with a grayish/whitish bg and some fancy french words for text


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would like a cool Avy and Sig with this pic. Text "JB008"


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2006)

*JB, DT* i'll do yours 

I'm back!
edit: with more move combos and design overdrives~!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice to have you back 

+random fun image+


----------



## Yondy (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, Yoshitune! Thank you! 

O right, no spam :abduct

Where did you go? =O

Answer me when you finish someones sig and post it


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 16, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> I have some much better stocks of Stellar on my computer, I think the ones you've found are too small.



nah im gonna have to go with the ones that i picked out, but i did find the biggest version of each that i could though.




same info as before too!


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello.  
Just requesting avatar-like images to place in my sig.


Size: 150 or 200 x 150,  200 or 400 x 150
Text: Host Club (for the first stock), Haruhi-kun (for the second one)



Thankies in advance~!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2006)

I will also do yours Lavender~~ though, first big stock is kinda odd for a sig...

Yondai - I didn't go anywhere really, just was kinda busy these two weeks, and also things seemed to be under control here with Chauron and everyone else, so I felt unwanted....-_-


----------



## chauronity (Apr 17, 2006)

No no, dont feel unwanted at all.
Your work as as appreciated as always.   =)


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I will also do yours Lavender~~ though, first big stock is kinda odd for a sig...=)
> 
> Yondai - I didn't go anywhere really, just was kinda busy these two weeks, and also things seemed to be under control here with Chauron and everyone else, so I felt unwanted....-_-


Yeah... I'll try and find a different one then.  

Oops... I did the text wrong way aroundz. It should be Host Club first, and Haruhi-kun for the second. ^____^


EDIT: I think instead of the Host Club one, I'd like a GIF using these stocks. A border would be nice as well. ^____^


*Spoiler*: __ 








Both twins for this one.






^stock is the pic of the guy.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 17, 2006)

ViolentlyHappy said:
			
		

> nah im gonna have to go with the ones that i picked out, but i did find the biggest version of each that i could though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go 

Hope this is good enough


----------



## Seany (Apr 17, 2006)

2 avatar requests please 

Stocks: 

Size: 125 x 125 for both
Text: Cartoon
Colour: Whatever looks good

Thanks alot!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 17, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Here you go
> 
> Hope this is good enough





ah! I love them so much! thank you!


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll quote myself 



> Originally Posted by Slips
> Animated Avatar plz  For any kind sirs out there
> 
> size : 125*125
> ...



Yondaime please as you did a good job on the other. It practely the same request just with one extra image on the end mate please

150*150

The same order as above but this stock adding on the end please



If you can do that I'll be gratefull bud


----------



## Yondy (Apr 17, 2006)

Sure thing Slippy 
Hopefully I still have the files

So you want that pic do go very last?


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Sure thing Slippy
> Hopefully I still have the files
> 
> So you want that pic do go very last?




Cheers bud and yes right at the back of the pack

Its my little evolution of Naruto 

Young , academy , Genin , Kyuubi , post time skip


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 17, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I was wondering if i could get a new avy, non-animated, with a sort of 'pop up' border....ill show an example of pop up border...but;
> 
> Size; 125x125
> Stock:
> ...


Uh....keep the size it is plz....9thank you JSG, that coulda been bad  )


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 17, 2006)

Shissuru Issai said:
			
		

> I was wondering if i could get a new avy, non-animated, with a sort of 'pop up' border....ill show an example of pop up border...but;
> 
> Size; 125x125
> Stock:
> ...


ok, change the size back...keep it's original size just add border and text, also one more thing, have the text purple please. And you can pick any font you want


----------



## Jonas (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi! I would want an animated gif. 

This is the first time im asking. 

Stock: Well.. if you have Naruto ep. 129 by DB that would be great.

The gif should run from frame, in episode 129 by DB, 15:55 to 16:17. 

Okay, not exactly take all the captions in btw this, because there's some parts where theese three uchihas is just talking. But just make it cool, from 15:55 to 16:17. So basiclly, it's Itachi wooping those 3 Uchihas, if you could capture that and when he transforms the sharingan into MS too in the end.  

Please 

150 x 150 avatar with black stroke around it [1 pixel wide]


----------



## Yondy (Apr 17, 2006)

@Jonas, I'm pretty sure no one here knows how do that stuff, if they do then ignore this.


But I would recomend going to TheBlindHyuuga's or Kira Yamato's gif threads and requesting.


----------



## vanh (Apr 17, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> can i have a sig , please ?
> 
> here's the stock :
> 
> ...


 


			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *vanh, lavender* i'll do yours


 
i haven't been around for quite a long time, Yoshitune , can i have my siggy ?


Btw , can i have a border for this ?


Thanks a lot


----------



## chauronity (Apr 18, 2006)

Cartoon ^^


@ jonas

Hmm i too suggest to ask Kira Yamato about that, since he does watch the naruto and does the gifs, so he'd have the reserves and the right tool AND the experience for making an outstanding ava, i'd say. 
Otherwise, upload the video to yousendit.com or somewhere, so we could access the raw material -  yes you were supposed to supply the raws, as pics and as videos.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 18, 2006)

Vanh:


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> Hi! I would want an animated gif.
> 
> This is the first time im asking.
> 
> ...



I know how to make animations.

But do you have a movieclip of it??? Cause if not i'll have to copy it from my cd's.


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Vanh:


 
Thanks a lot Chauronity


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey thanks alot Chauronity! There Great!


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey,

My computer is all fixed, so am back 

I can do animated sigs also, but as Ghost said, that ep is somewhere in my archives and the way they are organised at the moment it could be a few weeks before I can lay my hands on it.

Hey Chauronity, nice to see you back around as U rock !!

Anywho, rather than spam the thread up I'll leave it at that, and keep an eye out for some requests...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

^Zaraki, I have a request! Animated one! 

Just let me find the stocks 

O, I'm hoping for something like Vanhs, so it zomms up, with the Sand people, only different characters


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2006)

Just bumping request from 2 pages ago.



			
				TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Requesting 1 pimped up siggy.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 18, 2006)

Animated sig Request for Zaraki! 

*Stock-*
Speed sketchin' (bit under two minutes)

*Size-*
Width- The same width as it is now. 
Height- Whatever works/looks best

*Text-* 
L X Raito

*Font-* Not that fancy, but cool looking/whatever looks best. 

*Animation Style-*
The same as Vanh's animated sig. 

*Backround Style-*
Whatever you think it would look best! ...but, kind of a white glowish feel near their bodys, if you know what I mean-ish. xD

*Other (Important) stuff-*
This is a bit hard to explain, but as you can tell from the stock, the guy in the brown hair is higher then then guy in the blue hair, I'm pretty sure it's possible to do, but when it animates, can you have it so they're at the same level? So the guy in the brown isn't higher? 

Also, when the text appears (in the same style of  vanhs), can "L" be above the blue haired, and "Raito" above the brown?

Thanks!


----------



## Zeig (Apr 18, 2006)

*Avatar and Signature Request.*

Can I request a Erekua Seven Avatar and signature, kinda like Tenshioni's.
I like it btw, that show just came out like last weekend over here in American and i love it! 
BTW:can it be an Animater gif. avatar?  

I don't know where i can get some picks of it, but if anyone knows how or can make me up some that would be great.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Can I request a Eruka Seven Avatar and signature, kinda like Tenshioni's.
> I like it btw, that show just came out like last weekend over here in American and i love it!
> 
> 
> I don't know where i can get some picks of it, but if anyone knows how or can make me up some that would be great.



Like any of these avatars: 






^by Bass 

?

All episode 1 friendly, of course.


----------



## Zeig (Apr 18, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Like any of these avatars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 3rd one. 
But it doesnt need to be from episode one, by the way, where you get the avatars? What you use for it?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, there ya go.

If you could, please add a small "Avatar thanks to Bass" comment in your sig, please.


----------



## Zeig (Apr 18, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Well, there ya go.
> 
> If you could, please add a small "Avatar thanks to Bass" comment in your sig, please.


 

I dont want to be picky but, can it be more cooler?   like something like yours more far in the epsiodes? Also can i have a signature, doesnt need to be going along with the avatar but just have Ereka and like something like i guess his board in it.


btw: thanks for applying it for me. =)


PS. CAn the signature be as bing as the 2nd sig you have?


----------



## vanh (Apr 18, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Animated sig Request for Zaraki!
> 
> *Stock-*
> Speed sketchin' (bit under two minutes)
> ...


 
want to steal my style , huh ? As long as my sig is finished , it will be ok  . If Yoshitsune is busy , can anyone make me that sig ?

just take your time , i just want to spam this thread i can wait .


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

i want an itachi avatar animated gif

size:150x150

i want these pics (and if you have any more cool ones as well please add them)


*Spoiler*: __ 


















and also a frame for it plz, 1 pxl


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

@Dude above me, I'll do it, but it has to be 125X125, you're not a senior member =p

Also, I may ave to take away some pics, since it might surpass the kb limit.


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

haha ooook uhh then take away the screenshot ones if u have to take out any then


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 19, 2006)

Sig and avy request for Chauronity if he wants to do it!!! 
*
Avatar*
Stock - 
Size - 150x150
Style - Recently I've seen you have a new cool avatar style and it looks great. Can you make it that style for me? I'd like to use that stock and just make it cool. You can add any text in the avatar that you'd like as long as it looks cool so it's fine. 
*

Sig*
Stock - 
Size - Whatever you feel is right
Style - Well, I also have seen you have a cool new sig style so I want one of those. The background and anything else is all up to you.


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

soooo....how long do i have to wait?


----------



## Lord of Fire (Apr 19, 2006)

can some one just make me a cool naruto sign please just make one be creative try it out pm if u can or if u want to be freinds also 100X150


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 19, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> soooo....how long do i have to wait?



when it's done.



			
				smith5000 said:
			
		

> can some one just make me a cool naruto sign please just make one be creative try it out pm if u can or if u want to be freinds also 100X150



Read the first page. 

You don't meet the requirements.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Apr 19, 2006)

sorry
please can u do please


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> soooo....how long do i have to wait?




Okay, seriously, you requested that yesterday. Have some patience please.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

@{{:Neji_Tachi:}}, two of the stocks were essentially the same, so I took one out.

*Please Save and Credit.*

Also, it may pass the KB level, if it does you're going to have to ask a mod to do it.




The border is kind of hard to see. but it's a pixel white stroke.

The black border blended with the stock too much (meaning that the stocks are also black (most of them)), if you can't see the border when you host it as you ava, I'll do a different colour.


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> @{{:Neji_Tachi:}}, two of the stocks were essentially the same, so I took one out.
> 
> *Please Save and Credit.*
> 
> ...



Thnx alot!! yea...if you dont mind and if its not too much trouble can u make the border either a red or dark blue instead.....either 1 whichever u feel looks better


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 19, 2006)

Just to let U know Yondi, I am workin on yours, and will look at Tenshi Onis after if no one alse had


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Zaraki, much appreciated! 

@Hard to type name dude, here-


----------



## Neji (Apr 19, 2006)

ok thnx alot


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Yondi,

been playin with it as its not been going to plan, its starting to look nice but a bit different from the request. I'll finish it and you can see what U think, if ya dont like it then I'll have another bash at trying to keep to the brief.

Sorry its taken soo long the stock was a little weird for workin with.

Should have a rough version tonight


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 19, 2006)

Well here is it so far.

What U think ? Want me to start again or continue with this one ?

Any ideas ?


----------



## Yondy (Apr 19, 2006)

It's fucking amazing!! !

Thx so much!

Hmm, hard to tell If I wanted anything changed..... well, I love this one.... oke, If you can try something more simalir to my request that wou;ld be great!

I'm so using this one though, but if the new one is better, I'll use that.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Zeig (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks good  
Love it.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 










A little newer than the new style; 
if it aint that what you wanted, just say and i'll redo it ^^

(brown and green might be hard to dig for some people but it goes along with the stock good)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 20, 2006)

Awesome Chauronity!!!! Reps to you!!

Do you know when the sig will be done? I wan't to change my sig and my avatar at the same time so I can do it all at once.


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 20, 2006)

Yondi - Im Glad U like it 

As U do for now I will move onto tenshi's and come back to your again later, I may find some inspiration between now and then


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2006)

*vanh, dt, jb, and lavender*
i'll do your sigs by tonight or tomorrow~ sorry for the wait, i'm just super busy with papers as it's near the end of the semester~~


----------



## vanh (Apr 20, 2006)

no big deal, Yoshi . You have made Lavender's sig long ago . I can understand your stuffs , coz' i'm suffering it too .


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *vanh, dt, jb, and lavender*
> i'll do your sigs by tonight or tomorrow~ sorry for the wait, i'm just super busy with papers as it's near the end of the semester~~



Oh good I thought something happened to you and I was gonna repost my request for someone else to do it.

I understand i gotta crap-load stuff to do as well


----------



## chauronity (Apr 20, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Awesome Chauronity!!!! Reps to you!!
> 
> Do you know when the sig will be done? I wan't to change my sig and my avatar at the same time so I can do it all at once.



I plan to do it tomorrow since i have freetime then (it's the weekend) 
^^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool, thanks in advance!


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 20, 2006)

K TO, Hope U like it



*Spoiler*: _Alternatives_ 












*Spoiler*: _Alternative_


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2006)

Finished requests:
I'll post them here and edit this post until I finish all 4 of them

*DT *-


JB -


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 20, 2006)

Woot. I really love the style, Zaraki. Thanks a ton. 

Now I got a kick arse set for Bleach Forums or here if I'm ever in an Ichi mood.


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 20, 2006)

hmm.. i would like to request a sig... the stock is in my signature (the pic where luffy puts his arm down).. just click under the spoiler.. i'd like to have it with a reddish orange and scratchy backgorund.. and the writing gear 2... thanks a lot.. ^^


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 20, 2006)

Koool  Thnx Yoshi ^^


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey! I have an avatar request.

Stock: Link removed
Size: 120x120
Text: bulten
Style: Pretty simple and warm colours (Your own definition of warm).


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Finished requests:
> I'll post them here and edit this post until I finish all 4 of them
> 
> *DT *-



OH MY GOD!!! That is so beautiful you even put in french thank you so much!!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been away now Me is back  bulten I pick your request ^^

Here it is:


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Flash: Thank you but do you think you can change the text? I don't like that graffitti style. Please use a simple font. But other than that it's awesome.


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2006)

Shure...


I dunno if you like it, but5 if you can be more specific I can give a try ^^


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry for not being specific. I'd the font to be Arial and transparent. Sorry again.


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2006)

K np, when I said specific could be like tech font, classic font, but if you know the font better ^^


----------



## Spike (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you very much, that's perfect!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 21, 2006)

@ kyuubi naruto: 





+



Decided to do the avatar too too since i had the sig done in there and all


----------



## Bass (Apr 21, 2006)

Avy request for Chauron.  

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "The mideast's strongest, Baby-face" or if that doesn't fit/look right "King of the Sky Road"


And could you use your new style?  Like you did with Kyuubi Naruto's avy.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone here do some Cowboy Bebop gifs from the movie/series?


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

uhhhm i want a cool sig but im not sure of what but if someone could try to do something with this..

*Spoiler*: __ 









Text: {{:Neji_Tachi:}}
Size: Whatever you feel is a good sig size i guess....


or if anyone can find a better itachi pic...idk feel free to do whatever


----------



## White Fox (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok I need a signature for my fan club "Sadness And Sorrow" im not sure how your spose to get a song into a picture but then again I dont even know how to use the paint program.... thats why I came here to ask for help because most of you are the best there are.

-Needs to include Sadness and Sorrow FC (SS FC for short)
-Involing music mabie I dont know
-(optional something to do with sadness)
- Rest is up to you free respect and you can be co-owner if you help!

Many thx and I hope you can help...

Link To FC- Naruto Fanworks - Fanart


----------



## Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

^ u should've supplied a pic of naruto crying or something


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 21, 2006)

Request for peK, Chauronity, or Yoshitsune 
I was wondering if you any of you can make me a Avy off of this picture 



(PS-Is this considered ripping art if I credit the original maker)

If possible i'd like it as a 150X150 avy i'll save it when I become a Senior Member pretty much do what ever you want with it if it's possible.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 21, 2006)

Dude you dont have to wait for a 150X150 avy until your a Senior Member just request to one of the admins to upload it for you.

Any ways I'm going offtopic so Ill leave it to the Gfxer's to do there job.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 21, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Dude you dont have to wait for a 150X150 avy until your a Senior Member just request to one of the admins to upload it for you.
> 
> Any ways I'm going offtopic so Ill leave it to the Gfxer's to do there job.


Naw I like my current Avy but once I turn into a SM I'd change I mean I barely had this Avy for about a month.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 22, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ kyuubi naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you did an amazing job on this and to top it off you even made another avatar. Great! 

I'll switch these right away after you respond to this. In your own opinion, which one goes better? The Naruto sig I'm definately using but which avy (the yellow Naruto/Sasuke one and the new Naruto one) should I use with it?

What I think I'll do is I'll use this sig and avatar and then save the yellow one for another sig when I can request one next. Then when I get done with this one I'll switch to the yellow avatar and new sig that isn't made yet.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Can anyone here do some Cowboy Bebop gifs from the movie/series?


Try this thread. Yamato seems to specialize in video to animation GIFs: Match 2.4 - firefox343x vs. Imrallion



			
				Karison said:
			
		

> im not sure how your spose to get a song into a picture


What you're describing is called Flash (SWF). For an example, you can visit here: . It's not possible to get music into any common image type like GIF, JPEG, or PNG, and Flash objects are not enabled on these forums so "song in a pic" isn't an option. It would be kind of problematic anyway if more than one person had Flash with music on it on the same page unless the music was off by default.



			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Dude you dont have to wait for a 150X150 avy until your a Senior Member just request to one of the admins to upload it for you.


I'm guessing you have to be friends with an admin or something? Otherwise I don't see the point of having the size limit restricted to 2000 posts; be nice if I was able to use my full Hitsu avatar but if everyone starts asking I'm guessing they'd refuse to take requests.


----------



## White Abyss (Apr 22, 2006)

Yo, i just have a very small request;

Size: 125x125
Stock: 

Text: in small text at bottom left, SI
Text Color: white with a dark blue lining


and that's all....thank you


----------



## Cero (Apr 22, 2006)

Sig & Avy please

*Size-* Anything that you find works best
*Text-* RagingNinja, then aslo put some where: Just a stray looking for a home
*Stock- *


*Other-* Nothing else, thank you!


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 22, 2006)

Can someone please make me a sig?
Size: About 2/3 the size of my current sig pic
Stock-http://naruto.manga-manie.com/wallpaper/Kyuubi1.jpg, the picture of kyuubi naruto on my current sig, and http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UgCAHHYayXknUI7ulGaARR7QXQo1VTXXwlxAK!8GvGlKBQyOmott08H0jfRph1iWp34Jw1BXifbN1xGMCyM5DMEHbQD3lgcp9nmcq
Colors: Black, Red, Yellow & Orange
Text:Ten Shikami somewhere on the botton of it, and the phrase: "Life Made Me Like This" somewhere on it
Other: Can you try to take all the other text out of the sig other than the stuff I aksed you to write?
Thanks!


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 22, 2006)

Neji Tachi - 





Hope you like it


----------



## chauronity (Apr 22, 2006)

@ bass;



the difference is in the flow, but i guess it's minimalistic ​


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 22, 2006)

Chau, U rock dude


----------



## Cero (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow Zaraki you got awesome while i was gone!


----------



## Neji (Apr 22, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Neji Tachi -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thnx its great


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks, I'm getting to know my way around PS more now.


----------



## Cero (Apr 22, 2006)

Mind if i direct my request to you?


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 22, 2006)

Go ahead, thats what Im here for


----------



## Cero (Apr 22, 2006)

Cool, i look foreward to see how it came out and how much your skills have improved. Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 22, 2006)

@ S-I




@ zaraki 

Why, thanks  
Very solid job with the latest request btw, continue on the good work ^^


----------



## Bass (Apr 22, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ bass;
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is in the flow, but i guess it's minimalistic ​





Chauron... *beats down his boner*


Thank you. I'll take the middle one...it just says..."Yes".


----------



## chauronity (Apr 22, 2006)

roflmao xD 
Nice that you like it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 22, 2006)

Just Some Guy said:
			
		

> Try this thread. Yamato seems to specialize in video to animation GIFs: Match 2.4 - firefox343x vs. Imrallion



He doesn't do Bebop.  Just look at his list first and I asked him awhile ago and he hasn't seen the show or movie. Bass, doesn't do it either and I don't think TBH does either.  I heard a few people here do animtaed gifs, so I asked here.  Any Bebop gif 150x150 will do now.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure GhosT does, ask him


----------



## chauronity (Apr 22, 2006)

^ 

I think the best possible solution is to cut the sequence with  *this* tutorial below, and then uploading it to YSI, SS or MU, whichever works the best. 

That way we (or others; Bass, K-Y or TBH) can access the raw and make it an avatar for you. And it's actually meant to do so in our shop too... you supply the raw and we make the stuff based on it/em. 

*Tutorial @ how to extract sequence from divx video*
this

*Software (freeware):*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 22, 2006)

This might take awhile now....


Damn you all, for not watching Bebop the movie. XDDD


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 22, 2006)

I just wanna know if anyone took on my sig request and then I'll stop posting. I just wanna know so I don't have to keep coming back here to check if my sig was made unless someone took on the job. Otherwise, I'll take my request elsewhere. My request was:
Size: About 2/3 the size of my current sig pic
Stock-http://naruto.manga-manie.com/wallpaper/Kyuubi1.jpg, the picture of kyuubi naruto on my current sig, and http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0UgCAHHYayXknUI7ulGaARR7QXQo1VTXXwlxAK!8GvGlKBQyOm ott08H0jfRph1iWp34Jw1BXifbN1xGMCyM5DMEHbQD3lgcp9nm cq
Colors: Black, Red, Yellow & Orange
Text:Ten Shikami somewhere on the botton of it, and the phrase: "Life Made Me Like This" somewhere on it
Other: Can you try to take all the other text out of the sig other than the stuff I aksed you to write?
Thanks!


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 23, 2006)

i) Size: 400x100 or whatever you think fits it best
2) Text: NecroAngel
3) Stock: this (most of the top part of the left Jin) ... I want it to follow that red-ish theme. If that is an awkward stock then perhaps this this would be easier...

Thanks.


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 24, 2006)

d.Lughie said:
			
		

> hmm.. i would like to request a sig... the stock is in my signature (the pic where luffy puts his arm down).. just click under the spoiler.. i'd like to have it with a reddish orange and scratchy backgorund.. and the writing gear 2... thanks a lot.. ^^



nobody seems to respond to my request so i'm reposting again.. thanks... ^^


----------



## chauronity (Apr 24, 2006)

^ Get yourself a better  stock, that is too bad in quality, not good to work with. 



There for example and that good please.


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 24, 2006)

oow.. sorry2... 
you can't use this one? here

i'll guess i'll stick with this for the signature then...

stock: here
text: Gear 2
size: whatever you think is best.. ^^

and can you make it a li'l scratchy.. ^^ thanks a lott!!! ^^


----------



## chauronity (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmm i hope it's ok even if the stock is different ^^'


----------



## Slips (Apr 24, 2006)

Just looking at that sig above makes me want to have a siig of my second favorite anime 

*Stock*



Just Luffy in the middle if you can do anything please

*Size*

400*120

*Stlye*

I like the orange/red effect pulled off above seems to work very well , Just a tad darker if you can I'm not too keen on anything too bright. Also a nice border would be nice 

*Typo*

Slap my name in where you see fit mate cheers


----------



## Cero (Apr 24, 2006)

ity if Zaraki doesnt come back, mind doing my request?


----------



## Chiru (Apr 25, 2006)

Chauronity GFX-sama was nice enough to make me a beautiful Sai avatar. But then I realized... If I want a Sai theme, then I'll need a Sai signature. I was tempted to just mug Bass-san of his, but decided agaisnt it. Hence why I am here. I need someone to make me a simple, yet lovely (well...I'd like it more if it were lovely than craptastic, but I guess either would suffice) Sai sig. I would like this stock to be used:


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'd love if there were an artistic genius that could somehow find a way to also utilize  this colored Sai picture in it too.

I'd want the wording to say something along the lines of: "A flame which feeds off of darkness.." and of course have Chiru stuck somewhere on there too.

I ask so much of you humble GFX people. But alas, I'll pay you a handsome penny-err...rep point if you help out and I'd give you a . Yep yep.


----------



## d.Lughie (Apr 25, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Hmm i hope it's ok even if the stock is different ^^'



no.. its great!!! thanks chauron!! awesome..


----------



## bonmido (Apr 25, 2006)

can someone plzzzzz do a kingdom hearts avy and sig plzz sry i dont have the stock or anything i dont know where to find them


----------



## chauronity (Apr 25, 2006)

bonmido said:
			
		

> can someone plzzzzz do a kingdom hearts avy and sig plzz sry i dont have the stock or anything i dont know where to find them



Stocks: 

- 
- 

Requirements

- 30 posts
- Submit pics
- Specs; sizes etc... define what you want to be done 

Come back when you have more posts and the pics ^^


----------



## chauronity (Apr 25, 2006)

@slips


----------



## Slips (Apr 25, 2006)

Fantastic job Chauronity Looks exactely how I pictured it. Reps and cred inbound


----------



## bonmido (Apr 25, 2006)

ok ok now i got it....... can someone make something cool with this??




text: Bonmido

i want it as a sig/avatar

if you can add a coool backround something around a dark blue or dark red.......well basically do w/e u want as long as it looks good plz


----------



## Sublime (Apr 25, 2006)

Request: Signature and avatar
Text: 'Sublime' 
Size: Any
Style: Whatever you think best fits the stock
Stock Image:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll post my request again just incase anybody missed it and if it isn't possible just tell me


> I was wondering if you any of you can make me a Avy off of this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 25, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> Request: Signature and avatar
> Text: 'Sublime'
> Size: Any
> Style: Whatever you think best fits the stock
> ...


*Gasp* Sublime your a Lee/Gai fan.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok I Really Need A new Sig and Avatar So I got A pic Here-



The pics coming out small so heres link 

I need This made into a Signature and avatar if you only can do one do Signature....

On The Signature Put My Name karison in Nice Fancy handwritting (in black) on the Top Left hand Corner 

(Im not sure about sizes.... im not that good with them if you can can you make it a good sig size that fits well)

On the avatar- Cut out the face on the picture because I only want the face in my avatar... 

(Try To Get Around The head so you can see the hair on top of the head and the begining of the hair under her chin.... around shoulders)


----------



## Sublime (Apr 25, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> *Gasp* Sublime your a Lee/Gai fan.



Heck yeah, Gai and Lee are hardcore.

But I'm also a fan of Team 7, Hinata, Shikamaru, Temari, and Tobi!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know if Murasaki is doing this avatar request, if Murasaki is doing it I'll delete this.

Oh! My Goddess

125x125 and a 150x150 avatar of that stock.  No text, just unleash your godly work on that.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can I get a border around these????


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thnx a bunch


----------



## All Things Evil (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok I am looking to have an undead themed sig and avy combo.

Text: S_Rank anywhere it looks good
Size: average, I don't want anything too little
Color: uhm doesn't matter although I would like a black white and red combo if it looks good.
Stock: I have some zombie stuff and my stock can be used in conjunction with any other undead/zombie/graveyard type of pics or whatever.






My fav.


----------



## Cero (Apr 26, 2006)

Do i repost my request or what?


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 26, 2006)

Raging Im also done :- Patience is a Virtue

Besides, posts like that will only make us not want to do them (imo)

Gimme a few mins to tidy it up...

EDIT:

@ Raging Ninja:-





Hope its okay, sorry its taken soo long, took a couple of days to chill out

@ The General queue of people, umm hi, so nice of you all to drop in steadily over the last few days :amazed but as you can see we are all v.busy people,   But not to worry, I will try to get NecroAngel and Bonmido's done tonight and if were lucky Chau and Yoshi may pop in for a bit of fun,

Z out


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

This really is a busy place isnt it...


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 26, 2006)

Yea, especially at the end of a year / term as I think alot of peeps are in education of some sort or another !!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

Yah I guess your right everyones finishing up so they spend more time on the forums...so there for you get a lot more requests


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 26, 2006)

I did mean cos we all have more work to do so, hence the requests take longer and begin to stack up, but it works both ways  lol


----------



## Demon Dante (Apr 26, 2006)

Can someone make me a banner with the sound Ninja


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 26, 2006)

@ Demon Dante - Read the First Page...

@ NecroAngel - 





@ Bonmido - Sorry Yours will come tomorrow


----------



## Cero (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Zaraki! You just up and dissapeared and i had my doubts. The outcome was beautiful! Thanks so much! *reps*


----------



## White Fox (Apr 26, 2006)

Demon dange first of all you dont got enough posts secondly you didnt give pictures or any information...


----------



## Chiru (Apr 26, 2006)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Chauronity GFX-sama was nice enough to make me a beautiful Sai avatar. But then I realized... If I want a Sai theme, then I'll need a Sai signature. I was tempted to just mug Bass-san of his, but decided agaisnt it. Hence why I am here. I need someone to make me a simple, yet lovely (well...I'd like it more if it were lovely than craptastic, but I guess either would suffice) Sai sig. I would like this stock to be used:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No rush or anything, I just want to make sure it wasn't missed. Sorry if I seem to be bugging you all... XD


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 27, 2006)

Sig pwease =D

Size: Whatever
Image: Miracle! Mimika
Colors: Watever
Text: Angel Wings To Dust


----------



## chauronity (Apr 27, 2006)

@Shirou-chan





Host it on your own ---! 
Credit is a must ---!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

I got a queston how do you accept credits...(Rep,Recamendations or just thx)


----------



## chauronity (Apr 27, 2006)

^ put a little text under the sig , "thanks xxxx for the sig", "sig credits: yyyyy ", et cetera.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 27, 2006)

OOHHH! Thanks sooooo much Chauronity!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

I see.....


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 27, 2006)

@ Bonmido



Alternative


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

Another nice set from zaraki


----------



## bonmido (Apr 27, 2006)

thnx alot!!


----------



## sperm worm (Apr 28, 2006)

i can make sigs/avatars for people. the one i'm using now is not my best but i can't access my best ones where i am right now, so...
anyways, if you want a sig, holla.


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 28, 2006)

Thnx to Karison and Bonmido for their nice words


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

Im Allways nice with compliments


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm posting this request because the first time I made a request, the links were broken and that was probably why no one took my request:
Sig:
Size: A bit bigger than my current sig.
Stock-this post, Central 46, and Light: swim instructor
Colors: Black, Red, Yellow & Orange(others if you feel like it)
Text:"Ten Shikami" somewhere on it. And "Student Of The Rasengan" below that, in smaller letters.
Other: Can you try to take all the other text out of the sig other than the stuff I aksed you to write? Also, please try not to make it too confusing.
Thanks!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

I got to be the most impatient person I check this post every 15 min to see if its done...


----------



## chauronity (Apr 28, 2006)

@ karison 





-- credit
-- rehost on your own


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

Thx a lot....


----------



## chauronity (Apr 28, 2006)

No problem ^^ 
=)


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

*Signature/Avatar Reguest For Chauronity*

*Signature/Avatar Reguest For Chauronity*



*Text:* Spike Spiegel _(If you can, Can you make the first letter of Spike fancy like Murasaki Does)_

*Text 2:* Whatever happens, happens. *(Put this text Below The above Text)*

*Size:* 400 x 110

Effects: Make It really Kickass and make it look good

Thanks-Pulp Fiction--


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

Yah I like Chauronity's work, she made mine very nicely


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

There are only a handful of good sig makers on this forum and they are
Chauronity,Pek,Gallic Rush,Rendan,Widfire,Talvius,Murasaki & Ghost


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

Yah those are the only ones that id want a sig from...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 28, 2006)

Karison, wtf? Stop posting after every request, your're spamming the hell out of this thread. Don't reply to this, just don't post here anymore, k?

Even this post it spam.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

I was going To say that but she seemed nice
(No More Spam Got it)


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

K I got it...


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 29, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> There are only a handful of good sig makers on this forum and they are
> Chauronity,Pek,Gallic Rush,Rendan,Talvius,Murasaki & Ghost



Well thanks, its nice to see how people think. There are other people helping here and if you dont have anything nice to say then I suggest you say nothing at all, as that post was as good as a flame at anyone else not listed there who helps out.

Have some respect for the rest of us even if you dont think we're any good at what we do.



			
				Y0ondaime said:
			
		

> Karison, wtf? Stop posting after every request, your're spamming the hell out of this thread. Don't reply to this, just don't post here anymore, k?
> 
> Even this post it spam.



Although I agree post count should be kept down, this is not your thread, you dont do sigs or avis here, so dont tell people whether they can or cannot post somewhere. Its nice to have a little bit of chit chat and some feedback on what others think.

I think all of U just need to chill a bit, its just a sig shop not a military establishment.

Have fun and Request Lots


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't make me a sig-I'm getting it done elsewhere.....


----------



## Zaraki (Apr 29, 2006)

TenShikami said:
			
		

> Don't make me a sig-I'm getting it done elsewhere.....



Sorry Dude, was getting round to you but Ive been busy, hope you get a nice one from wherever you request it...


----------



## TenShikami (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks, I would have kept my request here up if someone had aknowledged it though. But anyways, I'm glad someone was going to do it, I don't feel completely ignored.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

ZarakiAlthough I agree post count should be kept down said:
			
		

> Actually, I do take requests XD
> 
> 
> peK and Yoshitsune even said about 5 pages back for everyone to stop spamming, just say thnx for the sig and leave.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Well thanks, its nice to see how people think. There are other people helping here and if you dont have anything nice to say then I suggest you say nothing at all, as that post was as good as a flame at anyone else not listed there who helps out.
> 
> Have some respect for the rest of us even if you dont think we're any good at what we do.
> 
> ...



Zaraki I didnt say you werent any good havent seen that much of your work. Didnt mean to disrespect you. If I see more of your work and it's good than I'll say that your good
(No more Spam From Me peace)


----------



## Sublime (Apr 29, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> Request: Signature and avatar
> Text: 'Sublime'
> Size: Any
> Style: Whatever you think best fits the stock
> ...



Re-post. No rush though.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 29, 2006)

@ sublime



+ pink lee + 



Hmm ...


----------



## chauronity (Apr 29, 2006)

@ pulp fiction





-- rehost/reupload
-- credit


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! Your work is Kickass Saves,Credit, Reps. But what about the avy?


----------



## chauronity (Apr 29, 2006)

Ah, forgot ^^' 
I'll do it now ... expect em done in 10 mins or so.

and btw, which of those you prefer?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> Ah, forgot ^^'
> I'll do it now ... expect em done in 10 mins or so.
> 
> and btw, which of those you prefer?



I perfer the 2nd one and thanks for the avy


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Apr 30, 2006)

Type: Signature
Size: Any (Preferably bigger then H150xW450)
Text: Any


Either stock is fine


----------



## Sublime (Apr 30, 2006)

Holy guacamole! Thank you for the amazing sigs Chauronity.


----------



## Mulatto (Apr 30, 2006)

Requesting a sig done by Chauronity.

Stock: Mame
Text: 'Mulatto'
Size: 385x120
Style: Whatever fits

Thanks in advance


----------



## NecroAngel (May 1, 2006)

Signature / Avatar to match request for Chauronity_(Not sure if it's really allowed to specify who you want the request done by, however I really like Chauronity's style)_


*Size*: 400x100 _(Or whatever you feel fits the signature best)_
*Text*: NecroAngel
*Stock*: Link
_(I have no idea how much of the stock would look best... if you made it smaller so you could fit the majority of his body in, would it look terrible? In any case do what you think looks best, perhaps from the neck and upwards including the upper arm?)_

Other notes: I realise this place is busy and you have tons of requests already, however this won't be a problem as I'm patient and can wait as long as necessary. So yeah, no rush... take your time making it awesome  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Requesting similar signature as another one I have because I think it'd be interesting to see it in Chauronity's style.


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

Signature and Avatar request for Chauronity if that's okay, love the work by him/her.

Size: Avatar 150x150, sig whatever fits aslong as it's not too small.

Text: ''Aman'' somewhere on the sig and a slogan (on the sig) that fits with Yamato and Sai for example about Yamato suspecting Sai of doing something, or whatever good slogan you can think of, if you can't think of one, skip it. 

Stocks:





If you find other stocks you wanna use, that's okay. About the Avatar, only the Yamato stock needs to be shown there and if it looks good (not a must at all, whatever fits) you could put ''Aman'' somewhere there, but only the Yamato stock is a must (Shodai shouldn't be in it). On the signature, it should have both those stocks, only Yamato and Sai need to be shown, the bg of the stocks can be left out, put the slogan I mentioned somewhere, and ''Aman''. The Sai stock may look weird, if it does and only if, I wouldn't mind if you found a better stock.

Thanks in advance. : )

Btw, the colourer is a friend of mine, so I'm allowed to use those stocks.

EDIT: Two more Sai stocks for the sig, choose the one that fits the best according to you, or if you want more than one stock, whatever you want. Even if it's not exactly like I said if it looks good it's great.


----------



## Zaraki (May 1, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> @ NecroAngel -



I thought maybe U missed it


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> Signature / Avatar to match request for Chauronity_(Not sure if it's really allowed to specify who you want the request done by, however I really like Chauronity's style)_
> 
> 
> *Size*: 400x100 _(Or whatever you feel fits the signature best)_
> ...



If you have already gotten your request fulfilled don't ask another to redo it. 

At least not in the thread.

Cause the GFX'er probably worked hard on your request.

Ask him per PM or something.


----------



## Chiru (May 1, 2006)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Chauronity GFX-sama was nice enough to make me a beautiful Sai avatar. But then I realized... If I want a Sai theme, then I'll need a Sai signature. I was tempted to just mug Bass-san of his, but decided agaisnt it. Hence why I am here. I need someone to make me a simple, yet lovely (well...I'd like it more if it were lovely than craptastic, but I guess either would suffice) Sai sig. I would like this stock to be used:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just re-posting/quoting in case it was missed.


----------



## NecroAngel (May 1, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> I thought maybe U missed it



Nah, I saw it. It's good. I just really love that Jin stock and would like to see it in Chauronity's style aswell if that's alright. Thanks Zaraki.



			
				GhosT said:
			
		

> If you have already gotten your request fulfilled don't ask another to redo it.
> 
> At least not in the thread.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I know. The request isn't asking for Chauronity to "re-do" it, the stock is different than what Zaraki used(although very similar), if I sent Chauronity a PM to do it I'd expect them to get angry because I didn't bother posting it in the thread or something.

I followed the rules on the front page(it's both 30 posts and 1 week after my last request) so if I'm not allowed to use the stock I'll glady edit that request or re-post it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> Nah, I saw it. It's good. I just really love that Jin stock and would like to see it in Chauronity's style aswell if that's alright. Thanks Zaraki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the same stock and this is a redo.

plz PM chauronity or wear the one already made for you.

Zaraki has already made one for you, and you should be thankful he made it.


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2006)

F.A.Q: *I didn't like the outcome of my signature, what do I do?*
If it is the artist who have done something wrong, such as wrong size/colors etc then those you had requested, then feel free to re-request but if the artist has fulfilled all your requirements and you still didn't like it..then too bad.

Extremly respectless...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 2, 2006)

pek, I noticed you hang around here.  Are you taking any requests at the moment?  I loved the work that you did with the Naruto signature that I used before.  If you are taking a break, I can wait until you come back since I don't really need the request done at an exact moment.


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2006)

Depends on Photoshop, if it starts bitching (closing, freezing, which it does often) then I won't be able to do it but post ahead and I'll see if I can get it working.


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2006)

You can take a look at my request too if you want to.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 2, 2006)

Hello. Yes, I would like a sig done for me. 

Stock(s): Link removed You think that's bad?


Text will read "Rise Above".

Also, could you make a Avatar out of it as well?


----------



## chauronity (May 2, 2006)

-_ ghost and mulatto requests done _

++++

Ah, so many requests from me. Well.. unfortunately i cant do em all, so use the other artists of this thread too, Zaraki, Yoshitsune, peK perhaps, Yondaime, and the rest who just are in there. OR, prepare to wait far longer time than just a few days ^^' 

And i will remind right to select what i do and what i dont, if the stock seems to be in the need of cleaning or something is just annoying me like heaps, i wont do it  - that's the deal, and you have to cope with it ^^' 

So, busy -> make open request (totally preferred!) 
Can wait -> feel free to post em and we'll see what we can do. 

@ necroangel 

- 30 posts before you can make another request, come back later. ^^'


----------



## Zaraki (May 2, 2006)

@ Renton Thurston - 

Hey Dude, sorry its been so long. I took my time as I love Eureka Seven and wanted to make you a nice sig. Hope its the right style / Colour text etc:-



Can make a matching avi if you would like one...

Sorry to the rest of yo but Im pooped and so Im going to go to bed, I'll be back tomorrow though !!!

@ Necro Angel - Sorry the sig didnt turn out as U wanted, it might have been better to put that you wanted it in Chau's style when ya posted it originally, that way I either could have had a stab at it or left it for the master  anywho, see you in a week or so, maybe you'll let me have another go with a more specific brief..... Cheers

Z Out


----------



## chauronity (May 2, 2006)

Very good job with the request there ^  (=


----------



## Ikari Shinji (May 2, 2006)

WOW THNX Zaraki, sexiest thing I ever seen!
Umm I guess you can make me a ava if you want, but I don't have to have one


----------



## Zaraki (May 2, 2006)

Cheers Chauronity, means alot coming from you!! Love your sigs...

...Do I sound like a fan girl ?? lol...

Odd cos last I checked I was male.. Oh well..

Anyway, trying to lift my standard and keep up with the changes in trends, tis a steep learning curve  Anywho Im off to bed so take care all, will see you tomorrow 

Z Out (Take 2)

@ Renton Thurston :-

Heres the matching avi if ya wanna use it -


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 2, 2006)

Could you please avy(150x150) and sig this

for the sig show the whole body of Link with a bg you see fit and the text "Link: the hero of time" and "D-T"

thankies in advance


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 2, 2006)

peK, here is my request, if Photoshop works for you.

*Signature:*
1) *Size:* Any size that fits. 
2) *Text:* Hokage Naruto(somewhere) and any additiontal text that you think would work well with Kenpachi is fine with me.
3) *Stock:*






I posted multiple stocks to make it easier for you to make a signature since one stock might work well with your style, whatever stock you use I will be fine with it since I love these fanarts.  If you know any better fanart that would make Kenpachi look even more cooler, please use it.

Could you make me another signature, similar to this one you made awhile ago:   watch this if you are not a fan of Bush's regime.

Take your time, I can wait.


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 3, 2006)

Can u please make a sig of the sauke blowning fire it really an animation but can u try any picture will so pm to answer


----------



## All Things Evil (May 3, 2006)

S_Rank said:
			
		

> Ok I am looking to have an undead themed sig and avy combo.
> 
> Text: S_Rank anywhere it looks good
> Size: average, I don't want anything too little
> ...



No Rush...but I would like it eventually...


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

@ deetee









v3 = original and the best imo



@ lord of fire

- read the 1st post 
-- find the pics
--- request properly 
---- come back later ^^


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Chauronity, am I included in the requests you won't do? I don't mind, just tell me if I am so I can ask someone else then.


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

@ S_RANK:
-Here's your ava



And no no, this doesnt make me obliged to do the sig too, others can do it if they want XD

@ aman; 
- well, honestly .. i'm not sure (=perhaps). 
Depends on what kind of style you want / prefer ...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 3, 2006)

Uh, I wanted to make some changes to my request, but I didn't know if anyone would notice, So:

Hello. Yes, I would like a sig done for me.

Stock(s): 



Text will read: Top-"Who Needs Love", Bottom-"When You've Got A Gun", in a font kind of like the text on the 3rd picture.

Also, could you make a Avatar out of it as well?


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

I prefer your style.  The one you made for Kyuubi Naruto for example was awesome, and for example, you don't even need to use a Sai stock, I've seen your work and it's awesome anyway, so I trust you that even if you don't do it exactly like I said it'll be awesome in the end.


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

@ Aman



Well, it's a tad different than KN's stuff but again, slightly similar to my current ... i hope it's ok ^^


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

It's awesome! I can't add it until tommorow but it's awesome! Reps!  Btw, the best one I've had ever. 

Do you have time to do the sig request too?


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

Hmm actually i might have, but  it kinda depends ... if i cant do it today, i'll do it tomorrow .. but i'll try to do something i think ^^


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Thanks a lot! It seriously looks awesome! Forgot to rep but I've done it now.


----------



## Gambitz (May 3, 2006)

hello So if u have any time to spare could u make me 2 new sig and avys:

*1st:*



*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are*:the one i posted above with gai touching kureni's boobies lol as my sig and avy please. (please dont include kureni's ass crack or gai's boner and could u get rid of the writing  on it please.)

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are*thing dark just light colours

*The Size I want is:*big sig and big avy

*The Theme I want is:*doesent matter

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:*on the sig *drunken master* on the avy *dm*

*2nd:*

 and  

*The Picture/Pictures I want in my sigs are*:could u some how include 2 of these pics into one big sig and avy

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig are*:light colours as well like baby blue

*The Size I want is:*big siggy and avatar

*The Theme I want is:*doesent maatter

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:*on the sig *drunken master* on the avy *dm*

if you could please do these 2 requesets i would be gratefull please.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 3, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ deetee
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks they all look great =] =]


----------



## Chiru (May 3, 2006)

I feel bad because I keep asking, but could someone at least acknowledge my post... Just say: "No" or "Sorry, it'll take a week"....anything...


----------



## chauronity (May 3, 2006)

^ 

i'd do that, but since the stock is very tall in heigh, it's hard to get fitted into any form of sig ... so it's very hard to work with. Even if it's as cool as it is  
So, perhaps you should try on supplying some manga sheets too and we'll see what we can do - it's not a difference for me to use stuff manga too, as long as theyre very hq, since i dont like cleaning that manga =) 

And since i'm not around my gfx-pc atm so i cant start to work on it immediately -- have to do later today no matter what


----------



## Chiru (May 3, 2006)

^ Thank you Chauronity. No rush at all. I'll try getting some good manga scans ASAP. ^_^

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: _Large Images_ 










I love both pictures of him in the first one. Just...umm...whenever you have some extra time. If those two pictures won't work I can find some more. ^_^ Also, if you could keep the red, black, grey, and white color scheme from the avy, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

Chauronity, sorry, I just wanna tell you that I didn't add the avy yet because it wouldn't fit without my sig.


----------



## All Things Evil (May 4, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ S_RANK:
> -Here's your ava
> 
> 
> ...



Well thanks for making the avy anyway.Now all I need is for someone to make a sig that matches.Anyone game?...anyone?


----------



## Gambitz (May 4, 2006)

you guys forgot about me .


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

^They have a lot of requests here, unless it has been pages and pages since you requested it or they finished ppl that were after you, you should just wait. Otherwise just quote your post and say that it's just a reminder, they got enough stress as it is.


----------



## chauronity (May 4, 2006)

@Aman; 











@ drunk master; 

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 4, 2006)

aw chauron beats me to every request...
I'd do Chiru or drunken's but I think you planned on them?


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

Omg.

Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Chauronity! 

Yoshi, just do some requests and you'll gain respect.


What's the difference between those though?

Nvm, lol.

EDIT2: 

Could you change the avy a bit though so that it fits more to the sig? If you have time.


----------



## chauronity (May 4, 2006)

@chiruchiru <- yoshi, i did hers cos she already asked me via pm for .. week ago or so 





Typo is random <.< 
Theyre almost the same XD
But match the avie i think, even if the sig has more "depth" innit ... 

@yoshitsune

- drunken master and the following ones atleast are yours 
As much as you just want to take, really ^^;; 

+edit+

AH! And if you care, take the S_Rank's too. 

@aman

Well, i can always mold a new ava based on that sig .. but correcting the ava to look *exactly* the same .. is pretty hard. :S 
Cos there has been used all kind of filters and all, so colors are always a bit different (unless theyre very monochrome) 

And no problem ^^

+edit+


----------



## Yondy (May 4, 2006)

..hmm... this sucks. I have a request, but it's the same Sai stock that Aman has, but they will be a bunch of other pics in the request, but... bleh, I'll post my request now, and if I should get a different Sai stock I will. 

Request for Chauronity! ^^

*Stocks -*

Stock 1

Stock 2

Two Stocks above coloured by Batanga. 

O, and if the second Sai stock doesen't work, or doesen't go well with the sig, feel free to take it out ^^

Stock 3 (also coloured by Batanga)

Stock 4 (Coloured and drawn by 2fear (A DA))

If the 4th stock doesen't go well, you can take it out as well ^^

*Text -*

Not sure, something like two sides will collide? :S

So, your choice I guess.

*Size-* Whatever works 

Thanks!


EDIT -

Is it possible to get a style simalir to Shiru's sig?


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 4, 2006)

sorry about spamming but here stock


----------



## chauronity (May 4, 2006)

^
It's ok, no big deal
But when posting requests, use the EDIT (  ) rather than posting a new all the time ^^ 

+++++

*People; when you're requesting, remember to:*

*1*-- Tell what you want to be done, describe your vision
*2*-- Supply the stock picture(s), host em to imageshack.us as you have supplied 
*3*-- QUOTES! What texts you want into it.
*4*-- Let us know the size and dimensions if it's important for you
*5*-- What kind of style if it's important
*6*-- Colors, details, everything like that, if it's important


----------



## Zaraki (May 4, 2006)

Hey,

@ Hokage Naruto, had a crack at your, but not too sure about it, kinda lost my way, may have another go at the weekend...




To reiterate what chau said ^^ His first point really is important, give us a vision of what U want. Not just like you other ones or like Peks, chaus whatever.

Tell us the color, what it is you like about the stock, how much you would like shown, and what sort of feel you want... Airy fiery, light, dark, misty, gloomy, grungy etc etc

It makes it easier for us to make a start, and to produce something that is more suited to you!!

TY Z out


----------



## Chiru (May 4, 2006)

Thank you so much Chauronity! I love it! *runs off to upload it*


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2006)

ok I'll do drunken master's request, I think Chauron is doing Lord's


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 5, 2006)

hey did u get my request man pm if so or not


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 5, 2006)

Well, I wish I could do this myself, but I don't know how to animate stuff.
So, can someone please take it upon themselves to do it for me. 

The sig consist of the following images, I'm going to put forth below, which should follow each other in that order. There's also words in it, whose color I've specified, however, not the font. So please choose something that looks cool when you and if you do it. 

Also, would it all be possible to have this all done at around this size? 
-------------------

This is the First image.


Second, can the words "This is my woman!" appear, written in light blue on the above image.

Third, can sig become all black, like this  and then have the words, "If you look at her..." be written across in light blue.. 

Fourth, following that, can this gif appear, 

Fifth, can the face from this image appear , except can the Words be "Your already dead" and can they be in red.

Sixth, can the sig turn all red, or have some kind of effect where it looks like everything has become all bloody. 

Seventh can the words "Hokuto Shin-ken" appear, and look as thou it was written in blood.
----

Anyway, if someone decides to do this... OMG I give you a huge thank you. Seriously, I know this request isn't small, and maybe kind of weird, but OMG, this sig would be perfect. No! beyond perfect! This sig would be an extension of my soul!:amazed Seriously.


----------



## Aman (May 5, 2006)

You're the BEST!


----------



## chauronity (May 5, 2006)

@yondi







Weird eh! 
Put the sharingan to that sasuke @ 1st and then  blended it w/ that coloring...

@ aman

No problem =3

@ yoshitsune

Well if you just can, do that one too. Since i gotta do this one assignment of mine ... so .. it'd really be helpful and all if you cared to do that LoF's one too


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

OMFG IT'S BRILLIANT!!!

Repz + Credits + uber amazing spazgasm!!!!!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 5, 2006)

Zaraki said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> @ Hokage Naruto, had a crack at your, but not too sure about it, kinda lost my way, may have another go at the weekend...
> 
> ...



 .:reps:.

Thanks a lot for the sig.

Though, I thought I did an okay job explaining.  I gave several stocks able to be used for a bit of freedom to work with and I told what the sig should be like, like the example one I posted except with a blue color and maybe I should've added some more stuff.  Sorry for the bad explaination.

I love it.  Maybe, I'll request some more with the different stocks later on, unless some of you are bored.


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

Darn, forgot to ask, is it possible to have any avy to go with it Chauron? It's okay if it's not. 

I'll be a senior member by Sunday, co can it be 150X150? 

Text - Protecting One's Bonds.



(Same style as my sig though )


----------



## chauronity (May 5, 2006)

Well he's one with the sig texts if it's ok ^^;;


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

Heck yes it's okay! xD

Thanks once again!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 5, 2006)

OMFG Thats Awesome Yondy............

Great Work Chauronity!!!


----------



## Zaraki (May 5, 2006)

Another success for Chauron, nice colours, really brought it to life!!


----------



## Gambitz (May 5, 2006)

nice avy and sig yon and good job Chauronity it looks sick


----------



## Yondy (May 5, 2006)

Lol, I think we can all agree that it's uber awesome. 

Hehe, spam.


----------



## Gambitz (May 5, 2006)

yah its pretty nice i hope when mine is done its looks just as awsome


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2006)

Drunken master: Did first request, as it's one request per week...

I had fun with this one, rep if you like~


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 5, 2006)

Yo Im going to start neging people for spam like in the past so quit Ive kept this area out of spam for a while in the past and Im starting again now if you ignore this you die.  

I'll quit Spaming Warning people and I'll leave


----------



## CrewPrimaL (May 6, 2006)

Can anyone help me....

I want a sig that will "fit" the name "SandRocK"....

Sorry but i don't have any stock image that will fit the name SandRock... 

And I can decide what will be the best image for it.... 

And please put "SandRock" somewhere on that sig.... 

Also Put the theme "From The Red Sands" Make it Small "But Can be read", under the name SandRocK....

I want it unique, cool, & expertly made... 

Hope you can help me guys.... 

Dimension: 572 x 145.......

Thx...


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

wow that looks awsome Yoshitsune thanks your the best ill give u reps thanks for doing me first request

ps~thanks oh if its not to much trouble can u make this avy 150 x 150 please


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2006)

Sorry that the image is not in colour, if you could make a signature and avatar on this picture i would be grateful.





If you are able to make this could you make the naruto picture the avatar, with both naruto and picture being a signature. 

Colours i wouldnt mind are blue, purple or yellow. Though you probably know more so go with what you feel looks cool.

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## sasuke4 (May 6, 2006)

hi ppl!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I requested a sig a while back, and I haven't seen it.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 6, 2006)

Grinder said:
			
		

> Yeah, I requested a sig a while back, and I haven't seen it.



find one good stock and i'll do it.

I hate multiple stocks.

plus, the stocks you wanted are hard to cut.


----------



## White Fox (May 6, 2006)

Can somone please make me a sig and avy with this...



Size: is about the size of my current sig...
Writting:lacus clyne


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2006)

ok white fox, i'll do it, though give me till tomorrow though -busy day today- 

ppl, please don't start conversations here on sigs, it's all nice to comment on ppl's sigs, but then it racks up and we lose ppl's requests, so be kind and lay off the convos


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Sorry that the image is not in colour, if you could make a signature and avatar on this picture i would be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here!

I couldn't work with the Sasuke image so i just used Naruto, but i hope you like it. If not then plz ask some other GFX'er to do it 

anyway :


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2006)

Thanks, ghost, rep for the work.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 6, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Thanks, ghost, rep for the work.



no problem man


----------



## Notaku (May 6, 2006)

Request for sig and ava



			
				Sig said:
			
		

> STOCK
> Size:400x115
> colours: Darkgreen Black(not to much though) maybe a lil bit lightgreen
> or just make the colours fit with the stock
> text: Deadly Beauty , Notaku



just make the ava match the sig
tnx!


----------



## Zaraki (May 6, 2006)

@Notaku

Hope Its okay -


----------



## Notaku (May 6, 2006)

cool thnx
but whats the diff between the 2

Edit: o lolz It rockz THnx


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

i was wondering if some could do the second request i made awhile back please


----------



## Zaraki (May 6, 2006)

Dude, U heard Yoshi come back in a week, rules are rules


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

^oh ok sorry didint read the rules.....but can u or Yoshi or anyone make my avy 150 x 150 please..


----------



## Uchiha_Kisame (May 7, 2006)

I was wundering if ne1 could make a Hoshigaki Kisame sig for me? I want a pic of him and it says " Hoshigaki Kisame, The Akatsuki Shark ", i just want a simple Kisame pic


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 7, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> ^oh ok sorry didint read the rules.....but can u or Yoshi or anyone make my avy 150 x 150 please..



wait for a week like everyone else.



			
				Uchiha_Kisame said:
			
		

> was wundering if ne1 could make a Hoshigaki Kisame sig for me? I want a pic of him and it says " Hoshigaki Kisame, The Akatsuki Shark ", i just want a simple Kisame pic



Meet the requirements before you post a request.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 7, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> Can somone please make me a sig and avy with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you like it and if you do, give credit


----------



## White Fox (May 7, 2006)

Thx A lot ...Reps*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 7, 2006)

Hey this is my first time requesting here, I like your guys work alot..Im looking for a Sig and Avy..

*Stock:* 



*Colors:*
Something Dark And Eerie but as for specific colors ill let you guys choose

*Text*
Vengeance

*Size* For the Sig and Avy Make it any Size you guys feel is good...BUt for the Avy as big as possible..Also the length and width to be a good size..

Thanks SO Much in advance for this I cant wait to see it...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 8, 2006)

Itadakimasu08 said:
			
		

> Hey this is my first time requesting here, I like your guys work alot..Im looking for a Sig and Avy..
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



hope this is to your liking


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 8, 2006)

Think I could have 2 people work on it for me!

Yoshitsune and some other GHX master!

That'd be smexy!


----------



## chauronity (May 8, 2006)

^ not gonna work, one artist will do it and that's that ^^


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 8, 2006)

Sorry, Sorry, just thought I'd ask...

Don't kill me!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 8, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> hope this is to your liking



Thanks so much


----------



## Mannequin (May 8, 2006)

I would like a sig with this picture in it.. I like how this bankotsu signature was done with the black and white and then the coloring of the eyes. Could you please make the eyes a greenish blue color. I would like any backround but the main color to be blue sine blues my favorite color. I would also like text saying: Even if you hold a sword over my heart I will not give up.
Thanks =).


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Signature Request



Next time, if you _don't_ want someone to make you a sig, then just request someone you do want to make it for ya


----------



## Drama (May 9, 2006)

My first time going and posting here and i have seen some really great sigs made, like seriously, by Ghost, Yoshitsune and Zaraki and thats just a few. and as you can see i have none, so i was wondering for anyone who wants to help me out with a sig and avy here it is. 

Signature
Stock:

size - 400x150
Colors - dark or what ever that would look good. lol.
Text - SNOWMAN 
Text 2 - I will not show emotions 


Avatar 
Stock - Same as sig
Size - 150x150
Text - iced out snowman 
Text 2 - Sai
Color - Same as sig

Anyone who wants to volunteer feel free to do so. and THANK YOU. 
It will be GREATLY appreciated ! ! LOL.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2006)

Doing it


----------



## Drama (May 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Doing it


 
One you did for Bankotsu is awesome.
cant wait for mine. take your time. and thanks.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Next time, if you _don't_ want someone to make you a sig, then just request someone you do want to make it for ya



Oh, I wanted you to make it, I just wanted more than one version, so that way I could rotate between sigs. Trust me, after the first sig you made me, I realized that you own! Just wanted variety...

Btw, you once again own! I love it! Thx! Thx Again! Thx once more!


----------



## Gambitz (May 9, 2006)

well its been almost a week and iv made more then 30 posts.. 

so i have a request plesae for a siggy and avy



*The Picture/Pictures I want in my avy and sigs are:*the one i posted above with lee oh and could u make the avy into a slide show avy using the pic i gave u please oh and if u want u can make the siggy into one as well. 

*The Color/Colors I want in my sig and avy are:*anything

*The Size I want is:*400 x 200 for the siggy and for the avy can i have it 150 x 150

*The Theme I want is:*anything

*I Want the text in my sig to Read:**dm* on the avy *drunken master *on the siggy and somewere could u write *Konoha's Noble Drunk Beast*

so can some one do my request pretty please....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> well its been almost a week and iv made more then 30 posts..



Dude, are you serious? 
You just got your last sig on May 6, it's May 9, hardly less than a week, hardly.
This isn't just to you, but to everyone else:

Why request so many sigs in a short amount of time? Even 1 week is short to have a sig....*

*please don't respond, as it will be considered spam, just think about it

I'll make you your sig, don't worry  , it'll just be done when 1 week turns into 1 week


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2006)

*snowman *-
Hope you like, rep if you do


----------



## Drama (May 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> *snowman *-
> Hope you like, rep if you do



hahaha wow. right on time i just got home too. and u just posted it. 
MAN its worth the WAIT. Exellent job.
REP for sure. Thanks again.

but why cant i see my sig in this thread? thats so wierd. every where else its visible.


----------



## Mannequin (May 10, 2006)

HyugaNeji09 said:
			
		

> I would like a sig with this picture in it.[/URL][/COLOR]


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

type:Avator
size:150x150
stock: This link is closest to vegitos post 

i hope this stock'll do


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> type:Avator
> size:150x150
> stock: Zelda
> 
> i hope this stock'll do



Here you go.

Hope you like it


----------



## Freija (May 10, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> Hope you like it


im soooooo gonna rep you...... in 24 hours 


thanks anyway 


edit wait, i could rep you now apparently XD


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:
			
		

> im soooooo gonna rep you...... in 24 hours
> 
> 
> thanks anyway
> ...




No problem man 

And swing by anytime you want to and request something  

*As long as it's been one week *


----------



## Countach (May 10, 2006)

a Sig and Ava for Chauronity.
Stock: 
please make the ava as big as possible with your classic cut frame style.

and on the sig try to get as much of the armour in as possible, like his hands, and make a nice light and dark contrast in the backround.
thx in advance

text: God of War or Destiny in realy fancy letters


----------



## Mannequin (May 10, 2006)

Not trying to be rude but did you guys miss my post?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 10, 2006)

HyugaNeji09 said:
			
		

> Not trying to be rude but did you guys miss my post?



find a better stock and i'll do it. I tried making a sig with that, but the angle of the stock went all wrong imo.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 10, 2006)

*Avatar/Sig Request For Chauronity Or GhosT*

Ok heres my weekly Sig change
I Have'nt made a request for GhosT (Your work is great) So im gonna ask for a request from you or Chauronity





*Size:* 400 x 110

*Text:* Kingdom Hearts

Make sure that Both Sora and Riku are in the sig and btw make it kickass


----------



## Mannequin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, ill try again

Stock:here
Color: Blue, but if you think another color will fit better be my guest
Text: Account name 
Size: Whatever standard size is  

Avatar: Relatively the same as the signature.
Thanks


----------



## chauronity (May 11, 2006)

@countach


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 11, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Ok heres my weekly Sig change
> I Have'nt made a request for GhosT (Your work is great) So im gonna ask for a request from you or Chauronity
> 
> Make sure that Both Sora and Riku are in the sig and btw make it kickass



Thank you for your kind words. 

And here is your sig. 

Didn't know if you wanted a avatar or not so i made one anyway.











			
				HyugaNeji09 said:
			
		

> Ok, ill try again
> 
> Stock:Temari and Gaara playing ball
> Color: Blue, but if you think another color will fit better be my guest
> ...



Here is your sig.

Sorry for the long wait.

Made 2 versions of colros for you, so you can choose whichever you wanna use


----------



## Mannequin (May 11, 2006)

=) Thankyou, looks great im gonnna choose the first one.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 11, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> And here is your sig.
> 
> ...



Thanks looks very kickass *Reps*


----------



## Countach (May 11, 2006)

a Sig and Ava for Chauronity.
Stock: 
please make the ava as big as possible with your classic cut frame style.

and on the sig try to get as much of the armour in as possible, like his hands, and make a nice light and dark contrast in the backround.
thx in advance

text: God of War or Destiny in realy fancy letters
__________________


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 11, 2006)

I have 30 more posts and I even read the post Yoshi made. But I request a sig with Rasengan sig Yoshitsune made me. And can Yoshitsune do this? 

Signature Request
Stock: here or if you know of a good Squirtle Squad image by some random chance, you can use that! 
Size: 400x110
Colors: Blue, Light Blue, Dark Blue, watery colors, whatever will make the sig hawt stuff again!
Text: The Squirtle Squad
Text 2: Bankotsu the Great (Smaller corner text!)
Text 3: We gets the girls nice and wet!
Style: The same style as the sig you just made me. I want them to look like a team, lol! 

Thx a bunch once again! I love your work!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 12, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> I have 30 more posts and I even read the post Yoshi made. But I request a sig with Rasengan sig Yoshitsune made me. And can Yoshitsune do this?
> 
> Signature Request
> Stock: here or if you know of a good Squirtle Squad image by some random chance, you can use that!
> ...




you got a sig 3-4 days ago!!!

Everybody has to wait a week before having request again.



			
				countach882003 said:
			
		

> a Sig and Ava for Chauronity.
> Stock:
> please make the ava as big as possible with your classic cut frame style.
> 
> ...




chauroniy has already made you your sig. scroll back a page.


----------



## Rori (May 12, 2006)

I would like an *Avatar* and *Tag* please. (:

*Avatar*
*Stock:*
*Size:* 120x120
*Text:* Someday


*Sig*
*Stock:*
*Size:* 400x120
*Text:* Someday we'll see

I think thats it. If you can't do it, just let me know. ^______^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

KyuubiSpirit said:
			
		

> I would like an *Avatar* and *Tag* please. (:



Doing it


----------



## Gambitz (May 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'll make you your sig, don't worry  , it'll just be done when 1 week turns into 1 week


well it's been over a week so can you or anyone else do my request please on page 168 please


----------



## Aman (May 12, 2006)

Sorry if you guys think I requested again too fast, I can wait if you'd like, it's just that I need a Sasuke theme now that he just showed, sorry if it's stressing you. Btw, this time I don't mind who does the request, as long as you feel like you can do it. 

Size: Whatever size fits, I trust ya. 
Avatar Size: 150x150

I have the permission to use the stock. 





Other: On the sig I'd like it to say ''I don't lack hatred anymore'' or something like that. And ''Aman'' should be somewhere on the sig. Cut the stock where Sasuke shows his back and put that on the right, then the new Sasuke on the left, and then put ''I don't like hatred anymore'' there, at least that's my idea, I don't mind if you come up with something yourself. 

Thanks!


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @countach



You are my hero, i am in complete debt to you.  They are amazing, i did not see it yesterday because my computer was not working.

yet again thank you.
if you need any pics of cars just ask.


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 12, 2006)

i) Size (optional)as long as it big enough
2) Text (optional)KeyBlade Master kingdomhearts2
3) Stock (manditory

thank u for doing this

pm when ure done or have questions


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> well it's been over a week so can you or anyone else do my request please on page 168 please



Didn't I say I'd do it?  
Tomorrow is a week by records

*Lord of Fire: *
Do you have a better stock ? or do you want the keyblades to be the focus?


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 12, 2006)

the keyblades to be main focus if u can find a image or stock of all the keyblacks please do
pm me when done i'm out


----------



## LBFanGirl (May 12, 2006)

I have a request, hopefully Chauronity could do it. ^^

Sig Size: Optional.
Picture --  [Shinsen-Subs]_Blood+_29_[17539E35].avi
Color Theme -- Optional.
Text -- Mysterious Female Prodigy
Avatar Size: 100 x 100 or 125 x 125

Edit: Opps, sorry, nevermind just read the requirment.


----------



## White Fox (May 12, 2006)

I had the same request as you did Lbfangirl...


----------



## LBFanGirl (May 12, 2006)

Nice...i like it lol ^^ Lucky You Fox-- 30 post seems so far away.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

KyuubiSpirit said:
			
		

> I would like



Hope you like 




Lord:
Hope it was what you were looking for...?


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 13, 2006)

So can mine be worked on after a week? I apologize for not following that rule. Won't happen again.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

Yes, you guys have to wait a week and have 30 more posts to request another sig, so even if you post 30 posts and it's not a week yet, you can't request it, it's not fair to others. And if it's been a week, but you don't have 30 more posts, then you can't either.

Also, any post that isn't a request or a pick-up "thank you" etc. post, is considered spamming, so let's avoid this  This is spam too in a sense, but it's informal spam...

Bankotsu, i'll do yours when it's a week.


----------



## White Fox (May 13, 2006)

I have a queston?
What the hell does this mean?

(This BMP image has the incorrect file extension.)

Id really like if somone explained


----------



## chauronity (May 13, 2006)

^ it means that the image has the wrong filetype that doesnt  match with the *b*it*m*a*p*'s standard types... 
Shouldnt be a problem unless you cant view it properly.


----------



## White Fox (May 13, 2006)

It turns out I cant view it..but I uploaded it to imageshack and thats were I only can littery view it...


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Anyone inspired to do my request? Or does it seem to complicated, I can get more stuff.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

I'll do yours Aman
and I'm doing drunken master's too, if he still wants it...


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Thanks.  And if you have any better idea do it aslong as the post timeskip Sasuke is in it.


----------



## chauronity (May 13, 2006)

@ whitefox

Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass
Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass

Should work now


----------



## White Fox (May 13, 2006)

Thx A lot...


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 13, 2006)

Stock -


Color - dark red, grey and black.

Size - 500 x 180.

Text - "Akatsuki owns your ass."


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

You'll need 30 posts before you can request.


----------



## Rori (May 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Hope you like



TY! Yoshitsune. I love it. <3

Thanks again.


----------



## Vile.47 (May 13, 2006)

My first request here! It's for sig and avy.

Size: 350x100(sig) 150x150(avy)
Stock: 
Color Theme: Bluish, not too dark tho. His hair color has to stay. 
Text: I'm home.

Can you do rounded borders? If you can, I want my sig and avy rounded. If you can't, you can just do it the normal way. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2006)

Hi! 

Avy and Sig request please . If you don't mind 

Stocks: This is for avatar 

and this is for sig


Sizes: 150 x 150 for avy
Hmm i'm not sure what size for sig. Can you try and make it so team 7 fits on?

Colours: Whatever looks best
Text: Cartoon, on both.

Much appreciated!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 13, 2006)

Can I get borders around this avy and sig?

I already got permission to use by metal


----------



## Gambitz (May 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'll do yours Aman
> and I'm doing drunken master's too, if he still wants it...


of course i still want it oh take your time aswell i dont want the qualtly looking bad


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 13, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Can I get borders around this avy and sig?
> 
> I already got permission to use by metal



like this


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 13, 2006)

Yup Just Like that THNX A LOT PULP!!!


----------



## Cero (May 13, 2006)

Well im back to stay at NF and ive wanted to get a new sig and avy for quite some time. So here is my request, i hope it can be done quickly and thank you!:

Sig & Avy Please ~

Size: The sig can be any size you like and the avy please 125x125
Text: On the signature, please put the following: RagingNinja and somewhere else put: Final Fantasy Versus XIII or just the logo
Stock: 

Other: If you can after the picture, it fades into this one:


And for the avatar to be on the first picture

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2006)

Cartoon:

Ava:



Sig:


I didn't really knew what to do with the sig...


----------



## Neji (May 13, 2006)

sig request for Chauronity..



size: uhhm basic sig size
Text: "We Meet Again"

uhhm thats basically it, just make it loook really cool


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> Cartoon:
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...



Wow thanks alot!

There great!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2006)

I'll do yours Sonata and Raging right after I do Aman's and Drunken's.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Reposting.





			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Sorry if you guys think I requested again too fast, I can wait if you'd like, it's just that I need a Sasuke theme now that he just showed, sorry if it's stressing you. Btw, this time I don't mind who does the request, as long as you feel like you can do it.
> 
> Size: Whatever size fits, I trust ya.
> Avatar Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Sorry if you guys think I requested again too fast, I can wait if you'd like, it's just that I need a Sasuke theme now that he just showed, sorry if it's stressing you. Btw, this time I don't mind who does the request, as long as you feel like you can do it.
> 
> Size: Whatever size fits, I trust ya.
> Avatar Size: 150x150
> ...



Here it is.

Hope you like it


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Lol, it was kinda for Yoshi.  Thanks a lot though, I'll use it. 

Reps.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Lol, it was kinda for Yoshi.  Thanks a lot though, I'll use it.
> 
> Reps.




I know, but he had so many requests and i liked the stocks


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

It's updated now.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2006)

Hey it has been other a week i didnt intend to get a change this fast.

Just wondering if you could somewhat do an upgrade of my signature including this image.

could you somewhat put naruto to the left hand side and sasuke to the side, using similar colours as my current for narutos side and faint purple for sasuke.

Thanks. 

Oh if you wanted the image of naruto 




oh ps, one side not could you include a scrip saying ''rescuing from the darkness'' or just anything which sounds cool and relates the the scene   lol thanks.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hey it has been other a week i didnt intend to get a change this fast.
> 
> Just wondering if you could somewhat do an upgrade of my signature including this image.
> 
> ...



Here.

Hope you like


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, i like it well enough. Changes.


----------



## Cero (May 14, 2006)

Thanks so much Yoshitsune, i know its gonna come out awesome


----------



## Gambitz (May 14, 2006)

were's Yoshi i havent seen him in awhile


----------



## Cero (May 14, 2006)

Give him time, he will come


----------



## Neji (May 14, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> sig request..
> 
> 
> size: uhhm basic sig size
> ...


 
not sure if anybody noticed this yet, i leave it open to anyone if it wasnt started yet...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 15, 2006)

Hey I have a request for an avatar and a Signature for who ever wants to do it..Ghost..Yoshitsune..etc..etc.

I would like the Signature to contain a double shot one of Sasuke and the other of Oro, I would like it to have a dark appeal to it...TO represent Sasuke and Oro...
For the avy, if one face has to be centered upon it can be Sasuke's but it both faces can be fit in thatd be awsome....

*Stock*: 



*Size:* Avatar as big as possible and also the Signature to be a very good size..But basically Ill leave it to your discretion..

*Text :* Protege

Thanks SOO much in advance for this.. and take your time...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2006)

@drunken:
looks like you already got an anigif, so I just did the sig if that's ok


@sonata:
hope you like




@Raging:
Hope you like!


----------



## Gambitz (May 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @drunken:
> looks like you already got an anigif, so I just did the sig if that's ok
> 
> 
> ...


love the siigy didint come out the way i wanted it too but it still looks cool thanks ill give u reps.

ps~but u forgot the avy which i posted with the siggy, please dont tell me i have to wait a week for it.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (May 15, 2006)

Hey, all.  Mind if you make me a signature that will make my eyes tear of hapiness?  I hope so. 

Anyway, I started reading Rurouni Kenshin and ran into this stock and just had to have a sig and avatar of it. ^^

*Avatar*

*Size*: 150x150 under 340 KB
*Stock*: Xiang Fei's
*Color:* Mainly, Red, to keep it near the stock.
*Text:* No

*Signature:* 

Size: Whatever you want.
Stock: Xiang Fei's
Color: Red or a color that matches the stock.
Text: Kucheeky Badkuya with "The Manslayer" or another quote if you think you can do better.  Than I need another sig with just the quote.

Thanks.


----------



## Cero (May 15, 2006)

OMG YOSHI! ITS AWESOME! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 15, 2006)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Hey, all.  Mind if you make me a signature that will make my eyes tear of hapiness?  I hope so.
> 
> Anyway, I started reading Rurouni Kenshin and ran into this stock and just had to have a sig and avatar of it. ^^
> 
> ...



Here.

Hope you like it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (May 15, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Here.
> 
> Hope you like it



Brillant.  Thanks for the work.

:reps:


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (May 15, 2006)

Avatar

Size: 125x125 any kb
Stock: 
Color: whatever matches the stock
Text: Hannah

Signature: 

Size: Doesn't matter.
Stock:
Color: Whatever matches the stock
Text: Whenever I'm in trouble, my hero will come and rescue me. (text doesn't have to be one long sentence, it can be broken up or whatever)

Tons of love and thanks!


----------



## Freija (May 15, 2006)

type:sig
size: suprise me  
stock: Zamiel i think this will be good enough XD
text: Samurai Deeper Kyo
color: suprise me here also


----------



## Vile.47 (May 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @drunken:
> looks like you already got an anigif, so I just did the sig if that's ok
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks alot Yoshi! I'm gonna change it now.


----------



## Yondy (May 15, 2006)

Request for Chauron please! ^^

*Stock -*-


*Size -*- 
Whatever works/ a bit small ^^

*Text -*-
L

*Font -*-
Fancy, Fancy, FANCY! 

I hope you're able to use the stock Chaury, thanks!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 15, 2006)

I would like to request a sig using this



I would like the text to be RX7 Type R

and for the rest of it whatever you think looks best ^_^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2006)

i'll do Ninja's and Itachi's


----------



## Slips (May 16, 2006)

Sig and avatar combo please

*Stock for both*



Avatar :

*size :* 150*150

*typo :* My name 

*Colours and style :* What ever fits best

*Border :* Again what ever fits best


-------------------------------------------

Siggy

*size :* 400*125

*Typo :* My name

*Style :* What ever matchs the avatar or vice versa

thanking you


----------



## Leraine (May 16, 2006)

Sig and avatar, please. ^_^

*Avatar :*
*Size* 125 x 125 
*Stock* 


*Signature :*
*Size*  500 x 180  +/- 
*Stock* 


*Typo* 'Summer Love' or only 'Kiwi' you decide what looks better

And for the colors. 
I want it to be summerish. Light blue, white ... should remind you a bit of the sea ^_^

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 16, 2006)

hey are u guys done with mine if so pm me if not still pm i want to know youre progress thank u


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

Lord of Fire said:
			
		

> hey are u guys done with mine if so pm me if not still pm i want to know youre progress thank u



i finished it a while ago....search this thread a few pages back

i'll do slips's too~~
(sorry for the lag~~)


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 16, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar, please. ^_^
> 
> *Avatar :*
> *Size* 125 x 125
> ...



I'll do your's. 

I'll have it soon as soon as possible


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 16, 2006)

where is the image code at if i may ask?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

@random ninja:
hope you like!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2006)

Hey did anyone see my request


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 16, 2006)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> Sig and avatar, please. ^_^
> 
> *Avatar :*
> *Size* 125 x 125
> ...



Here is your sig and avatar 

Hope it's what you wanted


----------



## Leraine (May 16, 2006)

I had something like skyblue, with clouds in it on my mind,but I like it nonetheless.  
Thank you!


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 16, 2006)

Another Border Request !!!!!!!

I would like the white border with the black outline around it. 

Like this...


I want it around these


----------



## Neji (May 16, 2006)

@JB008-i can do those, just a sec


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 16, 2006)

{{:Neji_Tachi:}} said:
			
		

> @JB008-i can do those, just a sec



Cool will appreciate it


----------



## Neji (May 16, 2006)

here


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 16, 2006)

Thnx A Lot, 

Just what I wanted.


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 16, 2006)

Yoshi, get a chance to work on my Squirtle Sig yet?


----------



## chauronity (May 16, 2006)

@ nejitachi


----------



## Neji (May 16, 2006)

thanks alot! its looks great


----------



## Nihonjin (May 16, 2006)

Avatar

Size: as long as it fits this forum..i'm fine with it
Stock: See stock below
Color: Wich ever you prefer (matching with the sig ofcourse XD)



Signature:

Size: About half the lenght of my current sig..but the sort of just as wide...
Stock: See stock below
Color: Anything you think fits best...(I Like blue though...)



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*






Text:
君が望む永遠, Nihonjin, Striving 4 Perfection

This is for the ava and sig, mix it up...like "Nihonjin" for the avatar, and Striving 4 perfection and the japanese crap on the sig...how ever you please.

*note* I kinda like the NarutoForums font (scroll up) the white curly shiney font...its pretty awesome...something like that would be nice 

Thnx in advance for a most likely awesome sig ^_^

-Nihonjin


----------



## RandomAnbuNinja (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @random ninja:
> hope you like!





Hugs and kisses and reps thanks a ton!


----------



## White Fox (May 16, 2006)

I am requesting a *sig and avy* now...



-I want it to stick to the style of the picture
-Not that fancy (looks like a solid picture)

-*No writting

*My thanks...


----------



## Hana (May 16, 2006)

Death Note Avy and Siggy!
Avatar-
Size: 125x125 
Stock: 
[x-raws]​_Ohran​_High​_School​_Host​_Club​_-​_07​_[640x480​_WMV9][200CFC50].avi
Color: Whatever works
Text: Death Note

Siggy:
Size (any)
Text: Shinigami Eyes
Stock:[x-raws]​_Ohran​_High​_School​_Host​_Club​_-​_07​_[640x480​_WMV9][200CFC50].avi


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

@itachi
hope you like


@slips
hope you like it!!


----------



## Freija (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @itachi
> hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


i love it, but is it possible to change the size of it alittle, just alittle bigger ^_^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 16, 2006)

K...


Image 2



I'd like the text to read "In My Head". 

And if it is possible, make into an avy?


----------



## Slips (May 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @slips
> hope you like it!!




Was there any doubt mate I always love you work 

Cheers I shall be wearing it with pride reps and cred inbound


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 17, 2006)

*Signature/Avatar Reguest For Chauronity*

*One weeks over so Signature/Avatar Reguest For Chauronity* 
I want to see how you can make this kakashi request. I'll probably request to Yoshitsune next cause I miss his work and then I'll go back to GhosT.



*Text 1:*Hatake kakashi
*Text 2:* White Fang

*Size:* 400 x 110

And do those kickass effects you do.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 17, 2006)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> I would like to request a sig using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone...???


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 18, 2006)

Wing-Zero said:
			
		

> Anyone...???




I don't know about other gfx'ers, but i hate doing car-sigs. 

I would do it if you had another stock that wasn't a car.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 18, 2006)

Hey Did anyone see my request a few pages back..?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2006)

I need A Cool kenshin Sigy can anyone make one for me pls


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 18, 2006)

hmm guess not


----------



## star64 (May 18, 2006)

Can you make me an avie and sig??

Text and Color: Anything that works

Piture
Gay masturbation
or (Just use itachi only)
Gay masturbation

The second link was actually my current avie, but it doesnt look to great, I think the first link might be better but im not sure. 

Oh, and can u not make the signature too big

THANKS ALOT!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone has said they'd do all these requests that popped up in the last few days...I think there are 7 so far?

I'll do the first 4 I guess


----------



## Hana (May 18, 2006)

LostShinobi said:
			
		

> Death Note Avy and Siggy!
> Avatar-
> Size: 125x125
> Stock:
> ...




Its been about two day just reminding my happy ppls out there


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2006)

LostShinobi: Hope you like it, haven't done any signatures with stock for a long time:


----------



## Yondy (May 18, 2006)

Oh, peK, is you're PS fixed or something?

Are you able to take requests now?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 18, 2006)

If peks back Ill ask for a request after I ask GhosT and that will be in 3 weeks


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 18, 2006)

In case you guys are wondering,
I'll be finishing up these requests soon:
*Itadakimasu, nihonjin, whitefox,pulp fiction, and star64*

I don't do car sigs either, sorry, Wing...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2006)

Posting Finished Requests

@ Itadakimasu -
hope you like





@Nihonjin
hope it's okay..





@Bankotsu
sorry..hope you like it~


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 19, 2006)

Yoshi, what about me? Seriously, did you forget again?


----------



## Nihonjin (May 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> In case you guys are wondering,
> I'll be finishing up these requests soon:
> *Itadakimasu, nihonjin, whitefox,pulp fiction, and star64*
> 
> I don't do car sigs either, sorry, Wing...



Hurray...I'm looking forward to it ^_^

*yaaay I like it ^_^*

Seems my english raped me again though 



> Size: About half the lenght of my current sig..but the sort of just as wide...



Mixed up lenght with height so now I can't show teh awesomeness on other forums (due to the signature limit :\)


----------



## Envy (May 19, 2006)

zomg msn sketch Yuri O:

Sig size, don't know what it is. Only requirement is head and boobs.. Ahem ;D
And a Fenris somewhere.. preferably in the corner. And I've seen some sigs, just make it look cool like the others. I'm not too picky. Thanks =] 

(Like yoshi's metaknight sig. Very nice background. Something like that ) Wouldn't hurt to make it girlish =P


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2006)

More requests:

@whitefox
simple as asked, pretty much left it as it was...




@pulp fiction
i know u wanted chauron to do it, but i hope it's ok I did it..




@star64
i didn't put text on the sig, hope it's fine like it is..


----------



## Envy (May 19, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:
			
		

> Yoshi, what about me? Seriously, did you forget again?



Seeing as how this is a privelege more than a right, I don't think you have the right to complain. At least do it in PM if you're going to flame someone for helping people out.

Edit: It's right there if you didn't notice.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> Seeing as how this is a privelege more than a right, I don't think you have the right to complain. At least do it in PM if you're going to flame someone for helping people out.
> 
> Edit: It's right there if you didn't notice.



It's ok, it was partly my fault for being blind...and busy (guess not my fault there)

I'll do your request since I'm on a sig-making craze tonight

edit:
here ya go, hope you like! It was fun
I am pooped from all this sig making...wow hehe


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Bankotsu
> sorry..hope you like it~



Ok, that sig is hawtness! Definitely worth the wait! I will I could give you more reps! But i can only give you one! You own!

Btw, my prior post wasn't meant to be a flame. Sorry for the misconception. You guys rock!


----------



## Hana (May 19, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> LostShinobi: Hope you like it, haven't done any signatures with stock for a long time:




Ah thanks a ton my friend will love it!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2006)

Can someone make an Kenshin sigy??? plsssss


----------



## chauronity (May 19, 2006)

LivingHitokiri said:
			
		

> Can someone make an Kenshin sigy??? plsssss



Read the 1st post. OF THIS THREAD. See it. And read. 

@ bankotsu: 

Well, i know you didnt meant to flame, but the next time, dont ask many times in a row "have you finished" or "have you .. blablabla" .. that whay you'll get your request cancelled almost automatically ^^'  -- no whining, no asking if requests are done and most of all, be polite.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2006)

Oops sry 
Ok here it goes..


Can someone make me an animated sigy??
Dont care about size.....
P.S the only thing i would like to be seeing is the my name .....LivingHitokiri...anywhere 

P/S2 if i forgot something pls pm me TNX


----------



## .Naptha (May 19, 2006)

A request for Chauron or anyone really who wants to give it a go.

--------------------------------------

Sig (400x100) and Avatar (150x150)

*Stock:* Any of the following: (whatever takes your fancy)

[orz]_Kamisama_Kazoku_-_03_.avi
[orz]_Kamisama_Kazoku_-_03_.avi

[orz]_Kamisama_Kazoku_-_03_.avi

*Text:* Anything. Be as abstract/vivid/lazy as you want. (providing the sig is good!)

_No rush, so PM me when your finished, *Domo*._


----------



## star64 (May 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> More requests:
> 
> @star64
> i didn't put text on the sig, hope it's fine like it is..



I liked it alot THANKS!!  
if you dont mind (you dont have to if you cant) can you write Itachi on the avatar instead of star64 and write something like Hatred.. on the signature

Wow, you get all of them done so fast though! *reps*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> More requests:
> 
> @whitefox
> simple as asked, pretty much left it as it was...
> ...



I was looking forward to chauron to do it, but Im speechless yours is kickass
*Reps* Credits


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (May 19, 2006)

Chauronity said:
			
		

> @ bankotsu:
> 
> Well, i know you didnt meant to flame, but the next time, dont ask many times in a row "have you finished" or "have you .. blablabla" .. that whay you'll get your request cancelled almost automatically ^^'  -- no whining, no asking if requests are done and most of all, be polite.



Once again, I'm sorry. But what you don't know is that prior to the post, Yoshi openly admitted that here completely spaced my request. After seeing him post a to do list with my name not on it and no completed sig, you would expect me to wonder if he forgot again, which I could totally understand and respect, since I know that you are all busy. So for the third time, I apologize and once again, I love the sig Yoshi did make. I loves it.


----------



## chauronity (May 19, 2006)

It's cool ^^ 
And nice to see you liking the sig and all 

I just needed to point the obvious cos not everyone knows that it's rude to complain .. and that it takes some time to do em, and that we have our own lives to live too .. and most of all, get nothing -- except respect and some amounts of imaginary points -- out of it .
And most of all ... that it's not a "job" .. it's a hobby for us to do these for you ^^;;  

But i know it already so it's ok ^^


----------



## Rori (May 19, 2006)

I'd like to request please.  

*Avatar*

*Image:* 
*Size:* 120x120
*Text:* So Young

*Sig*

*Image:* 
*Size:* 400x125
*Text:* So Young

----

Also, can you make it a dark theme? 

Thanks in advance, take your time. ^________^


----------



## Yondy (May 19, 2006)

I don't mean to be rude Chaury, but did you see my request? , I don't want to rush you or anything. So, sorry for this post, if you're not able to use that stock please tell me. ><

Really sorry for this post, since I requested a while back.


----------



## chauronity (May 19, 2006)

Hmm ... :/ 
I think i honestly missed that one -- i was away from nf for couple of a days s it wouldnt be such a surprise after all if that happened :/ 

*edit*

Yeah, i got it .. it's the "L" sig .. never saw that before


----------



## Yondy (May 19, 2006)

Hehe, sorry, that was the 1st time I've ever had to ask "Did you finish my sig". And I felt like a jerk doing so, ugh, anyways, thanks for clearing that up, and thank you!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 20, 2006)

Hey Chauronity Likewise im not trying to be bothersome..I was wondering did you see my request likewise..?


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2006)

ok I need a banner not animated stock:[orz]​_Kamisama​_Kazoku​_-​_02​_[051395CE].avitext:Gaara X Ino FCsize:80x100colorark Red and Purple​


----------



## Atreyu (May 20, 2006)

requesting new sig
size:300x100
stack: 
text: Seven
then smaller text down: Phobia, Eu-Chromaggus

and please make the text readable ^^


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 20, 2006)

Requesting for...Avatar...

Size: 125 x 125 
Stock: Leon
Text: Leon - The Other Side


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2006)

Don't wana be a bother but, what does stock mean? 
i don't want to post a link that wouldn't help with my request =p


----------



## Yondy (May 20, 2006)

^I was confused when I 1st heard "stock" too.

It essentially means picture, the pictures you want in your signature.


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2006)

Thanx in that case here are my requests =):

*Sig *

Stock: Super Saiyan

Text: Akasuna no Sasori, 蠍 (the kanji on sasori's heart) (in red, fittin the "of the red sand" title mayb?)

Other: 
- If its standard sig dimensions, then i suppose you can just centre it on Sasori's and Sandaime's heads. (not sure wot size u guys usualii do)
- I don't want corners on the sig...so mayb rounded corners lik from the post above?
- Add a few Akatsuki clouds in near the border maybe?

Duno if this extra info helps or is making it harder for u...so i apologise in advance...just go with what you thinks best init...i'll trust u guys =)

*Avatar*

Stock: Same as above

Text: Akasuna no Sasori

Other: Centered just around Sasori's head.

I also would like to thank you in advance...sorwii im so fussii =p...


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> It's ok, it was partly my fault for being blind...and busy (guess not my fault there)
> 
> I'll do your request since I'm on a sig-making craze tonight
> 
> ...




Looks awesome, thanks a lot <3 Now I won't have people pming me about the.. ahem, more explicit sig.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 20, 2006)

I decided to make another request  for an avatar and signature. 

Avatar:

Size: 125x125
Stock: [Himitsu]​_Inukami!​_-​_02​_[ADA6993A].avi (Just the head/shoulder section, whatever looks the best)
Color: Its up to you, whatever matches the stock preferrably white.
Text: None


Signature:

Size: Up to you. 
Stock: [Himitsu]​_Inukami!​_-​_02​_[ADA6993A].avi
Color: A Dark Blue/Navy a blue color lighter than the stock.

Other: I would like the signature to be similar like this one except for the different style text, color and stock that I requested.  I would like the glitter style tint of the blue and the the close stock positioning, like putting Hitsugaya where Naruto is.  If you can't do this, just do a normal sig.  

Thanks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 20, 2006)

Ahem.... Yeah, I requested an avy a while back, and I haven't seen it. I know you guys have lifes and stuff, but I've been trying to get a sig for a long time. The first time the person said I had to request something else, so I did.


----------



## Death (May 20, 2006)

I request a sig and an avatar.
*SIG*
Stock 
Size Normal size banner.
Text DEATHSTRIKE85 lower right hand corner.

*AVATAR*
Stock same image
Size biggest normal member sized avatar
no text

Thank You for your time and I'm in no hurry.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 21, 2006)

I just want these pics animated, that's all 

You can do it Yondy,  plz and thnx anyone.






I would like it in this order, starting with Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, Kakashi


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

I might not be able to do it, since my imageready is fucked up.

I'll try, (The Sakura pic isn't showing up. :S).


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

Yay! I finally got 30 posts and now I can request some.

Stock:


Color(s): Light colors; yellow and black.

Text: "omfg its bruce lee!11!" beside the stock.

Size: 450 x 120.


----------



## Atreyu (May 21, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting new sig
> size:300x100
> stack: Sannin
> text: Seven
> ...




with a bit demonic effect ...please ^^


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

Oh, if it's not too much trouble, and if you haven't started yet Chaury, can the colors in the Sig be Blue, White and a Tiny bit of black?

Sorry for asking so late, it's okay if it's not possible.


----------



## Cero (May 21, 2006)

Stock:Link removed

Can you just remove the text at the top, make it a bit smaller, and add the text : Happy Birthday RagingNinja? xD Thanks!


----------



## chauronity (May 21, 2006)

From now i will resign from requests -- atleast for now -- so this will be my last. But, i think i will do a thing or two once a while, but not actively. And it's no use to pm me for it either cos i dont answer those at all ... nor even read ^^;;

This cos i want to do other stuff in my holiday than sit in the forums, and most of all .. take some distance to gfx'ing cos i severely need that, and that i can use the boards more freely without being tied to anything even slightly regarded to gfx-requests



			
				Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> Oh, if it's not too much trouble, and if you haven't started yet Chaury, can the colors in the Sig be Blue, White and a Tiny bit of black?
> 
> Sorry for asking so late, it's okay if it's not possible.







:/


----------



## Yondy (May 21, 2006)

It's wonderful Chaury! Thank you so much!

Amazing!


----------



## Talvius (May 21, 2006)

ok since i have alot of free time on my hands nowadays i could come back to the request team if its ok with ppl!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 21, 2006)

Omg  Talvius your on my Top 20 best gfxers on naruto forums you'll be geting a request from me soon.


----------



## Cero (May 21, 2006)

Cancel My Request, Thanks Anyway!


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (May 21, 2006)

Text:Inner-Kyuubi
Stock:Link removed
animated sig

can u edit out the words on that pic too if it's not too much

I'd really apreciate it if you could make me one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 21, 2006)

I would also like to cancel my request. 

BlindHyuuga has already taken care of it. 

Thnx Again


----------



## Atreyu (May 22, 2006)

is my request getting ignored again?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 22, 2006)

Cancel my request. Sometimes, you just got to learn how to do it on your own


----------



## Talvius (May 22, 2006)

im ready some requests.


and thank you P-F


----------



## ydraliskos (May 22, 2006)

Why don't see if my request is something that you'd like to work on, then? =) Tho it's posted as a thread, because I wasn't sure in which of the stickies to post it. Is that all right?


----------



## Syn (May 22, 2006)

note: i know the request is kind of long, and the stocks are somewhat bad quality, If needed i will try to find better stocks. 

Stocks:




The First image im looking for to be my Avatar, nothing changed on it excpet being resized to fit forums and having Syn25 written on it (i dont really care about font or color) 

The second and third i would like to have be the stocks for the sig.

Writing:
On the sig i would like it to say: Because you opened my blinded eyes.. i will protect you.  Once again Size/Font/Color are up to the maker to choose. 
Size: 
Doesnt Really matter, ill leave that up to the creator to decide. 
Background:



Have that image fading then going into a background, if thats too much to do then just a background will work. Something red and black as the background are the colors that i would like, how they are presented is up to the sig maker.

If im missing any info then please PM me or post back on the thread.

Thank You in Advance,
Syn


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 22, 2006)

Talvius said:
			
		

> im ready some requests.
> 
> 
> and thank you P-F



I like your style, please try my request out if its alright with you.  Its on the previous page.  

Thanks.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 22, 2006)

Ugh... I've been waiting for a sig for more than a week now, and I've yet to see my signature.


----------



## chauronity (May 22, 2006)

You people can always request from here if your requests arent being done in  a week ... just cancel em and reapply @ here:
Polysics FC


----------



## Atreyu (May 22, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> requesting new sig
> size:300x100
> stack: *Free Tv Options*
> text: Seven
> ...



cancel this ...no one did answer about it anyway!


----------



## Mannequin (May 22, 2006)

Signature and Avatar Request
Stock:*Free Tv Options*
Signature
Text:Mannequin
Size: Normal Size
Color: Blue

Avatar

Same look as signature.

Thanks


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 22, 2006)

A reminder.

(I hope somebody is working on my sig. Page 175, the post at the bottom)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 22, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I decided to make another request  for an avatar and signature.
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> ...



I am canceling this request.


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> You people can always request from here if your requests arent being done in  a week ... just cancel em and reapply @ here:
> Polysics FC



Is there any advantage of cancelling the requet from this thread and requesting in the thread provided in the link?

Also how do their sig qualities differ, what user is recommended to help with my request?


----------



## Death (May 22, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> I request a sig and an avatar.
> *SIG*
> Stock
> Size Normal size banner.
> ...


Nevermind you don't have to do it.


----------



## chauronity (May 22, 2006)

^ wtf lol ? 



			
				akatsuki_member said:
			
		

> Is there any advantage of cancelling the requet from this thread and requesting in the thread provided in the link?
> 
> Also how do their sig qualities differ, what user is recommended to help with my request?



- You'll get it faster cos this thread is somewhat abandoned by gfx-artists ... and the quality of the tag is atleast the same -- if not better


----------



## Yondy (May 22, 2006)

[random spam]

Exactly, the two best GFXers here are Murasaki and Chauronity/oceanrain, but he no longer takes requests. [/random spam]


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2006)

Thank you verii much =)...So where can i find those other 2...?

[edit] actualii im js gona *CANCEL MY REQUEST*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 22, 2006)

Y?ndaime said:
			
		

> [random spam]
> 
> Exactly, the two best GFXers here are Murasaki and Chauronity/oceanrain, but he no longer takes requests. [/random spam]


Thats some what true, but there are a whole bunch of others Gfxers that are just as good as Murasaki and Chauronity .
Thats probably the most canceled requests I have ever seen at this shop.


----------



## #1Naruto Fan (May 22, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Hey? Wasup? This is an active request shop. Are you looking for a place to do ur request? Want your request to be done relatively fast? Don't be shy. We don't bite lol.. but yah, you came to the right place. So post up ur request and we'll do it asap :
> 
> *Design Team:* Request is based on:**
> *Murasaki: * Any topic (anime/realism/manga) *resigning*
> ...


can  i have a sig??
i want a animated sig with Saukura and Sauske on it.....i want #1NARUTO FAN on it too.....


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 22, 2006)

You just quoted that, and you Did'nt read it.
First read the damn thing you quoted stupid.


----------



## Neji (May 22, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> You just quoted that, and you Did'nt read it.
> First read the damn thing you quoted stupid.


 
lmao   


(sry for spam)


----------



## #1Naruto Fan (May 22, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> You just quoted that, and you Did'nt read it.
> First read the damn thing you quoted stupid.



for ur information,im new here and i dont now the rules vary well


----------



## Envy (May 22, 2006)

#1Naruto Fan said:
			
		

> for ur information,im new here and i dont now the rules vary well



ROFL. Read what you quoted dumbass   Don't make an exucse like "I'm new".


----------



## 8018 (May 22, 2006)

you guys no need to be rude >.>


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2006)

I made a request on page 175 is some1 working on it just asking


----------



## #1Naruto Fan (May 23, 2006)

Serenade said:
			
		

> ROFL. Read what you quoted dumbass   Don't make an exucse like "I'm new".




well i just sined up yesterday


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2006)

First time ive seen beef down in this end, well you somewhat qouted the front page if you read it you would realise there was no need to post, unless you were somewhat hopeful.

guys, no need to be harsh, like he said he is knew, and he is possibly young also, gssh, thats why i think weed should be legalized, to many tense people. Heck i need a joint, goes off ( seriously, i dont touch drugs *shifty eyes*)


----------



## #1Naruto Fan (May 23, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> First time ive seen beef down in this end, well you somewhat qouted the front page if you read it you would realise there was no need to post, unless you were somewhat hopeful.
> 
> guys, no need to be harsh, like he said he is knew, and he is possibly young also, gssh, thats why i think weed should be legalized, to many tense people. Heck i need a joint, goes off ( seriously, i dont touch drugs *shifty eyes*)




at least someone belives me that im new.....


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

Special Request!

I need this sigged:



I'd like to see it showing the whole body of Link with a greenish/brownish bg and the Text: "Link: The Hero of Time" and "D-T" 

And I want a 150x150 avy showing all these faces of Link like a slideshow like TO's sig including the img I put for sig


----------



## Ruri (May 23, 2006)

Apparently this thread has been abandoned by most gfx artists, so if your requests haven't been taken care of yet, please re-submit your requests here:

this page?  

Closing. ^__^


----------

